# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Սպորտ > Ֆուտբոլ >  Եվրո 2012

## Ջուզեպե Բալզամո

Կայացավ Եվրո 2012-ի ընտրական խմբերի վիճակահանությունը: Առաջին տեղ զբաղեցրած 9 հավաքականներն անցնում են միանգամից եզրափակիչ: Նրանց է միանում նաև երկրորդ տեղերից լավագույն արդյունք ցույց տված հավաքականը(ընդ որում հաշվի են առնվում միայն իրենց խմբում 1.3.4.5 տեղերի հետ անցկացրած խաղերը): Մյուս ութ երկրորդ տեղ զբաղեցրած թիմերը կազմում են զույգեր և որոշվում էն եզրափակիչ փուլի մասնակիցևս 4 հաջողակների անունները: Լեհերի ու ուկրաինացիների հետ` 16 թիմ: Խմբերն այսպիսին են. 
*
A. Գերմանիա, Թուրքիա, Ավստրիա, Բելգիա, Ղազախստան, Ադրբեջան

B. Ռուսաստան, Սլովակիա, Իռլանդիա, Մակեդոնիա, Հայաստան, Անդորրա

C. Իտալիա, Սերբիա, Հս. Իռլանդիա, Սլովենիա, Էստոնիա, Ֆարոյան Կղզիներ

D. Ֆրանսիա, Ռումինիա, Բոսնիա-Հերցոգովինա, Բելոռուս, Ալբանիա, Լյուքսեմբուրգ

E. Նիդեռլանդներ, Շվեդիա, Ֆինլանդիա, Հունգարիա, Մոլդովա, Սան Մարինո

F. Խորվաթիա, Հունաստան, Իսրաել, Լատվիա, Վրաստան, Մալթա

G. Անգլիա, Շվեյցարիա, Բուլղարիա, Ուելս, Մոնտենեգրո

H. Պորտուգալիա, Դանիա, Նորվեգիա, Կիպրոս, Իսլանդիա

I. Իսպանիա, Չեխիա, Շոտլանդիա, Լիտվա, Լիխտենշտեյն*


Կարծում եմ, Ա խմբում մեր հարևանները բազում հաճելի պահեր կպարգևեն մեզ, եթե պայմանավորված ոչ-ոքիներ չանեն…

Մեր հավաքականին՝ խաղացեք տղերք: Հակառակորդները սարսափելի չեն… մենք էլ ձեր հետ ենք


*Մոդերատորական. Հարցման արդյունքները 20.06.2012-ի դրությամբ.*



*Մոդերատորական. Հարցման արդյունքները 25.06.2012-ի դրությամբ.*



*Մոդերատորական. Հարցման արդյունքները 29.06.2012-ի դրությամբ.*

----------

Ambrosine (07.02.2010), art5041 (25.03.2010), Gayl (07.02.2010), h.s. (07.02.2010), Lusinamara (20.06.2012), Malxas (04.06.2012), Monk (07.02.2010), Տրիբուն (29.06.2012)

----------


## BOBO

Հայաստանն անցավ :Yahoo:  :LOL:

----------


## Հարդ

Վերջապես կկայանա Հայաստան-Ռուսաստան խաղը :Hands Up: : Մենակ եթե հաղթենք, կարող ա գազի գները մի 40 տոկոսով էլ ավելանան: :Tongue:  :LOL:

----------

Gayl (07.02.2010), terev (07.02.2010), Ապե Ջան (08.02.2010)

----------


## Okamigo

Լավ շանսեր ունենք,մենակ այ էն Խոակինին բերենք Հայաստան ու Քարամյաններին սովորացնեն գնդակը վառոտին խփել,վաբշե լավ կլինի

----------

Reh32 (06.09.2010)

----------


## Yellow Raven

Մոռացա գրեմ, որ հրաշալի վիճակահանություն եղավ մեր համար :Smile: 
Սրանից լավ խումբ դժավր թե լիներ, մենակ Իռլանդիայի պահով մի քիչ բախտներս չի բերել, բայց դե ոչինչ, ընդհանուր առմամբ էս խմբում կարելիա լուրջ հարցեր լուծել :Smile:

----------


## Barcamaniac

Մեծ հույսեր պետք չի կապել, ինձ թվում ա Անդորրային երկու խաղ կկրենք, կարող ա մյուս թիմերից մեկին էլ մեր մոտ կրենք, կամ ոչոքիներ խաղանք… Բայց եթե հաջողվի Անդորրայից ու էլի մի թիմից առաջ անցնել խմբում, արդեն լավ ա, առաջընթաց կլինի… Իսկ եթե ավելի բարձր տեղ գրավենք, արդեն կարանք պարենք:

----------

Invisible man (25.03.2010)

----------


## terev

Եվրո 2012 լոգոտիպը

----------

Barcamaniac (07.02.2010), Ապե Ջան (08.02.2010)

----------


## Barcamaniac

Կարամ ասեմ, որ Ռուսաստանին չենք կրելու: Ավելի ճիշտ երկու խաղ կրվելու ենք: թուրքերի պես խաղը կնվիրեն մերոնք: :Sad:

----------

Gayl (07.02.2010)

----------


## Հարդ

> Լավ շանսեր ունենք,մենակ այ էն Խոակինին բերենք Հայաստան ու Քարամյաններին սովորացնեն գնդակը վառոտին խփել,վաբշե լավ կլինի


Ինձ թվում ա, էս վիճակահանությունից հետո պիտի ամեն գնով Խոակինին հավաքական բերել, լավ շանսեր են, ու էսքան տարվա մեջ առաջին անգամն ա, էլի երկար տարիներ դժվար թե լինի:

----------


## Gayl

> Կարամ ասեմ, որ Ռուսաստանին չենք կրելու: Ավելի ճիշտ երկու խաղ կրվելու ենք: թուրքերի պես խաղը կնվիրեն մերոնք:


Ապեր մեր հավաքականը էտքան չկա որ նվիրի, ավելի կոպիտ ասեմ վեց միավոր կխլեն:

----------


## BOBO

Սատկցնելու ենք ռուսներին :Hands Up:

----------


## Սերխիո

Իրականում վատ խումբ չի, բայց կարելի ա երկու կողմից նայել
Եթե մարազական տեսակետից,  լավագույն տարբերակներից ա, ու  հաջող   մրազավիճակի ու մարզիչ հետ կարելի ա պայքարել դուրս գալու համար
իսկ մյուս կողմից ,եթե թերահավատորեն մոտենանք մեզ ու  էլի դառնանք աչոկ տվող, ուրեմն ախմախ խումբ ա , ավելի լավ ա  կարգին թիմեր գային:
P.S.
Խումբը իմանալով `առաջինը հիշել եմ Բոգոսյանին ու Սերխիո Մարգարյանին  :Smile:

----------

Yellow Raven (08.02.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> Սատկցնելու ենք ռուսներին


 :LOL:  :LOL:  մեզանից ով պետք է գրավի ռուսների դարպասը :LOL:

----------

Ապե Ջան (08.02.2010)

----------


## Հարդ

> մեզանից ով պետք է գրավի ռուսների դարպասը


Ինձ մի նայեք... ես լիքը պլաններ ունեի ապագայի հետ կապված... :LOL: 
Ռոբերտ Արզումանյանը կանի :Smile:

----------


## BOBO

Ռուսները մի էրկու հատ ինքնագոլ անեն հերիքա էլի :Cool:

----------


## Gayl

> Ինձ մի նայեք... ես լիքը պլաններ ունեի ապագայի հետ կապված...
> Ռոբերտ Արզումանյանը կանի


BOBO ի ասած ինքնագոլը ավելի հավանական ա քան Արզումանյանի գոլ խփելը :LOL:  ինձ թվում է ռսներից պետք է յան տանք, դրանք մեր ատամի բանը չեն, ավելի լավ ա մնացածի վրա աշխատենք:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Սատկցնելու ենք ռուսներին


ըտենց գույն չկա :LOL:

----------

Gayl (08.02.2010)

----------


## Alaves

Որոշվեց ԵՎՐՈ-2012-ի B խմբի խաղացանկը

Մարտի 25-ին տեղի ունեցավ ԵՎՐՈ-2012 ընտրական մրցաշարի չորս խմբերի վիճակահանությունը: B, F, G և H խմբերի ներկայացուցիչները համաձայնության չէին եկել բանակցությունների ժամանակ և, ըստ կանոնակարգի, ՈՒԵՖԱ-ն անցկացրեց իր վիճակահանությունը:
Հիշեցնենք, որ Հայաստանը ներկայցնում էին ՀՖՖ Գործադիր տնօրեն Արմեն Մինասյանն ու ՀՖՖ Գործկոմի անդամ Էդուարդ Ղազարյանը:
Արդյունքում, B խմբի խաղացանկը, որտեղ հանդես է գալու Հայաստանի հավաքականը, ստացավ հետևյալ տեսքը`

03.09.10 Հայաստան-Իռլանդիա
Անդորրա-Ռուսաստան
Սլովակիա-Մակեդոնիա

07.09.10 Իռլանդիա-Անդորրա
Ռուսաստան-Սլովակիա
Մակեդոնիա-Հայաստան

08.10.10 Հայաստան-Սլովակիա
Իռլանդիա-Ռուսաստան
Անդորրա-Մակեդոնիա

12.10.10 Հայաստան-Անդորրա
Սլովակիա-Իռլանդիա
Մակեդոնիա-Ռուսաստան

26.03.11 Իռլանդիա-Մակեդոնիա
Անդորրա-Սլովակիա
Ռուսաստան-Հայաստան

04.06.11 Հայաստան-Ռուսաստան
Սլովակիա-Անդորրա
Մակեդոնիա-Իռլանդիա

02.09.11 Իռլանդիա-Սլովակիա
Անդորրա-Հայաստան
Ռուսաստան-Մակեդոնիա

06.09.11 Ռուսաստան-Իռլանդիա
Սլովակիա-Հայաստան
Մակեդոնիա-Անդորրա

07.10.11 Հայաստան-Մակեդոնիա
Անդորրա-Իռլանդիա
Սլովակիա-Ռուսաստան

11.10.11 Իռլանդիա-Հայաստան
Ռուսաստան-Անդորրա
Մակեդոնիա-Սլովակիա

----------


## Invisible man

Խի, հենց Բերեզովսկին քեզ օրինակ :Hands Up:

----------


## yerevanci

*Պլատինին հաջորդ շաբաթ կայցելի Ուկրաինա*



ՈՒԵՖԱ-ի նախագահ Միշել Պլատինին հերթական անգամ կասկած է հայտնել` կապված Ուկրաինայի հնարավորությունների հետ` անցկացնելու Եվրոպայի առաջնության հանդիպումները: Այս մասին հայտնում է AP գործակալությունը:
Եվրամիության նիստում Պլատինին հայտարարել է, որ մարզադաշտերից մեկում շինարարական աշխատանքները դադարեցվել են, և դա` այն դեպքում, որ Լվովում գործերն ամենևին էլ առաջ չեն շարժվել: Հաջորդ շաբաթ եվրոպական ֆուտբոլային ասոցիացիաների միության նախագահը կայցելի Կիև, որպեսզի գնահատի «Եվրո-2012»-ին Ուկրաինայի պատրաստվածության աստիճանը և մի քանի հարցեր ուղղի երկրի իշխանությունների ներկայացուցիչներին:
Պլատինին ընդգծել է նաև, որ եթե մարզադաշտը Կիևում մոտ ժամանակներս պատրաստ չլինի, Լեհաստանը միայնակ կկազմակերպի Եվրոպայի առաջնությունը: Դրա համար նման հնարավորություններ, ըստ ֆրանսիացի լեգենդար ֆուտբոլիստի, ինքն ունի:

*aysor.am*

----------

Venus (02.04.2010)

----------


## BeatleMan

Մեր`  B խումբը`

Ռուսաստան
Սլովակիա
Իռլանդիա
Մակեդոնիա
Հայաստան
Անդորրա

----------


## Yellow Raven

4-րդ տեղը իրատեսական եմ համարում :Smile: 
Այսպիսի պատկեր եմ կանխատեսում`

1.Ռուսաստան
2.Իռլանդիա
3.Սլովակիա
4.Հայաստան
5.Մակեդոնիա
6.Անդորրա

Եթե Անդորրայի հետ խաղերում 6 մաիավոր չվերցնենք, կարելի է մոռանալ 4-րդ տեղի մասին :Smile:

----------


## Moonwalker

Ամենադժվար խումբը չի, որ կարար բաժին ընկներ, Անդորրայի մասին կարելի ա մոռանալ հիմիկվանից: Մնացածների մեջ էլ սուպերգրանտներ չկան, մնում ա մենք լավ խաղանք ու ինչ գիտես՝ մեկ էլ տեսար :Hands Up:

----------


## BeatleMan

Վահիկ ջան շատ ռեալիստ ես.... բայց լավ կլիներ ֆսյո-տկի մեր ֆեդերացիան մի բան աներ, տեղից շարժվեինք..... Յան Պորտերֆիլդի նման մարզիչ գոնե բերեին ...

----------

Monk (17.07.2010)

----------


## Moonwalker

> 4-րդ տեղը իրատեսական եմ համարում
> Այսպիսի պատկեր եմ կանխատեսում`
> 
> 1.Ռուսաստան
> 2.Իռլանդիա
> 3.Սլովակիա
> 4.Հայաստան
> 5.Մակեդոնիա
> 6.Անդորրա
> ...


Էսօր Հ1-ով մի սպորտային հաղորդման ժամանակ Վարդան Մինասյանը նենս էր խոսում, ոնցոր բոլոր ժամանակների լավագույն ֆուտբոլային ստրատեգը լիներ :LOL:  :LOL:  :Angry2: : Եթե ինքն ու իր նմանները թեկուզ չնչին կապ ունենան մեր հավաքականի հետ, նույնիսկ էս դասավորությունից պիտի գոհ-շնորհակալ լինենք :Tongue: 

P.S Ես անձամբ Սլովակիային 2-րդը կդնեի :Think:

----------


## Սամսար

Երեք համարյա հավասար թիմն (ում բախտը ոնց բերի)պլյուս Մակեդոնիա պլուս Հայաստան ու Անդորրա։ Պորտերֆիլդ մեզ իրոք պետք ա, որ առաջին համարով խաղալու դուխ տա, թե չէ սաղին էլ կտարվենք, որովհետև մերը, ոնց որ բրազիլացիներինը (՞) հարձակվելն ա։

----------


## ministr

Մեր հավաքականը հիմա մարզիչ ունի ընդհանրապես? Թե տեղապահներ են?

----------


## Ambrosine

*Մոդերատորական. «Եվրո 2012» և «UEFA Euro - 2012 Հայաստանի շանսերը» թեմաները միացվում են: Թեմա բացելուց առաջ համոզվեք, որ նմանատիպ թեմա չկա:*

----------


## BeatleMan

> *Մոդերատորական. «Եվրո 2012» և «UEFA Euro - 2012 Հայաստանի շանսերը» թեմաները միացվում են: Թեմա բացելուց առաջ համոզվեք, որ նմանատիպ թեմա չկա:*


հազար ներողություն, չէի տեսել  :Blush:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Մեր հավաքականը հիմա մարզիչ ունի ընդհանրապես? Թե տեղապահներ են?


Ունենք, ինչպես թե չունենք... Դեռ ավելինմ մեր մարզիչը Մոուրինյոյին ու Գվարդիոլային չորս տակ ծալած ունի` Վարդան Մինասյան :Jpit:

----------


## BeatleMan

Էս խեղճ Վարդան Մինասյանն էլ ոնց որ զապաս միջանկյալ տրենեռ լինի

----------


## GevSky

> Էս խեղճ Վարդան Մինասյանն էլ ոնց որ զապաս միջանկյալ տրենեռ լինի


Ախր էդ մարդը ինքն իրան տեսնես հավատումա որ ինքը մարզիչա, հետաքրքիր կլիներ սեփական կարծիքն հարցնել իր մասին.

----------


## Ջուզեպե Բալզամո

Հայաստան 0 - 1 Իռլանդիա
Ղազախստան 0 - 3 Թուրքիա
Անդորա 0 - 2 Ռուսաստան
Մոլդովա 2 - 0 Ֆինլանդիա
Ֆարերյան կղզիներ 0 - 3 Սերբիա
Մոնտենեգրո 1 - 0 Ուելս
Շվեդիա 2 - 0 Հունգարիա
Ռումինիա 1 - 1	Ալբանիա
Լատվիա 0 - 3 Խորվաթիա
Լյուքսեմբուրգ 0 - 3 Բոսնիա-Հերցեգովինա
Լիտվա 0 - 0 Շոտլանդիա
Էստոնիա 1 - 2	Իտալիա
Սլովակիա 1 - 0 Մակեդոնիա
Լիխտենշտեյն 0 - 4 Իսպանիա
Հունաստան 1 - 1 Վրաստան
Բելգիա 0 - 1 Գերմանիա
Սլովենիա	0 - 1	Հս. Իռլանդիա
Սան Մարինո 0 - 5 Նիդերլանդներ
Ֆրանսիա 0 - 1	Բելառուս
Անգլիա 4 - 0 Բուլղարիա
Իսլանդիա 1 - 2	 Նորվեգիա
Պորտուգալիա 4 - 4 Կիպրոս

Առաջին փուլն սկսված է: Մերոնց խաղն ու արդյունքն իրար հետ չեն խոսում… հուսանք ավելի լավ օրեր կգան մեզ բոլորիս համար…

----------

Ambrosine (06.09.2010), Yellow Raven (06.09.2010)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> *Հայաստան 0 - 1 Իռլանդիա*
> Ղազախստան 0 - 3 Թուրքիա
> Անդորա 0 - 2 Ռուսաստան
> Մոլդովա 2 - 0 Ֆինլանդիա
> Ֆարերյան կղզիներ 0 - 3 Սերբիա
> Մոնտենեգրո 1 - 0 Ուելս
> Շվեդիա 2 - 0 Հունգարիա
> Ռումինիա 1 - 1	Ալբանիա
> Լատվիա 0 - 3 Խորվաթիա
> ...


Չեմպիոնները ցույց են տալիս չեմպիոնին վայել խաղ, իսկ հայերը ինչպես միշտ խայտառակում են իրենց:

----------


## romanista

Հայերը ի՞նչի են խայտառակում... խաղը նայել ե՞ս... եթե կրվել են, խայտառակվել են, հ՞ա

----------

Chilly (10.10.2011)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Հայերը ի՞նչի են խայտառակում... խաղը նայել ե՞ս... եթե կրվել են, խայտառակվել են, հ՞ա


Հա, պարտվել են ինչպես միշտ, չէ խաղը չեմ նայել ու ցանկություն էլ չունեմ նայելու:

----------


## romanista

> Հա, պարտվել են ինչպես միշտ, չէ խաղը չեմ նայել ու ցանկություն էլ չունեմ նայելու:


նայի, հետո խոսա, ընկերս, հայերի ամենալավ խաղերից էր... մեկ-մեկ իռլանդացիներն էլ չէին տեղը բերում ում հետ են խաղում)

----------

Հարդ (07.09.2010)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> նայի, հետո խոսա, ընկերս, հայերի ամենալավ խաղերից էր... մեկ-մեկ իռլանդացիներն էլ չէին տեղը բերում ում հետ են խաղում)


ու՞րա հաշիվը, արդյու՞նքը  :Blush:

----------


## romanista

> ու՞րա հաշիվը, արդյու՞նքը


կարևորը հաշիվը չի, մենք մենակ հաշվով զիջեցինք, բայց խաղով նրանցից լավն էինք նույնիսկ... Էսօր Մակեդոնիայի հետ եթե նենց խաղան, ոնց որ իռլանդացիների հետ, պետք ա որ կրեն

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> կարևորը հաշիվը չի, մենք մենակ հաշվով զիջեցինք, բայց խաղով նրանցից լավն էինք նույնիսկ... Էսօր Մակեդոնիայի հետ եթե նենց խաղան, ոնց որ իռլանդացիների հետ, պետք ա որ կրեն


Աստված տա, թող չուզողնել ես լինեմ:

----------


## Ջուզեպե Բալզամո

Երկրորդ փուլի արդյունքները.

Ռուսաստան 0 - 1 Սլովակիա
Վրաստան 0 - 0 Իսրաել
Մալթա 0 - 2 Լատվիա
Բելառուս 0 - 0 Ռումինիա
Բուլղարիա 0 - 1 Մոնտենեգրո
Շվեդիա 6 - 0 Սան Մարինո
Մակեդոնիա 2 - 2 Հայաստան
Թուրքիա 3 - 2 Բելգիա
Չեխիա 0 - 1 Լիտվա
Ալբանիա 1 - 0 Լյուքսեմբուրգ
Դանիա 1 - 0 Իսլանդիա
Նորվեգիա 1 - 0 Պորտուգալիա
Հունգարիա 2 - 1 Մոլդովա
Խորվաթիա 0 - 0 Հունաստան
Ավստրիա 2 - 0 	Ղազախստան
Հոլանդիա 2 - 1 Ֆինլանդիա
Սերբիա 1 - 1 Սլովենիա
Գերմանիա 6 - 1 Ադրբեջան
Շվեյցարիա 1 - 3 Անգլիա
Իռլանդիա 3 - 1 Անդորրա
Իտալիա 5 - 0 Ֆարոյան Կղզիներ
Բոսնիա-Հերցոգովինա 0 - 2 Ֆրանսիա
Շոտլանդիա 2 - 1 Լիխտենշտեյն


Սենց բաներ…

----------

Ambrosine (09.09.2010), Gayl (10.09.2010)

----------


## Sagittarius

> Երկրորդ փուլի արդյունքները.
> 
> Ռուսաստան 0 - 1 Սլովակիա
> Վրաստան 0 - 0 Իսրաել
> Մալթա 0 - 2 Լատվիա
> Բելառուս 0 - 0 Ռումինիա
> Բուլղարիա 0 - 1 Մոնտենեգրո
> Շվեդիա 6 - 0 Սան Մարինո
> Մակեդոնիա 2 - 2 Հայաստան
> ...



Ջաաան Գերմանիա  :Smile: 

Անգլիան էլ պոլնի թափ ա հավաքել  :Hands Up:

----------

Gayl (10.09.2010), Սամսար (10.09.2010)

----------


## Gayl

Ապրեն տղերքը 2:2 խաղացին :Sad: , երբեք հավաքականի խաղը կենդանի չեմ նայել հիմա էլ անգամ TV ով չեմ նայի, քիչ էր մնում հաղորդավարին ինֆակտ խփեր, իսկ հաղորդավարից արդեն ինձ էր ինֆակտ խփում, կարճ ասած հայերի խաղը նայելը հիվանդության բուն ա(կյանքին վտանգավոր)

----------


## ministr

> Պորտուգալիա 4 - 4 Կիպրոս
> Նորվեգիա 1 - 0 Պորտուգալիա


Պորտուգալիան վարիա...? :Shok:

----------


## romanista

> Պորտուգալիան վարիա...?


Բա կայֆ ա էլի :Wink:  տեղն ա դրանց, զզվում եմ դրացից...

----------

Աբելյան (12.09.2010)

----------


## Ջուզեպե Բալզամո

> Պորտուգալիան վարիա...?


Մոուրինյոն հրավիրվել ա հավաքական հաջորդ երկու խաղերի գլխավոր մարզիչի պաշտոնում: Կեյրուշին հեռացնելուց հետո պորտուգալացիք առանց մարզիչ են մնացել: Նախնական համաձայնությունն "Ռեալը" արդեն տվել ա… Մոուրինյոն՝ առաժմ ոչ    :Smile:

----------


## Ջուզեպե Բալզամո

Մոուրինյոն ասեց "ՉԷ"_

«Ռեալի» գլխավոր մարզիչ Ժոզե Մոուրինյոն հայտարարել է, որ առաջիկայում չի աշխատելու Պորտուգալիայի հավաքականի հետ:
«Որպես պորտուգալացի, ես միշտ պատրաստ եմ խոսել իմ երկրի հավաքականի մասին, բայց ազգային թիմի գլխավոր մարզչի պաշտոնը զբաղեցնելու հարցը փակված է: Ես չեմ ցանկանում այլևս խոսել այդ մասին: Եթե հավաքականի մարզիչը համագործակցության կարիք ունենա, ես միշտ պատրաստ եմ օգնել:

Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է հավաքականը գլխավորելուն, ես այդ հարցը փակված եմ համարում», - պորտուգալացու խոսքերն է մեջբերում armsport.am–ը՝ հղում կատարելով Sky Sports-ին:_    Թերթ.ամ

----------


## Ungrateful

Զարմանալի ա, որ էսօր այս թեման պասիվ ա  :Think: :
Հայաստան *1* - 0 Սլովակիա: 23-րդ րոպեին Յուրա Մովսիսյանը դարձավ գեղեցիկ գոլի հեղինակ :Smile: : Խաղի առաջին կեսը դեռ չի ավարտվել, մերոնք լավ խաղ են ցույց տալիս:

----------

Ambrosine (08.10.2010)

----------


## Լեո

> Զարմանալի ա, որ էսօր այս թեման պասիվ ա


Զարմանալի բան չկա: Հայաստանի հավաքականի հաղթանակին հավատալը էնքան դժվար ա, որ ոչ ոք դեռ չի շտապում ժամանակից շուտ ուրախանալ (մանավանդ որ արդեն վատ լուրեր կան):

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  20:57 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  20:45 ----------

Ի դեպ նկատեցիք, որ Սլովակիայի օրհներգից հետո, երբ արդեն պիտի հնչեր Հայաստանի օրհները, «կասետները» մի պահ շփոթեցին, եսիմ ինչ «ցկցկոց» էին միացրել  :Lol2:

----------

Moonwalker (09.10.2010), V!k (08.10.2010), Yellow Raven (08.10.2010), Հարդ (08.10.2010)

----------


## Ungrateful

2-1  :Yahoo:

----------

Moonwalker (09.10.2010), Հարդ (08.10.2010), Նաիրուհի (08.10.2010)

----------


## V!k

ԳՈՈՈՈՈՈՈՈՈՈՈՈՈԼԼԼԼԼԼԼԼԼԼԼ
 :Bux:

----------

*e}|{uka* (08.10.2010), Հարդ (08.10.2010), Նաիրուհի (08.10.2010)

----------


## Լեո

Այ էս արդեն հուսադրող էր  :Hands Up:

----------

Հարդ (08.10.2010)

----------


## Ungrateful

Յա՜... Սկսեցիք ուրախանալ ու հավատա՞լ:

----------

Հարդ (08.10.2010)

----------


## BOBO

Շնորհավոր :Hands Up:

----------

Ambrosine (08.10.2010), Հարդ (08.10.2010)

----------


## Ungrateful

*3-1*  :Yahoo: 

*Հաղթանակ*  :Yahoo:

----------

Ambrosine (08.10.2010), Legolas (08.10.2010), Moonwalker (09.10.2010), Nare-M (10.10.2010), Լեո (08.10.2010), Հարդ (08.10.2010), Ձայնալար (08.10.2010), Նաիրուհի (08.10.2010), Ուրվական (08.10.2010)

----------


## Հայկօ

Աչքներս լուս  :Smile: : Մալաձեց տղեքին:

----------

Ambrosine (08.10.2010), Chilly (10.10.2011), E-la Via (08.10.2010), Ungrateful (08.10.2010), Yellow Raven (08.10.2010), Հարդ (08.10.2010), Ձայնալար (08.10.2010), Նաիրուհի (08.10.2010), Ուրվական (08.10.2010)

----------


## Մանուլ

Ջա՜ն  :Yahoo: 
 Լավ էլ խաղացին մերոնք (համենայն դեպս, ինչքան որ նայում էի) (թու-թու-թու  :Jpit: )  :Smile: :

----------

Ungrateful (08.10.2010), Հարդ (08.10.2010), Ձայնալար (08.10.2010)

----------


## Հարդ

Մխիթարյանը վերջապես գոլ խփեց հավաքականի կազմում: 
Իմ կարծիքով Յուրիի ավելի բարձրակարգ թիմ տեղափոխվելու ժամանակն է, նա իրոք, բարձրակարգ ֆուտբլոիստ է:
Իսկ Մանուչարյանն ու Ղազարյանը շատ են ուրախացնում:
Միայն պաշտպանները թող ավելի գրագետ ու ՀԱՆԳԻՍՏ գործեն, մեկ էլ Պաչաջյանի մարզավիճակն ա մտածելու տեղիք տալիս :Smile: :

----------

Ambrosine (08.10.2010), E-la Via (08.10.2010), Legolas (08.10.2010), Moonwalker (09.10.2010), Երվանդ (08.10.2010)

----------


## Լեո

Կեցցեն տղերքը, լավ խաղացին ու արժանի հաղթանակ տարան  :Smile: 

Ինչպես երևի կասեր Գիլոյանը, ընդամենը 11 ֆուտբոլիստով Հայաստանի հավաքականը հաղթեց 5 ու կես միլիոն բնակիչ ունեցող Սլովակիայի հավաքականին  :Jpit:

----------

Ambrosine (08.10.2010), davidus (08.10.2010), E-la Via (08.10.2010), Legolas (08.10.2010), Moonwalker (09.10.2010), Surveyr (09.10.2010), Yellow Raven (08.10.2010), Հարդ (08.10.2010), Ձայնալար (08.10.2010), Նաիրուհի (08.10.2010)

----------


## Ungrateful

> Մխիթարյանը վերջապես գոլ խփեց հավաքականի կազմում: 
> Իմ կարծիքով Յուրիի ավելի բարձրակարգ թիմ տեղափոխվելու ժամանակն է, նա իրոք, բարձրակարգ ֆուտբլոիստ է:
> Իսկ Մանուչարյանն ու Ղազարյանը շատ են ուրախացնում:
> Միայն պաշտպանները թող ավելի գրագետ ու ՀԱՆԳԻՍՏ գործեն, մեկ էլ Պաչաջյանի մարզավիճակն ա մտածելու տեղիք տալիս:


Բա Բերեզովսկին... Կյանք ա  :Love:   :Jpit:

----------

E-la Via (08.10.2010), romanista (10.10.2011), Հարդ (08.10.2010), Ձայնալար (08.10.2010), Մանուլ (08.10.2010), Ուրվական (08.10.2010)

----------


## E-la Via

Էրեխեք էնքան ոգևորված եմ, շատ- շատ-շատ,շատ- շատ-շատ,շատ- շատ-շատ…
Ապրեն իրանք, մեր բոլորիս աչքները լույս լինի ու սա թող հետագա հաղթանակների սկիզբը լինի՝ ՓԱՅԼՈՒՆ ՍԿԻԶԲԸ…
Ուուռռռռռռռռռռաաաաաաաաաա :Bux:

----------

Ambrosine (08.10.2010), Chilly (03.02.2011), davidus (08.10.2010), Legolas (08.10.2010), Եկվոր (11.10.2010), Հարդ (08.10.2010), Ձայնալար (08.10.2010), Նաիրուհի (08.10.2010), Ուրվական (08.10.2010)

----------


## Ambrosine

Եկա՝ ասեմ ուռաաաաաաաա՜  :Yahoo:

----------

davidus (08.10.2010), E-la Via (08.10.2010), Legolas (08.10.2010), Yellow Raven (08.10.2010), Հարդ (08.10.2010), Ձայնալար (08.10.2010), Նաիրուհի (08.10.2010), Ուրվական (08.10.2010)

----------


## Երվանդ

Մարզադաշտում պիտի լինեիք, ով ում տենում գրկում էր, երրորդ գոլի ժամանակ պայթեց ստադիոնը, արժեր էտքան ժամանակ գնալ ու կրված գալ, մենակ էս հաղթանակով սաղ էտ պարտքը տվեցին տղերքը, Հենո :Love:

----------

Ambrosine (08.10.2010), E-la Via (08.10.2010), Legolas (08.10.2010), Moonwalker (09.10.2010), Philosopher (08.10.2010), Sagittarius (10.10.2010), Ungrateful (09.10.2010), Yellow Raven (08.10.2010), Հարդ (08.10.2010), Ձայնալար (08.10.2010), Մանուլ (08.10.2010), Նաիրուհի (08.10.2010), Ուրվական (08.10.2010)

----------


## Legolas

Շնորհավոր :Yahoo:  Շանտ լավ խաղացին տղեքը , մալադեց:

----------

Ambrosine (08.10.2010), E-la Via (08.10.2010), Հարդ (08.10.2010), Նաիրուհի (08.10.2010), Ուրվական (08.10.2010)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Չեմ նայել, չեմ տեսել, բայց պիտի շնորհավորեմ, ապրեն քիչ-քիչ առաջ են ուզում գնան: 3:1 վատ արդյունք չէ:  :Wink: 
Շնորհավո՜ր  :Bux:

----------


## tikopx

Շնորհավորում եմ ԲՈԼՈՐԻՍ ու կոչ անում գալ ամեն խաղին, ես ենդեղ եի ու ով իմ հետ դրուզյա է Face ում , մի քանի ժամից կտենա վիդեոներս:թե ոնց ենք նշում մեր հաղթանակը ու գլոլերը:
 ԱՊՐԵՔ ՏՂԵՐՔ 
ԱՌԱՋ ՀԱՅԱՍՏԱՆ

----------

Ambrosine (09.10.2010), E-la Via (08.10.2010), Moonwalker (09.10.2010), V!k (08.10.2010), Հարդ (08.10.2010), Ձայնալար (08.10.2010), Նաիրուհի (08.10.2010), Ուրվական (08.10.2010)

----------


## Ուրվական

Ջայնս կտրված ա, գլուխս ցավում ա, բայց վայելում եմ հաղթանակը: Վայելում եմ սլովակ երկրպագուների աննկարագրելի շփոթված դեմքերի արտահայտությունները, հետևի շարքի Պարույր Սևակ արտասանող տղու ձայնը, անծանոթների ու ընկերներիս հետ ամեն գոլին փաթաթվելը, երկրպագուների պարելը, մեքենաների ֆուտբոլային սիգնալներն ու վերջապես մեր 3-1 -ը: Վայելում եմ.... Հաաաաաա-յեեեեեեեր......

----------

*e}|{uka* (08.10.2010), Ambrosine (09.10.2010), E-la Via (08.10.2010), Moonwalker (09.10.2010), Nare-M (10.10.2010), Philosopher (08.10.2010), Ungrateful (09.10.2010), Yellow Raven (08.10.2010), Դարք (09.10.2010), Հարդ (08.10.2010), Ձայնալար (08.10.2010), Մանուլ (08.10.2010), Նաիրուհի (08.10.2010)

----------


## Kita

Վայ փողոցային ուրախությունր դզում է :Jpit: 
Նույնիսկ հրշեջ մեքենաներն էին սիգնալով նշում :Lol2:  :Jpit:  
Ոնց որ աշխարհի չեմպիոնատ ենք կրել :Jpit:

----------

Ambrosine (09.10.2010), davidus (08.10.2010), E-la Via (08.10.2010), Moonwalker (09.10.2010), tikopx (08.10.2010), Ungrateful (09.10.2010), Հարդ (08.10.2010), Մանուլ (08.10.2010), Նաիրուհի (08.10.2010)

----------


## tikopx

FAF -ի հետ  ,վահիկը ու իրա ընկերները, որոնցից շատերի հետ ֆուտբոլ եմ խաղում վայելում եինք :FAF -ստեղ իմացա թե ինչա, ու իրանք իսկականից բալելշիկ են , հալալա մարդկանց

----------

E-la Via (08.10.2010), Yellow Raven (08.10.2010), Հարդ (08.10.2010), Նաիրուհի (08.10.2010)

----------


## davidus

> Մարզադաշտում պիտի լինեիք, ով ում տենում գրկում էր, երրորդ գոլի ժամանակ պայթեց ստադիոնը, արժեր էտքան ժամանակ գնալ ու կրված գալ, մենակ էս հաղթանակով սաղ էտ պարտքը տվեցին տղերքը, Հենո


Էնքան եմ գոռացել, ձենս կտրվել ա... էդ հեչ, բա դուք պիտի տեսնեիք, թե ոնց էր ժողովուրդ խառնվել փողոցի ավտոներին ու էդ ավտոների սիգնալներից բարձր էին գոռոււււմ... Հետո բոլորը իջան հրապարակ: Դե հրապարակում բեմն էին հավաքում Երևանի օրվա համար, հայկական երաժշտություն միացրեցին /ֆայմեցին հազիվ/, ու բոլորը սկսեցին պարել... կաաաայֆ... գժանոոոց էր...  :Yahoo:   :Yahoo:   :Yahoo:

----------

Ambrosine (09.10.2010), E-la Via (08.10.2010), Moonwalker (09.10.2010), Nare-M (10.10.2010), Philosopher (08.10.2010), tikopx (08.10.2010), Ungrateful (09.10.2010), Երվանդ (08.10.2010), Հարդ (08.10.2010), Ձայնալար (08.10.2010), Մանուլ (08.10.2010), Նաիրուհի (08.10.2010)

----------


## Հարդ

Ինձ թվում է նաև պետք է մի քիչ Վարդան Մինասյանի մասին խոսենք, որի աշխատանքը սկսեց զգացվել: Առավել քան երբեք թիմի խաղում միտք է զգացվում, իսկ առջևի գծում կարճ ու հստակ փոխանցումները սպանում էին :Blush: : 
Ինձ թվում ա Մինասյանը դեռ երկար կմնա իր պաշտոնում:
Ես միշտ էլ ասել եմ, որ մեզ հայ մարզիչ է պետք...

----------

Ambrosine (09.10.2010), Chilly (10.10.2011), Moonwalker (09.10.2010), tikopx (08.10.2010), Նաիրուհի (08.10.2010)

----------


## Ուրվական

Ժողովուրդ, ով որ ամբողջ խաղի կամ գոնե հիմնական պահերի լինկեր ունի, դրեք, էլի:

----------

tikopx (08.10.2010)

----------


## tikopx

Ամբողջ խաղը մանրամասներով`

----------

Moonwalker (09.10.2010), Nare-M (10.10.2010)

----------


## Մանուլ

> Էնքան եմ գոռացել, ձենս կտրվել ա... էդ հեչ, բա դուք պիտի տեսնեիք, թե ոնց էր ժողովուրդ խառնվել փողոցի ավտոներին ու էդ ավտոների սիգնալներից բարձր էին գոռոււււմ... Հետո բոլորը իջան հրապարակ: Դե հրապարակում բեմն էին հավաքում Երևանի օրվա համար, հայկական երաժշտություն միացրեցին /ֆայմեցին հազիվ/, ու բոլորը սկսեցին պարել... կաաաայֆ... գժանոոոց էր...


 Աաա, նախանձեցի  :Sad:   :Jpit: :

----------

Ambrosine (09.10.2010), davidus (08.10.2010), Nare-M (10.10.2010), tikopx (08.10.2010), Ungrateful (09.10.2010), Հարդ (08.10.2010), Նաիրուհի (08.10.2010)

----------


## tikopx

մեր գրուպայի հաջորդ խաղը`Ռուսաստանի online`   http://livetv.ru/webplayer.php?t=zon...17&ci=323&si=1

512ԿԲ/վ -ով հանգիստ կնայեք

----------

Nare-M (10.10.2010), Հարդ (08.10.2010)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

Արդեն որոշել եմ՝ 12-ին գնալու եմ նայելու  :Love:

----------

davidus (08.10.2010), Sagittarius (09.10.2010), Ungrateful (09.10.2010), Հարդ (09.10.2010), Մանուլ (08.10.2010)

----------


## davidus

> Արդեն որոշել եմ՝ 12-ին գնալու եմ նայելու


ոտքդ խերով լինի...  :Jpit:

----------

tikopx (08.10.2010), Ապե Ջան (09.10.2010), Հարդ (09.10.2010), Նաիրուհի (10.10.2010)

----------


## Yellow Raven

Փայլուն էր, ցնցող, ֆանտաստիկ :Love: 
Սենցա պետք միշտ խաղալ ու միշտ սենց պարելով կնշենք հաղթանակները :Smile:

----------

Ambrosine (09.10.2010), Sagittarius (09.10.2010), tikopx (08.10.2010), Հարդ (09.10.2010)

----------


## Դարք

Այսօր ծնվեց հայկական ֆուտբոլը :Love:  աչքդ լույ՛ս :Smile:

----------

Ambrosine (09.10.2010), E-la Via (10.10.2010), tikopx (08.10.2010), Հայուհի (09.10.2010)

----------


## ministr

Որ ասում էինք սենց գնա հաղթելու ենք լոլո էին կարդում թե "էսի թիմ չի", ցույց տվին թե ոնց պետք չի խաղալ և այլն....Ու ոչ միայն ստեղ.. 

Տենաս հիմա ինչից են դժգոհելու? Թե ինչի շատ չխփեցին?

----------

E-la Via (10.10.2010)

----------


## Հարդ

Հա իհարկե պետք ա դժգոհել: Ինչպե՞ս չդժգոհես, երբ 4 - 5 հոգու մեջից գոլ խփեց մի հոգին, կամ ինչպե՞ս չդժգոհես, երբ մրցակիցը մի թեթև պրեսինգի ա դիմում, պաշտպանները նենց են խառնվում իրար, որ գնդակը «տալիս են» իրանց, որովհետև չեն իմանում ինչ անեն դրա հետ:
Սենց բաների համար միշտ էլ պետք ա դժգոհել անկախ խաղի արդյունքից: Բայց աննդհատ դնել ու ասել. «էս թիմ չի», էդ արդեն մի տեսակ լուրջ չի:

Ուղղակի մի վախ կա մեջս: Հիմա Սլովակիային սենց տեղը տեղին չրթեցին, դե հայ են էլի... մեկ էլ տեսար մտածեցին, թե Անդորրայի հետ խնդիր չեն ունենա ու էդ խաղին լուրջ չվերաբերվեն, ու էդ անգամ արդեն լեփ լեցուն «Հանրապետականը» լրիվ մանթոյի մեջ տուն գնա:
Հիշում եք չէ, նախորդ խաղաշրջանի խաղը, երբ Մալթայի հավաքականին մեր դաշտում ինչպես միավոր շնորհեցինք... :Angry2: 
Ու էդ էն դեպքում, երբ հիմա հույսները մեր սրտում հաջորդ փուլ դուրս գալու մենք Անդորրայի հետ խաղում 3, կամ 2 միավոր ենք կորցնում: Հանկարծ հայություն չանեն...

----------

Ambrosine (09.10.2010), davidus (09.10.2010), E-la Via (10.10.2010), Ձայնալար (10.10.2010), Նաիրուհի (10.10.2010)

----------


## Հարդ

_Հետխաղյա մամուլի ասուլիսները._ *Վարդան Մինասյան*




> Վարդան Մինասյանին մամուլի ասուլիսների դահլիճում դիմավորեցին ծափահարություններով:
> "Չեմ ցանկանում երկար խոսել: Համենայն դեպս արդյունքը համապատասխանում էր խաղին: Ամեն ինչի հիմքում ընկած է լավ խաղը: Եթե լավ խաղ չլինի, ապա արդյունք ևս չի կարող լինի: 
> 
> Մրցաշարային աղյուսակից խոսել չէի ցանկանա: Ես հեռուն չեմ գնում: Իհարկե, որքան լավ ենք խաղում, այնքան մեծանում է բարձր տեղում հայտնվելու հավանականությունը:
> 
> Հրայր Մկոյանի Արարատ Առաքելյանի փոխարեն հիմնական կազմում հայտնվելը պայմանավորված էր նրանով, որ սլովակներն իր տարբերություն Իռլանդիայի ավելի ցածրից են գործում: Արարատ Առաքելյանը լավ է խաղում 2-րդ հարկում, իսկ ներքևում ավելի հուսալի է Մկոյանը:
> 
> Չէի ցանկանա խոսել մրցավարությանից: Միշտ էլ համակրանքը լինում է ուժեղ թիմերի վրա...
> 
> ...


*Վլադիմիր Վայս*




> Սլովակիայի հավաքականի գլխավոր մարզիչ Վլադիմիր Վայսը ընկճված ներկայացավ հետխաղյա մամուլի ասուլիսին:
> 
> "Ցանկանում եմ շնորհավորել տանտերերին լավ խաղի համար: Այսօրվա խաղը տանտերերի ձեռքերում էր: Դուք ողջ հանդիպման ընթացքում տիրում էիք նախաձեռնությանը և արժանիորեն հաղթեցիք: Դուք կարող եք լավ արդյունքների հասնել: 
> 
> Այն ինչ ձեռք բերեցինք Ռուսաստանում` կորցրինք Հայաստանում: Բայց կրկնում եմ` Հայաստանը հաղթեց արժանիորեն: 
> 
> 2-րդ խաղակեսում մենք հաճախակի էինք սխալվում: 13 համարը (էդգար Մանուչարյանը-խմբ) նման էր Հաջիին: Նա շատ խնդիրներ ստեղծեց մեզ համար:
> 
> Վիտեկը չէր խաղում, բայց նման դեպքեր եղել էին: Կան նաև խաղացողներ, որոնք կարող ենք փոխարինել: Խաղից առաջ ասել էի, որ դուք ունենք լավ խաղացողներ`18, 14, 13 համարները, սակայն այսօր ողջ թիմը լավ խաղաց:
> ...


*հttp://www.armsport.am*

Ինձ դուր եկավ և Վայսի, և Մինասյանի համեստ պահվածքը :Smile: :

----------

Ambrosine (09.10.2010), E-la Via (10.10.2010), ministr (09.10.2010), Moonwalker (09.10.2010), Nare-M (10.10.2010), V!k (09.10.2010), Ձայնալար (10.10.2010), Նաիրուհի (10.10.2010)

----------


## Ջուզեպե Բալզամո

Երրորդ փուլի արդյունքները: Մերոնք և զարմացրին, և ուրախացրին…    :Shok:   :Hands Up:   Սպասենք երկուշաբթի օրվա ցնծությանը…  

Հայաստան 3 - 1 Սլովակիա
Ղազախստան 0 - 2 Բելգիա
Հունգարիա 8 - 0 Սան Մարինո
Անդորրա 0 - 2 Մակեդոնիա
Վրաստան 1 - 0 Մալթա
Կիպրոսէ 1- 2 Նորվեգիա
Չեխիա 1 - 0 Շոտլանդիա
Լուքսեմբուրգ 0 - 0 Բելառուսիա
Մոնտենեգրո 1 - 0 Շվեյցարիա
Սերբիա 1 - 3 Էստոնիա
Ավստրիա 3 - 0 Ադրբեջան
Ուելսվ 0 - 1 Բուլղարիա
Մոլդովա 0 - 1 Հոլանդիա
Ալբանիա 1 - 1 Բոսնիա-Հերցեգովինա
Սլովենիա 5 - 1 Ֆարոյան Կղզիներ
Հս. Իռլանդիա 0 - 0 Իտալիա
Գերմանիա 3 - 0 Թուրքիա
Իռլանդիա 2 - 3 Ռուսաստան
Հունաստան 1 - 0 Լատվիա
Պորտուգալիա 3 - 1 Դանիա
Իսպանիա 3 - 1	Լիտվա

Մեր խմբի աղյուսակն այպիսինն է.

1	Սլովակիա	3  -	6
2	Ռուսաստան	3  -	6
3	Իռլանդիա 	3  -	6
4	Հայաստան	3  -	4
5	Մակեդոնիա	3  -	4
6	Անդորրա   	3  -	0

----------

Ambrosine (09.10.2010), tikopx (09.10.2010), Լեո (09.10.2010)

----------


## Yellow Raven



----------

Ambrosine (10.10.2010), davidus (10.10.2010), E-la Via (10.10.2010), Nare-M (10.10.2010), Sagittarius (10.10.2010), tikopx (10.10.2010), V!k (09.10.2010), Դարք (10.10.2010), Նաիրուհի (10.10.2010)

----------


## Դարք

արյա, ես  մեր ֆաների ցավը տանեմ  :Love:

----------

Sagittarius (10.10.2010), tikopx (10.10.2010), Yellow Raven (12.10.2010)

----------


## Sagittarius

: :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:  :Hands Up: 

ՀԱՅԱՍՏԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱՆ

Գժանոց վիճակ էր մոտս խաղի ժամանակ, համակարգչային լսարանում դասի էի, դասախոսը խոսում էր, ես էլ համակարգչի դիմաց կլանված խաղն էի նայում  :Jpit:  ու իիի՜նչ խաղ. ինչ էմոցիաներ, ամեն գոլից հետո տեղս չէի սթրվում, մազ էր մնում, որ հելնեի թռնեի սաղ լսարանով մեկ գոռայ, թարսի պես էլ կուրսում սկի մի հատ հայ չկա, որ ուրախությունս կիսեի.

բայց ինչ ճիշտ ա, ինձ համար հեչ անակնկալ չէր, մի կաթիլ չէի կասկածում, որ պետք է հաղթենք, էս տղերքը շաատ մեծ պոտենցիալ ունեն, ուղղակի ճիշտ օգտագործել է պետք.

կեցեն մեր էն երկրպագուները, որ միշտ մեր թմի կողքին են, և՛ հաղթանակների, և՛ պարտությունների ժամանակ /զարմանում եմ էն մեծ ֆուտբոլի «երկրպագուների» վրա, որոնք էտ օրը նման խաղը թողած ինչ-որ իսպանիա կամ չգիտեմ ինչ էին քննարկում/

իսկ քննադատությունները լավ արդյունքի օդ ու ջուրն են, բայց այսօր դրանց օրը չի

----------

Ambrosine (10.10.2010), E-la Via (10.10.2010), tikopx (10.10.2010), Եկվոր (11.10.2010), Սամսար (10.10.2010)

----------


## Ambrosine

Քարիս վրա կգրեք՝ նախանձից...

----------

davidus (10.10.2010), Yellow Raven (12.10.2010), Եկվոր (11.10.2010), Ձայնալար (10.10.2010)

----------


## Եկվոր

Երեխեք, վերջին անգամ ֆուտբոլի համար այսքան ուրախացել եմ 1973 թվականի…ավելորդ չեմ համարում ասել՝ հոկտեմբերի 10-ին!!!
Էս անգամ տղերքը մի քիչ շտապեցին :Wink:

----------

E-la Via (11.10.2010), Արևածագ (11.10.2010), Երվանդ (11.10.2010)

----------


## Մանուլ

Արդեն 2-0 հաղթում ենք  :Yahoo: 

 Առաջին գոլը սիրուն էր  :Rolleyes: :

----------

Ambrosine (12.10.2010), davidus (12.10.2010), E-la Via (12.10.2010), Yellow Raven (12.10.2010), Նաիրուհի (12.10.2010)

----------


## Ambrosine

Աաաաաաաաաա  :Yahoo:

----------

davidus (12.10.2010), E-la Via (12.10.2010), Նաիրուհի (12.10.2010)

----------


## davidus

Էս ինչ են անում....   :Jpit:

----------

Ambrosine (12.10.2010), E-la Via (12.10.2010), Նաիրուհի (12.10.2010)

----------


## Սամսար

Տժժժժժժժժժժժժժժում ենք։ Առաջին խաղակեսից հետո 3:0։ Չորս հատ էլ եմ ուզուուուուուուուում։

----------

Ambrosine (12.10.2010), E-la Via (12.10.2010), Նաիրուհի (12.10.2010)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Տժժժժժժժժժժժժժժում ենք։ Առաջին խաղակեսից հետո 3:0։ Չորս հատ էլ եմ ուզուուուուուուուում։


Ես 4 հատ Ռուսաստանի դարպասն եմ ուզում  :Jpit:

----------

Ariadna (12.10.2010), E-la Via (12.10.2010), Farfalla (13.10.2010), Legolas (13.10.2010), Ungrateful (12.10.2010), Yellow Raven (12.10.2010), Երվանդ (12.10.2010), Մանուլ (12.10.2010), Նաիրուհի (12.10.2010), Սամսար (13.10.2010)

----------


## davidus

Էլի՞՞՞՞ .....  :Yahoo:   :Yahoo:   :Yahoo: 

4-0

----------

Ambrosine (12.10.2010), Armen.181 (12.10.2010), E-la Via (12.10.2010), Nare-M (12.10.2010), Նաիրուհի (12.10.2010)

----------


## Ariadna

Արդեն չորս ա  :Yahoo:

----------

Ambrosine (12.10.2010), E-la Via (12.10.2010), Նաիրուհի (12.10.2010)

----------


## *e}|{uka*

Կատաղածներ:  :Yahoo:

----------

Ambrosine (12.10.2010), E-la Via (12.10.2010), Նաիրուհի (12.10.2010)

----------


## Վարպետ

Ուտեմ էն էն էն է~ն  :LOL:

----------

E-la Via (12.10.2010), Նաիրուհի (12.10.2010), Ռուֆուս (12.10.2010)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Քիչ-քիչ գնում են դեպի պայծառ ապագա:  :Smile:  Ապրեք:  :Wink:

----------

Ambrosine (12.10.2010), E-la Via (12.10.2010)

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> Ուտեմ էն էն էն է~ն


Ինչը՞ Վա... մանրամասնի:  :Jpit: 

Ուռած են հաստատ:  :LOL: 
Բայց ապրեն: :ՕԸՅ

----------

E-la Via (12.10.2010)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Բեեե բոլորին, հիմա խմբում առաջին հորիզոնականում ենք  :Bux: 

Առայժմս  :Jpit:

----------

Ambrosine (12.10.2010), E-la Via (12.10.2010), Sagittarius (12.10.2010), Yellow Raven (12.10.2010), Նաիրուհի (12.10.2010)

----------


## Ambrosine

Մի հատ էլ՝ աաաաաաաաաաաաաաա  :Yahoo:   :LOL: 
Ժող, էս իրոք լրիվ ուրիշ թիմ ա:Միշտ եղել է, չէ՞, որ մի խաղ հաղթել են, հետո հաջորդ 10 խաղերը պարտվել են, շատ անշուք խաղեր են եղել... բայց այս թիմը արդեն իրոք իր ուրույն ոճով է խաղում, ու հեչ էլ այդ ոճը Բարսելոնայի ոճին նման չի  :Angry2:  Էդ հայկական-արիական ոճ ա  :Tongue: 

Միակ աչք ծակող թերությունները փոխանցումների հաճախ ոչ ճշգրիտ լինելն է, ավելորդ շտապողականությունը: Իսկ տեխնիկականից՝ կրկնապատկերների բացակայությունը:

Շնորհավո՛ր՝ խոշոր հաշվով հաղթանակի կապակցությամբ  :Clapping:   :Drinks:

----------

*e}|{uka* (12.10.2010), E-la Via (12.10.2010), Legolas (13.10.2010), Sagittarius (12.10.2010), Yellow Raven (12.10.2010), Ապե Ջան (12.10.2010), Մանուլ (12.10.2010), Նաիրուհի (12.10.2010), Սամսար (13.10.2010), Սերխիո (12.10.2010)

----------


## Մանուլ

> Բեեե բոլորին, հիմա խմբում առաջին հորիզոնականում ենք 
> 
> Առայժմս


 Էհ, Հայկ, մի պահ սիրտս ուրախությունից պայթում էր  :Jpit: : 

 Ուխխխխ, ապրեն մերոնք  :Love: :

 Բայց _արդեն_ մի տեսակ անկապ ա սենց թույլ թիմի հետ խաղալը  :LOL: :

----------

*e}|{uka* (12.10.2010), Ambrosine (12.10.2010), E-la Via (12.10.2010), Նաիրուհի (12.10.2010)

----------


## Ձայնալար

Մխրճինք:

----------

Ambrosine (12.10.2010), Նաիրուհի (12.10.2010), Սերխիո (12.10.2010)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ուտեմ էն էն էն է~ն


Ես ջերմություն ունեմ, ձե՞զ ինչ եղավ  :LOL:  :LOL: 

Հեսա մեր ականատեսները կգան մարզադաշտից  :Jpit:

----------

*e}|{uka* (12.10.2010), E-la Via (12.10.2010), Նաիրուհի (12.10.2010)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Ամբողջ խաղը մտկնաբանություններով:

*Հայաստան-Անդորրա` 4:0*



"Եվրո-2012", Ընտրական փուլ, 2-րդ խումբ

Երևան, "Հանրապետական" մարզադաշտ

Հայաստան-Անդորրա` 4:0

Մրցավար` Տոմաս Միկուլսկի (Լեհաստան)

Հայաստան. 1. Ռոման Բերեզովսկի, 5. Ռոբերտ Արզումանյան, 15. Հրայր Մկոյան, 4. Սարգիս Հովսեփյան (ա), 17. Արտակ Եդիգարյան, 13. Էդգար Մանուչարյան, 8. Մարկոս Պիզելի (3. Արթուր Յուսպաշյան,  82), 7. Արթուր Եդիգարյան, 10. Գևորգ Ղազարյան (11. Էդգար Մալաքյան, 66), 18. Հենրիխ Մխիթարյան,  14. Յուրա Մովսիսյան (9. Հովհաննես Գոհարյան, 54):

Պահեստայիններ. 12. Գևորգ Կասպարով, 2. Հովհաննես Համբարձումյան,  16. Լևոն Պաչաջյան, 6. Արարատ Առաքելյան:
Գլխավոր մարզիչ` Վարդան Մինասյան


Անդորրա. 1. Խոսեպ Գոմես, 3. Մարկ Բեռնաուս, 5. Ֆեռնանդո Խոսե Սիլվա, 6. Իլդեֆոնս Լիմ (ա), 7. Կրիտիան Մարտինես, 8. Մարկո Վիեյրա, 9. Սեբաստիան Գոմես, 11. Սերխի Մորենո, 17. Մարկ Վալես, 18. Խոսեպ Մանուել Ալայա, 19. Խորդի Էսկուրա:

Պահեստայիններ. 13. Ֆերան Պոլ, 2. Խորդի Ռուբիո, 4. Օսկար Սոնեյե, 10. Մանել Խիմենես, 14. Դանիել Մեյիաս, 16. Իվան Լորենցո, 20. Խավիեր Անդորրա:
Գլխավոր մարզիչ` Կոլդո Ալվարես

90+2' Մխիթարյանը սուր անկյան տակ շեղ հարվածեց:

90' Մրցավարն երեք րոպե ավելացրեց:

90' Գոհարյանը լավ դիրքում ստացավ և հապաղեց:

85' Մխիթարյանը մի փոքր շեղ հարվածեց:

82' Մարկոսին փոխարինեց Արթուր Յուսպաշյանը:

79' Յուրա Մովսիսյանի փոխարինվելուց հետո Հայաստանն առջևի գծում կորցրել է սրությունը:

78' Ֆուտբոլասերները վանկարկում են` "Հինգերորդը, հինգերորդը":

74' Փոխարինման դուրս եկած Խավիեր Անդորրան դեղին ստացավ Հենրիխ Մխիթարյանին հրելու համար:

69' Հաշիվը ստիպում է Հայաստանին շատ ավելի հանգիստ գործել:

66' Հանդիպման առաջին գոլի հեղինակ Գևորգ Ղազարյանին փոխարինեց Էդգար Մալաքյանը:

62' Նույնիսկ 4 գնդակի տարբերությամբ պարտվելիս Անդորրան մեծ ուժերով պաշտպանվում է:

61' Հյուրերի ավագ Լիման դեղին ստացավ մրցավարի հետ վիճելու համար:

58' Ֆեռնանդո Սիլվան դեղին ստացավ Գոհարյանի նկատմամբ կոպիտ խաղալու համար:

54' Հովհաննես Գոհարյանը փոխարինեց Յուրա Մովսիսյանին: Վերջինիս ջերմ ծափահարություններով ճանապարհեցին ֆուտբոլասերները:

52' ԳՈՈՈՈՈՈՈՈՈՈՈՈՈՈՈՈՈՈՈՈՈՈՈՈՈՈՈՈՈՈԼ: Մարկոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոս: 4:0: Պատմական գոլ խփեց Մարկոսը հեռու տարածությունից: Առաջին անգամ Հայաստանի հավաքականը մեկ խաղում 3-ից ավել գոլ է խփում: Սակայն ցուցանիշը գերազանցելու հնարավորություն դեռ կա:

50' Մովսիսյանը ձախ եզրից ճեղքեց մրցակից տուգանայինը և փոխանցում կատարեց, սակայն խաղընկերներից ոչ ոք տեղում չէր:

49' Մարկոսի հարվածից հետո անդրադարձ եղավ և գնդակը դիպչեց դարպասաձողին, ապա Էդգար Մանուչարյանը մի փոքր շեղ հարվածեց:

46' Մեկնարկեց երկրորդ խաղակեսը:

Ընդմիջում: Հայաստանի հավաքականն արդեն առաջին կեսում վճռեց խաղի ելքը: Սպասենք 2-րդ խաղակեսին, որում մի շարք տպավորիչ իրադարձություններ կարող են արձանագրվել:

45+1' Մրցավարը 3 րոպե է ավելացրել հիմնական ժամանակին:

45' Այս անգամ հարվածեց Մովսիսյանը, սակայն բարձր էր:

44' Մարկոսը ևս մեկ տուգանայինի իրավունք վաստակենք: Տեսնենք ով կհարվածի:

40' Հյուրերը չեն հասցնում Հայաստանի հավաքականի արագաշարժ խաղացողների հետևից և հաճախ են խախտում կանոնները:

39' Մովսիսյանի ձախ եզրից կատարած փոխանցումից հետո անդորրացիները կրկին մոտ էին սեփական դարպասը գրավելուն:

36' Մխիթարյանը գլխով գրավեց դարպասը, սակայն եզրայինն արդեն արձանագրել էր խաղից դուրս վիճակ:

33' Հայաստանի ազգային թիմը երբեք մեկ խաղում 3-ից ավել գոլ չի խփել և այսօր կարող է պատմական իրադարձություն գրանցվել:

32' ԳՈՈՈՈՈՈՈՈՈՈՈՈՈՈՈՈՈՈՈՈՈՈՈՈՈՈՈՈՈՈՈՈՈՈՈՈՈՈՈՈՈՈՈՈՈԼ: Յուրա Մովսիսյաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաան: 3:0: Սարգիս Հովսեփյանն աջ եզրով հրաշալի անցում կատարեց և եզրային գծի վրայից փոխանցում կատարեց, իսկ Յուրա Մովսիսյանը մեկ հպումով 3-րդ գնդակը ուղարկեց հյուրերի դարպասը:

31' Հայաստանը տուգանայինի իրավունք էր ստացել. գնդակին մոտացավ Մանուչարյանը, ով որոշեց փոխանցում կատարել, սակայն տուգանային հրապարակում հայ ֆուտբոլիստները խախտեցին կանոնները:

29' Մարկոոոոոոոս: Մովսիսյանի հիանալի փոխանցումից հետո Պիզելին մեն-մենակ դուրս եկավ դարպասապահի դեմ և հարվածեց, սակայն հյուրերի առաջին համարին հաջողվեց գնդակը դուրս բերել անկյունային, որի խաղարկումը մերոնց ոչինչ չտվեց:

25' Հայաստանի հավաքականը շարունակում է տիրել նախաձեռնությանը և չի թուլացնում ճնշումը:

22' Մանուչարյանը տուգանայինից հարվածեց "պատի" վրա, իսկ նրա 2-րդ հարվածն արդեն թույլ էր:

20' Մարզադաշտում իսկական տոն է, որն արտահայտվում է գեղեցիկ "ալիքով":

19' Յուրա Մովսիսյանը մեն-մենակ դուրս եկավ և հարվածեց, սակայն պաշտպանը փակեց գնդակի ճանապարհը:

16' ԳՈՈՈՈՈՈՈՈՈՈՈՈՈՈՈՈՈՈՈՈՈՈՈՈՈՈՈՈՈՈՈՈՈԼ: Հենրիխ Մխիթարյաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաան: 2:0: Յուրա Մովսիսյանը ներխուժեց տուգանային և հարվածեց, սակայն դարպասապահն ետ մղեց գնդակը, իսկ Մխիթարյանն ավելի հեռու տարածությունից ևս մեկ հարված կատարեց, որից հետո գնդակը հայտնվեց դարպասը:

14' Անդորրան տուգանայինի իրավունք էր ստացել: Հետևեց ոչ վտանգավոր հարված դարպասին և Բերեզովսկին հանգիստ վերցրեց գնդակը: Իսկ Տրիբունաներում ազատ նստատեղերը շարունակում են պակասել:


13' Կրկին վտանգավոր էր հյուրերի դարպասի մոտ. Մովսիսյանի փոխանցումից հետո Մարկոսը մոտ տարածությունից գլխով թույլ հարված կատարեց, որից հետո դարպասապահը որսաց գնդակը:

11' Մխիթարյանը փորձեց հարվածային դիրք դուրս բերել Մովսիսյանին, սակայն դարպասապահն ավելի շուտ հասավ գնդակին:

8' Յուրա Մովսիսյանի սուր փոխանցումից հետո անդորրացի պաշտպանը կարող էր սեփական դարպասը գրավել, սակայն գնդակը դուրս եկավ անկյունային:

4' ԳՈՈՈՈՈՈՈՈՈՈՈՈՈՈՈՈՈՈՈՈՈՈՈՈՈՈՈՈՈՈՈՈՈՈՈԼ: Գևորգ Ղազարյաաաաաաաաաաաան: 1:0: Հրաշալի մեկնարկ: Ղազարյանը ձախ եզրում ստացավ գնդակը և տեղափոխվեց ավելի կենտրոն, որտեղից էլ գրավեց հյուրերի դարպասի հեռավոր անկյունը:

3' Մեկնարկը խոստումնալից էր: Նկատենք նաև, որ Անդորրան 11 հոգով չի պաշտպանվում և ազատ գոտիներ կան:

2' Մովսիսյաաաաաաաան: Հորիզոնական դարպասաձողը փրկեց հյուրերին Յուրայի գլխով հարվածից հետո:

1' Հանդիպումը մեկնարկեց: Ազատ նստատեղեր կան, բայց մարզադաշտի մերձակայքում մի քանի հազար ֆուտբոլասեր է հավաքվել, և չի բացառվում, որ դեռ ևս 3-4 հազար ֆուտբոլասեր մուտք կգործի մարզադաշտ:

19:59 Ամեն ինչ պատրաստ է հանդիպման մեկնարկին:

ՈՒՇԱԴՐՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ: Հնչում է Հայաստանի օրհներգը:

Մեր հայրենիք, ազատ անկախ...
Որ ապրել է դարեդար
Յուր որդիքը արդ կանչում են
Ազատ անկախ Հայաստան:

Ահա' եղբայր, քեզ մի դրոշ,
Որ իմ ձեռքով գործեցի.
Գիշերները ես քուն չեղա
Արտասուքով լվացի:

Նայիր նրան' երեք գույնով
Նվիրական մեր նշան,
Թող փողփողի թշնամու դեմ,
Թող միշտ պանծա Հայաստան:

Ամենայն տեղ մահը մի է,
Մարդ մի անգամ պիտ մեռնի,
Բայց, երանի' որ յուր ազգի
Ազատության կզոհվի

19:56 Հավաքականները դուրս են գալիս խաղադաշտ: Տրիբունաներում մեծ թվով եռագույններն են ծածանվում:

19:48 Թիմերը հեռացան խաղադաշտից` ավարտելով նախավարժանքը: Սպասենք ևս 10 րոպե:

19:27 Երկու հավաքականներն էլ դուրս են եկել նախավարժանքի: Տրիբունաներում ֆուտբոլասերների թիվն ավելացնում է, սակայն տպավորությունն այնպիսին է, որ այսօր ևս լեփ-լեցուն մարզադաշտ չենք տեսնի:

19:14 Բարև Ձեզ, հարգելի ֆուտբոլասերներ: 45 րոպեից կսկսվի Հայաստան-Անդորրա ընտրական հանդիպումը: Տրիբունաներում առայժմ աշխույժություն չի նկատվում: Հուսանք, որ մինչ հանդիպումը ազատ նստատեղերի թիվը զգալիորեն կպակասի:

http://armsport.am/am/news/2/29/12990/

----------

*e}|{uka* (12.10.2010), Ambrosine (13.10.2010), E-la Via (12.10.2010), Nare-M (12.10.2010), Նաիրուհի (12.10.2010)

----------


## Մանուլ

Եվս մեկ նախանձ մեր ականատեսներին  :Jpit: : Վերջ, մյուս խաղին գնալու եմ  :Goblin: :

----------

*e}|{uka* (12.10.2010), Ambrosine (12.10.2010), E-la Via (12.10.2010), Legolas (13.10.2010), Sagittarius (12.10.2010), Yellow Raven (12.10.2010), Ձայնալար (12.10.2010), Նաիրուհի (12.10.2010)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Եվս մեկ նախանձ մեր ականատեսներին : Վերջ, մյուս խաղին գնալու եմ :


Ինչի միայն դու՞  :Cool:

----------

Ambrosine (12.10.2010), Sagittarius (12.10.2010), Սամսար (13.10.2010)

----------


## Լուսաբեր

ինչ հավեսով եմ արդեն մեր ֆուտբոլը նայում  :Yahoo:  ապրեն :Love: 
Էլ ոչ մի Ռեալ, ոչ մի Բարսա  :LOL:

----------

Ambrosine (12.10.2010), davidus (13.10.2010), E-la Via (12.10.2010), Legolas (13.10.2010), Sagittarius (12.10.2010), Մանուլ (12.10.2010), Սամսար (13.10.2010)

----------


## E-la Via

Այ քեզ ուրախություն, այ քեզ ոգևորություն… Ապրի  մեր հավաքականը, ապրեն տղերքը, մարզիչը: Վաղուց էինք սպասում: Հիմա էլ անհամբեր սպասում Ռուսաստանի հետ խաղին ու հաղթանակին:
Շնորհավորում եմ մեզ բոլորիս :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------

Ambrosine (12.10.2010), Նաիրուհի (12.10.2010)

----------


## Ձայնալար

:Yahoo:

----------

*e}|{uka* (12.10.2010), davidus (13.10.2010), Legolas (13.10.2010), Երվանդ (12.10.2010), Ինչուիկ (12.10.2010), Հարդ (12.10.2010), Մանուլ (12.10.2010), Նաիրուհի (12.10.2010)

----------


## Հարդ

Ուշադիր նայեք կցորդին ու հասցրեք առագ նայել, շուտով այն այլևս ակտուալ չի լինի... :Smile:  Միայն հրաշքով մենք կմնանք առաջին տեղում:
Այսպիսի բան դեռ չէր եղել:
Իսկ խաղի մասին ավելի մանրամասն հետո կգրեմ:

----------

Ambrosine (12.10.2010)

----------


## Sagittarius

հուսով եմ մերոնք Լեհաստանում կխաղան և ոչ թե ՈՒկրաինայում, Լեհաստանը Գերմանիային ավելի մոտիկ ա :LOL: 

կատակ զգոնությունը պետք չէ կորցնել

----------

Ambrosine (12.10.2010), Legolas (13.10.2010), Սամսար (13.10.2010)

----------


## E-la Via

Էրեխեք մեկա չեմ կարողանում հանգստանամ, ու ոնց երևում է հոռուստատեսությունից սաղ հայ ազգը չի կարողանում հանգստանա:

----------

Ambrosine (12.10.2010)

----------


## Philosopher

Մոռռթինք  :Jpit:

----------

Ambrosine (12.10.2010), Legolas (13.10.2010), Նաիրուհի (12.10.2010), Սերխիո (12.10.2010)

----------


## V!k

ես ի՜նչ են անում մերոնք,ապրեն,հալալ էր :Victory:

----------

Ambrosine (12.10.2010), Նաիրուհի (12.10.2010)

----------


## Երվանդ

Շատ լավ խաղ էր, ճիշտ ա Անդորան թույլ թիմ էր, բայց հիշեցնեմ որ ռուսները օրինակ, իրանց 2:0 հաշվով են հաղթել, շատ հաճելի մթնոլորտ էր մարզադաշտում, համարյա տեղեր չկաին նստելու, ու «ալիք» էինք անում անընդհատ, որը շաատ լավ էր ստացվում, խաղից հետո էլ երգելով ու դրոշները բռնած վազում էին Հրապարակ երեխեքը, մինչև հիմա էլ տոնում են հաղթանակը, Օպերայում ու Հրապարակում :Smile:

----------

Ambrosine (12.10.2010), E-la Via (13.10.2010), Legolas (13.10.2010), Sagittarius (12.10.2010), Yellow Raven (12.10.2010), Հարդ (13.10.2010), Նաիրուհի (12.10.2010), Ռուֆուս (12.10.2010), Սամսար (13.10.2010)

----------


## Adriano

> Շատ լավ խաղ էր, ճիշտ ա Անդորան թույլ թիմ էր, բայց հիշեցնեմ որ ռուսները օրինակ, իրանց 2:0 հաշվով են հաղթել, շատ հաճելի մթնոլորտ էր մարզադաշտում, համարյա տեղեր չկաին նստելու, ու «ալիք» էինք անում անընդհատ, որը շաատ լավ էր ստացվում, խաղից հետո էլ երգելով ու դրոշները բռնած վազում էին Հրապարակ երեխեքը, մինչև հիմա էլ տոնում են հաղթանակը, Օպերայում ու Հրապարակում


 Ապրենք մենք, հազիվ մե գովալու բան եղավ, թե չէ հա դատի ու քննադատի: տենենք մյուսները ինչ են անելու, իսկ մյուսը ում հետ են: :Smile:

----------


## Լեո

> ու «ալիք» էինք անում անընդհատ


 ..Ու էդ «ալիքը» միշտ արևմտյան տրիբունայի վերջում մարում էր  :Sad: 

 :Jpit:

----------

davidus (13.10.2010), Yellow Raven (12.10.2010), Նաիրուհի (12.10.2010)

----------


## Երվանդ

> ..Ու էդ «ալիքը» միշտ արևմտյան տրիբունայի վերջում մարում էր


 Հա :Angry2: , բայց եղավ որ մի 4 շրջան ֆռռաց:

----------

Նաիրուհի (12.10.2010)

----------


## Լեո

> Հա, բայց եղավ որ մի 4 շրջան ֆռռաց:


Հա, դժվարը քնած արևմտյան տրիբունան էր, հենց անցնում էր, ալիքը հզորանում էր  :Jpit:

----------

davidus (13.10.2010), Երվանդ (12.10.2010), Նաիրուհի (12.10.2010)

----------


## Սերխիո

> Միայն հրաշքով մենք կմնանք առաջին տեղում:
> Այսպիսի բան դեռ չէր եղել::


 Իռլանդիան ոչ ոքի  ա խաղում սլովակների հետ , իսկ ռսները՝ մակեդոնացիների ,ու տարին փակում ենք առաջին հորիզոնականում , բայց ամեն դեպքում երրորդ տեղ ապահոված ա...

Հենոն, ինձ հիշեցնում ա Զիդանին , որ ֆրանսիան անելու բան չէր ունենում գնդակը տալիս էին նրան , հիմա էլ Հենոին են տալիս մերոնք...

----------

Ambrosine (12.10.2010)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

> Շատ լավ խաղ էր, ճիշտ ա Անդորան թույլ թիմ էր, բայց հիշեցնեմ որ ռուսները օրինակ, իրանց 2:0 հաշվով են հաղթել, շատ հաճելի մթնոլորտ էր մարզադաշտում, համարյա տեղեր չկաին նստելու, ու «ալիք» էինք անում անընդհատ, որը շաատ լավ էր ստացվում, խաղից հետո էլ երգելով ու դրոշները բռնած վազում էին Հրապարակ երեխեքը, մինչև հիմա էլ տոնում են հաղթանակը, Օպերայում ու Հրապարակում





> ..Ու էդ «ալիքը» միշտ արևմտյան տրիբունայի վերջում մարում էր


Դուք էլ եք եղե՞լ... Ո՜ւխխխխխխխխխխ... Գժանոց էր...
Ու համ էլ գրեթե բոլոր ալիքները մենք էինք սկսում՝ *FAF*-ը  :Hands Up:

----------

E-la Via (13.10.2010), Սամսար (13.10.2010)

----------


## Սերխիո

Հա, մոռացա գրեմ , մեր հարձակումը լավն ա, եվրոպական միջակ թիմերին հավասար ա, բայց որ Խոակինն էլ գա ,իսկ Գոհարյանին հանեն , ավելի կհզորանան ու բազմազան  կլինեն...

ասենք սենց՝


-------------- Մկրտչյան--Եդիգարյան
-------------------------ՀԵՆՈ
--------Մանուչարյան----Խոակին--Յուրա

----------

E-la Via (13.10.2010), Yellow Raven (12.10.2010), zanazan (13.10.2010), Լեո (12.10.2010), Նաիրուհի (12.10.2010)

----------


## Sagittarius

Վրացիքի հետ գոնկա ենք կպել, իրանք էլ Լատվիային են հաղթում,  :LOL: 

լավ ա, երկու կովկազցիներ իրար պրինցիպի քցեն ու երկուսս էլ գնանք Եվրո  :Hands Up:

----------

Ambrosine (12.10.2010), Նաիրուհի (12.10.2010)

----------


## tikopx

հեսա երթը,որը տեղի ունեցավ խաղից հետո քցում եմ youtube , սաղ ժամանակ իրանց հետ եմ եղել, սաղ նկարել, ինչքան հեռախոսս կարացավ նկարեր

----------

Ambrosine (12.10.2010), E-la Via (13.10.2010), Nare-M (12.10.2010), Sagittarius (12.10.2010), Նաիրուհի (12.10.2010), Սամսար (13.10.2010)

----------


## Yellow Raven

Տրիբունենարը համարյա լեփ-լեցուն էին, չնայած արևմտյանի մի հատվածը չենք հաշվում :Jpit: 
Ռուսական օն-լայն հեռարձակումներում էլ էին գրել մեր ալիքների մասին...
 Իսկ ամենակարևորը` ապրեն մերոնք, հիանալի հանդիպում էր, Անդորրան ոչ մի շանս չունեցավ, իսկ Հայաստանի հավաքականը միակը դարձավ աշնանային խաղերում, որ խոշոր հաշվով հաղթեց Անդորրային :Smile: 

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  23:56 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  23:52 ----------




> Վրացիքի հետ գոնկա ենք կպել, իրանք էլ Լատվիային են հաղթում, 
> 
> լավ ա, երկու կովկազցիներ իրար պրինցիպի քցեն ու երկուսս էլ գնանք Եվրո


Լատվիան վերջին րոպեներին հավասարեցրեց հաշիվը :Sad: 
Եթե Վրաստանը հաղթեր, զարմանալի բան էր ստացվում` Հայաստանը, Վրաստանն ու Արդբեջանը միաժամանակ հաղթանակներ կտոնեին, բայց վրացիք համը հանեցին :Jpit:

----------

E-la Via (13.10.2010), Legolas (13.10.2010), Sagittarius (12.10.2010), Երվանդ (12.10.2010), Նաիրուհի (12.10.2010)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

> * Իսկ ամենակարևորը` ապրեն մերոնք, հիանալի հանդիպում էր, Անդորրան ոչ մի շանս չունեցավ*, իսկ Հայաստանի հավաքականը միակը դարձավ աշնանային խաղերում, որ խոշոր հաշվով հաղթեց Անդորրային


Ո՞վ ասաց. Անդորրան երկու հիանալի վտանգավոր պահ ստեղծեց սեփական դարպասի մոտ, որոնք քիչ էր մնում ինքնագոլով ավարտվեին...  :LOL:

----------

Ambrosine (12.10.2010), davidus (13.10.2010), E-la Via (13.10.2010), Sagittarius (12.10.2010), Yellow Raven (12.10.2010), Երվանդ (12.10.2010), Հարդ (13.10.2010), Մանուլ (13.10.2010)

----------


## Լեո

Մեր մեջ ասած՝ էդ Անդորրան ինչ պայթած թիմ էր  :Secret:  

Դժվար կլիներ դրանց չհաղթել  :Jpit:

----------

Yellow Raven (12.10.2010), Հարդ (13.10.2010)

----------


## Երվանդ

> Դուք էլ եք եղե՞լ... Ո՜ւխխխխխխխխխխ... Գժանոց էր...
> Ու համ էլ գրեթե *բոլոր ալիքները մենք էինք սկսում*՝ *FAF*-ը


 Այ էս մասի հետ համաձայն չեմ :Jpit: , Հարավային տրիբունայի աջ հատվածից էր սկսում, գոռում էին մեկ,երկու,երեք,չորս ու սկսում :Ok: , բայց ամենալավը անում էին Արևելյան տրիբունայում դե նդեղ ՖԱՖն ա իշխում :Ok:

----------


## Sagittarius

> Այ էս մասի հետ համաձայն չեմ, Հարավային տրիբունայի աջ հատվածից էր սկսում, գոռում էին մեկ,երկու,երեք,չորս ու սկսում, բայց ամենալավը անում էին Արևելյան տրիբունայում դե նդեղ ՖԱՖն ա իշխում


դե էտ երևի ՖԱՖի ագենտներն էին Հարավային տրիբունա ուղղարկված :Smile:

----------

Երվանդ (12.10.2010)

----------


## tikopx

Սլովակիա-Իռլանդիա  1:1  Ուռաաաաաա
1-ին կես LIVE 

Ռուսաստան - Մակեդոնիա 1 - 0
1-ին կես

----------


## ministr

Աչքներս լուս  :Smile: 
Հիմա մնումա վայիս չլնեն տղեքի խաղին ու թողնեն, որ ռուսներին էլ կրենք: Ադրբեջանցիք էնքան ... ունեն որ թուրքերին հաղթեցին ու խաղ չնվիրեցին: Էս հաղթարշավը չի կարելի հիմար քաղաքականությամբ ընդհատել! Հաղթելու ենք...!!!

----------

Ambrosine (13.10.2010), davidus (13.10.2010), E-la Via (13.10.2010), Legolas (13.10.2010), Sagittarius (13.10.2010), Երվանդ (13.10.2010), Հարդ (13.10.2010), Նաիրուհի (13.10.2010), Սամսար (13.10.2010)

----------


## Ungrateful

Շտապ գործեր առաջանալու պատճառով խաղը չեմ նայել :
Նոր մտա տուն ու ինչքան վիդեո գտա յութուբում նայեցի  :Jpit: , Արա էդ ի՞նչ են արել տղերքը, այլանդակել են էդ հարիֆներին  :LOL: : Գոլերը մեկը մյուսից մահ են  :Love: ... Աչքի տակով ռուսական կայքերի քոմմենթներն էի նայում՝ դրանք արդեն վախեցած են, խուճափ-մուճափ ա մոտները :LOL: :
Ե՞րբ էինք տեսել, որ ռուսները ֆուտբոլում մեզնից սկսեն վախենալ, ե՞րբ էինք մեզ առաջին հորիզոնականում տեսել: Կայֆ ա :

Հալալ ա՝ թե խաղացողներին, թե ստադիոն գնացող երկրպագուներին  :Hands Up: :

----------

Ambrosine (13.10.2010), davidus (13.10.2010), E-la Via (13.10.2010), Legolas (13.10.2010), Sunun (13.10.2010), Երվանդ (13.10.2010), Հարդ (13.10.2010), Ձայնալար (13.10.2010), Նաիրուհի (13.10.2010)

----------


## tikopx

սա հատատ չես նայել`  



Հայաստան Անդորրա խաղից հետո կազմակերպված երթ, շնորհակալություն ՖԱՖ - ի անդամներին այս ամնեը կազմակերպելու համար:Մեզ միանում եին նաև անցորդներ:Ամնբողջ Երևանով քայլում եինք ու ուրախանում, իսկ շոֆերները սիգնալով օգնում եին մեզ:Ամբողջ ազգը դուրս եկեր փողոց, լուսամուտներից Հայաստանի դրոշնեին թափահարում:Շնորհակալություն ոստիկաններին մեզ հասկանալու համար, վերջում կանգնեցրին, պրոսպեկտի շուկայի մոտ, թե ուր եք գնում ,ովա կազմակերպիչը, մենք ել ասեցինք Եվրոպական երկրներում հաղթանակից հետո տուրու դմփոցա լինում, բայց մենք խաղաղ ենք անում այս ամենը, ուղղակի երգում ենք ՀԱՅԱՍՏԱՆԻ հիմնը ու գոռում հայեր, իրանքել հասկացան մեզ,պայմանավորվեցինք, որ վերջնական գնում են հրապարակ շուրջպար անենք ու ցրվենք, իրանք մեզ ուղեկցեցին ,ազատելով ճանապարհները :

----------

Ambrosine (13.10.2010), E-la Via (13.10.2010), Nare-M (13.10.2010), zanazan (13.10.2010), Հարդ (13.10.2010), Նաիրուհի (13.10.2010), Սամսար (13.10.2010)

----------


## tikopx

ուռաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաա           Սլովակիա  1:1   (1:1)  Իռլանդիա     :Hands Up:   Շնորհավորում եմ բոլորիս, հելանք 2-րդ տեղ, ռուսները կրել են :Sad: ((

----------


## Նաիրուհի

> սա հատատ չես նայել`  
> 
> 
> 
> Հայաստան Անդորրա խաղից հետո կազմակերպված երթ, շնորհակալություն ՖԱՖ - ի անդամներին այս ամնեը կազմակերպելու համար:Մեզ միանում եին նաև անցորդներ:Ամնբողջ Երևանով քայլում եինք ու ուրախանում, իսկ շոֆերները սիգնալով օգնում եին մեզ:Ամբողջ ազգը դուրս եկեր փողոց, լուսամուտներից Հայաստանի դրոշնեին թափահարում:Շնորհակալություն ոստիկաններին մեզ հասկանալու համար, վերջում կանգնեցրին, պրոսպեկտի շուկայի մոտ, թե ուր եք գնում ,ովա կազմակերպիչը, մենք ել ասեցինք Եվրոպական երկրներում հաղթանակից հետո տուրու դմփոցա լինում, բայց մենք խաղաղ ենք անում այս ամենը, ուղղակի երգում ենք ՀԱՅԱՍՏԱՆԻ հիմնը ու գոռում հայեր, իրանքել հասկացան մեզ,պայմանավորվեցինք, որ վերջնական գնում են հրապարակ շուրջպար անենք ու ցրվենք, իրանք մեզ ուղեկցեցին ,ազատելով ճանապարհները :


Փաստորեն Հրապարակում հեռախոսով նկարողներից մեկը դու էիր...

----------

tikopx (13.10.2010)

----------


## tikopx

հա կապույտ սպառտիվկօվ, գրած  էր RUSSIA տաք եր, դրա համար եի հագել

----------

matlev (13.10.2010)

----------


## Ungrateful

Ընտիր ցուցանիշ ա 2-րդ տեղը... Գոհ պիտի լինենք, մի բան էլ ավել  :Yahoo: :

----------

davidus (13.10.2010), E-la Via (13.10.2010), Հարդ (13.10.2010)

----------


## Սերխիո

բայց եվրոսպորտով երրորդն ենք, քանի որ  իռլադիայի հետ  անձնական հանդիպման բացասական ցուցանիշ ունենք...
ամեն դեքում , մենք գիտենք, որ երկրորդի ենք առժանի :Wink:

----------


## tikopx

նբայեք ինչ ստատիստիկա յա մերը 5-րդ ` http://ru.uefa.com/uefaeuro2012/stat...get/index.html

օրինական հաշվարկով 3-րդ ենք`  http://ru.uefa.com/uefaeuro2012/stan...958/index.html

----------

E-la Via (13.10.2010), Legolas (13.10.2010), Nare-M (13.10.2010), Հարդ (13.10.2010)

----------


## Սամսար

> Ես 4 հատ Ռուսաստանի դարպասն եմ ուզում


Դա անիրական ուզել չի, հաշվի առնելով, որ էդ հավաքականն ունի երկրորդ խաղակեսի կեսից խաղի վրա «թքելու» սովորություն։ Կարևորը, որ մեր ֆեդերացիան շատ ընկերական խաղեր կազմակերպի մեր հավաքականի համար ձմռանը, հատկապես, փետրվար-մարտին։ Հառա՜ջ, Հայաստա՜ն։ (Գոռացի Գիլոյանաբար)։
Աստված տա, մարտին կարողանամ ակումբաբնակների հետ գնամ ստադիոն։

----------

Ambrosine (13.10.2010), davidus (13.10.2010), E-la Via (13.10.2010), tikopx (13.10.2010), Հարդ (13.10.2010), Ձայնալար (13.10.2010), Նաիրուհի (13.10.2010)

----------


## Sunun

Մնաց ամենա կարևորը ինձ թվում ա! Ոչ մի դեպքում չծախել խաղը ՌՈՒՍՆԵՐԻՆ!!!!!!

----------

Ambrosine (13.10.2010), tikopx (13.10.2010), Հարդ (13.10.2010), Ձայնալար (13.10.2010), Նաիրուհի (13.10.2010), Տրիբուն (13.10.2010)

----------


## E-la Via

> Մնաց ամենա կարևորը ինձ թվում ա! Ոչ մի դեպքում չծախել խաղը ՌՈՒՍՆԵՐԻՆ!!!!!!


Կառավարության անդամների ոգևորությունը և ուրախությունը տեսնելով՝ խիստ կասկածում եմ, որ խաղը կծախեն:

----------

Երվանդ (13.10.2010)

----------


## ministr

> Կառավարության անդամների ոգևորությունը և ուրախությունը տեսնելով՝ խիստ կասկածում եմ, որ խաղը կծախեն:


Թուրքիայի հետ խաղում ավելի ոգևորված էին.. էդ կապ չունի:

----------

davidus (13.10.2010), Sagittarius (13.10.2010), Մանուլ (13.10.2010)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Մնաց ամենա կարևորը ինձ թվում ա! Ոչ մի դեպքում չծախել խաղը ՌՈՒՍՆԵՐԻՆ!!!!!!


Էս մի շաբաթ ա դրա մասին եմ մտածում, որ մեր գիշատիչները չոքեչոք չգնան ռուսի դուռը գարնանը: Եթե վերջին երեք խաղի պես խաղան, Ռուսաստանին համ տանը համ դրսում կչոքացնենք: 

Ու վաբշե .. ՀԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱՅԵԵԵԵԵԵԵԵԵԵԵԵԵՐ ... 

Ցավում եմ որ վերջին երկու խաղին մարզադաշտում չեմ եղել: Իռլանդիայի հետ խաղին գնացի, էն էլ աբիդնի կրվեցինք: 

Բայց ամեն ինչ առջևում է. 

Հայաստան չեմպիոն !!!!!!! 

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  15:07 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  15:03 ----------




> նբայեք ինչ ստատիստիկա յա մերը 5-րդ ` http://ru.uefa.com/uefaeuro2012/stat...get/index.html
> 
> օրինական հաշվարկով 3-րդ ենք`  http://ru.uefa.com/uefaeuro2012/stan...958/index.html


Համ էլ կոռեկտ ենք խաղում ... ԴԵՂԻՆ ՔԱՐՏԵՐԸ

----------

Sagittarius (13.10.2010), tikopx (13.10.2010), Ungrateful (13.10.2010), Հարդ (13.10.2010), Մանուլ (13.10.2010), Նաիրուհի (13.10.2010)

----------


## tikopx

շատերտ սխալ եք մտաժում, պիտի մեր բոլոր հարցակվողներին հաներ , կիսապաշտպաներին էլ, բայց 3 հատ զամեն ունեինք ընդհամենը, սա այն խաղը չէր, որ սաղով խաղային, կարևորը կրելներ, որ աչոկ չկոռցնեինք, հնարավոր էր իրանք վնասվածք ստանային,որը մեզ պետք չի մյուս խաղի համար, ի դեպ ռուսներին չեն ծախի, հիմա այն վաղտերը չի, դարը փոխվելա, համ էլ ՖԻՖԱՆ իմացալ սաղին կզրկի խաղալ մինչև երկրի վերանալը :LOL: 

խաղի ավարտից հետո `

----------


## Sagittarius

Նախ ՖԻՖԱ չէ, էս պարագայում ՈՒԵՖԱյա՝ Պլատինիի գլխավորությամբ, որոնց ընդհանրապես չեմ վստահում, բացարձակ չեմ վստահում նաև Նեմեցին և Սերժին, ով-ով բայց Ռուսաստանը* ցանկության դեպքում* իրանց վրա ներազդելու միջացներ ունի, 
*Բայց* վստահում եմ մեր տղաներին ու հավատում եմ, որ իրանք ջարդելու են ռուսներին, վերջիվերջո գոլ խփողը ու բաց թողողը իրանք են :Smile: 

Հայաստան Առաջ, հայ ազգը ձեր թիկունքին ա :Goblin:

----------

Ambrosine (13.10.2010), Մանուլ (13.10.2010)

----------


## tikopx

> Նախ ՖԻՖԱ չէ, էս պարագայում ՈՒԵՖԱյա՝ Պլատինիի գլխավորությամբ, որոնց ընդհանրապես չեմ վստահում, բացարձակ չեմ վստահում նաև Նեմեցին և Սերժին, ով-ով բայց Ռուսաստանը* ցանկության դեպքում* իրանց վրա ներազդելու միջացներ ունի, 
> *Բայց* վստահում եմ մեր տղաներին ու հավատում եմ, որ իրանք ջարդելու են ռուսներին, վերջիվերջո գոլ խփողը ու բաց թողողը իրանք են
> 
> Հայաստան Առաջ, հայ ազգը ձեր թիկունքին ա



հաստատ եթե Անդորրա պես լցվի ստադոինը, ու տենց ալիքներ անեն, ասենք տեցն ալիք չէր եղել այս մարզադաշտում սարքելուց հետո, հաստատ մերոնք չեն ծախի խաղը, համոզված եմ, բայց եթե մարդ չգա, հաստատ կտան խաղը իրանց, ու ես ել համամիտ կլինեմ, եթե իրանց թիկունքին մարդ չլինի,իրանք ել թքաց կունենան խաղի վրա

----------


## Մանուլ

> հաստատ եթե Անդորրա պես լցվի ստադոինը, ու տենց ալիքներ անեն, ասենք տեցն ալիք չէր եղել այս մարզադաշտում սարքելուց հետո, հաստատ մերոնք չեն ծախի խաղը, համոզված եմ, բայց եթե մարդ չգա, հաստատ կտան խաղը իրանց, ու ես ել համամիտ կլինեմ, եթե իրանց թիկունքին մարդ չլինի,իրանք ել թքաց կունենան խաղի վրա


 Ախր եթե որոշեն ծախել խաղը, էլ նշանակություն չի ունենա` ստադիոնը լի՞քն ա, թե՞ դատարկ: Հո տեղում չե՞ն որոշելու: Բայց ես հավատում եմ մեր ֆուտբոլիստներին  :Love:   :Smile: :

----------

Ambrosine (13.10.2010), E-la Via (13.10.2010), Sagittarius (14.10.2010), tikopx (13.10.2010), Ungrateful (13.10.2010), Երվանդ (13.10.2010), Լեո (13.10.2010), Տրիբուն (14.10.2010)

----------


## tikopx

> Ախր եթե որոշեն ծախել խաղը, էլ նշանակություն չի ունենա` ստադիոնը լի՞քն ա, թե՞ դատարկ: Հո տեղում չե՞ն որոշելու: Բայց ես հավատում եմ մեր ֆուտբոլիստներին  :


 ես էլ եմ հավատում

----------

E-la Via (13.10.2010)

----------


## Ջուզեպե Բալզամո

Չորրորդ տուրի արդյունքներն են.

Իտալիա - Սերբիա    խաղն ընդհատված է սերբ ֆուտբոլասերների անկարգությունների պատճառով: Հավանական է, որ սերբերին պարտություն կգրանցվի:
Ֆարոյան Կղզիներ 1 - 1 Հս. Իռլանդիա
Ադրբեջան 1 - 0	Թուրքիա
Հայաստան 4 - 0 Անդորրա
Ֆինլանդիա 1 - 2 Հունգարիա
Լատվիա 1 - 1 Վրաստան
Ղազախստան 0 - 3 Գերմանիա
Բելառուսիա 2 - 0 Ալբանիա
Լիխտենշտեյն 0 - 2 Չեխիա
Դանիա 2 - 0 Կիպրոս
Շվեյցարիա 4 - 1 Ուելս
Սլովակիա 1 - 1 Իռլանդիա
Մակեդոնիա 0 - 1 Ռուսաստան
Էստոնիա 0 - 1	Սլովենիա
Սան Մարինո 0 - 2 Մոլդովա
Հոլանդիա 4 - 1	Շվեդիա
Հունաստան 2 - 1 Իսրաել
Բելգիա 4 - 4 Ավստրիա
Շոտլանդիա 2 - 3 Իսպանիա
Ֆրանսիա 2 - 0	Լուքսեմբուրգ
Անգլիա 0 - 0 Մոնտենեգրո
Իսլանդիա 1 - 3	Պորտուգալիա

Մեր խմբի աղյուսակն այժմ ունի այս տեսքը: Իռլանդացիք, մեր դաշտում տարած "պատահական" հաղթանակի շնորհիվ, մեզանից մի տող վերևում են.   :Smile: 

------------------          խ     հ       ո      պ      գ     +/-    մ
1	Ռուսաստան	4	3	0	1	6-3	  3	9
2	Իռլանդիա 	4	2	1	1	7-5	  2	7
3	Հայաստան	4	2	1	1	9-4	  5	7
4	Սլովակիա	4	2	1	1	4-4	  0	7
5	Մակեդոնիա	4	1	1	2	4-4	  0	4
6	Անդորրա  	4	0	0	4	1-11	 -10	0

----------

Ambrosine (13.10.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> նբայեք ինչ ստատիստիկա յա մերը 5-րդ ` http://ru.uefa.com/uefaeuro2012/stat...get/index.html
> 
> օրինական հաշվարկով 3-րդ ենք`  http://ru.uefa.com/uefaeuro2012/stan...958/index.html


Իսկ իրականում երկրորդ տեղն ենք :Wink:

----------


## Երվանդ

> Ախր եթե որոշեն ծախել խաղը, էլ նշանակություն չի ունենա` ստադիոնը լի՞քն ա, թե՞ դատարկ: Հո տեղում չե՞ն որոշելու: Բայց ես հավատում եմ մեր ֆուտբոլիստներին  :


 Եթե որոշեն ծախել, ֆուտբոլիստները չեն էլ իմանա :Smile: , մարզիչը մենակ իմանա լրիվ հերիք ա, ասենք 3 հարձակվող կմտցնի խաղադաշտ ու լիքը ազատ գոտիներ կառաջանան կիսապաշտպանությունում ու պաշտպանությունում, բայց ես համոզված եմ ոչ խաղը չեն ծախի, քանի որ մենք երկրորդ տեղում ենք, ու ռեալ հնարավորություններ ունենք առաջ գնալու:

----------

Ambrosine (13.10.2010), E-la Via (13.10.2010), Ungrateful (13.10.2010), Մանուլ (14.10.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> Եթե որոշեն ծախել, ֆուտբոլիստները չեն էլ իմանա, մարզիչը մենակ իմանա լրիվ հերիք ա, ասենք 3 հարձակվող կմտցնի խաղադաշտ ու լիքը ազատ գոտիներ կառաջանան կիսապաշտպանությունում ու պաշտպանությունում, բայց ես համոզված եմ ոչ խաղը չեն ծախի, քանի որ մենք երկրորդ տեղում ենք, ու ռեալ հնարավորություններ ունենք առաջ գնալու:


Եթե ռուսներին պետք եղավ հայերից միանշանակ խաղը կառնեն, դրա համար լավ կլինի, որ ռուսները չպարտվեն ու կարողա պետք եղած ժամանակ մեզ միավոր տան:

----------


## Երվանդ

> Եթե ռուսներին պետք եղավ հայերից միանշանակ խաղը կառնեն, դրա համար լավ կլինի, որ ռուսները չպարտվեն ու կարողա պետք եղած ժամանակ մեզ միավոր տան:


 Ո՞նց, մեխանիզմները բացատրի էլի, եթե տենց միանշանակ ա:

----------


## Gayl

> Ո՞նց, մեխանիզմները բացատրի էլի, եթե տենց միանշանակ ա:


Ռուսները աշխարհի խաղերին չմասնակցեցին և ամեն ինչ կանեն, որ պատմությունը չկրկնվի, եթե հիշում ես սլովակները ամենավերջին խաղում ռուսներին հաղթեցին ու եթե չեմ սխալվում ռուսներին նիչյան բավական էր և այս անգամ եթե վատ վիճակում հայտնվեն բոլոր լծակները կոգտագործեն, որ վատ վիճակում չհայտնվեն, չէ՞ որ ֆուտբոլը ղումար է:

----------


## Երվանդ

> Ռուսները աշխարհի խաղերին չմասնակցեցին և ամեն ինչ կանեն, որ պատմությունը չկրկնվի, եթե հիշում ես սլովակները ամենավերջին խաղում ռուսներին հաղթեցին ու եթե չեմ սխալվում ռուսներին նիչյան բավական էր և այս անգամ եթե վատ վիճակում հայտնվեն բոլոր լծակները կոգտագործեն, որ վատ վիճակում չհայտնվեն, չէ՞ որ ֆուտբոլը ղումար է:


 Ես դրդապատճառները չեմ հարցնում, այլ խաղը առնելու մեխանիզմները, Աշխարհի կամ Եվրոպայի/լավ չեմ հիշում/ առաջնության ընտրական փուլի վերջին տուրում, ռուսները խաղում էին ուկրաինացիների հետ, ու իրանց հաղթանակ էր պետք , խաղը ավարտվեց ոչ ոքի ու ռուսները դուրս մնացին, ըստ քո տրամաբանության կարային խաղը առնեին, բա ինչի՞ չառան:

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  23:36 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  23:34 ----------




> Ռուսները աշխարհի խաղերին չմասնակցեցին և ամեն ինչ կանեն, որ պատմությունը չկրկնվի, եթե հիշում ես սլովակները ամենավերջին խաղում ռուսներին հաղթեցին ու եթե չեմ սխալվում ռուսներին նիչյան բավական էր և այս անգամ եթե վատ վիճակում հայտնվեն բոլոր լծակները կոգտագործեն, որ վատ վիճակում չհայտնվեն, չէ՞ որ ֆուտբոլը ղումար է:


 Կամ էս տուրի Ադրբեջան - Թուրքիայիա խաղը նայենք, Թուրքիան հսկայական քաղաքական ազդեցություն ունի Ադրբեջանի վրա, ինչի՞ խաղը չառան, թուրքերին էլ վիզ հաղթանակ էր պետք, անցած տուրում գերմանացիներին էին կրվել:

----------

E-la Via (13.10.2010), Հարդ (14.10.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> Ես դրդապատճառները չեմ հարցնում, այլ խաղը առնելու մեխանիզմները, Աշխարհի կամ Եվրոպայի/լավ չեմ հիշում/ առաջնության ընտրական փուլի վերջին տուրում, ռուսները խաղում էին ուկրաինացիների հետ, ու իրանց հաղթանակ էր պետք , խաղը ավարտվեց ոչ ոքի ու ռուսները դուրս մնացին, ըստ քո տրամաբանության կարային խաղը առնեին, բա ինչի՞ չառան:


Եթե կարողանային անպայման կառնեին, չեն կարողացել, որովհետև Ուկրանիայի ֆեդերացիան խաղը չէր ծախի, տակը մնաց սուդիան, իսկ այդպիսի խաղերին սուդիա կաշառելը թան խմել չի ու ամեն մեկի բան չի :Wink:  , իսկ հայերի պարագայում ոչ թե մրցավարի վրա կազդեն այլ ֆեդերացիայի, կարծում եմ երկրորդ անգամ նույն գետը չեն մտնի, դրա համար էլ ասում եմ լավ կլինի մինչև հունիս ռուսները լավ առաջ լինեն:

----------


## Երվանդ

> Եթե կարողանային անպայման կառնեին, չեն կարողացել, որովհետև Ուկրանիայի ֆեդերացիան խաղը չէր ծախի, տակը մնաց սուդիան, իսկ այդպիսի խաղերին սուդիա կաշառելը թան խմել չի ու ամեն մեկի բան չի , իսկ հայերի պարագայում ոչ թե մրցավարի վրա կազդեն այլ ֆեդերացիայի, կարծում եմ երկրորդ անգամ նույն գետը չեն մտնի, դրա համար էլ ասում եմ լավ կլինի մինչև հունիս ռուսները լավ առաջ լինեն:


  Գայլ ջան խաղ առնել ծախելն տենց հեշտ բան չի, դու նենց ես նկարագրում ո՞նց որ մի բաժակ ջուր խմի մարդ, հասկացանք որ ֆեդերացիայի վրա պիտի ազդեն, բայց ո՞նց, ասենք Պուտինը զանգի Սերժին ասի խաղը մեզ տվեք, թե Նեմեցին վախեցնեն ասեն բիզնեսներդ կխլենք բան,  ո՞նց են ազդելու ֆեդերացիայի վրա:

----------

E-la Via (13.10.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> Կամ էս տուրի Ադրբեջան - Թուրքիայիա խաղը նայենք, Թուրքիան հսկայական քաղաքական ազդեցություն ունի Ադրբեջանի վրա, ինչի՞ խաղը չառան, թուրքերին էլ վիզ հաղթանակ էր պետք, անցած տուրում գերմանացիներին էին կրվել:


Քո կարծիքով, եթե դա թուրքերի վերջին խաղ լիներ նրանք կպարտվեի՞ն :Wink: 
Թուրքերը երրորդ տեղում են և Ավստրիայից մեկ միավորով է հետ:

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  23:57 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  23:52 ----------




> Գայլ ջան խաղ առնել ծախելն տենց հեշտ բան չի, դու նենց ես նկարագրում ո՞նց որ մի բաժակ ջուր խմի մարդ, հասկացանք որ ֆեդերացիայի վրա պիտի ազդեն, բայց ո՞նց, ասենք Պուտինը զանգի Սերժին ասի խաղը մեզ տվեք, թե Նեմեցին վախեցնեն ասեն բիզնեսներդ կխլենք բան,  ո՞նց են ազդելու ֆեդերացիայի վրա:


Դա էլ իրանք գիտեն, թե ոնց են անելու:Հայերը էնքան մեծ սրտի տեր են, որ կարողա առանց ասելու ռուսների դրության մեջ մտնեն:Թուրքերի նախագահը հո Սերժին չէր ասել, գալիս եմ Հայաստան ու տղերքին հրաման կտաք որ մերոնց հետ քյալա չտան:

----------


## Երվանդ

> Քո կարծիքով, եթե դա թուրքերի վերջին խաղ լիներ նրանք կպարտվեի՞ն
> Թուրքերը երրորդ տեղում են և Ավստրիայից մեկ միավորով է հետ:


 Հա բայց էտ պարտության պատճառով կարան դուրս մնան, ոչ մեկ չի կարա 100% երաշխիք տա , որ Ավստրիան գոնե մեկ խաղ կկրվի կամ ոչ ոքի կանի, նենց որ , տենց հեշտ հարց լիներ հաստատ ռիսկի չեին գնա ու կառնեին խաղը :Wink: , բացի դա մեր մոտ էլ վերջի փուլը չի կարծեմ, ու մենք էլ էս պահին լավ շանսեր ունենք, իսկ ռուսները սենց թե նենց ֆավորիտն են էտ խաղի ու մեր խմբի, ու հաստատ չեն մտածում որ կրվելու են, որ սաղ պետական ղեկավարներով բանով խառնվեն ու փորձեն ազդեն մեր ֆեդերացիայի վրա,  իսկ խաղ առնելով երկար չես գնա, մեզնից ասենք առան , բա իռլանդացիքից, սլովակներից, մակեդոնացիներից ո՞նց են առնելու:

----------

E-la Via (13.10.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> Հա բայց էտ պարտության պատճառով կարան դուրս մնան, ոչ մեկ չի կարա 100% երաշխիք տա , որ Ավստրիան գոնե մեկ խաղ կկրվի կամ ոչ ոքի կանի, նենց որ , տենց հեշտ հարց լիներ հաստատ ռիսկի չեին գնա ու կառնեին խաղը, բացի դա մեր մոտ էլ վերջի փուլը չի կարծեմ, ու մենք էլ էս պահին լավ շանսեր ունենք, իսկ ռուսները սենց թե նենց ֆավորիտն են էտ խաղի ու մեր խմբի, ու հաստատ չեն մտածում որ կրվելու են, որ սաղ պետական ղեկավարներով բանով խառնվեն ու փորձեն ազդեն մեր ֆեդերացիայի վրա,  իսկ խաղ առնելով երկար չես գնա, մեզնից ասենք առան , բա իռլանդացիքից, սլովակներից, մակեդոնացիներից ո՞նց են առնելու:


Ոնց որ մենք Ղարաբաղցիների հետ խաղանք ու իրանց խաղը առնենք :LOL: 
Ապեր ես չեմ ասում, որ անպայման առնելու են, այլ ասել եմ, եթե վիճակները վատ լինի ապա ռիսկի չեն գնա:
Դե ակումբներ կան խաղեր առնելով դառնում են ՉԼ ի կամ հենց իրենց լիգայի հաղթողը, էլ դրանից երկարը ոնցա՞ լինում :Wink:

----------


## Երվանդ

> Ոնց որ մենք Ղարաբաղցիների հետ խաղանք ու իրանց խաղը առնենք
> Ապեր ես չեմ ասում, որ անպայման առնելու են, այլ ասել եմ, եթե վիճակները վատ լինի ապա ռիսկի չեն գնա:
> Դե ակումբներ կան խաղեր առնելով դառնում են ՉԼ ի կամ հենց իրենց լիգայի հաղթողը, էլ դրանից երկարը ոնցա՞ լինում


 Ակումբն ուրիշ ա , հավաքականը ուրիշ, իսկ վիճակները չի կարա էլ փոխվի, քանի որ մինչև էտ ուրիշ խաղ չկա:

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  00:12 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  00:09 ----------

Հա, չի եղել տենց թիմ որ խաղեր առնելով գնա ու հաղթի ՉԼ-ն, համենայն դեպս տենց ապացուցված փաստ չկա, կարողա դու գաղտնի ինֆորմացիայի ես տիրապետում, չգիտեմ, բայց եթե նույնիսկ լիներ էլ, ակումբները մասնավոր են, պատկանում են կոնկրետ անձանց , որորնք կարան իրար մեջ ինչ որ բաներ որոշեն, իսկ հավաքականները ոչ մեկինը չեն, ֆեդերացիայի նախագահինը չի որ ոնց ուզենա տենց անի, իսկ որ հանկարծ ռիսկի գնա ու հանկարծ շուխուռ հելնի, քիթը կկտրեն:

----------

E-la Via (13.10.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> Ակումբն ուրիշ ա , հավաքականը ուրիշ, իսկ վիճակները չի կարա էլ փոխվի, քանի որ մինչև էտ ուրիշ խաղ չկա:


Հունիսին ռուսների հետ խաղ ունենք, եթե չեմ սխալվում իրենց դաշտում,իսկ մինչ այդ ինչ ասես կարող է պատահել:

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  00:18 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  00:15 ----------




> Ակումբն ուրիշ ա , հավաքականը ուրիշ, իսկ վիճակները չի կարա էլ փոխվի, քանի որ մինչև էտ ուրիշ խաղ չկա:
> 
> ---------- Ավելացվել է՝  00:12 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  00:09 ----------
> 
> Հա, չի եղել տենց թիմ որ խաղեր առնելով գնա ու հաղթի ՉԼ-ն, համենայն դեպս տենց ապացուցված փաստ չկա, կարողա դու գաղտնի ինֆորմացիայի ես տիրապետում, չգիտեմ, բայց եթե նույնիսկ լիներ էլ, ակումբները մասնավոր են, պատկանում են կոնկրետ անձանց , որորնք կարան իրար մեջ ինչ որ բաներ որոշեն, իսկ հավաքականները ոչ մեկինը չեն, ֆեդերացիայի նախագահինը չի որ ոնց ուզենա տենց անի, իսկ որ հանկարծ ռիսկի գնա ու հանկարծ շուխուռ հելնի, քիթը կկտրեն:


Պաշտոնական ոչ մի տվյալ, իսկ Ինտեռը Բարսային իրա դաշտում առավելության հասավ մրցավարի բացահայտ օգնությամբ, իսկ օրինակ Յուվեն չեմպիոն եղավ, որովհետև խաղերի կեսից ավելին առել էր, դա էլ պաշտոնական տվյալ եմ ասում:

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  00:21 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  00:18 ----------




> բայց եթե նույնիսկ լիներ էլ, ակումբները մասնավոր են, պատկանում են կոնկրետ անձանց , որորնք կարան իրար մեջ ինչ որ բաներ որոշեն


Ասենք Յուվեի տերը Միլանի տիրոջ հետ պայմանավորվում ա՞ :Smile:

----------


## Երվանդ

Ռուսների հետ խաղալու ենք մարտին, ու դա թե մեր թե ռուսների առաջին պաշտոնական խաղն ա 2011 թվի, նենց որ ոնց կա նենց մնալու ա, մինչև էտ խաղը ոչ մեր միավորները կարա ավելանա ոչ ռուսների ու ոչ էլ մեր խմբում որևէ մեկի, ակումբների ու հավաքականի մեջ տարբերությունն էլ բացատրեցի: Ապեր ես էտքան միամիտ չեմ որ խաղ առնել ծախելուն չհավատամ, ու մտածեմ որ ամեն ինչ 100 տոկոսանոց մաքուր ու սպորտային ա ֆուտբոլում, բայց որ հավաքականը ունենալով ռեալ շանս որ դուրս կգա եզրափակիչ, դնի ու խաղը ծախի, էտ աբսուրդ ա, տենց բան չի կարա լինի, բացառվում ա:

----------

Հարդ (14.10.2010), Տրիբուն (14.10.2010)

----------


## Ambrosine

*Մոդերատորական. «Հայկական ֆուտբոլ» թեմայից այս թեմա են տեղափոխվել շատ չէ, մի 115 գրառում 
Միշտ մեր թիմի խաղերը կոնկրետ մրցաշարի թեմայից դուրս են քննարկվել: Միգուցե պատճառը անվստահությունն է եղել՝ սեփական թիմի նկատմամբ: Սխալը շտկելու ժամանակն է: Հետագա բոլոր քննարկումները, որոնք կվերաբերեն մեր հավաքականին՝ այս մրցաշարի շրջանակներում, անցկացրեք այս թեմայում:
Եթե կան գրառումներ, որ էլի այս թեմային են վերաբերում, բայց մնացել են Հայկական ֆուտբոլում, խնդրում եմ տեղեկացրեք, որ տեղափոխեմ :*

----------

Chilly (10.10.2011), Երվանդ (13.10.2010)

----------


## Երվանդ

> Ասենք Յուվեի տերը Միլանի տիրոջ հետ պայմանավորվում ա՞


 Ես մեխանիզմներին չեմ տիրապետում, դրա համար ոչ մի բան չեմ ասում միանշանակ, մեխանիզմներին ոնց որ թե դու ես լավ տիրապետում , ասա իմանանք ով ա ում դիմում:

----------


## Gayl

> Ես մեխանիզմներին չեմ տիրապետում, դրա համար ոչ մի բան չեմ ասում միանշանակ, մեխանիզմներին ոնց որ թե դու ես լավ տիրապետում , ասա իմանանք ով ա ում դիմում:


Ուրեմն իրանց խաղերը  ապացուցել են, որ Յուվեն խաղերի մեծ մասը առել էր և իհարկե որակազրկվեց, իսկ ապացույցը ասենք երկու նախագահների խոսակցության ձայնագրություն չէր այլ տվյալ ակումբի խաղերի վիդեոները, այն հատվածներով որտեղ պարզ երևում է որ մրցավարը պաշտպանում է տարել են դատարան  , այսինքն ստացվեց, որ նրանք մրցավարներին են կաշառել:

----------


## Սերխիո

Ուկրաինա -Ռուսաստան խաղի պահով ասեմ , որ դա տեղի ա ունեցել 1999 թ., երբ  մենք , Ֆրանսիան ու դրանք` մի խմբում էինք, իսկ վերջի խաղում հանդիպում էին իրանք, ու  իրավիճակը նենց էր , որ եթե Ռուսաստանը հաղթեր՝ խմբում կգրավեր առաջին տեղը , ու միանգամից դուրս կգար Եվրո 2000 , իսկ ֆրանսիան երկրորդով, իսկ Ուկրաինան հաղթելով՝ դուրս էր գալիս երկրորդ տեղով , ֆրանսիան ՝առաջին,բնականաբար  ռուսներն էլ ֆուկ էին լինում , ու տենց էլ եղավ , մի հիմար դարպասապահ ունեին՝ ֆիլիմոնով ազգանունով, կուրյոզ գոլ բաց թողեց Շըրենկոյի տուգանայինից ու ... Իտոգում ուկրաինան ստիկովկա խաղ ունեցավ կարծեմ Խորվաթիայի հետ ու թռավ , դե Ֆրանսիաս էլ դարձավ չեմպիոն :Love: 

Հ.Գ.
բայց ամեն դեպքում շատ զարմացրեց ադրբեջանի դավաճանությունը , ախր ես էլ երկու  հատ ստավկա ունեյի, երկւոսի մեջ էլ թուրքիա կար :Angry2:

----------


## Barcamaniac

Մեր խաղի համար մի վայրկյան անգամ չկասկացեք, թե կարող ա ծախեն: Հնարավոր չի: Ու պետք չի գրել տենց բաներ, որտև սենց լուրերը կոտրում ենխաղացողներին: Իրանք իրանց չեն խնայում, իսկ մենք ասում ենք, թե կարող ա խոսացած խաղ լինի ռուսների հետ: Պետք ա ստադիոնում նենց մթնոլորտ ստեղծենք, որ ռուսները հասկանան, որ հայերի դեմ են խաղում ու ստիպված են պարտվել: Ոչ մի զիջում ոչ ռուսներին, ոչ էլ ես իմ ում: Մենք մենակ մեր համար ենք խաղում, մեր հաղթանակներն էլ միայն մեր համար են:

----------

Moonwalker (18.10.2010), romanista (05.11.2010)

----------


## Ջուզեպե Բալզամո

> Չորրորդ տուրի արդյունքներն են.
> 
> Իտալիա - Սերբիա    խաղն ընդհատված է սերբ ֆուտբոլասերների անկարգությունների պատճառով: Հավանական է, որ սերբերին պարտություն կգրանցվի:


ՈւԵՖԱ- Սերբիային տեխնիկական պարտություն է գրանցել: Նաև արգելել է հաջորդ երկու հանդիպումներում հանդիսատես ունենալ: Իտալիայի ՖՖ-ն տուգանվել է հարյուր հազար եվրոյով և զրկվել հաջորդ հանդիպման հանդիսատեսներից…

----------


## Հարդ

Այսպես...
Խաղին մնացել է 3 օր: Հավաքականը կարելի է ասել ե՛ւ լավ, ե՛ւ վատ վիճակում է:


Առաջնության խաղերում *Մանուչարյանը* վնասվածք ստացավ, սակայն բժիշկների հավաստմամբ պատրաստ է հավաքականում խաղալուն:
*Ղազարյանը* վատ մարզավիճակում չէ, և իմ կարծիքով խաղին պատրաստ է:
*Մարկոսը* կրկին հիացնում է իր հարվածներով և խաղում կլինի մեր հարվածային թաքնված ուժը:
*Մովսիսյանը* Ռուսաստանի առաջնության վերջին տուրում գոլ խփեց և դա լրցուցիչ խթան կհանդիսանա այս խաղի համար:
*Մխիթարյանը* հետևեց Մովսիսյանի օրինակին և ավելի գեղեցիկ գոլ խփեց: 
*Հայրապետյանն է* ուրախացնում, քանի որ ամրապնդվում է Լեհաստանի առաջնությունում և լավ մարզավիճակում է:
Անհանգստացնում է *Արզումանյանը*, քանի որ այդպես էլ խաղադաշտ դուրս չի գալիս:
*Մկոյանն* ունի ճակատային վնասվածք, սակայն դա չի խանգարի:
Դե իսկ *Հովսեփյանն* ու *Բերեզովսկին* շարունակում են իրենց կայուն խաղը ցուցադրել:

Ինչպես տեսնում եք՝ հարձակման ու կիսապաշտպանության հետ ամեն ինչ կարգին է: Մտահոգում է պաշտպանության հարցը: Հրավիրված են 22 ֆուտբոլիստ, որոնցից 9 - ը պաշտպան են:
Շատ եմ ցավում, որ Արզումանյանի պես ֆուտբոլիստը չի կարողանում հիմնական կազմում տեղ ունենալ:

Իմ համեստ կարծիքով հավաքականը պետք է խաղա գերագրեսիվ ու հարձակվողական ֆուտբոլ ու ռուսներին զրկի դաշտի կենտրոնից: Քանի որ պատշպանությունում խնդիրներ կան:
Խաղի այսպես ասած «նշանաբանը» պետք է լինի «ինչքան շատ գոլ՝ էնքան լավ», քանի որ այնուամենայնիվ գնդակներ բաց կթողնենք ու հաղթելու համար շատ գոլ է հարկավոր:
Ուղղակի պետք է կարուսել ստեղծել ռուսների դարպասի մոտ (Մարկոս-Մկրտչյան-Ղազարյան-Մխիթարյան-Մովսիսյան):
Իհարկե եկեք չմոռանանք *Զեբելյանի* մասին, որը նույնպես կարող է կրակագծում լինել, եթե խաղադաշտ դուրս գա:

Հնարավոր է նաև, որ պահեստային դարպասապահ լինի *Էդել Ապուլա Բետեն*, որ հանդես է գալիս ֆրանսիական *Պարի Սեն Ժերմենում*: Բանակցությունները դեռ ընթացքի մեջ են:

*Օզբիլիսը* վերջերս հայտնեց, որ կնախնտրի Հոլանդիայի հավաքականը: Կարծում եմ, որ մեծ սխալ գործեց... քանի որ շանսերը շատ քիչ են իր Հոլանդիայի հավաքականում հայտնվելու, իսկ Հայաստանի հավաքականի դռները երևի թե փակվեցին իր առաջ:

Հավելեմ, որ Wiliam Hill միջազգային բուքմեյքերը սահմանաել է հետևյալ խաղադրույները.
Հայաստան - 7:00
Ոչ ոքի - 3:60
Ռուսաստան - 1:57

Ոնց որ թե շատ են թերագնահատել մեզ:

----------

Malxas (23.03.2011), Sagittarius (23.03.2011), zanazan (23.03.2011), Ձայնալար (23.03.2011)

----------


## Malxas

Հարդ - ին

Չէի ասի, թե Ղազարյանը լավ մարզավիճակում է: Թափթփված, անօգտակար խաղ է խաղում:
Իսկ Օզբիլիսին այսօր առավոտվանից այնքան եմ հայհոյել, որ գործի տեղը լրջորեն հանձն առան հանգստացնել ինձ: Ընդհանրապես Թուրքիայում ապրող հայերին չեմ կարող հասկանալ: Ասում են, որ Հայաստան - Թուրքիա խաղում նրանք երկրպագում էին թուրքերին: Միգուցե հայերին էլ համակրեն, բայց միմիայն թուրքերից հետո: Սա առավելևս զարմանալի է ինձ համար, քանի որ ճանաչում եմ ստամբուլահայ մի լավ տղայի, որն այսօր Աբովյանում է ապրում և իր հայրենասիրությամբ ոչ մի հայաստանցու չի զիջում:

----------


## Gayl

> Հավելեմ, որ Wiliam Hill միջազգային բուքմեյքերը սահմանաել է հետևյալ խաղադրույները.
> Հայաստան - 7:00
> Ոչ ոքի - 3:60
> Ռուսաստան - 1:57
> 
> Ոնց որ թե շատ են թերագնահատել մեզ:


Մեր բուքմեյքերնը Ռուսների գործակիցը ավելի քիչ են տալիս  :Wink: 
Չեն թերագնահատել, նորմալ է: Ռուսների մի մասը Պրեմիեր Լիագայում ու Բունդեսլիգայում են խաղում, այդպես էլ պետք է լիներ  :Wink:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Ռուսները բավականին վտանգավոր են հատկապես եզրերում... 
Անպայման ձախից պետքա Հայրապետյանը խաղա, ինքը ամբողջ ձախ եզրը կփակի,մանավանդ, որ հավաքականի վերջին երկու պաշտոնական խաղերում ակնհայտ երևում էր, որ ամենաթույլ օղակը մեր հավաքականում ձախ պաշտպանի դիրքն է(այն ժամանակ Արտակ Եդիգարյանն էր խաղում):
Կախված Կառլենի մարզավիճակից կարելիա նաև երկրորդ մաքուր հենակետայինին դաշտ դուրս հանել Մարկոսի փոխարեն... Տեսնենք մարզիչն ինչպես կորոշի :Smile:

----------


## Gayl

> Ռուսները բավականին վտանգավոր են հատկապես եզրերում...


Այո համաձայն եմ, իսկ պավլուչենկոն լավ էլ բոյով տղայա  :Wink: , իսկ մերոնք երկրորդ հարկում թույլ են խաղում:

----------


## Malxas

Հայաստանի հավաքականի կազմն ըստ ինձ

Դարպասապահ - *Բերեզովսկի*
Աջ պաշտպան - *Հովսեփյան*
Կենտ. պաշտպան - *Արզումանյան*
Կենտ. պաշտպան - *Մկոյան*
Ձախ պաշտպան - *Արտակ Եդիգարյան*
Ձախ կիսապաշտպան - *Հայրապետյան*
Կենտ. կիսապաշտպան - *Մկրտչյան*
Կենտ. կիսապաշտպան - *Մխիթարյան*
Աջ կիսապաշտպան - *Փաչաջյան*
Ենթահարձակվող - *Մարկոս*
Հարձակվող - *Մովսիսյան*

----------


## davidus

Հը, սկսու՞մ ենք....  :Goblin:

----------

Chilly (26.03.2011), Moonwalker (26.03.2011), Nare-M (26.03.2011), Շինարար (26.03.2011)

----------


## Մանուլ

Արդեն 10րդ անկյունայինը մեր դարպասին  :Shok:  (((

----------


## Շինարար

Աչքիս թվա՞ց, թե՞ իրոք էդձև պլակատ կար «Առմենիյա-սիրտ-Ռասիյա» :Angry2:

----------


## Shah

> Աչքիս թվա՞ց, թե՞ իրոք էդձև պլակատ կար «Առմենիյա-սիրտ-Ռասիյա»


 մի ջղայնացի, եթե եղել ա` լավ իմաստով չի եղել  :Jpit: )

----------

Albus (26.03.2011), Chilly (10.10.2011), Ձայնալար (26.03.2011), Շինարար (26.03.2011)

----------


## Okamigo

Տղերքի խաղը դուրս չեկավ,խառնվել էին պաշտպանությունում

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Հաշիվն ինչքա՞ն ա  :Xeloq:

----------


## Moonwalker

> Հաշիվն ինչքա՞ն ա


Հլը 0 - 0  :Smile:

----------


## Լեո

> Աչքիս թվա՞ց, թե՞ իրոք էդձև պլակատ կար «Առմենիյա-սիրտ-Ռասիյա»


 Բայց ի՞նչ վատ բան կա էդ պլակատում  :Unsure:  Վա՞տ ա, որ բարեկամաբար ենք ընդունում Ռուսաստանի հավաքականին  :Dntknw:

----------


## Armen.181

բայց հո չգոռացի չեղած գոլի համար  :Sad:

----------

Yellow Raven (26.03.2011)

----------


## Հայուհի

Էսօր Հրապարակում ռուս տղաներ էին հավաքված, իրար հետ խոսում են, թե՝
-А мы не за кого не болеем, мы за дружбу.

 Բա :Smile:

----------


## Ինչուիկ

Վերջ։  0-0  :Smile:

----------


## Լեո

> Էսօր Հրապարակում ռուս տղաներ էին հավաքված, իրար հետ խոսում են, թե՝
> -А мы не за кого не болеем, мы за дружбу.
> 
>  Բա


Կուտ ա եղել, չհավատաս  :Smile:

----------

davidus (26.03.2011)

----------


## Ջուզեպե Բալզամո

Վատ էր… սենց շանս կարող ա էլ չլինի, ռուսական չեղած թիմից վախենում էին: Հոգեբանական պարտություն էր… եթե մեղքը գցեմ մրցաշրջանի նոր լինելու վրա, Մոսկվայում միայն հաղթանակ եմ ուզում… մեր թիմը ռուսներից լավն ա

----------

Եկվոր (27.03.2011), Նաիրուհի (26.03.2011)

----------


## ministr

Արդյունքը լրիվ բնութագրումա խաղի ընթացքը: Հավասար խաղ:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Էլի լավա, գոնե չպարտվեցին:  :Smile:

----------


## Moonwalker

Մեկա հալալա տղերքին: :Jpit: 
Արզումանյանն ու Բերեզովսլին... :Love: 
Մովսիսյանը ահավոր էր ու էն ( :Love: ) պահն էլ փչացրեց: :Angry2: 

Տեսախցիկների դիրքերն ու էկրանի մեջտեղը տնգված հաշվի ցուցանակը... :Bad:

----------

Ապե Ջան (26.03.2011), Գանգրահեր (26.03.2011)

----------


## Հայուհի

> Կուտ ա եղել, չհավատաս


Հարցը հավատալ-չհավատալը չի... ես էլ եթե Ռուսաստանում լինեի , նույնը կասեի...

----------


## Լեո

Կարևորը բարոյական հաղթանակն էր, մենք հաղթեցինք բարոյապես  :Jpit:   :LOL:  (չգիտեմ էլ էդ որն ա)  :Lol2:

----------

davidus (26.03.2011), Գանգրահեր (26.03.2011)

----------


## Լեո

> Հարցը հավատալ-չհավատալը չի... ես էլ եթե Ռուսաստանում լինեի , նույնը կասեի...


Վախի՞ց  :Jpit:

----------


## Հայուհի

> Կարևորը բարոյական հաղթանակն էր, մենք հաղթեցինք բարոյապես   (չգիտեմ էլ էդ որն ա)


Բարոյապես հաղթելը չպարտվելն ա :Wink:  :Jpit:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Տեսախցիկների դիրքերն ու էկրանի մեջտեղը *տնգված հաշվի ցուցանակը*...


Շատ վատ էր էդ ամեն ինչը, ու նաև վերջում ֆուտբոլիստի խոսելուց առաջ ռե=իսորների ձայը:  :Bad:

----------


## Հայուհի

> Վախի՞ց


Չէ, ուղղակի դիվանագիտական քայլա... բայց իրանք հաստատ վախից էին ասել :Jpit:

----------


## Լեո

> Տեսախցիկների դիրքերն ու էկրանի մեջտեղը տնգված հաշվի ցուցանակը...


Դե գոնե լավ ա, որ էն նախկին «մուլտֆիլմ» լուսագիրը փոխել էին:

----------


## Լեո

Կարևորը ռսներին 40 հազարական եվրոյից զրկեցինք  :Hands Up:

----------

Yellow Raven (26.03.2011), Նաիրուհի (26.03.2011)

----------


## davidus

բա ես ինչքան եմ ուրախացել.... միշտ թվում էր, թե 1-3 պարտվելու ենք:  :Jpit:   :Jpit:   :Jpit:

----------


## Okamigo

Չէի ասի որ տղերքի խաղը դուրս եկավ,բայց կուզեի առանձնացնել Բերեզովսկու ու Արզումանյանի խաղը,շնորհավորում եմ Հայասատանի հավաքականին ու բոլոր ֆանատներին

----------


## Ձայնալար

Սաղ հեչ, բայց էն օպերային երգիչը բռնաբարեց հիմները  :LOL:

----------

Adriano (26.03.2011), ministr (26.03.2011), Moonwalker (27.03.2011), Լեո (26.03.2011)

----------


## Շինարար

> Բայց ի՞նչ վատ բան կա էդ պլակատում  Վա՞տ ա, որ բարեկամաբար ենք ընդունում Ռուսաստանի հավաքականին


Ինձ դուր չեկավ, ուրիշ բան եթե դա ավանդույթ է, ու երբ ասենք Ուկրաինայի կամ Վրաստանի հետ է լինում խաղ, նույնատիպ ուկրաիներեն ու վրացերեն պլակատներ էլ լինեն: Մի խոսքով, էլի լավ է, կարևորը չկրվեցինք, չնայած չեմ հիշում՝ ով էր ասել, ու ես երեք-մեկով մերոնց հաղթանակին էի սպասում, բայց էլի լավ էր: Հավանեցի մեր հավաքականը, վաղուց չէի հետևել խաղերին:

----------


## Լեո

> Սաղ հեչ, բայց էն օպերային երգիչը բռնաբարեց հիմները


Մարզադաշտում ես լսե՞լ:

Հեռուսացույցով իրոք բռնաբարություն էր, մանավանդ Հայաստանի հիմնը  :LOL:

----------


## Adriano

> Սաղ հեչ, բայց էն օպերային երգիչը բռնաբարեց հիմները


Բռնաբարելը նուրբա ասած, բայց ասեմ ձեզ մեր հանդիսատեսները կամ երկրպագուներն էլ համը հանին, էնքան զուռնա դհոլ էին բերել, որ սաղ խառնին էդ անտաղանդին…

----------

Գանգրահեր (26.03.2011)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

Ջղայնացած եմ ահավոր...  :Angry2: 
Ո՜նց չկարողացանք գոնե մի գոլ խփել... Լրիվ անկապ-հիասթափված վիճակում եմ. ձենս կտրված, սառած, հոգնած, ու դրա դիմաց գոնե մի գոլ չխփեցինք  :Sad: 
Մարդ կա՝ երջանկացել է, որովհետև պարտություն էր գուշակում, իսկ ես համոզված էի, որ հաղթելու ենք: Էնպես չէր, որ չէինք կարողանում խաղալ ու ուղղակի ժամանակ էինք ձգում...  :Sad: 

Հ. Գ. Զուռնա-դհոլին էլ բան չասեք. գոնե մենակ էդ էր միիի քիչ տրամադրությունս բարձրացնում, չնայած էնքան լարված էինք, որ կարգին երկրպագել էլ չստացվեց. թող հլը մի գոլ խփեինք, զուռնա-դհոլն էդ ժամանակ կտեսնեիք, քոչարին ու ամբողջ քաղաքով երթն էլ բոնուս...

Բայց ապրեն տղերքը. ուժերի ներածի չափ խաղացին, ուղղակի մեկ-մեկ ֆիզիկապես ավելի թույլ պարաստված լինելն զգացնել էր տալիս...

----------

Shah (26.03.2011), Հայուհի (26.03.2011), Ջուզեպե Բալզամո (27.03.2011)

----------


## Yellow Raven

Խաղից ահավոր դժգոհ եմ, իսկ արդյունքից նման խաղի պայմաններում գոհ եմ :Smile: 
Առաջատարից 2 միավոր ենք հետ մնում, վատ չի :Wink:

----------


## Malxas

Քիչ առաջ ստադիոնից հասա տուն:
Այսպիսի խաղով պետք է նման արդյունքից դժգոհ չլինենք:
Լավ խաղացին Բերեզովսկին, Հովսեփյանը, Հայրապետյանը, Մկոյանը և Մկրտչյանը: Երկրորդ կեսում նաև Եդիգարյան եղբայրներն ու Ղազարյանը: Մովսիսյանից ավելին էի սպասում: Մխիթարյանը վատ խաղաց: Մի քանի անգամ կորցրեց գնդակը որից հետո մեզ կարող էին գոլ խփել: Ահավոր վատ խաղաց Մալաքյանը: 
Հիմա մտածում եմ, որ մեծ սխալ էր խաղերի օրերով փոխվելը: Եթե հիշում ենք այս խաղը պետք է ռուսների դաշտում լիներ, իսկ հունիսին մեր դաշտում: Միևնույն է հավանականությունը փոքր է, որ դրսում ռուսների հետ դրական արդյունք կապահովեինք: Իսկ այդ դեպքում ճիշտ կլիներ, որ հիմա այնտեղ խաղայինք, թեկուզև սառույցի վրա, իսկ հունիսին, հավանաբար շոգ եղանակին, որին մերոնք սովոր ենք, այստեղ: Ֆունկցիոնալ առումով էլ լավ վիճակում կլինեինք այն ժամանակ, խաղի առումով էլ ու ռուսների նկատմամբ հաղթանակն այնքան էլ անիրական չէր լինի, ինչքան որ էր այսօրվա խաղում: Իսկ ընդհանուր առմամբ մեր տղաներից պետք է գոհ լինենք այսօր: Իրենց ուժերի առավելագույնով արեցին ինչ կարող էին: Համախմբված էին, մեկը մեկի համար կանգնած, այդ պատճառով էլ Աստված մեր կողմն էր:

----------


## Gayl

Բոլորիդ շնորհավոր հայեր ջան, քանի որ տրամադրությունս բարձր ա, խաղի մասին կարծիք չեմ գրում, վաղը կգրեմ  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Ambrosine

Չեմ ուզում շնորհավորել, որովհետև եթե սա պարտություն չէր, ապա հաղթանակ էլ չէր: Իսկ որ կարող էինք հաղթել, դա հաստատ:
Ես էլ ընկերներիս հետ Օպերայի մեծ էկրանով էի  դիտում, բայց այնքան ցուրտ էր, որ մի խաղակեսը դիմացանք, հաջորդ խաղակեսը դիտեցինք արդեն երեխաներից մեկի տանը` թեյի սեղանի շուրջ  :Jpit:  Տուն վերադառնալիս էլ անտրամադիր, տխրամած, վշտահար, տխրաշուք, անմխիթար, ամպամած ռուսների շատ խմբերի հանդիպեցինք: Միայն այն, որ իրենք եկան ու գլխիկոր հեռացան, ուրեմն կարելի է գոնե չտխրել ու չհուսահատվել:

Իսկ այն, որ պատասխան հանդիպումը մեզ մոտ լիներ, ավելի լավ կլիներ, դժվար է ասել. այսօր մենք տեսանք թույլ ռուսական հավաքական, մերոնք զգացին, որ կարող են խաղալ և հաղթել: Դրանից ավել մեզ էլ ի՞նչ է պետք: Իսկ էնտեղ միգուցե պարտվեին ու վաղօրոք տրամադրվեին Երևանում էլ պարտվելուն:

հ.գ. մարզադաշտում չգիտեմ, բայց Օպերայում հավաքված ֆանատները շատ անշնորհք իրենց պահեցին. Ռուսաստանի հիմնի ժամանակ սուլում էին, բայց որ հանկարծ Մոսկվայում էդպիսի բան պատահի, մի հիստերիա կբարձրացնեն, թե` մեր ռազմավարական դաշնակի՜ցը, մեր բարեկամ պետությու՜նը... սկզբից ձերոնց դաստիարակեք, հետո մյուսներից պատի՛վ պահանջեք:

հա, մեկ էլ`
*Մոդերատորական. «Հայկական ֆուտբոլ» թեմայից այս թեմա են տեղափոխվել այս թեմային նվիրված գրառումները:*

----------

Adriano (26.03.2011), Ջուզեպե Բալզամո (27.03.2011)

----------


## Gayl

> Չեմ ուզում շնորհավորել, որովհետև եթե սա պարտություն չէր, ապա հաղթանակ էլ չէր: Իսկ որ կարող էինք հաղթել, դա հաստատ:


Աստ սա մեկ միավոր էր, որը մեզ *նվիրեց* առաջատարը   :Wink: 
Տղերքը լավ չխաղացին, նիչյա եղավ, որովհետև ռուսները վատ խաղացին, իսկ որ մենք այսօր չէինք կարող հաղթել դա ավելի հաստատ  :Wink:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Աստ սա մեկ միավոր էր, որը մեզ *նվիրեց* առաջատարը  
> Տղերքը լավ չխաղացին, նիչյա եղավ, որովհետև ռուսները վատ խաղացին, իսկ որ մենք այսօր չէինք կարող հաղթել դա ավելի հաստատ


Էլ մի, Գայլ ջան: Հեչ էլ չնվիրեց, մերոնք *վաստակեցին*: Ասեմ ավելին` 2 միավոր քիչ վաստակեցին: Հերիք ա մերոնց թերագնահատենք  :Beee: :
Առաջին 25 րոպեի ընթացքում ես դաշտում միայն մեկ հավաքական էի տեսնում... դե հետո ցրտից աչքերս մթնեցին, բայց դե  :Jpit: :

----------

Ձայնալար (26.03.2011), Նաիրուհի (26.03.2011), Ջուզեպե Բալզամո (27.03.2011)

----------


## Gayl

> Էլ մի, Գայլ ջան: Հեչ էլ չնվիրեց, մերոնք *վաստակեցին*: Ասեմ ավելին` 2 միավոր քիչ վաստակեցին: Հերիք ա մերոնց թերագնահատենք :


Իսկ ես ամենաքիչը 80 րոպե միայն մեկ հավաքական տեսա  :Sad: , ասում էի չէ վաղը գրեմ  :Jpit: 
Ուրեմն մեկ շատ ռեալ պահ ունեցանք ու էլ ոչ մի պահ  :Smile: , ինչ որ հեռվից հարվածներ, որոնք շատ թույլ էին:
Մերոնք լավն են բան չասացի, իսկ եթե մի երկու տարի առաջ խաղային կարողա խոշոր հաշվով պարտվեին, իրականում արդյունքից պետք է գոհ լինել  :Wink:  , բայց ոչ խաղից, որովհետև այդպիսի խաղով հաղթելը գրեթե անհնարին է, իսկ ոչ ոքին նվեր  :Wink: : Ամեն դեպքում ես հավատում եմ մերոնց հավատում եմ ու լավ շանսեր ունենք անցնելու:



> Առաջին 25 րոպեի ընթացքում ես դաշտում միայն մեկ հավաքական էի տեսնում... դե հետո ցրտից աչքերս մթնեցին, բայց դե :


Քեզ ով էր ասում օպերա գնայիր  :Shok:  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Իսկ ես ամենաքիչը 80 րոպե միայն մեկ հավաքական տեսա , ասում էի չէ վաղը գրեմ 
> Ուրեմն մեկ շատ ռեալ պահ ունեցանք ու էլ ոչ մի պահ , ինչ որ հեռվից հարվածներ, որոնք շատ թույլ էին:
> Մերոնք լավն են բան չասացի, իսկ եթե մի երկու տարի առաջ խաղային կարողա խոշոր հաշվով պարտվեին, իրականում արդյունքից պետք է գոհ լինել  , բայց ոչ խաղից, որովհետև այդպիսի խաղով հաղթելը գրեթե անհնարին է, իսկ ոչ ոքին նվեր : Ամեն դեպքում ես հավատում եմ մերոնց հավատում եմ ու լավ շանսեր ունենք անցնելու:


Դե վաղը կգրես  :Jpit: :




> Քեզ ով էր ասում օպերա գնայիր


Մարզադաշտ չէին թողնում, Օպերա էլ հազիվ եմ համոզել: Առաջին անգամ կողքիս էդքան մարդ կար ֆուտբոլ նայող` թեկուզ էկրանի առաջ  :LOL: :

----------

Gayl (26.03.2011)

----------


## V!k

ինչ ասեմ…Շնորհավոր հայեր ջան, Ռուսաստանի նման թիմի հետ ոչ-ոքի խաղացիք, բայց կարող էիք ավելի լավ խաղալ: Չգիտեմ ինչից էր, բայց մի ձևի չէր ստացովում էսօր տղեքի խաղը…
շատ շնորհակալ եմ մեր թիմի երկրպագուներից, իրոք լավ բալետ էինք անում մարզադաշտում, ամեն ինչը շատ լավ էր կազմակերպված, մենակ  ետքան հերթ կանգնելը լավ չէր, :Sad:  նոր իմացա, որ Ռուսատանի մեկնաբաններն էլ են բողոքել խաղի ժամանակ 
շուտվանից եսքան չէի գոռացել, մինչև հիմա ձենս լրիվ քաշված ա, չեմ կարողանում խոսալ, ահավոր հոգնած եմ, բայց ետ հեչ :Ok:  կարևորը չպարտվեցինք

----------

Gayl (27.03.2011), Ձայնալար (27.03.2011)

----------


## Աբելյան

Հենց Յուրա Մովսիսյանը գնդակով գոլերի դեմն ա կանգնած, ինքս ինձ ասում եմ. "էս մեկը փուստ ա": Ապրի պաշտպանությունը: Բերեզովսկին էլ ապրի: Ռուսներն էլ ոնց որ իրան հավանեցին:

----------


## Sagittarius

Հայեր ջա՛ն, ցավներդ տանե՛մ /ես գրառումը միայն էս արտահայտությամբ կարամ սկսեմ/

Չգիտեմ, խառը զգացումներ ունեմ: Բայց միանշանակ հպարտ եմ, որ Ռուսաստանի /որը համաձայնվեք, որ լուրջ թիմ ա/ հետ ոչ ոչքին ինձ մոտ ուրախության պոռթկում չի առաջացնում: 
Մի քիչ ափսոսելի ա, որովհետև երեք միավորը մեզ օդի պես են հարկավոր առաջին երկու տեղի համար պայքարում, *բայց* ուրախալի ա, որ այսօր ունենք շաաատ լուրջ հավաքական, որին աշխարհի *ոչ մի* հավաքական այլևս չի կարող թերագնահատել՝ ամենայն պատասխանատվությամբ եմ ասում: Նույնիսկ ռուսները, որոնք խաղից առաջ մեծ-մեծ խոսում էին, ահավոր լուրջ էին մոտեցել այս խաղին: 

Ինչ խոսք, կար ահռելի մեծ լարվածություն, որը խանգարեց մեր երիտասարդ թմին ցույց տալու այն խաղը, որը կարող են: Այդ լարվածությունը խանգարեց նաև ոչ պակաս երիտասարդ մարզիչին: Կարծում եմ, որ մեր թիմը պետք է ավելի ագրեսիվ գործեր, ավելի շատ պրեսինգի դիմեր, ինչպես Սլովակիայի հետ խաղում, ամեն դեպքում պարտություն ու ոչ ոքի աղյուսակի առումով մեզ համար շատ բան չէին փոխում. բայց մյուս կողմից Ռուսաստանը Սլովակայի նման պաշտպանողական ոճի թիմ չէ, և կորաղա լրիվ այլ ավարտ ունենայինք, ուստի այսօր որևէ մեկին՝ ներառյալ մարզիչին, քննադատելուց հեռու կմանամ:  :Smile: 
 Ծիծաղելի չհնչի, բայց Մոսկովյան հանդիպումից /իհարկե եթե ոչ ֆուտբոլային գործոններ չխանգարեն/ ես ավելի շատ եմ հաղթանակ սպասում. մեր թմի լարվախությունը ավելի քիչ կլինի, ավելի անկաշկանդ կգործի: 

Բայց միանշանակ այսօր հաղթողներ կային, իրանք էին՝ 




հայ երկրպագունները, հատ-հատ ձեր սաղի ցավը տանեմ :Hands Up: 
նախանձում եմ, որ այսօր ես Երևանում չէի

----------

Ambrosine (27.03.2011), Chilly (27.03.2011), Gayl (27.03.2011), Moonwalker (27.03.2011), tikopx (27.03.2011), V!k (27.03.2011), Yellow Raven (27.03.2011), Ձայնալար (27.03.2011), Նաիրուհի (27.03.2011), Ջուզեպե Բալզամո (27.03.2011)

----------


## Vaho

Բերեզովսկի-Ռուսաստան 0:0 մալադեց :Hands Up: 
Մեր դարպասապահը ավելի շատ վազեց քան մեր հարձակվողները

----------

Monk (28.03.2011), Աբելյան (27.03.2011)

----------


## Հարդ

Խաղի ընթացքը ցույց տվեց, որ ոչ ոքին լավ արդյունք էր:
Խաղի ժամանակ մտածում էի, որ շատ լավ կլինի, որ ոչ ոքի ավարտվի:
Մխիթարյանի խաղը 2 - րդ խաղակեսում չստացվեց: Մովսիսյանը լավ էր պայքարում, սակայն ընդհանուր գործողություն չկար: Զգացվում էր պրակտիկայի պակասը երկու թիմերում էլ: Արզումանյանը սխալներ գործեց, սակայն չես կարող բան ասել, քանի որ ընդհանրապես խաղադաշտ դուրս չի գալիս:
Իսկ Հայրապետյանի վնասվածքը մեզ ծանր վիճակի մեջ դրեց, քանի որ հարկադրված կատարեցինք վերջին փոփոխությունը:
Գերազանց էր Բերեզովսկին, շատ լավ Հովսեփյանը:

*Malxas*




> Հարդ - ին
> 
> Չէի ասի, թե Ղազարյանը լավ մարզավիճակում է: Թափթփված, անօգտակար խաղ է խաղում:


Համոզեցիր:
Իրոք Ղազարյանը թափթփված էր, սակայն պարտավոր ենք նշել, որ մեծ ծավալի աշխատանք էր կատարում:

Ամեն դեպքում մենք առաջատարից 2 միավոր խլեցինք: Ավելի ճիշտ առաջատարի հետ խաղում միավոր վաստակեցինք: Եվ պետք չի մեղադրել ոչ մեկին: Սա շատ երիտասարդ ու հիմնականում անփորձ թիմ է:
Եվ եթե առաջ հետխաղյա մամուլի ասուլիսին սպասում էինք մրցակցի մարզիչի մի 2 բարի խոսք շպրտելուն մեր հավաքականի հասցեին, ապա այսօր տեսեք ուր ենք հասել (Ադվոկատը սա ինչ որտեղ դրական արդյունք է համարում)

Մեծ էր ֆուտբոլիստների վրա ճնշումը: Այդպիսի լարված պայմաններում անգամ վախենում էի, որ մոտներն ընդհանրապես ոչինչ չի ստացվի, բայց փաստորեն...
Կարծում եմ (ավելի ճիշտ համոզված եմ), որ Մոսկվայում, կամ Պետերբուրգում մերոնք ավելի վառ խաղ կխաղան...

Հերթական անգամ ամոթից գետինը մտա, երբ Ռուսաստանի օրհներգի ժամանակ երկրպագուները սուլում էին... ամոթ է ժողովուրդ...

Ի դեպ...



> Ինձ նյարդայնացնում են այն մարդիկ կամ մարդկանց խումբը, որոնք փորձ են անում երազանքը իրականոըթյան տեղ հրամցնել, սխալը ճշտի տեղ, վատը լավի տեղ: Այդ մարդիկ նույնիսկ տեսնելով, որ կաթը սպտակավուն է, այն ներկայացնում են որպես սև: Մեր ժողովրդի գլխավոր, ըստ ինձ թերություններից մեկն է: Բռնապետությունը ներկայացնում են որպես հրեշտակապետությունը, ընտրությունները կեղծում են, հետո համոզում իբր թե արդար է եղել, վատ ենք ապրում իրականում, ցույց են տալիս իբր թե մենք ենք էս աշխարհի տերը: Այս գրառումը կապված է ֆուտբոլ թեմայում Ռուսաստանի հետ Հայաստանի խաղին: Որը փորձ է արվում ներկայացնել հայոց հաղթանակ: Ինչ հաղթանակ, լավ սիրուն ձևի սարքած խաղ էր: Վերջ տվեք ինքնախաբեությանը, երբ մենք կհասկանանք, որ սա վատա իսկականում, սա լավա իսկականում, այդ ժամ էլ լավ կապրենք:


Սպասում եմ տրամաբանական լուծումներով հիմնավորումների...

----------

Malxas (27.03.2011), Moonwalker (27.03.2011), Sagittarius (27.03.2011), Yellow Raven (27.03.2011), Նաիրուհի (27.03.2011)

----------


## BeatleMan

Էտ սուլելու պահը ես էլ ահավոր ջղայինացա, թուրքերի ժամանակ հասկացանք (չնայած էտ էլ էր անշնորքություն), լավ ռուսներին խի եք շվցնում? 

Հա մեկել մի բան, տեղյակ եք խաղի ժամանակ ռուսները ինչ-որ ռասիստական բաննեռներ են պահել մի քանի հոգու էլ ստադիոնից հանել են, ինչ-որ տենց խոսակցություններ կան, ովա տեղյակ?

----------


## Yellow Raven

Ինչքանով ես նկատեցի հայերի սուլոցները հիմնի ժամանակ ավելի շատ կապված էին նրանով, որ ռուսները դեռևս հիմնը չսկսած ինչ-որ վառվող բան նետեցին խաղադաշտ, ինչն էլ հենց հարուցեց հայ երկրպագուների զայրույթը :Smile: 
Հնարավորա սխալ եմ նկատել :Think:

----------


## Sinigami

> Ինչքանով ես նկատեցի հայերի սուլոցները հիմնի ժամանակ ավելի շատ կապված էին նրանով, որ ռուսները դեռևս հիմնը չսկսած ինչ-որ վառվող բան նետեցին խաղադաշտ, ինչն էլ հենց հարուցեց հայ երկրպագուների զայրույթը
> Հնարավորա սխալ եմ նկատել


 Չէ չէ,ուղակի ռուսները իրանց հիմն էին բարձր երգում,իսկ մերոնց ետ դուր չեկավ,համենայն դեպս սիրուն չէր ու պետք չի մոռանալ որ դեռ պատասխան խաղ կա ու դժվար թե մեզ դուր գա որ նույն վերաբերմունքնը մեզ ցույց տան  :Smile:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Ես բավական մոտ էի նստած իրանց սեկտորին նենց որ եթե մարդիկ իրանց հիմնը չեն հարգում, մենք ընդհանրապես չունենք իրանց հիմնը հարգելու: Եթե մարդ կա որ իմ համար էլ ա ուզում գետինը մտնի, խնդրեմ, գետինը բաց ա, մտեք:

----------

Gayl (27.03.2011), Տրիբուն (27.03.2011)

----------


## Malxas

> *Malxas*
> 
> Համոզեցիր:
> Իրոք Ղազարյանը թափթփված էր, սակայն պարտավոր ենք նշել, որ մեծ ծավալի աշխատանք էր կատարում:


Ընդհանուր առմամբ նույն կարծիքին եմ ինչ որ դու:
Ի դեպ նույն Ղազարյանը երկրորդ կեսում վատ չգործեց: Այդքան էլ հույս չունեի նրանից: 
Ակնհայտ թույլ միայն Մալաքյանն էր: Մյուսներն ամեն մեկն իր չափով խաղաց: Բոլորն էլ ապրեն:

----------


## Chilly

Ժող, հիմա հաջորդը ու՞մ հետ ա խաղալու Հայաստանը, ե՞րբ ու ո՞րտեղ

----------


## tikopx

հունիսի 4, Պետերբուրգում

----------


## V!k

> Ժող, հիմա հաջորդը ու՞մ հետ ա խաղալու Հայաստանը, ե՞րբ ու ո՞րտեղ


Ռուսաստանում, դե պարզ ա ում հետ  :Wink: , հունիսի 4-ին




> հունիսի 6, Պետերբուրգում


բայց 4-ին չէ՞ր, երեկ եմ նայել, ու ինչքան հիշողությունս չի դավաճանում :LOL: ,  գրած էր 04.06.2011

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Ժող, հիմա հաջորդը ու՞մ հետ ա խաղալու Հայաստանը, ե՞րբ ու ո՞րտեղ


Ռուսաստանի հետ, հունիսի 4-ին, Ռուսաստանում  :Smile:

----------


## tikopx

> Ռուսաստանում, դե պարզ ա ում հետ , հունիսի 4-ին
> 
> 
> 
> բայց 4-ին չէ՞ր, երեկ եմ նայել, ու ինչքան հիշողությունս չի դավաճանում, գրած էր 04.06.2011


սխալ թվի էի կպել պահի տակ :Smile:

----------


## Malxas

Հիմա 3 խաղ պետք է դրսում խաղանք: Ռուսաստան, Անդորրա, Սլովակիա...

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> սխալ թվի էի կպել պահի տակ


Ընդ որում քաղաքն էլ էին սխալ կպել մատներդ, Պետերբուրգում չի լինելու, այլ Մոսկվայի Լոկոմոտիվ ստադիոնում:

----------

Gayl (27.03.2011), V!k (27.03.2011)

----------


## Malxas

> Ընդ որում քաղաքն էլ էին սխալ կպել մատներդ, Պետերբուրգում չի լինելու, այլ Մոսկվայի Լոկոմոտիվ ստադիոնում:


Ճիշտն ասած ես էլ եմ լսել, որ Պետերբուրգում է լինելու:

----------

tikopx (27.03.2011), Yellow Raven (28.03.2011)

----------


## tikopx

> Ընդ որում քաղաքն էլ էին սխալ կպել մատներդ, Պետերբուրգում չի լինելու, այլ Մոսկվայի Լոկոմոտիվ ստադիոնում:


այստեղ դու խառնեցիր, սկի Ադվակատնա ասել, որ իրա իմանալով ենդեղա լինելու, դա դեռ հաստատված չի, դու ինչ գիտես

----------


## V!k

> այստեղ դու խառնեցիր, սկի Ադվակատնա ասել, որ իրա իմանալով ենդեղա լինելու, դա դեռ հաստատված չի, դու ինչ գիտես


ուրիշ հարմար լինկ չգտա, :Sad: 
http://www.ticket-sport.ru/av.php?show=7591&lang=2
Moscow, BSA 'Luzhniki'
արդեն տոմսերն են վաճառում, էլ ո՞նց կարա որոշված չլինի :Shok:

----------


## tikopx

> ուրիշ հարմար լինկ չգտա,
> http://www.ticket-sport.ru/av.php?show=7591&lang=2
> Moscow, BSA 'Luzhniki'
> արդեն տոմսերն են վաճառում, էլ ո՞նց կարա որոշված չլինի


չգիտեմ եղբայր, բայց խորհուրդ չեմ տա առնես:

----------


## Sagittarius

Ես էլ եմ վերջի տվյալներով լսել Պետերբուրգ, բայց մինչև էտ Մոսկվա էին ասում

----------


## Sagittarius

Հիմնի ժամանակ սուլելու մասին: 

Երբեք չեմ ընդունում դա, թեկուզ դա լինի թուրքիայի հիմնը, թույլ քայլ ա. 

*Բայց* էտ սոխի գլուխները արդեն լրիվ իրանց չափերը անցան, իրանց ֆուտբոլիստներից մեկը հայտարարում էր թե իբր սաղ աշխարհում չեն սուլում, ու մենակ մենք ենք էնքան չոբան, որ սուլում ենք: Թող հեքիաթներ չպատմի ու գերմանացիքից ավելի կուլտուրական չերևա՝ որոնք Անգլիայի հիմնի ժամանակ էին սուլում: 

Շուխուր դնելու առիթը չեն կորցնում, բայց իրանց բալեշիկներնի ռասիստական բաների մասին լռում են. լռում են նաև մեր ք..կեր լրատվամիջոցները, միայն ռուսներին ա թույլատրված աղմուկ բարձրացնել: 
Ես ուզում եմ իմանալ քանի տարի են ստացել այդ բաներ պահողները, ու արդյոք այդ բաները մեր «ոստիկանները» բաների տիրոջ համապատասխան տեղը մտցրել են, թե չէ: Ռասիզմը պատժելի ա օրենքով. թող գնան իրանց ք....երը իրանց երկրում ուտեն: 

Եվ ևս մի փաստ, ռուս ֆանի ներս բերած ցանկացած բաներ համաձայնեցվում է Ռուսաստանի ֆուտբոլի ֆեդերացիայի և Ֆան շարժման միավորման հետ, ուստի սա ուշադրության արժանի ա, ու նրանք բարտավոր են բացատրություններ տալ:

----------


## tikopx

դու որ բաների հետ ես

----------


## Sagittarius

> դու որ բաների հետ ես


չէ tikopx ջան. լսել եմ, որ ռուսներն են ռասիստական բաներ պարզել, ոստիկանները դուրս են հանել: 

Իսկ ձեր բաները չեմ տեսել, խաղը մեր հիմնը երգելուց սկսած եմ սկսել նայել. կարո՞ղ ես ստեղ նկարը տեղադրել

----------


## tikopx

> չէ tikopx ջան. լսել եմ, որ ռուսներն են ռասիստական բաներ պարզել, ոստիկանները դուրս են հանել: 
> 
> Իսկ ձեր բաները չեմ տեսել, խաղը մեր հիմնը երգելուց սկսած եմ սկսել նայել. կարո՞ղ ես ստեղ նկարը տեղադրել


http://www.akumb.am/showthread.php/4...86%D5%A1%D6%86

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Եվրո 2012-ի շրջնականերում Գերմանիայի հավաքանակը մրցեց Կազախստանի ընտրանու հետ: Հանդիպումը աչքի ընկավ իր գոլառատությամբ և գեղեցիկ գոլերով: 2 գոլի հեղինակ դարձավ թիմի հարձակվող՝ Միրոսլավ Կլոզեն 3 և 88-րդ րոպեներին: Եվս 2 գնդակ Կազախների դարպասը ուղարկեց՝ Մյուլլերը համապատասխանաբար՝ 25 և 43-րդ րոպեներին: Այսպիսով հանդիպումը ավարտվեց 4:0 հաշվով: Արժե՛ր նայել  :Wink:

----------

Ձայնալար (28.03.2011)

----------


## tikopx

> Ինչքանով ես նկատեցի հայերի սուլոցները հիմնի ժամանակ ավելի շատ կապված էին նրանով, որ ռուսները դեռևս հիմնը չսկսած ինչ-որ վառվող բան նետեցին խաղադաշտ, ինչն էլ հենց հարուցեց հայ երկրպագուների զայրույթը
> Հնարավորա սխալ եմ նկատել


Վահիկ ջան ճիշտ ես դու, ոչ մեկ կոնկրետ չի սկսել այդ սուլոցը,իրանց հիմնից մի քանի վայրկյան  առաջ  եսիմ ինչ քցեցին, դրանից ժողովուրդը գժվավ ու տենց արեց:Դե իրանք էին մեղավոր, մերոնք  առանց  ձեն պատրաստվում էին լսել իրանց հիմնը:

----------

Yellow Raven (28.03.2011)

----------


## V!k

> ուրիշ հարմար լինկ չգտա,
> http://www.ticket-sport.ru/av.php?show=7591&lang=2
> Moscow, BSA 'Luzhniki'
> արդեն տոմսերն են վաճառում, էլ ո՞նց կարա որոշված չլինի


փաստորեն տեղը հլը չորոշված տոմսեր են ծախում  :Bad:  հետո էլ մեր երկրից են բողոքում, որ վատ էին կազմակերպել




> *Ռուսաստան - Հայաստան հանդիպումը տեղի կունենա Սանկտ Պետերբուրգում*
> «Սովետսկի սպորտի» հետ զրույցում Ռուսաստանի ֆուտբոլային միության նախագահ Սերգեյ Ֆուրսենկոն հայտարարել է, որ Եվրոպայի առաջնության Ռուսաստան - Հայաստան  ընտրական հանդիպումը հունիսի 4-ին կանցկացվի Սանկտ Պետերբուրգում:
> 
> «Խոսելով ընտրական խմբի մասին` ուզում եմ կրկնել, որ չորս արտագնա խաղում երեք հաղթանակ ենք տարել: Դա լավ արդյունք է: Այժմ չորս հանդիպում տանն ենք անցկացնելու, իսկ այստեղ պատերն էլ են օգնում: Հաղորդում եմ ձեզ, որ հունիսի 4-ին Հայաստանի հետ խաղում ենք Պիտերում: Մենք գերազանց հեռանկարներ ունենք: Մենք ավելացնում ենք խաղից խաղ: Հայաստանի հետ խաղը հետաքրքիր էր: Այո, եզրափակող դրվագներում մենք հաջողություն չունեցանք, սակայն տղաների ցանկությունը հսկայական էր: Վստահ եմ, որ Պետերբուրգում Հայաստանի հետ խաղում մենք շատ ավելին կանենք: Վստահ եմ` կլինեն գոլեր: Եթե Երեւանում մեկ գնդակ խփեինք` կհաղթեինք խոշոր հաշվով»,- ասել է Ֆուրսենկոն:


Աղբյուր՝ Նյուզ.ամ

----------

tikopx (31.03.2011)

----------


## tikopx

> փաստորեն տեղը հլը չորոշված տոմսեր են ծախում  հետո էլ մեր երկրից են բողոքում, որ վատ էին կազմակերպել
> 
> 
> Աղբյուր՝ Նյուզ.ամ


բա որ ասում եմ չառնեք, Վահիկ ջան նայի, հետո հաստատ մի բան խոսա, Վիկ ջան, ես գիտեի, որ սենցա, դրա համար էի ասում տոեմս չառնեք , որտեղ էլ որ ծախեն:

----------

V!k (31.03.2011)

----------


## Աբելյան

Ռումինիա_Բոսնիա-Հերցեգովինա 2-0
Մուտու, Մարիկա
առաջի կեսը վերջանում ա:

Սան-Մարինո_Ֆինլանդիա 0-0
20 րոպե Սան-Մարինոն դիմանում ա:

Խորվաթիա-Վրաստան 0-1
Ընդմիջում:

Մի քանի խաղ սկսվել ա քիչ առաջ:

----------

Ambrosine (03.06.2011)

----------


## Աբելյան

Սան Մարինոն դիմացավ 40 րոպե: Մայքլ Ֆորսելը բացեց հաշիվը:
Աբիդալը ինքնագոլ խփեց Մինսկում, բայց մինչև գրում էի, Մալուդան հավասարացրեց:
Բելգիայի արագ գոլին Թուրքիան նոր պատասխանեց:
Ավստրիա-Գերմանիա 0-1
Համարյա ընդմիջում (ստեղ Մարիո Գոմեսը 44-րդ րոպեին խփեց):
Մոլդովա-Շվեդիա 0-2 (2-րդ գոլը Էլմանդերը խփեց)
Ռումինիա-Բոսնիա 3-0 (Մարիկա)
Իտալիա-Էստոնիա 2-0 (Ռոսսի, Կասսանո)

----------

Ambrosine (03.06.2011), Yellow Raven (04.06.2011)

----------


## BeatleMan

էսօր ժամը քանիսինա?

----------


## V!k

> էսօր ժամը քանիսինա?


Երևանի ժամանակով 20:00-ին  :Smile:

----------

BeatleMan (04.06.2011)

----------


## Sagittarius

Հաաաայեր, Հաաայեր  :Clapping:

----------

Moonwalker (04.06.2011)

----------


## Moonwalker

Գոոո՜լ: :Yahoo: 


Վայ քո արա, ռուսներն էլ խփեցին: :Angry2:

----------


## davidus

Իսկ դուք տեսաք, թե ինչպես Սեմշովը (՞) «կուտը կերավ»....  :LOL:   արա, բայց դե մարդ չպիտի էդքան ապուշ լինի էլի: Ինչ ինձ հիշում եմ, մի հատ նորմալ մեկնաբան չենք ունեցել...

----------

Moonwalker (04.06.2011), Rammstein (04.06.2011)

----------


## Rammstein

Վայ քու արա, մի հատ էլ գոլ…  :Angry2:

----------


## Shah

էդ անտեր օնլայնը նորմալ չի աշխատում... 



> Վայ քու արա, մի հատ էլ գոլ…


Ռամշ, ո՞նց մի հատ էլ.. լավ էլի

----------


## Moonwalker

> էդ անտեր օնլայնը նորմալ չի աշխատում... 
> 
> Ռամշ, ո՞նց մի հատ էլ.. լավ էլի


Աաաաաա՜ :Angry2: 

3:1  :Angry2:

----------


## Rammstein

11 մետրանոցի շնորհիվ` 3-1
Թքինք…  :Nea:

----------


## Լուսաբեր

ԻԻԻԻհ , խաղից դուրս,    ես էլ գոռացի անտեղի :Angry2:  էն երեխուն էլ էնտեղ քնից հանի :Sad:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Պարտվեցինք, Ռուսաստանն ուժեղ էր ամեն դեպքում :Smile: 
Բայց ունենք հավաքական, որի համար չենք ամաչում, ապրեն բոլորը :Smile:

----------

Ambrosine (04.06.2011), Sagittarius (04.06.2011), Աբելյան (04.06.2011), Լուսաբեր (04.06.2011)

----------


## Աբելյան

Ընդհանուր առմամբ արժանի հաշիվ էր: Մեր թիմը լավն ա, ուղղակի էն թիմը չի, որ Եվրոպայի առաջնություն դուրս գա:

1. Դաշտը չեն տենում
2. Հարվածների մեջ թերանում են
3. Կարևոր պահերին լարվում են
4. Պատասխանատվությունն են թուլացնում
Էս սաղ պրոբլեմները միանգամից չեն լուծվի: Երևի մի սերնդափոխություն հետո նոր ավելի մեծ նպատակներ սկսենք դնելը: Իսկ հիմիկվա թիմը իսկականից վատը չի:

----------

Mephistopheles (05.06.2011)

----------


## Աբելյան

Լատվիա-Իսրայել 1-2
մնում ա 5 րոպե
Բենայուն 19", Բեն Խայիմ ավագ 43"
Երկրորդ կեսում երբ որ Ալմոգ Կոհենը գնդակը տուգանային հրապարակում մշակում էր, կպավ ձեռին: Կաունան կրճատել ա հաշիվը 11մ-ից:
Կես ժամից Հունաստանը հյուրընկալում ա Մալթային: Ամենայն հավանականությամբ հաղթելու ա:
Խորվաթիան ու Հունաստանը համարյա խմբից դուրս են գալիս: Իսրայելը փոքր հնարավորություններ ունի 2-րդ տեղի: Վրաստանը երեկ պարտվելով գործնականում զրկվեց ամեն շանսից:

Անգլիա-Շվեյցարիա 2-2
Տրանկիլո Բառնետտան առաջի կեսում 2 գոլ խփեց, դրանից հետո Լեմպարդը կրճատեց: Երկրորդ կեսում Էշլի Յանգը միանգամից հաշիվը հավասարեցրեց: Մնացած 40 րոպեում Անգլիան գոլ չխփեց: Չնայած Շվեյցարիան դիմացավ, բայց շանսեր համարյա չունի: Գործնականում Անգլիան ու Չեռնոգորիան ապահովել են առաջի 2 տեղերը: Մանավանդ Չեռնոգորիան լավ տպավորություն ա թողնում: 4 խաղ, 3 հաղթանակ (3-ն էլ 1-0 հաշվով), 0-0 Անգլիայի հետ: 4 խաղում ոչ մի բաց թողած գնդակ: Ինչ-որ տեղ աղոտ շանսեր Բուլղարիան ունի, բայց դրա համար պետք ա կես ժամ հետո սկսվող խաղում հաղթի Չեռնոգորիային` էլ էլ մրցակցի հարկի տակ: Էդ խաղով էլ կորոշվի առաջին տեղի հարցը խմբում:

Սկսվեց Սլովակիա-Անդորրա խաղը:

----------


## Ambrosine

Խաղի սկզբից մտածում էի, որ 0-1 ա վերջանալու. որոշել էի էս անգամ հաշիվը գուշակեմ  :Jpit: : Մերոնք խփին, ուրախությունից... մի րոպե էլ չտևեց  :Cray: :
Ռուսները հաղթեցին, բայց էնպես չէր, որ առավելությունը բացահայտ էր. իրենք էլ պաշտպանությունում թերանում էին ու միայն բավականին «հաջող» խախտումների շնորհիվ դարպասը անառիկ էին պահում: Որ մեր թիմը շարունակի աշխատել, եթե այս անգամ էլ չստացվի, ապա 2016-ին թող չկասկածեն, որ մեր երկրի անունը լինելու է եզրափակչի մասնակիցների շարքում: Ապրեն մերոնք  :Smile: :

----------

matlev (04.06.2011), Monk (06.06.2011), Moonwalker (05.06.2011), Ungrateful (05.06.2011), zanazan (05.06.2011), Նաիրուհի (05.06.2011)

----------


## Monk

Պարտվելը պարտվեցինք, բայց սա էն պարտվելը չէր, որից սովորաբար ջղայնանում էի մեր հավաքականի ծերանոցային խաղի վրա: Ապրեն տղերքը, խաղացին, ոչ թե նախկինի պես տառապեցին՝ սպասելով իրենց ու երկրպագուների տառապանքներն ազդարարող մրցավարի սուլիչին: Այո, թերություններ կային, կշարունակենք պահանջկոտ լինել մեր հավաքականից, բայց և արժանին մատուցենք տղերքին: Դեռ ընդհանուր կարգը բարձրացնելու շատ տեղ ունենք, բայց հույսերը մեծ են: Հատկապես հրաշալի էր Յուրան, առանձնակի բրավո իրեն: Մի խոսքով, էս ձևով պարտվելուց ես էնքան էլ վատ չեմ զգում, մենակ թե շարունակեն աճել ու կատարելագործվել, սխալները շտկել:
Հ.Գ. Գիտեմ, որ նման դեպքերում մրցավարին մեղադրելուն հակվածությունը մեծ է լինում, բայց չգիտեմ, որոշ բաներ դուրս չեկավ: Գուցե սխալվում եմ, դրա համար շատ չեմ մանրամասնի:

----------

Ambrosine (04.06.2011), Freeman (04.06.2011), matlev (04.06.2011), Moonwalker (05.06.2011), Աբելյան (04.06.2011), Նաիրուհի (05.06.2011), Շինարար (05.06.2011)

----------


## Ուրվական

> Պարտվեցինք, Ռուսաստանն ուժեղ էր ամեն դեպքում


 Ինչո՞վ էր Ռուսաստանը ուժեղ, Վահիկ:

----------

Ambrosine (05.06.2011), Rammstein (05.06.2011), Ungrateful (05.06.2011)

----------


## Rammstein

Ռուսների խաղը հեչ դուրս չեկավ, տենց խաղով երկար չեն ձգի:  :Nea:  Մերոնց խաղը շատ ավելի դիտարժան էր, ուղղակի որոշ առանցքային կետերում մերոնք խնդիրներ ունեին, եթե չունենային խաղը ամենաշատը 1-1 կվերջանար: Առաջին գոլից հետո թուլացան, հաշիվը հավասրվեց, հետո էլ ներվերը չհերիքեց, մի հատ 11 մետրանոց նվիրեցին ռուսներին: Էս երկու գոլերը իմ կարծիքով ռուսենրի ձեռքբերումը չէր, այլ մերոնց թերացումն էր:

Բայց ամեն դեպքում ապրեն տղերքը սիրուն խաղի համար:

----------

Ambrosine (05.06.2011), Mephistopheles (05.06.2011), Նաիրուհի (05.06.2011)

----------


## Mephistopheles

one brick at a time… տղերքը լավ էին խաղում, մեր յահուդի ախպոր ասածները լրիվ ճիշտ են… ժամանակ ա պետք ու աշխատանք… ստռոգիի ռեժիմ… կարևոր ա…

----------

Ambrosine (05.06.2011)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Հայկական ֆուտբոլով հետաքրքրված չեմ, անտարբեր եմ: Անկեղծ ասած ռուսների պատասխան գոլին եմ ծափ տվել:

----------


## Հարդ

> Հայկական ֆուտբոլով հետաքրքրված չեմ, անտարբեր եմ: Անկեղծ ասած ռուսների պատասխան գոլին եմ ծափ տվել:


Հետաքրքրված չլինելով մեր հավաքականի վերջին ժամանակների խաղով (հայրենասիրությունը հլը մի կողմ), որով հետաքրքրված է ողջ B խումբը և որին համարում են խմբի ամենահետաքրքիր թիմը մի տեսակ տարօրինակ է և ավելի շուտ կարծրատիպ է հիշեցնում :Smile: :

Թեև միվոր չվաստակեցին, բայց ապրեն տղաները :Smile: : Եկեք խոստովանեք, որ ռուսներն իսկականից վախեցած էին խաղում պաշտպանությունում ու մենակ ջարդելով էին չեզոքացնում: Հլը հիշեք, թե Բերեզուցկին առաջին խաղակեսի վերջում ինչ գնով չեզոքացրեց մեր գրոհը: Դա ուրիշ սպորտաձև էր...
Ու թե Մովսիսյանը Բերեզուցկուն ոնց էր շրջանցում :LOL: :
Բաց թողած գոլերի մեջ իհարկե միայն մենք ենք մեղավոր, քանի որ դեռ գենետիկորեն կարծես նստած են հին խաղի նշույլները, որոնք արտացոլվում էին անհեթեթ գոլերի տեսքով:
Իսկ մրցավարը կտրականապես նյարդայնացնում էր :Angry2: : Չհաշվենք խաղից դուրսն ու 11 մետրանոցը, քանի որ կոնկրետ չեմ կարող ասել սխալ էր, թե ճիշտ: Հաշվենք խախտումները, որոնք միշտ նկատում ու պատժում էր մեր թիմին, իսկ ռուսներին աննդհատ ներում էր:

Սա այդ հաշվի խաղը չէր: Ես սովորաբար վատ եմ զգում, երբ հավաքականը պարտվում ա: Բայց էս անգամ հեչ էլ վատ չէի զգում, քանի որ տղաները պայքարեցին: Եվ եթե այսօր չհաղթեցին, ոչնիչ: Իրանք ճիշտ ճանապարհի վրա են ու սենց շարունակելու դեպքում մինչև Իսպանիայի ահն ու սարսափն ենք դառնալու :Smile: :
Ներքին զգացողություն ունեմ, որ առաջիկա 5 տարվա ընթացքում այս թիմով աշխարհի կամ Եվրոպայի եզրափակիչ փուլում մենք դեռ հանդիպելու ենք ռուսներին ու էդ ժամանակ դուրս ենք թողնելու հետագա պայքարից:

Իսկ այս խմբում դեռ ամեն ինչ ավարտված չէ: Պետք է հաղթել Անդորրացիներին, հետո ամենածանր խաղը խաղալ Սլովակների հետ, որտեղ ոչ ոքին էլ լավ արդյունք կլինի: Հետո պետք է վրեժ լուծել սեփական հարկի տակ Մակեդոնացիներից, որին ատամներս սրած ենք սպասելու: Եվ վերջում վրեժ ենք լուծելու Իռլանդացիներից :Smile:

----------

Ambrosine (05.06.2011), Claudia Mori (05.06.2011), Monk (06.06.2011), Moonwalker (05.06.2011), Ungrateful (07.06.2011)

----------


## Rammstein

> Ես սովորաբար վատ եմ զգում, երբ հավաքականը պարտվում ա: Բայց էս անգամ հեչ էլ վատ չէի զգում, քանի որ տղաները պայքարեցին: Եվ եթե այսօր չհաղթեցին, ոչնիչ:


Իսկ ես` հակառակը, սովորաբար վատ չեմ զգում, որ պարտվում են, որտեւ ասում եմ` «Դե տենց էլ պետք ա լիներ», իսկ էս անգամ վատ զգացի, տենց չպետք ա լիներ:  :Beee:

----------


## Vaio

Հայերը շատ լավ խաղացին, ցավոք տխրահռչակ մրցավարը ռուսների կողմից էր: 
Ով ֆուտբոլից հասկանումա, կհաստատի իմ խոսքերը, որ ՆՄԱՆ ՍԻՏՈՒԱՑԻԱՆԵՐՈՒՄ 11 մետրանոց ՉԻ նշանակվում:

----------


## Արծիվ

Եթե ռուսներին հաջողվի էլ անցնել ԵՎՐՈ2012 եզրափակիչ փուլ միևնույն է նրանք դուրս են մնալու հենց խմբային խաղից քանի որ իրենք ցածր կլասի ֆուտբոլի են տիրապետում: Իսկ թե ով սարքեց որ մեր հավաքականը պարտվեց այդ էլ թողնենք ՈՒԵՖԱ-ի խղճին: Շատ կցանկանայինք որ մեր տղաները հաղթանակ տանեին ռուսների հետ խաղում քանի որ դա շատ կարևոր էր մեզ համար ու դրանից էր կախված համարյա ամեն ինչ, բայց դե ինչ արած: Անկախ նրանից թե որ տեղում կհայտնվի Հայաստանի հավաքականը մաղթենք մեր հավաքականին հաջողություն և շատ ցանկալի կլինի մյուս խաղերում հաղթանակներ տեսնենք ինչպես որ մինչ այդ էր  :Sad:

----------


## Աբելյան

Ադրբեջան-Գերմանիա 1-3  :Cool: 
Ուրախացրեց:

----------

Rammstein (08.06.2011)

----------


## Ambrosine

Վաաախ, էսօր էս ինչ լավ օր ա  :Jpit: :
Հայաստանի հավաքականը Անդորրայում հաղթեց տեղի հավաքականին` 0-3  :Clapping: :
Մերոնք թիմ են դարձել. ճիշտ ա, էլի, որ ազգային հավաքականի մարզիչը պետք է հայ լինի: Ու կարծես խաղը ընթանար Հայաստանում. այնքան շատ էին հայ երկրպագուները: Միայն իրենց ձայնն էր լսվում: Ծածանվում էր անգամ Արցախի դրոշը  :Hands Up: : Մի խոսքով, շնորհավոր, հայե՜ր  :Drinks: :

Սեպտեմբերի 6-ին էլ նման տողերով այս թեմայում գրելու առիթ ունենանք: Մեր այս հավաքականը կարող է  :Smile: :

----------

John (03.09.2011), Maxpayne (03.09.2011), Արէա (03.09.2011)

----------


## Okamigo

Աղյուսակում որ տեղում ենք?

----------


## Ambrosine

> Աղյուսակում որ տեղում ենք?


11 միավորով շարունակում ենք մնալ 4-րդ տեղում:

----------


## Okamigo

> 11 միավորով շարունակում ենք մնալ 4-րդ տեղում:


Սլովակիան ու Իռլանդիան ինչքան ունեն?

----------


## Ambrosine

> Սլովակիան ու Իռլանդիան ինչքան ունեն?


2-ն էլ 13 միավոր ունեն, բայց մի խաղ պակաս են անցկացրել: Այսինքն` հնարավոր է, որ արդեն խաղում են: Ռուսաստանն էլ 16 միավորով է առաջինը:

----------


## John

> 2-ն էլ 13 միավոր ունեն, բայց մի խաղ պակաս են անցկացրել: Այսինքն` հնարավոր է, որ արդեն խաղում են: Ռուսաստանն էլ 16 միավորով է առաջինը:


Ոչ-ոքի խաղացին իրար հետ, փաստորեն, եթե Սլովակիային հաղթենք, ռուսներն էլ ամենայն հավանականությամբ Իռլանիդային կհաղթեն, դուրս կգանք 2րդ հորիզոնական, հաջորդ խաղը մակեդոններին պտի որ հաղթենք տանը, կամրապնդվենք 2րդ հորիզոնականում ու վորջին տուրում ռեալ շանսեր կունենանք... Իռլանդիայի հետ ոչ-ոքին նույնիսկ կարող ա հերիք լինի... Երազների գիրկն ընկա...

Երեկ լավ էին խաղում տղեքը, մենակ պաշտպանության կենտրոնի վրա վստահ չեմ, Վալերի Ալեքսանյանը երբեք չի փայլել գերճշգրիտ խաղով... իսկ հաջորդ խաղում մեկ սխալը կարող է վճռական դեր խաղալ... Անդորրայի ավագը մեղք էր... կարելի էր չհեռացնել դաշտից... խեղճ մարզիչը ասում ա «Ախր մենք ընտրության հնարավորություն չունենք...»… Էդ կարմիր քարտը հիմք ա տալիս ենթադրելու, որ մյուս խաղերում Անդորրան խոշոր հաշիվներով ա պարտվելու՝ վռատար չունեն նորմալ, միակ նորմալ պաշտպանն էլ չի խաղալու... 

Մակեդոնացի Գորան Պանդևն ա կարմիր ստացել ռուսենրի հետ խաղում, էդ լավ ա)))

----------

Ambrosine (10.09.2011), Maxpayne (03.09.2011)

----------


## Maxpayne

> Ոչ-ոքի խաղացին իրար հետ, փաստորեն, եթե Սլովակիային հաղթենք, ռուսներն էլ ամենայն հավանականությամբ Իռլանիդային կհաղթեն, դուրս կգանք 2րդ հորիզոնական, հաջորդ խաղը մակեդոններին պտի որ հաղթենք տանը, կամրապնդվենք 2րդ հորիզոնականում ու վորջին տուրում ռեալ շանսեր կունենանք... Իռլանդիայի հետ ոչ-ոքին նույնիսկ կարող ա հերիք լինի... Երազների գիրկն ընկա...
> 
> Երեկ լավ էին խաղում տղեքը, մենակ պաշտպանության կենտրոնի վրա վստահ չեմ, Վալերի Ալեքսանյանը երբեք չի փայլել գերճշգրիտ խաղով... իսկ հաջորդ խաղում մեկ սխալը կարող է վճռական դեր խաղալ... Անդորրայի ավագը մեղք էր... կարելի էր չհեռացնել դաշտից... խեղճ մարզիչը ասում ա «Ախր մենք ընտրության հնարավորություն չունենք...»… Էդ կարմիր քարտը հիմք ա տալիս ենթադրելու, որ մյուս խաղերում Անդորրան խոշոր հաշիվներով ա պարտվելու՝ վռատար չունեն նորմալ, միակ նորմալ պաշտպանն էլ չի խաղալու... 
> 
> Մակեդոնացի Գորան Պանդևն ա կարմիր ստացել ռուսենրի հետ խաղում, էդ լավ ա)))


ճիշտ էս, պաշտպանությունը էլի մնում  ամենամեծ խնդիրը, մյուս խաղում Արզումանյանը չի խաղա ու էլի անհրաժեշտություն կլինի ալեքսանյանին հանելու մեկնարկային կազմ(ես կուզեի էտ դիրքում տենալ Առաքելյանին), Կարելի ա Սարկիսովին թողել ու Յուրային օգտագործել Մանուչարյանի փոխարեն, եկեք համաձայնենք, որ անկայուն խաղաց, իսկ Սարկիսովը վատ չէր կենտրոնական հարձակվողի դիրքում: իսկ այ Ղազարյանը շատ էր սխալվում, բայց քանի որ տաբեերվում ա մեր մյուս խաղացողներից իր համառությամբ՝ էտ մարզչին կստիպի Սլովակների դեմ խաղում մեկնարկային կազմ դուրս բերել Ղազարյանին: Հենոն էլի չխաղաց իր լավագույն խաղը, սխալները հաջորդում էին մեկը մյուսին: հուսանք, որ մեր տղաները մեզ կուրախացնեն՝ տխրեցնելով միլիոնավոր սլովակների.... :LOL:

----------

Սամվել (03.09.2011)

----------


## Vaio

Չեմ կարող մոռանալ Մակեդոնիա - Հայաստան խաղը, երբ մերոնք վերջին վայրկյաններին ձեռքից բաց տվեցին հաղթանակը՝ խաղալով ոչ ոքի, այդպիսով կորցնելով չափազանց կարևոր 2 միավոր, որն էլ կարող է ճակատագրական լինել: 

Այժմ Հայաստանը ունի 11 միավոր և ընդհամենը 4-րդ հորիզոնականում է, իսկ, օրինակ, C խմբի Սլովենիան, G խմբի Չերնոգորիան նույն 11 միավորով իրենց խմբերում զբաղեցնում են 2-րդ հորիզոնականը: 

Դեռ երեք խաղ ունենք՝ Սլովակիայի, Իռլանդիայի և Մակեդոնիայի հետ: 

Հաստատ հնարավոր է, որ Հայաստանի հավաքականը խմբում զբաղեցնի 2-րդ տեղը:

----------

Maxpayne (03.09.2011)

----------


## Vaio

Վաղը՝ սեպտեմբերի 6-ին, տեղի կունենա մեր B խմբի խաղերը:

20:00 Ռուսաստան - Իռլանդիա
23:00 Մակեդոնիա - Անդորա
23:15 Սլովակիա - Հայաստան 

Սլովակիա - Հայաստան խաղը տեղի կունենա Ժիլինա քաղաքում, լեհական մրցավարական բրիգադն է սպասարկելու` Մարչին Բորսկու գլխավորությամբ: 
Հյուսիսայի և հարավային տրիբունաների տոմսերի գները՝ 15 եվրո, արևելյան և արևմտյան տրիբունաների տոմսերի գները՝ 30 եվրո։ 
VIP տոմսերը (արևմտյան տրիբունայի մի որոշ հատված) գները՝ 100 եվրո։ 

Այս խաղում մեզ պետք է *ԲԱՑԱՌԱՊԵՍ* հաղթանակ, եթե ոչ ոքի խաղանք՝ գործնականում դուրս ենք մնալու հետագա պայքարից:

----------

John (05.09.2011), Sagittarius (06.09.2011), Նաիրուհի (06.09.2011)

----------


## John

Կարծում եմ՝ իրատեսորեն եթե նայենք, մեր պաշտպանության կենտրոնը իդելական չէ, չեմ կարծում, որ կկարողանանք հաղթել, չնայած շա՜տ կուզենայի...

----------


## Vaio

> Կարծում եմ՝ իրատեսորեն եթե նայենք, մեր պաշտպանության կենտրոնը իդելական չէ, չեմ կարծում, որ կկարողանանք հաղթել, չնայած շա՜տ կուզենայի...


Ինչ խոսք, շատ դժվար խաղ է լինելու, առավել ևս, որ Սլովակիան վերջին խաղը ոչ ոքի է խաղացել և պետք է ամեն ինչ անի, որ այս խաղը հաղթի, թեպետ, իմ կարծիքով, "ոչ ոքին" Սլովակիայի համար վատ տարբերակ չէ:

----------


## zanazan

եթե նույնիսկ չհաղթեն, ու այսքանով ավարտվի մեր հաջողությունները, պետք է փաստել որ արդեն նորմալ թիմ ունենք, որը ցանկացած մրցակցին կարող է գոլ խփել և հետրաբար հաղթել..
Հիշենք որ նախկինում երազում էինք գոլ տեսնել մերոնց կատարմամբ, հաղթանակի մասին չեինք մտածում..
Անդորաի հետ խաղը դուրս չեկավ (բացառությամբ վերջին 20 րոպեների), մերոնք շատ էին սխալվում կենտրոնում, ու եթե անդորան դրանից չեր կարողանում օգտվել, ապա Սլովակիան հաստատ կօգտվի.

----------

Vaio (06.09.2011)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

*Ապրի´ Յուրան...*  :Yahoo: 
Սլովակիա-*ՀԱՅԱՍՏԱՆ՝* առայժմ 0-*1*

----------

Ambrosine (07.09.2011), Lusinamara (06.09.2011), Maxpayne (07.09.2011), Moonwalker (07.09.2011), Sagittarius (07.09.2011), Արէա (06.09.2011)

----------


## Vaio

Տղեք ջան, ձեր ցավը տանեմ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 0:2

----------

Ambrosine (07.09.2011), Malxas (07.09.2011), Maxpayne (07.09.2011), Moonwalker (07.09.2011), Sagittarius (07.09.2011), Արէա (06.09.2011), Նաիրուհի (06.09.2011)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

Հենոոոո...  :Yahoo:  Հավատս չի գալիս... Այ սրան խաղ եմ ասել, է...

Բերեզովսկի, քեզ էլ պաչ... Հալալ է, տղերք...

----------

Ambrosine (07.09.2011), Malxas (07.09.2011), Maxpayne (07.09.2011), Moonwalker (07.09.2011), Sagittarius (07.09.2011), Vaio (06.09.2011), Արէա (06.09.2011)

----------


## Vaio

Ասելու բան չունեմ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 0:3

 :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:  :Hands Up: 

(Մի քանի րոպե անց)

Ասելու բան չունեմ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 0:4

 :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:

----------

Ambrosine (07.09.2011), BeatleMan (07.09.2011), Maxpayne (07.09.2011), Moonwalker (07.09.2011), Sagittarius (07.09.2011), Նաիրուհի (07.09.2011)

----------


## Արէա

Էս ինչ են անում տղեքը...

Մեռնեմ ես ձեր ջանին  :Love:

----------

Ambrosine (07.09.2011), Lusinamara (06.09.2011), Malxas (07.09.2011), Maxpayne (07.09.2011), Moonwalker (07.09.2011), Sagittarius (07.09.2011), Vaio (07.09.2011), Նաիրուհի (07.09.2011)

----------


## Արէա

աաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաա էս ինչ երազ ա 0:4

----------

Maxpayne (07.09.2011), Moonwalker (07.09.2011), zanazan (07.09.2011), Նաիրուհի (07.09.2011)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

*Վեեերջ... Շնորհավոր, հայություն. 0-4 հաշվով ջախջախեցինք սլովակներին։*
Ոնց որ գրել էր ֆեյսբուքում ընկերներիցս մեկը՝ վերջ, Սլովակիան միացնում ենք Չեխիային...  :Hands Up:

----------

Ambrosine (07.09.2011), Maxpayne (07.09.2011)

----------


## Chilly

ԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱ  ԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱ 4:0 ու ես ֆուտբոլ չեմ նայում :ՃՃՃՃՃՃ

----------

Maxpayne (07.09.2011), Նաիրուհի (07.09.2011), Ռուֆուս (07.09.2011)

----------


## Vaio

Ժողովուրդ, եթե Մակեդոնիային ու Իռլանդիային հաղթենք՝ առնվազն 2-րդ տեղն ենք գրավելու:

----------

Maxpayne (07.09.2011), Արծիվ (07.09.2011)

----------


## zanazan

> աաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաա էս ինչ երազ ա 0:4


ես ու հերս էս քշերվա կեսին գժի նման առանց երաժշտության քոչարի ենք պարում, ու լրիվ տակտով...կինս զարմանքից էշ կտրած վախից քնից զառթնե մեզ ա նայում... :LOL:

----------

Ambrosine (07.09.2011), BeatleMan (07.09.2011), Malxas (07.09.2011), Maxpayne (07.09.2011), Moonwalker (07.09.2011), Sagittarius (07.09.2011), Vaho (07.09.2011), Արէա (07.09.2011), Նաիրուհի (07.09.2011), Տրիբուն (07.09.2011)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Սեպտեմբերի 6-ին էլ նման տողերով այս թեմայում գրելու առիթ ունենանք: Մեր այս հավաքականը կարող է :


Երկար-բարակ չեմ գրելու. ժամանակ չունեմ, կարիքն էլ չկա, միայն ասեմ`
Աաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաա  :Yahoo: 

Ես էլ էի կարծում, որ 0-1 ենք հաղթելու: Բայց 0-1-ից հետո արդեն մտածում էի, որ 0-2 ենք հաղթելու, 0-2-ից հետո... ու այդպես շարունակ  :LOL: : Դեռ խաղի սկզբում էլ, որ էդ անիմաստ բուքմեյքերների գործակիցներն էր ասում, մտածեցի` բա չգնաս ու Հայաստանի օգտին մի 100.000 դնես  :Jpit:  Մի խոսքով, հազար ու մի գործ ունեմ, բայց ուրախությունից ամեն ինչ թողել եմ ու մտել ակումբ, որ շնորհավորեմ ու նորանոր հաղթանակներ մաղթեմ  :Clapping: : Դե արի ու էսօր քնի  :Sad: :

----------

Claudia Mori (07.09.2011), Malxas (07.09.2011), Maxpayne (07.09.2011), Moonwalker (07.09.2011), PygmaliOn (07.09.2011), Sagittarius (07.09.2011), Vaho (07.09.2011), Արէա (07.09.2011), Արծիվ (07.09.2011), Հարդ (07.09.2011), Նաիրուհի (07.09.2011)

----------


## Maxpayne

Ժող Ջաաաաաաաաան Շնորհավորում եմ սաղիտ: էս ինչ արին տղեքը, հալալա Հայերին Բռավոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոո...

----------

Ambrosine (07.09.2011), Moonwalker (07.09.2011), PygmaliOn (07.09.2011), Sagittarius (07.09.2011), Vaio (07.09.2011), Արէա (07.09.2011), Արծիվ (07.09.2011), Հարդ (07.09.2011), Նաիրուհի (07.09.2011)

----------


## Maxpayne

ևս մեկ անգամ Վայելենք մեր Փառահեղ հավաքականի խփած գնդակները...

----------

Claudia Mori (07.09.2011), Moonwalker (07.09.2011), Rammstein (08.09.2011), Sagittarius (07.09.2011), Vaio (07.09.2011), Արծիվ (07.09.2011), Նաիրուհի (07.09.2011)

----------


## Տրիբուն

*ՀԱՅԵԵԵԵԵԵԵԵԵԵԵԵԵԵԵԵԵԵԵԵԵԵԵԵՐ !!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Արա, ցավը տանեմ, էս ի՞նչ արինք:

----------

Ambrosine (10.09.2011), Maxpayne (07.09.2011), Sagittarius (07.09.2011), Արէա (07.09.2011), Հարդ (07.09.2011), Նաիրուհի (07.09.2011)

----------


## zanazan

Մակեդոնացիքին երբ ենք ջախջախելու, ով գիտի?

----------


## Moonwalker

> Մակեդոնացիքին երբ ենք ջախջախելու, ով գիտի?


Կարծեմ հոկտեմբերի 7-ին: :Xeloq:

----------

Maxpayne (07.09.2011), Նաիրուհի (07.09.2011)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Ես էլ ֆուտբոլ չեմ նայում, բայց էս ինչ արին մեր տղերքը...  :Shok:   :Hands Up: 

Շնորհավո՜ր  :Good:

----------

Maxpayne (07.09.2011), Sagittarius (07.09.2011), Հարդ (07.09.2011), Նաիրուհի (07.09.2011)

----------


## Կարնո Սոսե

http://www.facebook.com/l.php?u=http...3gUH_m1oofKBuQ ` խաղից հետո

----------


## Տրիբուն

Մեր ենթախմբում ամենաշատ գոլը մենք ենք խփել - 17, ամենալավ տարբերությունն էլ ա մերը +10: Ու ընդհանուր առմամբ էլ, ալամ Եվրոպայում խփած գոլերով 6-րդ տեղում ենք: Ու դարպասին հարվածներով էլ ենք 6-րդ տեղում: Կարճ ասած, եվրոպայի ամենահարձակվողական թիմերից մեկն ա Հայաստանը էս արդյունքներով:

----------

Ambrosine (10.09.2011), BeatleMan (07.09.2011), Maxpayne (07.09.2011), zanazan (07.09.2011), Արէա (07.09.2011), Հարդ (07.09.2011), Նաիրուհի (07.09.2011)

----------


## BeatleMan

Ժողովուրդ սենց բան չեր եղել որ սենց ընտիր ընրական անցկացնեինք,  տենց խաղ չի եղել որ վատ խաղանք(Երևի մենակ ռուսների հետի առաջին խաղը որ 0:0 էր մի քիչ տարբերվում էր, ինձ թվում ա ավելուրդ աղմուկի պատճառով) դաժը եթե կրվել ենք խաղով հաստատ չենք կրվել ու խաղից խաղ ավելացրել ենք էտ սաղ Մինասյանի շնորհքնա: Ես էլ Մինասյանին չեի հավատում մինչև Իռլանդիայի հետի առաջին խաղը, որ տեսա էտ մարդը թիմա ստեղծում: Ու եթե ընկերականներին կրվում էինք էն մարդիկ որ քարկոծում էին մերոնց, ասում էին էլի կրվանք եսիմ ինչ, հայերը խաղալ չգիտեն, թող գնան իրանց մեսսիներին ու քրիստիանոներին բալետ անեն, եթե պարտության ժամանակ մեր թմի կողքը չեք, ուրեմն հաղթանակի ժամանակ էլ չպտի լինեք:

Ինչ վերաբերվումա խաղին սուձյան կակ վսեգդա իրանց կողմից էր դե էտ արդեն օրինաչափությունա: Հենոին նոկաուտ են անում, Էդգարի մեջքն են ջարդում: Մկոյանը ոտը ոլորումա ցավից չի կարում քայլի տղամարդավարի իրան ստիպումա որ վազի դեղինա ստանում: Երևի ընդմիջման ժամանակ սուձյաին զգուշացրին որ լավ բաներ չի անում: Իսկ մերոնք իսկական տղամարդավարի պայքարեցին մինչև վերջ, ուղղակի հաճույք էի ստանում նայելուց: Լեվոն Հայրապետյանը ընտիրագույն էր ուղղակի, Կառլենը հիացնում էր, հեչ չեր զգավում որ մի կես տարիա 2 րոպեից ավել դաշտում չեր եղել, Մկոյանը Հովսեփյանը Ալեքսանյանը ԲԵՐԵԶՈՎՍԿԻՆ մեկը մեկից ընտիր նվիրված : Հարձակման մասին էլ չեմ խոսում, մեր ամենալավ կողմնա, էլ ոչ մի օզբիլիս ու բոգոսյան պետք չի թող մնան փդեն իրանց անկապ կլուբերում: Ու եթե էսքանից հետո էտ Լուչեսկույա ինչ ա Հենոին էլի հետ խաղացնի էտ օրը լուչեսկուի միս կուտեմ ես: Ու ինձ թվումա Բերեզովսկին մեծ նշանակություն ունի մեր կազմում, բացի ընտիր դարպասապահ լինելուց, Ռոմը պաշտպաններին ուժա տալիս  ու վստահություն: Ու մի հատ 3րդ գոլը նայեք էլի ժողովուրդ ես ուղղակի հիանում եմ  ամեն ինչ սկսումա Բերեզովսկիից ու զգացվումա որ չոտկի մտածված կոմբինացիայա: 

Վոբշեմ շատ խոսացի :Smile:  Բայց երեկ էնքան երջանիկ էի որ գիշերը չեի կարում քնեի  :Wink:

----------

Ambrosine (10.09.2011), Maxpayne (07.09.2011), Moonwalker (07.09.2011), Sagittarius (07.09.2011), zanazan (07.09.2011), Արէա (07.09.2011), Հարդ (07.09.2011), Նաիրուհի (08.09.2011), Տրիբուն (07.09.2011)

----------


## Sagittarius

Արրրրյաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաա՜, էս ի՞նչ արինք  :Hands Up: 

Էսի են դեպքերից ա, որ չեմ կարում որոշեմ ինչ գրեմ՝ գլխիս մեջ ենքան բան ա պտտվում: Բայց հպարտությունը ուտում ա ինձ, երեկ խաղը գերմանացի, կոլումբիացի ընկերներիս հետ էի նայում: Սկզբից ինետը կտրտում ա, հեռուստացույցով էլ Գերմանիան ա խաղում, մեր խաղին առանձնապես մեծ չի հետաքրքրությունը /ինձնից բացի/. վերջում սկսվաաաավ, սաղ կպել էին մեր խաղին, բացել խմբի աղյուսակն են ասումնասիրում, բոլոր տարբերակները, որոնց դեպքում մենք խմբից դուրս ենք գալու: Գերմանացի ընկերներիցս մեկը ասում ա. «Սկի մենք Սլովակիայում էս կարգի սլովակների հախից չէինք գա»..... բո, որ հետս քոչարի էին փորձում պարել  :LOL:  

Հալալա մեր ՏՂԵՐՔԻՆ, որ երեկ սաղ աշխարհով մեկ հպարտացանք մեր ֆուտբոլով: Հայաստանը Եվրոպայի ՈՒրուգվայն է  :Hands Up: 

հ.գ. ձեռի հետ մեր Երիտասարդական հավաքականին էլ շնորհավոր, չմոռանանք, որ երեկ իրանք էլ հրաշք գործեցին Չեխոսլովակիայի մյուս հատվածում՝ ոչ ոքի խաղալով չեխերի հետ և ահագին մեծացնելով խմբից առաջին տեղով Եվրոպայի Առաջնություն դուրս գալու մեր շանսերը: սորրի օֆֆտոպի համար

----------

Ambrosine (10.09.2011), BeatleMan (07.09.2011), John (07.09.2011), Maxpayne (07.09.2011), Moonwalker (07.09.2011), Արէա (07.09.2011), Հարդ (07.09.2011), Նաիրուհի (08.09.2011)

----------


## Հարդ

Հա բայց ինչ ե՞ք զարմանում: Մանուչարյանն ասել էր չէ, որ եթե մենք մեր խաղը խաղանք, սլովակները գրեթե շանս չեն ունենա :Jpit: 

Առաջին խաղակեսի վերջում չգիտեի տեղայի մրցավարի հասցեին, թե լռեի: Լռեցի: Չփոշմանեցի: Ինքը որոշ չափով մեղքերը քավեց՝ *որոշ չափով*:
Էդ ժամանակ մտածում էի, որ տղերքը սենց ցավերով երևի մեռնելով են խաղալու, բայց հավատում էի, որ գոնե 0:1 հրաշքով կհաղթենք:

Բերեզովսկին չնայած որ խաղասկզբում տարօրինակ էր, բայց հետո տեղը հանեց իր վստահ ու բարձր մակարդակի խաղով: Բերեզովսկին մեր ադամանդն ա, մեծագույն դարպասապահ, որը երբեք նշանավոր տիտղոս չի նվաճել: Սա հաշվի առեք:
Հովսեփյանն անհանգստացնում էր Անդորրայի հետ խաղում, քանի որ աննդհատ գնդակ էր կորցնում: Էս խաղում ապացուցեց, որ դա պատահականություն էր: Մեծ ծավալի աշխատանք էր կատաարում 39 - ամյա հարգանքի արժանի վետերանը, ում ամենամեծ գործը դարպասային գծից գնդակ հանելն էր: Քանի որ եթե հաշիվը հավասարվեր, չես կարող ա ասել, թե խաղն ինչ ընթացք կստանար:
Մկոյանն էլ ապրի, լավ էր:
Հայրապետյանն ուղղակի զվարճանում էր :Jpit: : Ոնց էր «տականքավարի» գնդակն ուղղակի տանում մրցակցի հարձակվողի ոտքից ու մտքում չարախնդում: Որ մրցակցի ձեռքին դանակ լիներ, տենց ստորացումից հետո հաստատ Հայրապետյանին կսպաներ:
Կառլենն էլ ուրախացրեց: Վաղուց սենց խաղ երևի չէր ցուցադրել:
Մխիթարյանի մասին էլ գրեթե նույնը կասեմ: Նա վաղուց հավաքականում լավ խաղ չէր ունեցել: Մի պահ մտածում էի, որ կարող ա՞ էլ ցանկցություն էլ չունի հավաքականում խաղալու, բայց հետո հասկացա, որ էդ շատ վիրավորական միտք կլինի: Ու էսօր ինքն ապացուցեց, որ տենց բան չկա: Էս հաղթանակում իր ներդրումը մեծ ա: Շատ մեծ:
Մովսիսյանը հերթական անգամ ապացուցեց որ մեծատառով մարդ ա ու հայրենասեր: Ինքն անգամ երբ խաղադաշտում չի, ինքը մեկ ա թիմակիցների հետ ա ու աննդհատ խաղադաշտում ա մտքով: Ինքն էսօրվա հավաքականի ոգին լրացնողներից մեկն ա:

Մնացածի մասին չեմ կարող կարծիք ասել, քանի որ առանձնապես չեմ հիշում դրվագներ: Թող ներեն, բայց հաղթանակը բոլորինն է, ովքեր եղել են խաղադաշտում, քանի որ վատ խաղացող մարդ չի եղել:

---------------------------------------
Թիմի մասին.

Ուրախալի փաստ է, որ հավաքականը վերջապես սովորել է դրսում խաղալ: Երևի հիշում եք, որ բոլորը նշում էին, որ սա տնային թիմ է, և նրան շատ դժվար է հաղթել սեփական հարկի տակ: Իսկ դրսում շատ անատամ խաղ էր: Իսկ հիմա նայեք: Հիշեք անցյալ տարվա Մակեդոնացիների հետ խաղը: Ու ընդհանրապես բոլոր դրսի խաղերը: Տղաները շատ լավ են իրենց զգում: Դրսում մենք խփել ենք 10 գնդակ, բաց թողել 5 - ը: Սեփական հարկի տակ ավելի քիչ ենք խփել, չնայած որ ավելի շատ խաղ ենք անցկացրել:

Ու արդեն մի տեսակ հին են խոսակցությունները, թե մրցակցի թիմերը կարգով ավելի բարձր են: Հենց մեկը Սլովակիան: Հա լավ, ասենք առաջին խաղում պատահական հաղթեցին կարգով ավելի բարձր թիմին: Ասենք թե մեզ թերագնահատել էին: Բա երկրորդ խաղում ո՞նց եղավ: Ստեղ թերագնահատելու մասին խոսք անգամ լինել չի կարող: Կարելի է վստահաբար ասել, որ այս պահին մեր թիմը առնվազն Եվրոպական միջին մակարդակի թիմ է: Եթե դրան էլ գումարվի խաղացողների ավելի մեծ փորձառություն, թիմը կդառնա բարձրակարգ, ինչպես Եվրոպայի լավագույններն են: Ես չեմ չափազանցնում:

Կոչ եմ անում չթողնել զգունությունը, քանի որ հաջորդ խաղում Մակեդոնիան կարող է կոտրել մեր բոլոր հույսերը: Ինչ անենք թե Մակեդոնիայի գործերը վատ են ընթանում: Սա շատ վտանգավոր թիմ է և պետք է լրջորեն նախապատրաստվել խաղին: Առավել ևս, որ Իռլանդիան խաղալու է Անդորրայի հետ և 3 միավոր կվաստակի: 

Ֆուտբոլում պետք չէ սպասել մրցակցի անհաջողությանը: Պետք է այնպես խաղալ, որ դրա կարիքը չլինի:

----------

Ambrosine (10.09.2011), BeatleMan (07.09.2011), Malxas (07.09.2011), Maxpayne (07.09.2011), Sagittarius (07.09.2011), Vaho (07.09.2011), Արէա (07.09.2011), Նաիրուհի (08.09.2011)

----------


## Vaio

marathonbet սայթը սխալ էր հավաքականների հերթականությունը գրել, հետո նամակ գրեցի ադմինին՝ սխալը ուղեց:

Armenia-slovakia.jpg arm-slov.jpg

----------

BeatleMan (07.09.2011), zanazan (07.09.2011)

----------


## Vaio

> ...Իռլանդիան խաղալու է Անդորրայի հետ և 3 միավոր կվաստակի: Ֆուտբոլում պետք չէ սպասել մրցակցի անհաջողությանը: Պետք է այնպես խաղալ, որ դրա կարիքը չլինի:


Խոխմը էն կլինի, որ Իռլանդիան Անդորայի հետ 0:0 խաղա )))

----------


## Malxas

Մի տարօրինակ ֆուտբոլային երևույթ եմ նկատել հայերի մոտ: Կհավաքվեն, կխոսեն մի լուրջ ֆուտբոլային հավաքականի մասին ու վերջում այն զարմանալի եզրակացությանը կգան, որ «դրանք ֆուտբոլ խաղալ չեն իմանում»: Դե իսկ երբ մեր ֆուտբոլիստներն են այդպիսի եզրակացության գալիս…  :Hands Up: 
Ի դեպ, վերջին նմանատիպ հայտարարությունը լսել եմ Իռլանդիայի հավաքականի մասին  :Wink:

----------


## Rammstein

Բայց հալալ ա… հալալ ա սլովակներին, որ էդքան դիմացան, ընդամենը 4 հատ գնդակ բաց թողեցին…  :LOL: 
Էս 4:0 չէր, էս 10:0 էր  :Jpit: : Հալալ ա մեր տղերքին ու հատկապես մարզիչին, էս հաղթանակը ամենաշատը իրա «մեղքն» էր:  :Hands Up:

----------

Ambrosine (10.09.2011), yerevanci (08.09.2011), Նաիրուհի (08.09.2011), Ուրվական (12.09.2011)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Երեկ իռլանդական ֆորումներից մեկն էի բզբզում, Հայաստան-Սլովակիա խաղի ժամանակ բոլորը Հայաստանի կողմից էին, բայց հենց տեսան, որ Հայաստան երկրորդ անգամ խոշոր հաշվով հաղթեց էն թիմին, որի հետ իրենք 2 անգամ ոչ-ոքի էին խաղացել, նենց էին խառնվել իրար... Մի խոսքով հիմա ահավոր վախենում են մեզանից:  :Goblin:

----------

Ambrosine (10.09.2011), Moonwalker (08.09.2011), Vaio (09.09.2011), Նաիրուհի (08.09.2011)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Երեկ իռլանդական ֆորումներից մեկն էի բզբզում, Հայաստան-Սլովակիա խաղի ժամանակ բոլորը Հայաստանի կողմից էին, բայց հենց տեսան, որ Հայաստան երկրորդ անգամ խոշոր հաշվով հաղթեց էն թիմին, որի հետ իրենք 2 անգամ ոչ-ոքի էին խաղացել, նենց էին խառնվել իրար... Մի խոսքով հիմա ահավոր վախենում են մեզանից:


Վախենում են, թող հիմիկվանից խաղը բոյկոտեն ու հանձնվեն  :LOL:

----------

Ambrosine (10.09.2011), Նաիրուհի (08.09.2011), Ուրվական (12.09.2011)

----------


## Sagittarius

> Երեկ իռլանդական ֆորումներից մեկն էի բզբզում, Հայաստան-Սլովակիա խաղի ժամանակ բոլորը Հայաստանի կողմից էին, բայց հենց տեսան, որ Հայաստան երկրորդ անգամ խոշոր հաշվով հաղթեց էն թիմին, որի հետ իրենք 2 անգամ ոչ-ոքի էին խաղացել, նենց էին խառնվել իրար... Մի խոսքով հիմա ահավոր վախենում են մեզանից:


լինկ տուր մենք էլ մի քիչ զբաղվենք.  :Smile:  

հ.գ. --» Դուբլին՝ երկկողմանի չվերթը 60 euro,  :Love:  Իռլանդիա - Հայասստան խաղի տոմսը՝ 45 euro,  :Love:

----------


## John

> լինկ տուր մենք էլ մի քիչ զբաղվենք.  
> 
> հ.գ. --» Դուբլին՝ երկկողմանի չվերթը 60 euro,  Իռլանդիա - Հայասստան խաղի տոմսը՝ 45 euro,


Էս հետգրությունը լուրջ էր ախպերս... ո՞րտեղից նման ինֆո...

----------


## Sagittarius

> Էս հետգրությունը լուրջ էր ախպերս... ո՞րտեղից նման ինֆո...


սորրի, թռիքչը Գերմանիայից ա  :Sad:  

սա էլ տոմսերի համար, բայց չգիտեմ, արդյոք՝ իրանք հյուրերի սեկտորի համար էլ են վաճառում, ամեն դեպքում 45 euro-ից ավել չի լինի:

----------


## John

> սորրի, թռիքչը Գերմանիայից ա  
> 
> սա էլ տոմսերի համար, բայց չգիտեմ, արդյոք՝ իրանք հյուրերի սեկտորի համար էլ են վաճառում, ամեն դեպքում 45 euro-ից ավել չի լինի:


աաաաա, ես էլ մտածեցի մի լավ բան վսյո տակի արեցին էս երկրում... բայց ո՞ւր ա մեզ տենց բախտ... գոնե 1-2 չվերթ կարելի էր իրականացնել տենց պայմաններով... բայց չեմ հավատում...

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> լինկ տուր մենք էլ մի քիչ զբաղվենք.  
> 
> հ.գ. --» Դուբլին՝ երկկողմանի չվերթը 60 euro,  Իռլանդիա - Հայասստան խաղի տոմսը՝ 45 euro,


www.boards.ie

----------

Sagittarius (08.09.2011)

----------


## John

> www.boards.ie


ավելի կոնկրետ
http://www.boards.ie/vbulletin/showt...p?t=2056380471

----------

Sagittarius (08.09.2011)

----------


## John

Երազում եմ, որ Սլովակիան հաղթի մնացած երկու խաղում ու Հայաստանն էլ հաղթի մնացած երկու խաղում ու Սլովակիան ու Հայաստանը դուրս գան ԵՎՐՈ... էս ռուսները չեն խաղում քիչ ա՝ կեղտոտ ազգ են... սկսել են սիրել հայերին... հայկական ֆուտբոլը... սլովակները մի հատ որ կերցնեն՝ կջոգեն, որ պատահականը իրանց հաղթանակն էր հայերի նկատմամբ, ոչ թե հայերի խփած 4 գոլը...

----------

BeatleMan (09.09.2011), Moonwalker (09.09.2011), Vaio (09.09.2011), zanazan (09.09.2011), Գեա (09.09.2011), Ձայնալար (11.09.2011), Նաիրուհի (09.09.2011)

----------


## Vaio

> Երազում եմ, որ Սլովակիան հաղթի մնացած երկու խաղում ու Հայաստանն էլ հաղթի մնացած երկու խաղում ու Սլովակիան ու Հայաստանը դուրս գան ԵՎՐՈ... էս ռուսները չեն խաղում քիչ ա՝ կեղտոտ ազգ են... սկսել են սիրել հայերին... հայկական ֆուտբոլը... սլովակները մի հատ որ կերցնեն՝ կջոգեն, որ պատահականը իրանց հաղթանակն էր հայերի նկատմամբ, ոչ թե հայերի խփած 4 գոլը...


Շատ լավ կլինի, էտ դեպքում մենք 1-ին տեղով ենք դուրս գալու:

----------


## John

> Շատ լավ կլինի, էտ դեպքում մենք 1-ին տեղով ենք դուրս գալու:


բացի դրանից էս ռուսների քիթն էլ կտրորվի, հայերի գործակիցը 1ին տեղի 30 դնողի քիթն էլ ու վաբշե ռուսները կջոգեն, որ Սլովակիային սատկցելով մենք իրանց չէինք հաճոյանում՝ էդ մեզ էր պետք...

----------

Հարդ (10.09.2011), Ձայնալար (11.09.2011), Նաիրուհի (09.09.2011)

----------


## Sagittarius

> բացի դրանից էս ռուսների քիթն էլ կտրորվի, հայերի գործակիցը 1ին տեղի 30 դնողի քիթն էլ ու վաբշե ռուսները կջոգեն, որ Սլովակիային սատկցելով մենք իրանց չէինք հաճոյանում՝ էդ մեզ էր պետք...


Ընդհանուր առմամբ ռուս և իռլանդացի /հատկապես ռուս/ ֆուտբոլային մասնագետները, մարզիչները մեկնաբաները իրենց համառ բթությամբ հիացնում են  :Jpit:  
Ամենառաջին տուրից մինչև հիմա նույն հարցն են տալիս «Խմբից դուրս գալու նպատակներ ունե՞ք».... չէ գիտե՞ք, որ տենց բան լինի ձեզ ենք զիջելու մեր տեղը: ՈՒ մինչև հիմա չեն ուզում իրանց ուղեղը մտցնեն, որ մենք միավորներ ենք վաստակում, ոչ թե իրանց դուրս գալու, կամ սլովակների դուրս չգալու, այլ միայն մեզ համար: 

Էտ առումով հարգանքներս Վայսին, խմբի միակ մասնագետն էր, որ կոռեկտ էր արտահայտվում Հայաստանի խաղի մասին, էն էլ խեղճի բախտը մեկա չբերեց: Հարգում եմ էտ հավաքականին ու իրենց՝ պարտությունը պատվով ընդունելու կարողությունը: 

Սլովակիա-Ռուսաստան խաղում երկրպագելու եմ Սլովակների օգտին և հույսով եմ միասին խմբից դուրս կգանք:

----------

Malxas (11.09.2011), Vaio (10.09.2011), Հարդ (10.09.2011), Ձայնալար (11.09.2011), Նաիրուհի (10.09.2011)

----------


## Կարնո Սոսե

> Ընդհանուր առմամբ ռուս և իռլանդացի /հատկապես ռուս/ ֆուտբոլային մասնագետները, մարզիչները մեկնաբաները իրենց համառ բթությամբ հիացնում են  
> Ամենառաջին տուրից մինչև հիմա նույն հարցն են տալիս «Խմբից դուրս գալու նպատակներ ունե՞ք».... չէ գիտե՞ք, որ տենց բան լինի ձեզ ենք զիջելու մեր տեղը: ՈՒ մինչև հիմա չեն ուզում իրանց ուղեղը մտցնեն, որ մենք միավորներ ենք վաստակում, ոչ թե իրանց դուրս գալու, կամ սլովակների դուրս չգալու, այլ միայն մեզ համար: 
> 
> Էտ առումով հարգանքներս Վայսին, խմբի միակ մասնագետն էր, որ կոռեկտ էր արտահայտվում Հայաստանի խաղի մասին, էն էլ խեղճի բախտը մեկա չբերեց: Հարգում եմ էտ հավաքականին ու իրենց՝ պարտությունը պատվով ընդունելու կարողությունը: 
> 
> Սլովակիա-Ռուսաստան խաղում երկրպագելու եմ Սլովակների օգտին և հույսով եմ միասին խմբից դուրս կգանք:


ես ևս Սլովակներին եմ երկրպագելու ու հույս ունենանք , որ կհաղթեն , ինչը անիրագործելի չէ !!! Սլովակների դարպասի բանալին կարծես թե միայն մենք ենք ,գտել . բաց թողած 8 գոլից 7-ը  մերոնք են հեղինակել :Hands Up:

----------

Ձայնալար (11.09.2011)

----------


## John

Սլովակները իսկապես հարգանքի են արժանի... ու իսկապես ուզում եմ, որ իռլանդացիներն ու ռուսները թռնեն պեչենու ծառը...

----------


## Ambrosine

*Մոդերատորական. երեխեք, էլ խաղադրույքների մասին չգրեք այս թեմայում: Կա դրա համար նախատեսված թեմա:
Բոլոր նմանատիպ գրառումները տեղափոխել եմ: Հաջորդ անգամ չեմ տեղափոխի: Դրանք ուղղակի կջնջվեն, հեղինակներն էլ` կզգուշացվեն:*

----------


## Հարդ

Ինձ էլ հատկապես վերջերս ահավոր ջղայնացնում ա ռուսների Սագիտարիուսի ասած՝ բթությունը: Բայց ուրիշ բանի համար: Նախ նրա համար, որ իրանց փթած հավաքականով հանդերձ տենց էլ պրիզնատ չեն գալիս, որ մեր հավաքականն ուժեղ ա: Ու ամեն հաղթանակից հետո ասում են, թե Հայաստանի հավաքականը կրկին անակնկալ մատուցեց: Ասա այ դոդ գլուխներ թույլ հավաքականը մի անգամ, շատ շատ 2 անգամ անակնկալ մատուցի, ոչ թե ամբողջ ընտրական մրցաշարի ընթացքում: Մեկն ասի հլը ֆռացեք ձեր հավաքականին նայեք էլի: Բացի անուններից ուրիշ ոչինչ չկա: Մեր հույսով եք ապրել էսքան ժամանակ: Հունից հանում ա աննդհատ խորվաթների հետ համեմատությունը: Պետք չի հա՞ մեզ ձեր շնորհակալությունը:
Որ մարդ ուզում ա կույր ձևանա, ավելի լավ ա հետը գործ չունենաս:

Ու բացի էդ. էդ ի՞նչ խաղ են ցուցադրում որ հայտնվեն եզրափակչում: Մակեդոնիային հազիվ են հաղթում: Հլը մի բան էլ առաջին տեղով...  Լավ կլինի եթե էս անգամ խմբից դուրս չգան, խելքները տեղը գա:

Սա նայեք.





հ.գ. Բայց ինչ լավ կլիներ, եթե նորմալ գնով հնարավորություն լիներ Իռլանդիա գնալ :Love: : Խաղը, երկիրը... Վերջապես Բրիտանիայի վրա ոտք կդնեի:

----------

John (10.09.2011), Moonwalker (10.09.2011), Արէա (10.09.2011), Ձայնալար (11.09.2011)

----------


## Vaio

Սլովակիա - Ռուսաստան խաղում *ՄԻԱՆՇԱՆԱԿ* ֆավորիտը Սլովակիան է: 
Նախ Սլովակիան խոշոր պառտությունից հետո գազազելա և պետք է ապացուցի, որ էտ պարտությունը չի նշանակում, որ ինքը թույլ թիմա, հետո էլ՝ իրա դաշտումա: 

Սլովակները հաղթելո՛ւ են:

----------

Malxas (11.09.2011)

----------


## Vaio

> Մոդերատորական. երեխեք, էլ խաղադրույքների մասին չգրեք այս թեմայում: Կա դրա համար նախատեսված թեմա:


Հարգելի մոդերատոր, ինչ եք կարծում, մի կոնկրետ թեմային (Եվրո-2012) նվիրված պոստերը կարդալու համար պետք է մտնել երկու տարբեր թեմա և ընթերցել մե՛կ այս տեղից, մե՛կ այն տեղից? 

("Եվրո-2012"-ի հետ կապված *խաղադրույք*ների մասին գրառումներնել են մտնում "Եվրո-2012"-ի թեմայի մեջ, կապ ունեն այդ թեմայի հետ)

----------


## zanazan

> Սլովակիա - Ռուսաստան խաղում *ՄԻԱՆՇԱՆԱԿ* ֆավորիտը Սլովակիան է: 
> Նախ Սլովակիան խոշոր պառտությունից հետո գազազելա և պետք է ապացուցի, որ էտ պարտությունը չի նշանակում, որ ինքը թույլ թիմա, հետո էլ՝ իրա դաշտումա: 
> 
> Սլովակները հաղթելո՛ւ են:


եթե Սլովակները հաղթեն 2 անգամ շատ գարեջուր կխմեմ սովորականից, մերոնց հաղթանակի, և ռսների պարտության համար..

----------


## Ambrosine

> Հարգելի մոդերատոր, ինչ եք կարծում, մի կոնկրետ թեմային (Եվրո-2012) նվիրված պոստերը կարդալու համար պետք է մտնել երկու տարբեր թեմա և ընթերցել մե՛կ այս տեղից, մե՛կ այն տեղից? 
> 
> ("Եվրո-2012"-ի հետ կապված *խաղադրույք*ների մասին գրառումներնել են մտնում "Եվրո-2012"-ի թեմայի մեջ, կապ ունեն այդ թեմայի հետ)


Հարգելի Vaio, թեմաների առանձնացումը ինքնանպատակ չէ. փորձը ցույց է տվել, որ խաղադրույքների մասին քննարկումները թեման վեր են ածում զրուցարանի: Թե ով ինչքան է շահել կամ կրվել, դա ֆուտբոլի հետ կապ չունի: Մենք այստեղ քննարկում ենք հենց ֆուտբոլը, ոչ թե ֆինանսական եկամուտները կամ կորուստները: Եթե ուզում եք այդ մասին գրել, խնդրեմ, նորից եմ ասում` կա համապատասխան թեմա, որը, եթե մոդերատոր չլինեի, չէի էլ կարդա: Բացի այդ, խաղադրույքներ կատարելը ողջունելի չեն: Ճիշտ է, դա յուրաքանչյուրի անձնական գործն է, բայց մեր բաժինը կարդում են նաև անչափահասներ, որոնք, ձեր հաղթանակներից ոգևորված, իրենք էլ կարող են սկսել խաղադրույքներ կատարելը` շրջանցելով ամեն կարգ ու կանոն: Նույնն էլ հանդիպումների ժամի և վայրի մասին գրառումները. կա համապատասխան թեմա, որ ամեն մեկը չմտնի ու գրի` ես այս ալիքով եմ դիտելու, նա` ինտերնետի այս կայքի միջոցով... ես միայն թույլատրում եմ այն գրառումները, որտեղ ծավալուն ինֆորմացիա է` հանդիպման մասին` սկսած ժամից, մրցավեճի անցկացման վայրից, մասնագետների գնահատականներից, թիմերի կազմերից, սեփական գնահատականներից: Կարճ ասած` խուսափեք ոչ համապատասխան թեմայում գրելուց:

Կարծում եմ` ծանոթ չեք նաև սպորտ բաժնի կանոնադրությանը, որը խորհուրդ կտայի կարդալ`
Սպորտ բաժնի կանոնադրություն

----------

John (11.09.2011), Malxas (11.09.2011), Moonwalker (11.09.2011), Rammstein (11.09.2011), Sagittarius (11.09.2011), Ձայնալար (11.09.2011), Նաիրուհի (13.09.2011), Ուրվական (12.09.2011)

----------


## Maxpayne

Ժող ՄԱկեդոնիայի հետ խաղի տոմսերից տեղեկություններ կան? երբ են հանվելու վաճառքի ու մեկ էլ գները ինչքան կլնեն....

----------


## Malxas

> Ժող ՄԱկեդոնիայի հետ խաղի տոմսերից տեղեկություններ կան? երբ են հանվելու վաճառքի ու մեկ էլ գները ինչքան կլնեն....


Վաղվանից

----------

Maxpayne (13.09.2011)

----------


## REAL_ist

Ռուսների հետ խաղի գներն են ոնց որ, համենայն դեպս արևելյանը էլի 5000-ա:

----------


## John

էս էն խաղն ա, որ եթե 3 տարի առաջ լիներ՝ սենց գներով չէր լցվի ստադիոնի կեսից ավելին, իսկ հիմա՝ կարծում եմ կլցվի...

----------


## Կարնո Սոսե

> էս էն խաղն ա, որ եթե 3 տարի առաջ լիներ՝ սենց գներով չէր լցվի ստադիոնի կեսից ավելին, իսկ հիմա՝ կարծում եմ կլցվի...


նույն գներով Ռուսաստանի հետ խաղի ժամանակ մարզադաշտը լեփ-լեցուն էր , նույնիսկ կանգնած մարդիկ կային , մեր հավաքականի նման հաղթանակներից հետո ` առավել ևս կլցվի

----------


## Maxpayne

փաստորեն Լինում ա 3000-հյուսիսային, հարավային; 5000-արևելյան; 7000-արևմտյան: լավ ա, լավ ա, ինչ գին էլ դնեն(իհարկե խելքին մոտ)` դաշտը լցվելու ա... ViVa Armenia

----------


## Կարնո Սոսե

Ուշադրություն, ուշադրություն !!!  :LOL:  ամսի 14-ից ժամը  12:00-ից  հետո  հյուսիսային  և  հարավային  տրիբունաների  տոմսերը  լկինեն վաճառքում  Հանրապետական  մարզադաշտի  տոմսարկղերում !!!

----------

Lusinamara (13.09.2011), Vaio (14.09.2011)

----------


## John

> նույն գներով Ռուսաստանի հետ խաղի ժամանակ մարզադաշտը լեփ-լեցուն էր , նույնիսկ կանգնած մարդիկ կային , մեր հավաքականի նման հաղթանակներից հետո ` առավել ևս կլցվի


շատ կարևոր է թե ով է մրցակիցը... Մակեդոնիան ու Ռուսաստանը մեկ չեն, այլ հարց է, որ Մակեդոնիայի հետ խաղը հիմա առավել քան կարևոր է, դրա համար եմ նշել
*



			
				որ եթե 3 տարի առաջ լիներ՝ սենց գներով չէր լցվի ստադիոնի կեսից ավելին, իսկ հիմա՝ կարծում եմ կլցվի...
			
		

*

----------


## Կարնո Սոսե

> շատ կարևոր է թե ով է մրցակիցը... Մակեդոնիան ու Ռուսաստանը մեկ չեն, այլ հարց է, որ Մակեդոնիայի հետ խաղը հիմա առավել քան կարևոր է, դրա համար եմ նշել


Հիմա eթե նույնիսկ Անդորրան գար ` մարզադաշտն էլի կլցվեր , ու պատճառը  միայն  խաղի  կարևորությունը  չի կամ մրցակցի  որակական հատկանիշները , այլ  մեր  հավաքականի  ցուցադրած  խաղը , որը  բոլորին ա ոգեշնչել  :Smile:

----------


## John

> Հիմա eթե նույնիսկ Անդորրան գար ` մարզադաշտն էլի կլցվեր , ու պատճառը  միայն  խաղի  կարևորությունը  չի կամ մրցակցի  որակական հատկանիշները , այլ  մեր  հավաքականի  ցուցադրած  խաղը , որը  բոլորին ա ոգեշնչել


լսի, ես չեմ ուզում գրածս 3րդ անգամ մեջբերել, բայց հույս ունեմ՝ ուղղակի չես փորձում գրածս ընկալել՝ ոչ թե ուզում ես չի ստացվում... լուրջ ներվերս չի հերիքում  :Smile:

----------


## Կարնո Սոսե

> լսի, ես չեմ ուզում գրածս 3րդ անգամ մեջբերել, բայց հույս ունեմ՝ ուղղակի չես փորձում գրածս ընկալել՝ ոչ թե ուզում ես չի ստացվում... լուրջ ներվերս չի հերիքում


լավ ինչ ենք երկարացնում , ուղղակի ուզում էի ասել , որ ոչ թե "կարծում  եմ "  կլցվի , այլ հաստատ կլցվիւ . էսքան բան :Դ

----------


## Maxpayne

3000, 5000, 8000 տոմսերի գներն են....

----------

Vaio (14.09.2011)

----------


## Vaio

> Ուշադրություն, ուշադրություն !!!  ամսի 14-ից ժամը  12:00-ից  հետո  *հյուսիսային  և  հարավային*  տրիբունաների  տոմսերը  լկինեն վաճառքում  Հանրապետական  մարզադաշտի  տոմսարկղերում !!!


Նաև արևմտյան ու արևելյան տրիբունաների տոմսերը!

----------


## John

> Նաև արևմտյան ու արևելյան տրիբունաների տոմսերը!


բայց արևելյանի մեջտեղի մասի տոմսեր չկան...

----------


## Taurus

> բայց արևելյանի մեջտեղի մասի տոմսեր չկան...


հավանաբար, ի սկզբանե վաճառվել են ինչ-որ ընկերությունների, կամ էլ Ֆաֆն ա վերցրել, էտ իրանց մշտական տեղերն ա:

----------


## John

> հավանաբար, ի սկզբանե վաճառվել են ինչ-որ ընկերությունների, կամ էլ Ֆաֆն ա վերցրել, էտ իրանց մշտական տեղերն ա:


ՖԱՖ-ի պահով գիտեմ, բայց ՖԱՖ-ի զբաղեցնելիք տարածքը եթե չի եռապատկվել՝ ուրեմն քո ասած առաջին տարբերակն ա հվանաբար

----------


## Ozon



----------

Sagittarius (18.09.2011), Vaio (18.09.2011), Արէա (18.09.2011), Ներսես_AM (18.09.2011)

----------


## Maxpayne

Նորմալ ա, ես էրեկ եմ 8000-նոց վերցրել, նենց որ ֆուտբոլ նայինք, բայց ես կուզեի որ անձնագրերի պահով սահմանափակումը գործեր որովհետև նորից կսկսվի խաղից առաջ տոմսերի <<Թվային>> Վաճառքը....

----------


## Vaio

Ես էլ 5.000-անոց եմ վերցրել: 

Միշտ արևմտյան տրիբունայում եմ նստել, այս անգամ որոշեցի նստել արևելյանում, քանի որ արևելյանի ժողովուրդը շատ ավելի *շուխուրչիա*, բալետ անողա  :Hands Up:

----------

Maxpayne (18.09.2011)

----------


## Vaio

*Հայաստանի Հավաքականի ֆանատներին:*

Հետաքրքրվել եմ, հոկտեմբերի 11-ին տեղի ունենալիք Իռլանդիա - Հայաստան ֆուտբոլային խաղին մասնակցել ցանկացողները պետք է ունենան 300 euro, որի մեջ չի մտնում հյուրանոցի և սնվելու գումարը, միայն մտնում է ինքնաթիռի և ստադիոնի տոմսերի գումարը: 

Իմ ունեցած ինֆորմացիայով՝ նույն ինքնաթիռով եք թռչելու, որով և ֆուտբոլիստները:

----------

Maxpayne (18.09.2011)

----------


## Maxpayne

> Ես էլ 5.000-անոց եմ վերցրել: 
> 
> Միշտ արևմտյան տրիբունայում եմ նստել, այս անգամ որոշեցի նստել արևելյանում, քանի որ արևելյանի ժողովուրդը շատ ավելի *շուխուրչիա*, բալետ անողա


ես էլ էի 5000-նոց ուզում, բայց ուշացա արդեն պրծել էր... գնալով ՀՖՖ-ն ստիպված ա լինում մտածելու Նոր ու ավելի մեծ մարզադաշտի կառուցման վրա, կամ էլ <<Հրազդանի>> վերանորուգումով պետք ա զբաղվել, թե չէ սենց չի լինի...

----------

Vaio (18.09.2011)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

*ԼԵՀԱՍՏԱՆԸ ԲԱՆՏԵՐՈՒՄ ՏԵՂԵՐ Է ՆԱԽԱՊԱՏՐԱՍՏՈՒՄ ԵՎՐՈ-2012-Ի ԽՈՒԼԻԳԱՆՆԵՐԻ ՀԱՄԱՐ*


Լեհաստանը Եվրո-2012-ի համար պետք է երկու հազար տեղ նախապատրաստի բանտերում ֆուտբոլասերների համար, տեղեկացնում է Gazeta Wyborcza-ն:

Ինչպես ընդգծում է հրատարակությունը, իսկական բանտարկյալներին տեղափոխություններ են սպասում: Լեհաստանի համար այս գորընթացը նորույթ է:

Նախորդ առաջնությունների կազմակերպիչները նոր բանտեր են կառուցել այս նպատակով:

*ArmSport.am*

----------

Ambrosine (27.09.2011)

----------


## BeatleMan

> ես էլ էի 5000-նոց ուզում, բայց ուշացա արդեն պրծել էր... գնալով ՀՖՖ-ն ստիպված ա լինում մտածելու Նոր ու ավելի մեծ մարզադաշտի կառուցման վրա, կամ էլ <<Հրազդանի>> վերանորուգումով պետք ա զբաղվել, թե չէ սենց չի լինի...


FAF-ը տոմսերա պահել արևելյանում եթե ուզենաք իրանցից կարաք առնեք հենց իրա գնով

----------


## Vaio

Իռլանդիա-Հայաստան խաղի տոմսերը կարելի է ձեռք բերել ինտերնետով՝ www.fai.ie/awayfantickets

----------


## Ապե Ջան

*Բարսայի 9 խաղացող Իսպանիայի հավաքականում (30/09/2011)*
Իսպանիայի հավաքականի գլխավոր մարզիչ Վիսենտե դել Բոսկեն արդեն հրապարակել է այն խաղացողների ցանկը, ովքեր կարմիր ֆուրիայի կազմում կլինեն Եվրո 2012 - ի ընտրական փուլի վերջին 2 խաղերի ընթացքում:

Այդպիսով, Վալդեսը, Պույոլը, Պիկեն, Բուսկետսը, Չավին, Ֆաբրեգասը, Տիագոն, Պեդրոն ու Վիլյան կօգնեն Դել Բոսկեի թիմին Չեխիայի և Շոտլանդիայի դեմ խաղերում:

Ինիեստան և Մոնտոյան բացակայում են

Ի տարբերություն նախորդ հավաքի, այս անգամ Դել Բոսկեն հավաքական չի հրավիրել Բարսելոնա Բ - ի աջ պաշտպան Մարտին Մոնտոյային: Անդրես Ինիեստան նույնպես չի կարող օգնել կարմիր ֆուրիային, քանզի վնասվածք ունի: Փոխարենը Դել Բոսկեն կարող է հույսեր կապել Պույոլի ու Պիկեի հետ, ովքեր վնասվածքների պատճառով չկային նախորդ հավաքի ժամանակ: Արժե նշել, որ Իսպանիայի հավաքական է հրավիրվել նաև Վալենսիայի ձախ եզրային Խորդի Ալբան, ով Բարսելոնայի սան է:

Իսպանիայի Մ21 հավաքականը նույնպես հանդիպում է անցկացնելու: Լուիս Միլյայի թիմը կմրցի Խորվաթիայի իրենց տարիքայինների հավաքականի հետ: Այդ խաղին մասնակցելու համար Բարսելոնա Բ - ից Միլյան հրավիրել է Մոնտոյային, Բարտրային, Պլանասին և Ռոբերտոյին:

Ավելացնենք, որ Մեսսին, Մասկերանոն (2 - էլ Արգենտինայի հավաքական) և Աբիդալը (Ֆրանսիայի հավաքական) նույնպես հրավեր են ստացել իրենց երկրների ընտրանիներից: Ալեքսիսն էլ կլինի Չիլիի հավաքականի հետ, բայց չի խաղա, քանզի վնասվածք ունի:

*barca.am*

----------


## Ambrosine

Ակումբցիներից մեկը երազում տեսել է, որ 4-1 ենք հաղթելու  :Jpit:  Ես էլ ասեցի` ոչինչ, էդ մի գոլին մի կերպ կդիմանանք :ՃՃ
Կարճ ասած` հաղթելու ենք  :Clapping: :

----------

E-la Via (07.10.2011), einnA (07.10.2011), Արէա (08.10.2011), Գեա (07.10.2011)

----------


## Breath of wind

:Love:  Ջաաաաաաաաա~ն  :Hands Up:  Հայաստան-2 - Մակեդոնիա-0

----------

Ambrosine (07.10.2011), E-la Via (07.10.2011)

----------


## Moonwalker

2-0!!!  :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:

----------

Ambrosine (07.10.2011), E-la Via (07.10.2011), Գեա (07.10.2011)

----------


## Ambrosine

Չէ, Եր ջան, էդ 1 գոլը ամեն դեպքում չեն խփելու  :Tongue:  Ինչպես ասել էի` 0-ի վրա ենք թողնելու... Հայե՜ր  :Clapping: 

Բա մարզադաշտում չլինե՞ի... ասա` ու՞ր էր քեզ էդպիսի բախտ  :Cry:

----------

E-la Via (07.10.2011), Գեա (07.10.2011)

----------


## E-la Via

Այոոոոո՜՜՜ 3-0  :Jpit: )

----------


## Գեա

:Victory: վայ ես ձեր ցավը տանեմ :Love:  :Bux: 3:0 ջաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաան

----------

Ambrosine (07.10.2011), aragats (07.10.2011), E-la Via (07.10.2011), einnA (07.10.2011), Moonwalker (07.10.2011), Sagittarius (07.10.2011), Արէա (08.10.2011), Հայուհի (07.10.2011), Նաիրուհի (07.10.2011)

----------


## Moonwalker

> Ակումբցիներից մեկը երազում տեսել է, որ 4-1 ենք հաղթելու  Ես էլ ասեցի` ոչինչ, էդ մի գոլին մի կերպ կդիմանանք :ՃՃ
> Կարճ ասած` հաղթելու ենք :


Մարգարե ակումբցի ունենք :Jpit:

----------

Ambrosine (07.10.2011), E-la Via (07.10.2011), Sagittarius (07.10.2011), Արէա (08.10.2011), Գեա (07.10.2011), Հայուհի (07.10.2011), Նաիրուհի (07.10.2011)

----------


## E-la Via

Astgh  :Kiss:  4-1 ...

----------

Ambrosine (07.10.2011), Sagittarius (07.10.2011), Արէա (08.10.2011), Գեա (07.10.2011), Նաիրուհի (07.10.2011)

----------


## E-la Via

Այոոոոոոոոոո՜՜՜՜՜՜՜՜՜՜՜ … Ապրեն… Հաղթեցինք ու էն էլ ոոոո՜՜՜՜՜նց  :Bux:  :Bux:  :Bux:  :Bux: :

----------

Ambrosine (07.10.2011), Arpine (07.10.2011), einnA (07.10.2011), Sagittarius (07.10.2011), Արէա (08.10.2011), Գեա (07.10.2011), Հայուհի (07.10.2011), Նաիրուհի (07.10.2011)

----------


## Գեա

Astgh ջան էդ երազ տեսնողը ով էր???զիլ էր , ամեն խաղից առաջ իրեն փափուկ դոշակ ապահովեք  :Hands Up: 
 ուռաաաաա հաղթեցինք: Yahoo

----------

Ambrosine (07.10.2011), E-la Via (07.10.2011), Sagittarius (07.10.2011), Արէա (08.10.2011), Նաիրուհի (07.10.2011)

----------


## Rammstein

Ուռա:

----------

Ambrosine (07.10.2011), E-la Via (07.10.2011), Sagittarius (07.10.2011), Արէա (08.10.2011), Նաիրուհի (07.10.2011)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

4-1, ուռա՜՜՜՜՜: Իմ կանխագուշակումը 5-0 էր, բայց ոչինչ, սա էլ վատ հաշիվ չի: Հուսանք Սլովակիան ռուսներին կսատկացնի:

----------

E-la Via (07.10.2011), Sagittarius (07.10.2011), Արէա (08.10.2011), Նաիրուհի (07.10.2011)

----------


## Ջուզեպե Բալզամո

Շնորհավորում եմ բոլորիս… թիմ ունենք  :Hands Up: 




> Ակումբցիներից մեկը երազում տեսել է, որ 4-1 ենք հաղթելու  Ես էլ ասեցի` ոչինչ, էդ մի գոլին մի կերպ կդիմանանք :ՃՃ
> Կարճ ասած` հաղթելու ենք :


Բա խի՞ չեք վախտին ասում, գնանք ստավկա անենք  :Wink:

----------

Ambrosine (07.10.2011), Chilly (10.10.2011), E-la Via (07.10.2011), Sagittarius (07.10.2011), Արէա (08.10.2011), Հայուհի (07.10.2011), Մանուլ (07.10.2011), Նաիրուհի (07.10.2011)

----------


## Ambrosine

Ջաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաա՜ն  :Yahoo: 
Մեր տանը քեֆ-ուրախություն էինք կազմակերպել  :Jpit:  Էսօր մեր Եռագույնն էի նվեր ստացել: Փռել էի իմ բազկաթոռին ու նստել էի: Հետո ինձ միացան հորեղբայրս, իր որդիները` 3 և 8 տարեկան  :Jpit:  Միասին դրոշն էինք ծածանում  :Clapping:   :Jpit:  3 տարեկան եղբայրս գոռում էր` *դ*ոոոոոոո՜լ  :LOL: 

Հաշիվը գուշակել էր ակումբի *Երվանդը*: Հորեղբայրս ասեց` հարցրու` Իռլանդիայի հետ խաղը չի՞ տեսել երազում  :Jpit:  Հարցրեցի, ասում ա` խաղի օրը կասեմ  :Jpit: 

Շնորհավո՜ր, հայ ժողովուրդ  :Love:

----------

davidus (07.10.2011), E-la Via (07.10.2011), einnA (07.10.2011), Moonwalker (07.10.2011), Sagittarius (07.10.2011), Արէա (08.10.2011), Մանուլ (07.10.2011), Նաիրուհի (07.10.2011)

----------


## Մանուլ

> 4-1, ուռա՜՜՜՜՜: Իմ կանխագուշակումը 5-0 էր, բայց ոչինչ, սա էլ վատ հաշիվ չի: Հուսանք Սլովակիան ռուսներին կսատկացնի:


 Հուսանք՝ մենք Իռլանդիային կսատկացնենք ամսի 11-ին  :Jpit: : 

 Շնորհավո՜ր  :Yahoo:  :Clapping: :

----------

Ambrosine (07.10.2011), Arpine (07.10.2011), E-la Via (07.10.2011), Lusinamara (07.10.2011), Sagittarius (07.10.2011), Արէա (08.10.2011), Նաիրուհի (07.10.2011)

----------


## Universe

Շնորհավորում եմ ԲՈԼՈՐԻՍ...
Հիմա հրապարակ ինչա կատարվուուուոմ

----------

Ambrosine (07.10.2011), E-la Via (07.10.2011), Ապե Ջան (08.10.2011), Արէա (08.10.2011), Նաիրուհի (07.10.2011)

----------


## Sagittarius

Հայաստանցի՞ք, էս ի՞նչ եք անում տները  :Jpit: 

հ.գ. կատակ եմ անում, դեռ մի կարևոր խաղ էլ ունենք, մի կերպ ազգովի դրա վրա էլ կենտրոնանանք, ու տժժժժժժում ենք Կազանտիպում  :LOL:

----------

Ambrosine (07.10.2011), davidus (07.10.2011), E-la Via (07.10.2011), Universe (07.10.2011), Արէա (08.10.2011), Մանուլ (07.10.2011), Նաիրուհի (07.10.2011)

----------


## Ambrosine

> 4-1, ուռա՜՜՜՜՜: Իմ կանխագուշակումը 5-0 էր, բայց ոչինչ, սա էլ վատ հաշիվ չի: Հուսանք Սլովակիան ռուսներին կսատկացնի:


Բայց Հայկ ջան, մեզ ձեռնտու չէ սլովակների հաղթանակը  :Think: : Ավելի լավ է ռուսները հաղթեն, որ մենք սլովակներից առաջ անցնենք:



> Բա խի՞ չեք վախտին ասում, գնանք ստավկա անենք


Անկեղծ ասած` ինձ խաղից կես ժամ առաջ է Երոն սմս գրել: Մինչև տուն հասա, գրեցի, խաղն էլ սկսվեց  :Jpit:  Ես էլ որ խաղադրույքների հետ գլուխ չեմ դնում, չմտածեցի, որ կարելի է գրել  :Blush:  Հաջորդ անգամ կանխագուշակություններով կկիսվեմ խաղադրույքների թեմայում  :Wink:

----------

E-la Via (07.10.2011), Universe (07.10.2011), Նաիրուհի (07.10.2011)

----------


## Freeman

> 4-1, ուռա՜՜՜՜՜: Իմ կանխագուշակումը 5-0 էր, բայց ոչինչ, սա էլ վատ հաշիվ չի: Հուսանք Սլովակիան ռուսներին կսատկացնի:


Ճիշտ էիր գուշակել, ուղղակի մի գնդակը սխալ գնաց :Jpit:

----------

Arpine (07.10.2011), E-la Via (07.10.2011), Արէա (08.10.2011), Նաիրուհի (07.10.2011), Ռուֆուս (08.10.2011)

----------


## Arpine

Ո~նց եմ սիրում սենց պահերը :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:  ԱՊՐԵՔ ՏՂԵՐՔ  :Clapping:

----------

Ambrosine (07.10.2011), E-la Via (07.10.2011), Գեա (07.10.2011), Նաիրուհի (07.10.2011)

----------


## E-la Via

Աստղ ջան, ես էլ 4-1 կանխագուշակումը կարդացել էի, բայց էնքան էի խաղով տարված, որ հասկացել էի դու ես երազումդ տեսել  :Smile: :
Երվանդ ջան, շատ չէ, մի հատ էլ էլի էդպես երազ տես, փլիզ  :Jpit: :

----------

Ambrosine (07.10.2011), Արէա (08.10.2011), Գեա (07.10.2011), Նաիրուհի (07.10.2011)

----------


## Գեա

> Աստղ ջան, ես էլ 4-1 կանխագուշակումը կարդացել էի, բայց էնքան էի խաղով տարված, որ հասկացել էի դու ես երազումդ տեսել :
> Երվանդ ջան, շատ չէ, մի հատ էլ էլի էդպես երազ տես, փլիզ :


 փլիզը որն ա?, հանուն ազգի հլա մի փորձի  չտեսնի... :LOL:

----------

Ambrosine (07.10.2011), Arpine (07.10.2011), E-la Via (07.10.2011), Freeman (07.10.2011), Malxas (08.10.2011), Արէա (08.10.2011), Նաիրուհի (07.10.2011)

----------


## Sagittarius

> Բայց Հայկ ջան, մեզ ձեռնտու չէ սլովակների հաղթանակը : Ավելի լավ է ռուսները հաղթեն, որ մենք սլովակներից առաջ անցնենք:
> 
> Անկեղծ ասած` ինձ խաղից կես ժամ առաջ է Երոն սմս գրել: Մինչև տուն հասա, գրեցի, խաղն էլ սկսվեց  Ես էլ որ խաղադրույքների հետ գլուխ չեմ դնում, չմտածեցի, որ կարելի է գրել  Հաջորդ անգամ կանխագուշակություններով կկիսվեմ խաղադրույքների թեմայում


չէչէ, մեզ հենց սլովակների հաղթանակն է պետք, դա է միակ տարբերակը որ կարողանանք առաջին տեղը զբաղեցնենք: Իսկ Իռլանդացիներին հաղեթելու դեպքում, երկրորդ տեղը սենց թե ընենց կա: Ուստի Սլովակիա ԳՕՕՕՕՕՕ!!!!

----------

Malxas (08.10.2011), Արէա (08.10.2011), Մանուլ (07.10.2011), Նաիրուհի (07.10.2011)

----------


## Մանուլ

> Բայց Հայկ ջան, մեզ ձեռնտու չէ սլովակների հաղթանակը : Ավելի լավ է ռուսները հաղթեն, որ մենք սլովակներից առաջ անցնենք:


 Հմմ...  :Think:  Աստղ ջան, եթե Սլովակիան հաղթի Ռուսաստանին, Իռլանդիան էլ՝ Անդորային, մենք երկրորդ տեղը չենք գրավո՞ւմ՝ Իռլանդիայից հետո: Այսինքն՝ հլը մի հատ ինձ ասեք՝ հավասար միավորների դեպքում առաջինը ի՞նչն են հաշվի առնում  :Blush: : Եթե խփած-ընդունած գոլերի տարբերությունը, ուրեմն գրածս ճիշտ ա  :Jpit: :

----------

Նաիրուհի (07.10.2011)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Աստղ ջան, ես էլ 4-1 կանխագուշակումը կարդացել էի, բայց էնքան էի խաղով տարված, որ հասկացել էի դու ես երազումդ տեսել :
> Երվանդ ջան, շատ չէ, մի հատ էլ էլի էդպես երազ տես, փլիզ :


Բայց այս անգամ` թվերը հակառակ գրված` 1-4  :Jpit: 
Երո, քեզ տեսնենք  :LOL:   :Clapping: 



> չէչէ, մեզ հենց սլովակների հաղթանակն է պետք, դա է միակ տարբերակը որ կարողանանք առաջին տեղը զբաղեցնենք: Իսկ Իռլանդացիներին հաղեթելու դեպքում, երկրորդ տեղը սենց թե ընենց կա: Ուստի Սլովակիա ԳՕՕՕՕՕՕ!!!!


Ես հիշում էի, որ առաջին երկու տեղերը զբաղեցրած թիմերն են անցնում եզրափակիչ: Որ նայում եմ աղյուսակին, ոնց-որ թե ամենաձեռնտու տարբերակը այն է, որ մի թիմ` Ռուսաստանը, լավ առաջ անցնի, մենք էլ էն մյուսների հարցերը լուծենք  :Jpit:  Թե՞ միայն առաջին տեղն ա եզրափակիչի ուղեգիր ապահովում  :Xeloq:

----------

E-la Via (07.10.2011)

----------


## Գեա

ինչպես ասում է Սարկոզին *կեծծե Հայաստանյու:*  :LOL:

----------

Ambrosine (07.10.2011), Arpine (07.10.2011), BeatleMan (08.10.2011), Chilly (10.10.2011), E-la Via (07.10.2011), Freeman (08.10.2011), Magic-Mushroom (08.10.2011), Արէա (08.10.2011), Նաիրուհի (07.10.2011)

----------


## Sagittarius

> Բայց այս անգամ` թվերը հակառակ գրված` 1-4 
> Երո, քեզ տեսնենք  
> 
> Ես հիշում էի, որ առաջին երկու տեղերը զբաղեցրած թիմերն են անցնում եզրափակիչ: Որ նայում եմ աղյուսակին, ոնց-որ թե ամենաձեռնտու տարբերակը այն է, որ մի թիմ` Ռուսաստանը, լավ առաջ անցնի, մենք էլ էն մյուսների հարցերը լուծենք  Թե՞ միայն առաջին տեղն ա եզրափակիչի ուղեգիր ապահովում


միայն առաջինը. երկրորդ տեղը անցումային խաղ ա խաղում: Ամեն դեպքում մեզ և՛ առաջին, և՛երկրորդ տեղի համար պետք է հաղթել Իռլանդիային, որի դեպքում նվազագույնը երկրորդը ունենք: Ուստի ռուսների հաղթելը մեզ բան չի տալիս, այ ահա պարտությունը առաջին տեղ բարձրանալու հնարավորություն տալիս ա:

----------

Ambrosine (07.10.2011), E-la Via (07.10.2011), Նաիրուհի (07.10.2011)

----------


## Ambrosine

> միայն առաջինը. երկրորդ տեղը անցումային խաղ ա խաղում: Ամեն դեպքում մեզ և՛ առաջին, և՛երկրորդ տեղի համար պետք է հաղթել Իռլանդիային, որի դեպքում նվազագույնը երկրորդը ունենք: Ուստի ռուսների հաղթելը մեզ բան չի տալիս, այ ահա պարտությունը առաջին տեղ բարձրանալու հնարավորություն տալիս ա:


Լավ, ուրեմն էսօր էլ սլովակների կողմից կլինենք: Դե ի՞նչ արած  :Jpit: 

Սլո-վա-կիա՜  :Clapping:  :ՃՃ
Ես արդեն ծրագրել եմ, որ ամռանը Ուկրաինա եմ գնալու: Էնպես որ ուզեն-չուզեն եզրափակիչ պետք ա անցնի մեր հավաքականը  :Jpit:

----------

E-la Via (07.10.2011), Freeman (08.10.2011), Sagittarius (07.10.2011), Գեա (07.10.2011)

----------


## Universe

Իսկ քանիսի՞նա սկսվում ռուսաստանիա-սլովակստան խաղը

----------


## Մանուլ

> Իսկ քանիսի՞նա սկսվում ռուսաստանիա-սլովակստան խաղը


 2 րոպեից:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Իսկ քանիսի՞նա սկսվում ռուսաստանիա-սլովակստան խաղը


Եթե չեմ սխալվում` 3 րոպեից  :Jpit:

----------


## Malxas

> միայն առաջինը. երկրորդ տեղը անցումային խաղ ա խաղում: Ամեն դեպքում մեզ և՛ առաջին, և՛երկրորդ տեղի համար պետք է հաղթել Իռլանդիային, որի դեպքում նվազագույնը երկրորդը ունենք: Ուստի ռուսների հաղթելը մեզ բան չի տալիս, այ ահա պարտությունը առաջին տեղ բարձրանալու հնարավորություն տալիս ա:


9 երկրորդ տեղերից լավագույն մեկն էլ է անցնում միանգամից, բայց մի քիչ առաջ հաշվեցի միավորները, Հայաստանը ոչ մի կերպ չի դառնում այդ լավագույնը: Հիմա, երբ արդեն պարզ է, որ առաջին տեղը չենք ընկնի, մեզ պետք է հաղթել Իռլանդիային և անցումային խաղերի իրավունք վաստակել:

----------

Ջուզեպե Բալզամո (08.10.2011)

----------


## Rammstein

Ափսոս, որ ռսները կրեցին: Կապ չունի` ում հետ էին խաղում, պիտի կրվեին, որտեւ տապոռ թիմ են:  :Goblin: 


Ոչինչ որ առաջին տեղով չենք անցնում, կարեւորը դուխներս չգցենք, ու չնայենք` հակառակորդը Մակեդոնիան ա՞, թե՞ ինչ-որ բազմակի չեմպիոն:

----------

Arpine (08.10.2011), Արէա (08.10.2011), Մանուլ (08.10.2011), Նաիրուհի (08.10.2011), Ջուզեպե Բալզամո (08.10.2011), Ռուֆուս (08.10.2011)

----------


## Ջուզեպե Բալզամո

> 9 երկրորդ տեղերից լավագույն մեկն էլ է անցնում միանգամից, բայց մի քիչ առաջ հաշվեցի միավորները, Հայաստանը ոչ մի կերպ չի դառնում այդ լավագույնը: Հիմա, երբ արդեն պարզ է, որ առաջին տեղը չենք ընկնի, մեզ պետք է հաղթել Իռլանդիային և անցումային խաղերի իրավունք վաստակել:


Ճիշտ ա: Շվեդներն արդեն 21 միավոր ունեն, իրենց խմբի երկրորդ տեղում են:

----------

Malxas (08.10.2011)

----------


## Magic-Mushroom

Հայաստանը պիտի անցնի,որ երկրորդ տեղը լինենք էլի կանցնենք մեր խփած գոլերը շատ է,ես ցանկանում եմ որ եզրափակչում լինեն *Նիդերլանդները* ու *Հայաստանը* :Smile:  ԱԱԱԱԱ՜,բայց ինչ հավես կլինի,հա Նիդերլանդները 9 խաղից 9-ը հաղթել է :Hands Up:  իսկ ամենաշատ գոլ խփածը մեր հավաքականի *Կլաաս-Յան Հունտելաարն է* :Smile: 
*Նիդերլանդներ առաջ՜* :Love:

----------


## Vaho

Տիգրան մեծը «ծալեց» Ալեքսանդր մակեդոնացուն


Գևորգ Ալթունյան.

Շնորհավոր բոլորիս  :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:

----------

E-la Via (08.10.2011), Maxpayne (08.10.2011)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Այնուամենայնիվ շնորհավոր:

----------

Maxpayne (08.10.2011)

----------


## John

շնորհավորանքներս...

----------

Maxpayne (08.10.2011)

----------


## Աշոտ Երկաթ

Սերժ Սարգսյանին տեսա?? :Hands Up:

----------

Arpine (08.10.2011), Maxpayne (08.10.2011)

----------


## Աշոտ Երկաթ



----------

Maxpayne (08.10.2011)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

> Այնուամենայնիվ շնորհավոր:


Ո՞նց թե՝ այնուամենայնիվ  :Think:

----------

Ambrosine (09.10.2011), E-la Via (08.10.2011), Maxpayne (08.10.2011), Moonwalker (08.10.2011), Rammstein (08.10.2011), Valentina (08.10.2011), Աշոտ Երկաթ (08.10.2011), Գեա (08.10.2011), Մանուլ (08.10.2011)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

Էն մարդկանց համար, ովքեր երեկվա գժանոցի մեջ չեն եղել, խիստ մոտավոր պատկերացում կազմելու համար։ Իսկ ովքեր եղել են, թող մի անգամ էլ վերապրեն։ :Hands Up:  Վայելեք  :Yahoo:

----------

Ambrosine (09.10.2011), Arpine (08.10.2011), E-la Via (08.10.2011), John (08.10.2011), Vaio (09.10.2011)

----------


## Հարդ

Ժող, տոնեցինք, վերջացրինք: Հիմա մենք էդքան ժամանակ չունենք: Պետք արդեն սթափ դատել:

Ոնց Մինասյանը, նենց էլ ես, խաղի որակից գոհ չեմ: Միանշանակ չնկատվեց էն թիմային խաղը, որը բնորոշ ա մերոնց: Էս հաղթանակը մենք պարտական ենք Մովսիսյանի գերգերազանց խաղին: Ու պատկերացրեք, եթե առաջին գոլը մի քիչ էլ ուշանար: Շատ հնարավոր ա, որ արդյունքը մեր օգտին չլիներ:

Բայց իհարկե կային դրական բաներ: Տղաներն անհատական պայքարում, կամ գնդակ պահելու հարցում ավելի վստահ էին ու ավելի հասուն: Ուղղակի չկար մեզ բնորոշ սուր փոխանցումները, որոնք անելանելի վիճակում են դնում մրցակցի պաշտպաններին: 

Իսկ բաց թողած գոլը շատ ցավալի տարա  :Jpit:  , քանի որ շատ էի ուզում լիներ այս հաջորդականությունը՝ 3:0, 4:0, 3:0   :Yes: 
Ու բացի էդ էլ, Բերեզովսկին անառիկության մեծ ժամանակամիջոցի էր հայ հայա հասնում   :Jpit: 

Բայց դե բոլորս էլ գիտեինք, որ Մակեդոնիան անդուր մրցակից ա, ու ուրախ լինենք, որ սա անդուրյաց փոքրագույնն էր:

----------------------------------------------

Մի քիչ էլ առաջիկա խաղից խոսեմ: 

Երևի կհանդիպեն խմբի այն 2 հավաքականները, որոնք իսկապես արժանի են դուրս գալու խմբից, ուղղակի, ցավոք, նրանցից մենակ մեկը դուրս կգա: Ակնկալում եմ գեղեցկագույն ֆուտբոլ: Շատ ա նշվում, որ «Ավիվա» մարզադաշտում այդ բոլոր պայմանները կան: Արժանիների խաղ եմ սպասում  :Smile: :

----------------------------------------------

Հիմա մի բան կասեմ, որ երևի կասեք թե չափազանցնում եմ: 

Հավաքականում կան բացեր, որոնք լրացնելու դեպքում մենք կդառնանք եվրոպական գրանդ: Ինքներդ մտածեք: Հաղթում ենք շատ միջին մակարդակի թիմերի խոշոր հաշվով: Դա նշանակում է, որ ունենք ամենաուժեղ հարձակման գիծ: Պետք է միայն հավաքել փորձ, շտկել սխալները ու...

----------

Ambrosine (09.10.2011), E-la Via (08.10.2011), Moonwalker (08.10.2011), Ձայնալար (08.10.2011), Մանուլ (08.10.2011), Նաիրուհի (08.10.2011)

----------


## romanista

> Տիգրան մեծը «ծալեց» Ալեքսանդր մակեդոնացուն
> 
> 
> Գևորգ Ալթունյան.
> 
> Շնորհավոր բոլորիս


ՆՀՀ Մակեդոնիան պատմական Մակեդոնիայի և առավել ևս Մակեդոնացու հետ պետության անվանումից բացի ոչ մի կապ չունի, իրանք սլավոններ են  :Smile:  ես էլ եմ շնորհավորում, խոսքեր չկան)) մնում ա Իռլանդիայում կրենք ու...  :Hands Up:

----------

Lem (08.10.2011), Sagittarius (09.10.2011), Նաիրուհի (08.10.2011)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

> մնում ա Իռլանդիայում կրենք ու...


Հետո երկու խաղ էլ կրենք ու  :Yahoo:

----------


## romanista

> Հետո երկու խաղ էլ կրենք ու


ախր խ՞ի եք մոռանում, որ կա 9 խումբ հետևաբար կլինեն 9 2-րդ տեղ գրաված թիմեր, իսկ 9 կենտ թիվ ա, 8 թմերով կազմվելու ա 4 զույգ փլեյ-օֆֆում, իսկ լավագույն արդյուքն ցույց տված 2-րդ տեղ գրաված թիմը 1-ին տեղ գրավածների պես ավտոմատ ա անցնելու, նենց որ եթե Իռլանդիային կրենք, մեր ցուցանիշներով (խփած կերած գոլեր, միավորներ) ես ավելի հակված եմ, որ մենք կճանաչվենք լավագույն 2-րդ տեղի թիմ ու ավտոմատ կանցնենք) մենակ չասեք, թե չգիտեիք, որ տենց բան էլ կա)

----------

Vaio (09.10.2011)

----------


## Moonwalker

> ախր խ՞ի եք մոռանում, որ կա 9 խումբ հետևաբար կլինեն 9 2-րդ տեղ գրաված թիմեր, իսկ 9 կենտ թիվ ա, 8 թմերով կազմվելու ա 4 զույգ փլեյ-օֆֆում, իսկ լավագույն արդյուքն ցույց տված 2-րդ տեղ գրաված թիմը 1-ին տեղ գրավածների պես ավտոմատ ա անցնելու, նենց որ եթե Իռլանդիային կրենք, մեր ցուցանիշներով (խփած կերած գոլեր, միավորներ) ես ավելի հակված եմ, որ մենք կճանաչվենք լավագույն 2-րդ տեղի թիմ ու ավտոմատ կանցնենք) մենակ չասեք, թե չգիտեիք, որ տենց բան էլ կա)


Լավագույն երկրորդ ամենայն հավանականությամբ կդառնա E խմբից Շվեդիան, որը արդեն հաստատ կլինի երկրորդը ու հիմա արդեն 21 միավոր ունի: :Dntknw:

----------

Նաիրուհի (08.10.2011)

----------


## romanista

> Լավագույն երկրորդ ամենայն հավանականությամբ կդառնա E խմբից Շվեդիան, որը արդեն հաստատ կլինի երկրորդը ու հիմա արդեն 21 միավոր ունի:


ընդեղ 5 թիմ ա, ստեղ 6)) ինձ թվում ա դա էլ հաշվի կառնեն) չնայած ստեղի 6-րդ թիմը` Անդորրան, յա եղած, յա չեղած))

----------

Maxpayne (08.10.2011)

----------


## Moonwalker

> ընդեղ 5 թիմ ա, ստեղ 6)) ինձ թվում ա դա էլ հաշվի կառնեն) չնայած ստեղի 6-րդ թիմը` Անդորրան, յա եղած, յա չեղած))


Ընդեղ էլ ա 6 թիմ՝ Նիդերլանդները, Շվեդիան, Հունգարիան, Ֆինլանդիան, Մոլդովան, Սան Մարինոն (էս էլ եղած-չեղած՝ 49 բաց թողած, ոչ մի խփած գնդակ :LOL: ): Շվեդները մեզնից լավ գոլերի տարբերություն էլ ունեն (19, մեր 13-ի դիմաց): Նենց որ էդ տեղը մեր համար չի: Մենք պիտի գլուխներս կախ իռլանդացիներին, հետո էլ բաժին հասած մյուս թիմին հաղթենք: :Wink:

----------


## romanista

> Ընդեղ էլ ա 6 թիմ՝ Նիդերլանդները, Շվեդիան, Հունգարիան, Ֆինլանդիան, Մոլդովան, Սան Մարինոն (էս էլ եղած-չեղած՝ 49 բաց թողած, ոչ մի խփած գնդակ): Շվեդները մեզնից լավ գոլերի տարբերություն էլ ունեն (19, մեր 13-ի դիմաց): Նենց որ էդ տեղը մեր համար չի: Մենք պիտի գլուխներս կախ իռլանդացիներին, հետո էլ բաժին հասած մյուս թիմին հաղթենք:


հա, Սան-Մարինոն մոռացել էի  :LOL:  էդ դեպքում հա, ուրեմն մնում ա փլեյ- օֆֆը) ուխ, մի հատ թրքերի հետ ընկնենք ու էս անգամ ջարդենք դրանց թոռոմած հավաքականը էլի)))))

----------

Maxpayne (08.10.2011)

----------


## Malxas

> հա, Սան-Մարինոն մոռացել էի  էդ դեպքում հա, ուրեմն մնում ա փլեյ- օֆֆը) ուխ, մի հատ թրքերի հետ ընկնենք ու էս անգամ ջարդենք դրանց թոռոմած հավաքականը էլի)))))


6 - րդ տեղ ընկած թիմերի հետ արդյունքները հաշվի չեն առնվելու, այնպես որ մոռանանք 2 - րդ տեղով ուղիղ դուրս գալու մասին: Դանիան և Շվեդիան այդ հաշվարկներով արդեն իսկ առաջ են մեզանից:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> ընդեղ 5 թիմ ա, ստեղ 6)) ինձ թվում ա դա էլ հաշվի կառնեն) չնայած ստեղի 6-րդ թիմը` Անդորրան, յա եղած, յա չեղած))


6-րդ տեղը ընկած թիմի հետ արդյունքները չեն հաշվելու: Ըստ վիկիի ներկա պահին մենակ E (Շվեդիա), F (Հունաստան, Խորվաթիա), H (Պորտուգալիա, Դանիա, Նորվեգիա) խմբերի երկրորդ տեղը գրաված թիմերից մեկը հնարավորություն կունենա լավագույն արդյունքներով ավտոմատ անցնել ֆինալ: Մյուս խմբերի թիմերը շանս չունեն:

----------

romanista (08.10.2011)

----------


## Vaio

*A* խմբում Բելգիան Թուրքիայից 1 միավորով առաջ է ընկել և զբաղեցնում է 2-րդ հորիզոնականը, բայց, ցավոք, վերջին տուրում Բելգիան խաղալու է Գերմանիայի դաշտում, իսկ Թուրքերը սեփական հարկի տակ՝ Ադրբեջանի հետ: 

Մենակ էն բանի համար, որ Էրդողանը ասել էր՝ պատրաստ եմ բյուջեից Մակեդոնիայի հավաքականին տրամադրել դրամական պարգև հայերին հաղթելու դեպքում՝ ուզում եմ, որ Թուրքիան 2-րդ տեղ չգրավի:

----------

Malxas (09.10.2011), romanista (09.10.2011), Նաիրուհի (09.10.2011)

----------


## Ձայնալար

Ժող, ֆլեյ-օֆ-ի 8 թիմերից քանի՞սն են դուրս գալու ֆինալ:

----------


## John

> Ժող, ֆլեյ-օֆ-ի 8 թիմերից քանի՞սն են դուրս գալու ֆինալ:


4 զույգերի հաղթողները... ի դեպ, փլեյ-օֆֆի խաղերը նախատեսված են նոյեմբերի 11ին ու 14ին, իսկ վիճակահանությունը՝ հոկտեմբերի 13ին...

Ռոբերտ Արզումանյանը չի մեկնել Իռլանդիա՝ տենց էլ վնասվածքը չթողեց Ռոբը մասնակցի «Իռլանդական սպանդին» ....
Իսկ Իռլանդական Ռոբը՝ Ռոբի Կինը ավելի ճիշտ՝ մկանային ցավերը պատճառ բերելով խուսափեց Հայկական լեգեոնի ճիրաններում հայտնվելու տխուր հեռանկարից...

----------

Ambrosine (10.10.2011), Kita (10.10.2011), Vaio (10.10.2011), Արէա (10.10.2011), Ձայնալար (10.10.2011), Մանուլ (10.10.2011)

----------


## Ձայնալար

Այսինքն ամեն թիմ մի թիմի հե՞տ ա մրցելու՝ սեփական ու հակառակորդի դաշտում:

----------


## John

> Այսինքն ամեն թիմ մի թիմի հե՞տ ա մրցելու՝ սեփական ու հակառակորդի դաշտում:


այո, այո  :Smile:

----------

Maxpayne (10.10.2011), Ձայնալար (10.10.2011)

----------


## Maxpayne

Ժող ջան եկեք քննարկենք էլի մեր հավաքականի հնարավորությունները, ես շատ եմ ուզում լսել հուսադրող կարծիքներ, դուրս ա գալիս մերոնք եթե խաղան արագ, կայծակնային ֆուտբոլ, Իռլանդացիների ցուցադրած տիպիկ բրիտանական (բարձրից փոխանցումներով արագ բացել հաշիվը) խաղը կմարի....

----------


## zanazan

> Ժող ջան եկեք քննարկենք էլի մեր հավաքականի հնարավորությունները, ես շատ եմ ուզում լսել հուսադրող կարծիքներ, դուրս ա գալիս մերոնք եթե խաղան արագ, կայծակնային ֆուտբոլ, Իռլանդացիների ցուցադրած տիպիկ բրիտանական (բարձրից փոխանցումներով արագ բացել հաշիվը) խաղը կմարի....


դուրս ա գալիս տենց, շատ կարևոր ա փակել եզրային բարձրից փոխանցումները, որտև մերոնք ետքան էլ բոյով չեն ու շատ դժվար են 2-րդ հարկում պաշտպանվում...
Մակեդւնիայի խաղը լրիվ կառուցված էր աջ հառձակվողի վրա ում նպատակը միայն բարձրից փոխանցումներն էին, ընդ որում Ալեղքսանյանը այդքան էլ չէր հասցնում փակել նրան, մի քանի անգամ մեր բախտը ուղղակի բերեց ...ճիշտ է, մենք հաղթեցինք, բայց պետք է խոստովանել որ նրանց այդ տակտիկան վերջը աշխատեց...իսկ Իռլանդիան կարծում եմ ավելի լավ կօգտագործի նման պահերը, նա նաև կօգտագործի 2 եզրերը մեկի փոխարեն. Չեմ կարծում որ մեր պաշտպանները կկարողանան գոնե 90%-ով փակել եզրերը, ուրեմն միակ հնարավոր ելքը համարում եմ գնդակ պահելը երկար ու արագ գրոհները(Բառսաի պես էլի),այսինքն շատ ու երկարատև հարձակվելով զրկել հակառակորդին այդ հաճույքից...լռիվ ձև ա..

----------

Maxpayne (10.10.2011)

----------


## Malxas

Ռոբի Քինը չի խաղալու: Անցած հանդիպմանը դա միակ ֆուտբոլիստն էր, որի դեմ մերոնք չէին կարողանում խաղալ:

----------


## Monk

Ժող, խաղն էսօ՞ր է, թե՞ վաղը: Ժամն էլ ասեք էլի:

----------


## Malxas

> Ժող, խաղն էսօ՞ր է, թե՞ վաղը: Ժամն էլ ասեք էլի:


Վաղը 22.45

----------

Monk (10.10.2011)

----------


## Maxpayne

> դուրս ա գալիս տենց, շատ կարևոր ա փակել եզրային բարձրից փոխանցումները, որտև մերոնք ետքան էլ բոյով չեն ու շատ դժվար են 2-րդ հարկում պաշտպանվում...
> Մակեդւնիայի խաղը լրիվ կառուցված էր աջ հառձակվողի վրա ում նպատակը միայն բարձրից փոխանցումներն էին, ընդ որում Ալեղքսանյանը այդքան էլ չէր հասցնում փակել նրան, մի քանի անգամ մեր բախտը ուղղակի բերեց ...ճիշտ է, մենք հաղթեցինք, բայց պետք է խոստովանել որ նրանց այդ տակտիկան վերջը աշխատեց...իսկ Իռլանդիան կարծում եմ ավելի լավ կօգտագործի նման պահերը, նա նաև կօգտագործի 2 եզրերը մեկի փոխարեն. Չեմ կարծում որ մեր պաշտպանները կկարողանան գոնե 90%-ով փակել եզրերը, ուրեմն միակ հնարավոր ելքը համարում եմ գնդակ պահելը երկար ու արագ գրոհները(Բառսաի պես էլի),այսինքն շատ ու երկարատև հարձակվելով զրկել հակառակորդին այդ հաճույքից...լռիվ ձև ա..


Մկոյանը կխաղա վաղը էտ արդեն շատ լավ ա, համաձայն եմ մեր պաշտպանները չէն կարա պայքարեն 2-րդ հարկում, մակեդոնացիների հետ ինձ շատ դուր եկավ մեր կիսապաշտպանների պաշտպաննրին օգնելու, շատ արագ նահանջելու տակտիկան, մի քանի դրվագներում Հովսեփյանի սխալները մեր կիսապաշտպանները ուղղեցին, հա Ռոբի Քինը իչոք չի խաղալու էտ էլ ա ինչ որ հույս տալիս...

----------


## romanista

*http://www.sports.ru/tribuna/blogs/i...rt/243516.html*

Հլը էս հոդվածը կարդացեք ու այրիշների մտածելակերպը հասկացեք... Պազոռ կլինի հայերին կրվելը, պահ... ես բրիտանական ազգերին, բացի անգլիացիներից, շատ եմ սիրում, բայց պետք չի իմ սերը չարաշահել  :Smile:

----------

Ambrosine (10.10.2011)

----------


## Malxas

> *http://www.sports.ru/tribuna/blogs/i...rt/243516.html*
> 
> Հլը էս հոդվածը կարդացեք ու այրիշների մտածելակերպը հասկացեք... Պազոռ կլինի հայերին կրվելը, պահ... ես բրիտանական ազգերին, բացի անգլիացիներից, շատ եմ սիրում, բայց պետք չի իմ սերը չարաշահել


Հոդվածը ոչ պրոֆեսիոնալ ձևով է գրված: Ավելի շատ մեջբերվում են թիմերը, որտեղ ելույթ են ունենում մեր ֆուտբոլիստները, քան վերլուծվում է հենց ֆուտբոլիստների վարպետության մակարդակը, որոնք հավաքականում շատ ավելի հզոր խաղ են ցուցադրում: Չեմ բացառում, որ սա արված է միտումնավոր: 
Ամեն դեպքում մեզ ծանր խաղ է սպասվում ու եթե արդյունքը բավարար չլինի, ես մեր հավաքականին չեմ մեղադրի: Սակայն մերհաղթանակը նույնպես անակնկալ չէմ համարում: Մեծ գործոն կլինի նաև այն, թե ում կուղեկցի հաջողությունը:

----------

Maxpayne (10.10.2011), romanista (10.10.2011)

----------


## Malxas

Անգլիական The Guardian հանդեսի Արևելյան Եվրոպայի ֆուտբոլային մասնագետ և վերլուծաբան, բազմաթիվ գրքերի հեղինակ Ջոնաթան Ուլիսոնը ընդարձակ հոդված  նվիրել Հայաստանի հավաքականին, որը թարգմանաբար ներկայացնում ենք Ձեր ուշադրությանը:

Բաներ կան, որ այլևս չեն կատարվում: Ֆուտբոլում գլոբալիզացիան, բարձր մակարդակում խաղի մանիակալ կոսմոպոլիտիզմը, ամբողջ աշխարհի հեռուստատեսային հեռարձակումների կենտրոնացումը. այս ամենը պետք է նշանակի, որ այլևս անհնար է այնպիսի փառահեղ անկակնկալների հնարավորությունը, ինչպիսին Հայաստանն է: Բայց չնայած այս ամենին, այն կա: Փայլուն հաղթանակներից հետո, երբ նրանք 11 գոլ խփեցին, այժմ պատրաստվում են հաղթել Իռլանդիայի Հանրապետությանը, զբաղեցնել Եվրո-2012-ի ընտրական խմբում երկրորդ հորզիոնականը և փլեյ-օֆում խաղալու հնարավորություն ստանալ:

Նրանք մարտահրավեր են նետում նրան, ինչը Սքոթ Մյուրեյն անվանում է «Սպանող եկամտաբերության օրենք»: Իր այդ տեսության մեջ նա պնդում է, որ մեծ առաջնությունները այլևս այն չեն ինչ նախկինում են, քանի որ այժմ մենք չափից ավելի շատ գիտելիք ունենք և երբեք չենք կարող սարսուռ ապրել՝ իմանալով, որ կա մի անչափ տաղանդավոր ֆուտբոլիստ կամ թիմ, որի մասին չէինք լսել:

Թերևս Լատվիայի հավաքականը վերջին եվրոպական փոքր հավաքականն է, որն աչքի է ընկել՝ Եվրո-2004-ի ընտրական խմբային փուլում զիջելով միայն Շվեդիային՝ ապա փլեյ-օֆում առավելության հասնելով Թուրքիայի նկատմամբ: Սակայն, ինչպես և Սլովենիան մինչ այդ, լատվիացիների խաղը հիմնված էր անսահման կամքի վրա: Իհարկե, ոչ մի վատ բան չկա նրանում, երբ ողջ թիմին շարում ես դարպասի դիմաց և սպասում ես քո հնարավորությանը: Սակայն այսպիսի թիմերը շատ հեռու չեն կարող գնալ և միշտ մտավախություն կլինի, թե երբ է ավարտվելու այս հաջողությունը, ինչպես դա տեղի ունեցավ Լատվիայի հետ: Նրանք հասան եզրափակիչ, որտեղ միայն փորձում էին պահպանել հաշիվը և ուրիշ ոչինչ:

Սա չի նշանակում, որ թիմերը չպետք է փորձեն պաշտպանվել: Վերջիվերջո, Հունաստանը ցույց տվեց, որ մեծ մրցաշարում կարելի է հաջողության հասնել՝ շեշտը դնելով քո ուժեղ կողմերի վրա: Սակայն միայն պաշտպանության վրա հիմնված թիմը սահմանափակ է: Հենց սա է այս Հայաստանի հավաքականը դարձնում ողջունելի անակնկալ. նրանք խաղում են ակտիվ ֆուտբոլ, ինչը շատ հաճելի է աչքի համար: Նրանք շատ երկար ճանապարհ ունեն Հունաստանի հաջողությանը հասնելու համար (և նրանք սկսում են ավելի թույլ հիմք ունենալով), բայց ոճի առումով Հայաստանը թերևս ամենագրավիչ ֆուտբոլ ցուցադրող թիմն է 80-ականների սկզբի Դանիայից հետո:

Հայաստանի այս հավաքականը հավատարիմ է ազգային ավանդույթներին: Չնայած նրան, որ Հայաստանի հավաքականը գոյություն ունի 1992-ին ձեռք բերված անկախությունից հետո, սովետական շրջանում «Արարատը» դե ֆակտո ազգային թիմ էր: Նրա մեծագույն պահը 1973 թվականն էր, երբ Նիկիտա Սիմոնյանի գլխավորությամբ անսպասելի դուբլ գրանցեց: Սիմոնյանը մինչ այդ Մոսկվայի «Սպարտակում» արդեն դուբլ գրանցել էր որպես ֆուտբոլիստ և մարզիչ: Նա հայկական ծագում ուներ և «Սպարտակի» պաշտոնյաների հետ անհամաձայնություններից հետո ժամանել էր իր հայրենիք:

«Արարատի» հետ շատ ավելի դժվար էր չեմպիոն դառնալը, քան «Սպարտակի» հետ,- ասել է Սիմոնյանը: «Մենք լավ ֆուտբոլիստներ ունեինք, սակայն, ըստ էության, գավառական թիմ էինք: Ես ստիպված էի փոխել իմ անձնական ոճը, քանի որ ֆուտբոլիստներն այլ մտածելակերպ ունեին: Թիմում կային երկու ուկրաինացիներ, բայց նրանք մանկուց ապրել էին Երևանում, այնպես որ նրանք նույնպես տեղի մտածելակերպ ունեին: Հյուսիսի ֆուտբոլիստներն ավելի մեծ ունակություններ ունեն, տեխնիկապես գրագետ են, եթե նույնիսկ դա վատ է թիմի համար որպես կոլեկտիվի: Դու պետք է սոսնձես այդ երկուսն իրար»:

Ֆուտբոլիստներին միմյանց սոսնձելու, մի ընդհանուր միավոր ստեղծելու գործընթացը, թերևս սկսվեց Յան Պորտերֆիլդի օրոք: «Սանդերլենդի» նախկին կիսապաշտպանը այս թիմը գլխավորեց 2006-ից, սակայն հաջորդ տարի, ընդամենը տասը խաղ անցկացնելով հավաքականի ղեկին, կյանքից հեռացավ քաղցկեղի պատճառով: Չնայած նրան, որ միայն երկու խաղում էր թիմը հաղթել, ուշագրավ է այն, որ Հայաստանը միայն 9 գոլ էր բաց թողել: Ներկայիս մարզիչ Վարդան Մինասյանը Յան Պորտերֆլիդի օգնականն էր, իսկ հետո դարձավ նրա պաշտոնակատարը:

«Արդյունքները ոչնչից չեն գալիս,- ասել է Հայաստանի հավաքականի ու Դոնեցկի «Շախտյորի» կիսապաշտապն Հենրիխ Մխիթարյանը: «Մենք շատ երիտասարդ ֆուտբոլիստներ ունենք, որոնք վաստակել են մարզիչների վստահությունը և լավ են  հասկանում, թե ինչ է իրենցից պահանջվում: Մեր ֆուտբոլը հիմնված է մարզիչների և ֆուտբոլիստների միջև վստահության վրա: Բոլորն էլ նույն նպատակն ունեն՝ լինեն դա մարզիչները, ֆուտբոլիստները, Հայաստանի ֆուտբոլի ֆեդերացիան կամ բժիշկները: Մենք ամբողջական ու առողջ մեխանիզմ ենք»:

«Մեր գլխավոր առավելություն թիմն է: Հենրիխ Մխիթարյանը միայնակ չէր կարող ոչնչի հասնել: Ես ես չեմ առանց իմ թիմի ու թիմակիցների: Նրանց շնորհիվ է, որ ես կարող եմ խաղալ և ցուցարել այն ինչի ունակ եմ: Այնպես որ, ես խորապես շնորհակալ եմ իմ թիմակիցներին, որոնք ինձ տալիս են այս հնարավորությունը: Միասին մենք մեկ նպատակի ենք ձգտում»:

«Պորտերֆիլդը, միգուցե, սկսեց փոխել մտածելակերպը, բայց Հայաստանին իսկապես բարձրացրեց երիտասարդ տաղանդավոր ֆուտբոլիստների այն սերունդը, որն իրեն ցույց տվեց նախորդ տարվա ընթացքում (և դա իսկապես միայն նախորդ տարի էր, երբ Իռլանդիան Երևանում 1-0 հաշվով առավելության Հասավ, ոչ ոք չէր կարող մտածել, որ այս արդյունքը կարող է վերածվել առանցքայինի): Թեև, դարպասապահ Ռոման Բերեզովսկին 37 տարեկան է, իսկ աջ պաշտպան Սարգիս Հովսեփյանը՝ 38, մնացած թիմը 25 տարեկան է կամ ավելի ցածր:

Սա, մասնակիերոն, կարող է բացատրել, թե ինչու են թիմի այսքան շատ անդամներ դեռևս խաղում Հայաստանում կամ Ուկրաինայի փոքր թիմերում: Ուրբաթ օրը Մակեդոնիային 4-1 հաշվով հաղթած թիմի ֆուտոբոլիստներից հինգը դեռևս խաղում են Հայաստանի առաջնությունում, որը ՈՒԵՖԱ-ի դասակարգման մեջ 50-րդն է և առաջ է միայն Ֆարերյան կղզիներից, Անդորրայից և Սան Մարինոյից: Միայն Մխիթարյանն է խաղում մի թիմում, որը խաղում է Չեմպիոնների լիգայում:

Նրա դերը երեքշաբթի օրը կարևոր կլինի ոչ միայն այն պատճառով, որ Հայաստանի լավագույն ֆուտբոլիստն է: Մինասյանը, որը որպես մոդել վերցրել է Բարսելոնան և Արսենալը, նախընտրում է 4-2-3-1 մարտավարությունը և վերջին խաղերում կարողանում էր լայն տարածություններ ստանալ:

Հաշվի առնելով իռլանդացիների խորը պաշտպանական մարտավարությունը, Մինասյանը պետք է որոշի, թե արդյոք կօգտագործի Մխիթարյանին աջ եզրում, իսկ Գևորգ Ղազարյաին ձախ եզրում, թե Մխիթարյանը կստանա հետ քաշված ստեղծագործողի դեր և այլ հնարավորություններ կդիտարկի՝ մեկնարկային կազմում դուրս բերելով «Այաքսի» նախկին ֆուտբոլիստ Էդգար Մանուչարյանին: Մինասյանը  պետք է որոշի, թե արդյոք ուժեղ կողմը կետնրոնացնի եզրերու՞մ, թե՞ այն օգտագործի եզրերին մատակարարելու համար:

Մխիթարյանին գործելու լայն հնարավորություններ տալը, հավանաբար, կուժեղացնի Հայաստանի պաշտպանությունը՝ թույլ տալով նրան կենտրոնում գործել Կառլեն Մկրչտյանի հետ մասին կիսապաշտպանության ետևում: Թեև այս թիմն ավելի ուժեղ է հարձկվելիս, քան Պորտորֆիլդի թիմը, լրացուցիչ համարձակությունը դարձել է այլ թիմերի հետ հանդիպումների որոշիչ գործոնը: «Հայաստանը Իռլանդիային հնարավորություններ կտա, բայց նրանք նաև կարող են իրացնել իրենց հնարավորությունները, ինչը մենք զգացինք մեր մաշկի վրա»,- ասել է Մարտին Շկրտելը, ում Սլովակիան անցյալ ամսի 4-0 հաշվով պարտվել է Հայաստանին:

«Մենք բավականաչափ պահեր ստեղծեցինք, սակայն չկարողացանք իրացնել դրանք: Մենք դեռևս երիտասարդ թիմ ենք, այնպես, որ պետք է մտածենք ապագայի մասին: Մի բան կարող եմ հստակ ասել: Թիմը, որը ցանկանում է հաջողության հասնել Հայաստանի դեմ, պետք է գոլ խփի: Մենք դա չարեցինք Ժիլինայում կայացած խաղի առաջին կեսում և ընդմիջումից հետո չորս գոլ բաց թողեցինք: Ես չեմ կասկածում, որ Իռլանդիան պահեր կունենա խաղի ընթացքում և պետք է կարողանա իրացնել դրանք»:

Ինչպես Ռուսաստանը ցույց տվեց Դուբլինում կայացած խաղի առաջին կեսում, Իռլանդիան կարող է մեծ խնդիրներ, երբ փորձում է գնդակ պահել ու խաղարկել: Սակայն նույն խաղի երկրորդ կեսում Իռլանդից ցույց տվեց, որ ուղղակի մոտեցումը կարող է քանդել նույնիսկ ամենաամուր թիմերը: Այստեղ սակայն, ամենից կարևորն այն է, որ Հայաստանը խաղին կմոտենա խմբային փուլը հաղթահարելու հնարավորությամբ և դա ոչ միայն իրենց երկրպագուների ու ֆուտբոլիսնտերի համար է, այլ բոլոր փոքր երկրների: Նրանց առաջընթացը մի ուղերձ է, որ ձանձրալի կարծրությունը միակ ուղին չէ փոքր երկրների համար:

----------

Ambrosine (10.10.2011), E-la Via (10.10.2011), Kita (10.10.2011), Lev (10.10.2011), Maxpayne (10.10.2011), Monk (10.10.2011), Moonwalker (10.10.2011), romanista (10.10.2011), Sagittarius (11.10.2011), Vaio (10.10.2011), Նաիրուհի (11.10.2011)

----------


## Kita

> Իսկ Իռլանդական Ռոբը՝ Ռոբի Կինը ավելի ճիշտ՝ մկանային ցավերը պատճառ բերելով խուսափեց Հայկական լեգեոնի ճիրաններում հայտնվելու տխուր հեռանկարից...


Էս ամենաուրախ լուրերից էր :Jpit:  Մենք էլ Էդոյի հետ էտ էինք մտածում Մակեդոնայի խաղից հետո :LOL:  Փաստորեն մեր կռոցները տեղ են հասել :Jpit:

----------

Ambrosine (10.10.2011), Malxas (10.10.2011), Մանուլ (10.10.2011), Նաիրուհի (11.10.2011)

----------


## Vaio

Շատ լավ հոդված էր, շնորհակալություն:

----------

Malxas (10.10.2011), Monk (10.10.2011)

----------


## Vaio

Ժողովուրդ ՕԲՅԵԿՏԻՎՈՐԵՆ մենք ուժեղ ենք, մենք կարող ենք հաղթել, հաղթելու փորձ ունենք, շատ գոլ կարողանում ենք խփել!!! 
Բարդ խաղա լինելու, բնականաբար, բայց մենք կարող ենք հաղթել: 

(Ի դեպ, խաղադրույքները Հայաստանի հաղթանակի համար *ահագին* իջել են) :

----------

Ambrosine (10.10.2011), Malxas (10.10.2011)

----------


## Malxas

Իմ կարծիքով իռլանդացիները առաջին խաղակեսում կփորձեն մեծ ճնշում գործադրել, իսկ երկրորդում կխաղան ավելի զգույշ: Ի տարբերություն սլովակների հետ խաղի, մեզ ավելի անհրաժեշտ է հաջողության հասնել առաջին խաղակեսում, քանի որ ոչ ոքի արդյունքը ձեռք է տալիս տանտերերին, իսկ քանի ժամանակ քիչ մնա, այնքան մեր տղաների հուզմունքը կշատանա ու իռլանդացիներն էլ կփակվեն իրենց կիսադաշտում: Խաղով մենք ուժեղ ենք: Եթե մեր խաղը ստացվի՝ Իռլանդիան դատապարտված է: Բայց իռլանդացիները խաղում են սեփական դաշտում, իսկ բացի դրանից ես շատ անհանգստանում եմ նրանց ստանդարտ խաղարկումներից ու առհասարակ, երկրորդ հարկում ունեցած առավելությունից, որը դեպքերի վատ դասավորության դեպքում կարող է որոշիչ դառնալ:

----------


## Vaio

> Իմ կարծիքով իռլանդացիները առաջին խաղակեսում կփորձեն մեծ ճնշում գործադրել


Համաձայն եմ:
-----------------------------------------

Հայերի թիվ 1 խնդիրը՝ առաջին 30 րոպեն դուխները չգցեն և գոլ չուտեն:

Ընդհանրապես ֆուտբոլում շատ կարևորա՝ *առաջինը գոլ չուտելը կամ էլ առաջինը գոլ խփելը*: 

Եթե մերոնք առաջինը գոլ խփեցին, մեղմ ասաց, շատ լավա լինելու!!!

----------

Malxas (10.10.2011), Maxpayne (10.10.2011)

----------


## Ambrosine

> *http://www.sports.ru/tribuna/blogs/i...rt/243516.html*
> 
> Հլը էս հոդվածը կարդացեք ու այրիշների մտածելակերպը հասկացեք... Պազոռ կլինի հայերին կրվելը, պահ... ես բրիտանական ազգերին, բացի անգլիացիներից, շատ եմ սիրում, բայց պետք չի իմ սերը չարաշահել


Սրանց տեսեք: Մի հայտնի թիմ էլ ունենան  :Huh: :
Էս հոդվածը կրկին ապացուցում է, որ մեզնից վախեցած են  :Hands Up: : Մի լացեք, մենակ թե մի լացեք  :LOL: : Ոնց եմ ուզում իրենց պարտությունից հետո իրենց մամուլը կարդալ  :Nyam:   :Jpit: :
Հաղթելու ենք  :Goblin: :

----------

Նաիրուհի (11.10.2011)

----------


## Malxas

> Սրանց տեսեք: Մի հայտնի թիմ էլ ունենան :
> Էս հոդվածը կրկին ապացուցում է, որ մեզնից վախեցած են : Մի լացեք, մենակ թե մի լացեք : Ոնց եմ ուզում իրենց պարտությունից հետո իրենց մամուլը կարդալ  :
> Հաղթելու ենք :


Ես նույնպես շատ կցանկանայի, որ Հայաստանը հաղթի: Եվ հարցը միայն այն բանում չէ, որ ես երկրպագում եմ իմ ազգի թիմը: Հայաստանի հաղթանակը նաև կլինի *գեղեցիկի* հաղթանակը *կոպիտ ֆիզիկական ուժի* նկատմամբ  :Wink:

----------


## Altair

Թող ներեն ինձ հայերը, բայց ինձ համար հանդիպման ֆավորիտը Իռլանդիան է:

----------

Աբելյան (10.10.2011)

----------


## Malxas

> Թող ներեն ինձ հայերը, բայց ինձ համար հանդիպման ֆավորիտը Իռլանդիան է:


Գուցե և Իռլանդիան է: Հավանաբար Իռլանդիան է, քանի որ իրենց ոչ ոքին էլ է ձեռք տալիս ու իրենց հարկի տակ են հանդես գալիս: Բայց դե Սլովակիայում էլ Սլովակիան էր ֆավորիտ: Գործակիցները հավանաբար կհիշես: Այսինքն, մեզ պետք է ոչ թե ֆավորիտ լինել, այլ կոնկրետ օրը և կոնկրետ ժամին ավելի ուժեղ խաղ ցուցադրել: Հուսով եմ չնեղացրի, հարգարժան Լիոնել Մեսսի: Պետք է ասեմ, որ ես ձեր խաղի ջերմ երկրպագուն եմ  :Jpit:

----------

Chilly (11.10.2011), Vaio (10.10.2011)

----------


## specialist

Մի բան, անկախ վաղվանից..Շնորհակալ եմ Վարդան Մինասյանից,Շնորհակալ եմ տղեքից, որ վերջը երկրի համար խաղացին,Շնորհակալ եմ Ռուբեն Հայրապետյանից... Վերջը արեց իրա ուզածը .. )))) լավ իմաստով))) Հալալա ձեզ ժող. վաղվա հադիպումը էլ բան չի որոշում ... կարևորը արդեն որոշվելա, մեզ սկսել են հարգել աշխարհում ու վախենալ.. ԱՊՐԵՔ

----------

Ambrosine (10.10.2011), Arpine (10.10.2011), Chilly (11.10.2011), Malxas (11.10.2011), Monk (10.10.2011), Universe (10.10.2011), Vaio (10.10.2011), Գեա (10.10.2011), Մանուլ (10.10.2011), Նաիրուհի (11.10.2011), Ջուզեպե Բալզամո (11.10.2011)

----------


## Sagittarius

> Թող ներեն ինձ հայերը, բայց ինձ համար հանդիպման ֆավորիտը Իռլանդիան է:


Չէ, դե դա բնական ա, որ Իռլանդիան է: Թող The Guardian-ի այդ հոդվածը ոչ մեկին չշփոթեցնի. ճիշտ է՝ մեր տղաները արժանի են բարձ գնահատականի և նրանք դեռ շատ են աճելու, բայց ֆավորիտը մնում է Իռլանդիան, և դա շատ լավ է մեզ համար  :Smile:  

հ.գ. ինձ ուղղակի բացում ա, որ ընդամենը վերջին տուրից առաջ «մասնագետները» սկսում են կամաց-կամաց հասկանալ, որ Հայաստանը խմբից դուրս գալու շանսեր ունի  :Jpit:  

էտ առումով տվայլ հոդվածի տակ մեկը մի հատ տեղին գրառում է թողել՝ 




> When Armenia shellacked Slovakia 4-0 AWAY almost every journalist in the world still talked about Ireland fighting with Slovakia for qualification. It is not until the final game with Armenia with destiny in their own hands does someone think to actually write a piece on them.

----------


## Ջուզեպե Բալզամո

Օրներդ բարի: Եվրոպայում էսօրը ֆուտբոլային ա: Մերոնց մաղթում եմ լավ, դիտարժան խաղ: Ձեր խաղը խաղացեք, ձեր ունակությունները ցուցադրեք. հաշիվն էական չի (իմ համար): 

Մերոնցից բացի, երկրորդ տեղերի համար, էսօր քրտնելու են.

A. Բելգիան (ունի 15 միավոր) խաղում է Գերմանիայի հետ
    Թուրքիան (14)  - Ադրբեջան

C. Սերբիան (15) - Սլովենիա:                                     Միայն հաղթանակի դեպքում է շրջանցում Էստոնիային (16):

D. Ֆրանսիան (20) - Բոսնիա-Հերցոգովինան (19):                Մրցելու են առաջին տեղի համար:

F. Հունաստանը (21) - Վրաստան
    Խորվաթիան (19) - Լատվիա

H. Պորտուգալիան (16) - Դանիան (16):                                 Մրցելու են առաջին տեղի համար:

I. Շոտլանդիան (11) - Իսպանիա
    Չեխիան (10) - Լիտվա

Մոնտենեգրոն ու Շվեդիան իրենց խմբերում արդեն ապահովել են երկրորդ տեղերը:

Հ.Գ. Մոռացա հարցնեմ. Երվանդից խաբար ունեցող կա՞, ո՞նց ա քնել…

----------

Chilly (11.10.2011), Malxas (11.10.2011), Նաիրուհի (11.10.2011)

----------


## soultaker

Մորթելու ենք էտ իռլանդացիքին  :Goblin:   :Aggressive:

----------

Malxas (11.10.2011)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

Ինչքան գիտեմ՝ խաղը Ֆրանսիայի հրապարակի էն մեծ էկրանով ցույց են տալու։ Նայելու եկողներ կա՞ն։

Հ. Գ. Հերունին կասեր՝ իռլանդացիք Հայաստանից են գնացել։ Մեր պուճուր ախպերն են, :Xeloq:  բայց ախպերությունը՝ ախպերություն, ֆուտբոլը՝ ֆուտբոլ   :Goblin:

----------

Malxas (11.10.2011)

----------


## John

> Ինչքան գիտեմ՝ խաղը Ֆրանսիայի հրապարակի էն մեծ էկրանով ցույց են տալու։ Նայելու եկողներ կա՞ն։


Հա, գալո՜ւ եմ  :Smile: 
«ԱՎԻՎԱ» ՄԱՐԶԱԴԱՇՏՈՒՄ ԿԼԻՆԻ ՄՈՏ 2000 ՀԱՅ ԵՐԿՐՊԱԳՈՒ
Իռլանդիայում Հայաստանի պատվավոր հյուպատոս Օհան Երգայնհարսյանի փոխանցմամբ, այսօր Դուբլինի մարզադաշտում ներկա կլինեն նաեւ հայ երկրպագուներ, այդ թվում՝ դեսպան Կարինե Ղազինյանը։

«Ես կհավատամ, որ մոտավորապես 2 հազար հայ պիտի ներկա գտնվի՝ քաջալերելու մարզիկները, եւ մեծամասնությունը՝ մոտ 1600-ը, արտասահմանեն պիտի գա Իռլանդիա՝ Ֆրանսիայեն, Անգլիայեն, Շվեյցարիայեն, Իսպանիայեն եւ Հայաստանեն։ Իռլանդիայի մեջ միայն մոտավորապես 300 հայ կա»,- Օհան Երգայնհարսյանի խոսքերը մեջբերում է «Ազատություն» ռադիոկայանը։

աղբյուր՝ totalfootball.am

----------

Ambrosine (11.10.2011)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Իռլանդիայում Հայաստանի պատվավոր հյուպատոս Օհան Երգայնհարսյանի փոխանցմամբ, այսօր Դուբլինի մարզադաշտում ներկա կլինեն նաեւ հայ երկրպագուներ, այդ թվում՝ դեսպան Կարինե Ղազինյանը։


Այդ թվում նաև Ներսեսն ու Շուշանը  :Jpit:

----------

Ambrosine (11.10.2011), Kita (11.10.2011), Malxas (11.10.2011), Monk (11.10.2011), Moonwalker (11.10.2011), Նաիրուհի (11.10.2011)

----------


## John

մի քիչ ոչ վաղ անցյալի պատմություից հիշենք... եվրո-2011 մինչև 21 տարեկաններ

*17.11.09 Հայաստան 4* - 1 Իռլանդիա
*Հենրիխ Մխիթարյան (30'), Հենրիխ Մխիթարյան (61'), Հովհաննես Գոհարյան (75'), Հենրիխ Մխիթարյան (83')*
03.03.10 Իռլանդիա 1 - *2 Հայաստան*
*Լեւոն Հայրապետյան (34'), Գեւորգ Ղազարյան (40')*
էդ ժամանակվա մեր երիտասարդականից 7 հոգի հիմա ազգային հավաքականում ա խաղում...

----------

Ambrosine (11.10.2011), Kita (11.10.2011), Malxas (11.10.2011), Monk (11.10.2011), Moonwalker (11.10.2011), Vaio (11.10.2011), Արէա (11.10.2011), Ձայնալար (11.10.2011), Մանուլ (11.10.2011), Նաիրուհի (11.10.2011)

----------


## Vaio

> *17.11.09 Հայաստան 4* - 1 Իռլանդիա
> *Հենրիխ Մխիթարյան (30'), Հենրիխ Մխիթարյան (61'), Հովհաննես Գոհարյան (75'), Հենրիխ Մխիթարյան (83')*
> 03.03.10 Իռլանդիա 1 - *2 Հայաստան*
> *Լեւոն Հայրապետյան (34'), Գեւորգ Ղազարյան (40')*
> էդ ժամանակվա մեր երիտասարդականից 7 հոգի հիմա ազգային հավաքականում ա խաղում...


Էս լավ բան ասեցիր՝ ուրախացրեց, դուխ տվեց:

----------


## John

> Էս լավ բան ասեցիր՝ ուրախացրեց, դուխ տվեց:


ախպեր մեզնից բեթար փոքր երգիր են՝ բաղտները բերել ա, որ Անգլիային մոտիկ են՝ թե չէ մենք էդ կողմերում լինեինք՝ հիմա համաշխարհային աստեր տված կլինեին աշխարհին Արարատի լավ վախտերով... Ասենք Խ.Հովհաննիսյանը Մ.Յ.-ի լեգենդը կլներ... դրանց ինչի՞ց վաղենանք... 0-0-ի վրա խաղացող թիմը ինչքա՞ն կարա առաջ գնա... սպանեցին ուտբոլը ռուսների ու սլովակների հետ խաղերում... իրանք սովոր են, որ իրանց մոտ ստացվի հաշիվ պահել՝ մի գոլը իրանց կնետի խոր անդունդ ու թե դրել ես Ջեովաննի, արի քերիժպոկի էդ Անգլիայում Ստոկ Սիթի ու Վեստ Բրոմվիչ պարապած տավարներիդ դաշտի միջից

----------

Malxas (11.10.2011), Նաիրուհի (11.10.2011)

----------


## Sagittarius

> Այդ թվում նաև Ներսեսն ու Շուշանը


Ակումբի Ներսեսը գնա՞ց վերջը  :Sad:  էն վախտ ժամանակ ունեի գործ չունեի, որ գնայի, հիմա գործ ունեմ, ժամանակ չունեմ, որ գնամ, պարադոքս  :Sad:  

Լավ, չկա-չկա, ես էլ այրիշ փաբում կնայեմ  :Jpit:  փաբում Հայ-Իռլանդացի մոտավոր նույն հարաբերակցությունը կլինի, ինչ Ավիվա ստադիոնում

----------


## Monk

Վերհիշենք  :Smile:  (տեսահոլովակում մենակ վերջին խաղի գոլերը չկան): Մնաց Իռլանդիայի դարպասը խփվող գոլերն ու վճռորոշ հաղթանակը տեսնենք  :Smile:

----------

Ambrosine (11.10.2011), Arpine (11.10.2011), Lusinamara (11.10.2011), Malxas (11.10.2011), Moonwalker (11.10.2011), Արէա (11.10.2011), Գեա (11.10.2011), Մանուլ (11.10.2011), Նաիրուհի (11.10.2011)

----------


## Lusinamara

*Իռլանդական մամուլը Վարդան Մինասյանին համեմատել է Գվարդիոլայի և Մոուրինյոյի հետ
*
Ապագա մրցակցի մասին` կամ լավ բան, կամ ոչինչ: Այս ձևականությունը պահպանում են բոլոր մարզիչներն ու ֆուտբոլիստները` առանց բացառության: Սակայն իռլանդական լրատվամիջոցները «չափն անցել են» Հայաստանի հավաքականի մասին գովեստի խոսքերում: Իռլանդական մամուլը հաճույքով պատմում է Հայաստանի հավաքականի հաջողությունների մասին, հիանում հավաքականի մարզիչ Վարդան Մինասյանով: Ջովաննի Տրապատոնիի հետ համեմատության մեջ, ըստ իռլանդական մամուլի, հայ մասնագետը շահում է ակնհայտ առավելությամբ:

«Բոլոր առումներով հաճելի և համակրելի այս մարզիչը տարեկան ընդամենը 50 հազար եվրո է ստանում (փորձեք համեմատել Տրապատոնիի եկամուտների հետ),- գրում է The Irish Independent-ը: Փոխարենը, նա համարվում է հավաքականների ամենախարիզմատիկ մարզիչների մեկը»:

«Մինասյանն առանձնանում է մանրուքների հանդեպ իր չափազանց մեծ ուշադրությամբ, որով կարող են հպարտանալ միայն Խոսեպ Գվարդիոլան և Ժոզե Մոուրինյոն,- շարունակում է The Irish Examiner-ը: - Սլովակների հանդեպ ջախջախիչ հաղթանակը առաջին հերթին մարզչի հաղթանակն էր. հայերը շոշափելով գտել էին մրցակցի բոլոր թույլ կետերը և խփում էին ուղիղ նշանակետերին»:

Փոխարենը տեղական մամուլը թերահավատությամբ է խոսում Տրապատոնիի մասին:

«Վստահությունը, որով միշտ առանձնանում էր Տրապատոնին լրագրողների հարցերին պատասխանելիս, կարծես անհետացել է,- գրում է The Irish Independent-ը: *Այժմ նա հիշեցնում է մի մարդու, որի ճակատագիրը կախված է մազից: Իրականում այդպես էլ կա»:*
 :Hands Up: 

_Tert.am_



Բայց մի րոպե՝ մազն էլ Վարդանն ա՞  :Jpit:

----------

Malxas (11.10.2011), Monk (11.10.2011), Մանուլ (11.10.2011), Նաիրուհի (11.10.2011)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

Մի հատ էլ տրամադրություններս բարձրացնենք մինչև խաղը  :Smile:

----------

Arpine (11.10.2011), Bruno (11.10.2011), Մանուլ (11.10.2011)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Հ.Գ. Մոռացա հարցնեմ. Երվանդից խաբար ունեցող կա՞, ո՞նց ա քնել…


Քո հարցը կարդալուց հետո որոշեցի զանգեմ Երվանդին ու տեսա, որ նոր սմս ունեմ  :Jpit: :
Երոն գրում ա, որ հորեղբորս փոխանցեմ (դե հորեղբայրս նախորդ խաղից հետո հարցրել էր, թե Իռլանդիայի խաղը չի՞ տեսել ՃՃ), որ այսօր 0-2 հաշվով ենք հաղթելու  :Jpit:  Դե ուրեմն, առա՜ջ, հայեր  :Clapping: :
Հաղթելու ենք  :Diablo: :

----------

Malxas (11.10.2011), Monk (11.10.2011)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Ինձ թվում ա հաշիվը 1-2 կլինի, ընդ որում առաջին երկու գոլերը մերոնք կխփեն, իսկ իռլանդացիները վերջին րոպեներին չխայտառակվելու համար մի հատ գոլ կխփեն  :Jpit: 

Հա, ու մեկ էլ ես ֆուտբոլից ահավոր հեռու եմ  :Jpit:

----------

Malxas (11.10.2011)

----------


## Մանուլ

> Վերհիշենք  (տեսահոլովակում մենակ վերջին խաղի գոլերը չկան): Մնաց Իռլանդիայի դարպասը խփվող գոլերն ու վճռորոշ հաղթանակը տեսնենք 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RPj4Q...layer_embedded


 Մարդ էս գոլերը որ նայում ա, արդեն կասկած չի ունենում, որ հաղթելու ենք  :Love:   :Clapping: : 


 Հ.Գ. Ինձ թվում ա` 2-ից ավելի գոլ ենք խփելու (կոնկրետացնեմ. *մենք* ենք խփելու իռլանդացիների դարպասին)  :Jpit: :

----------

Ambrosine (11.10.2011), Monk (11.10.2011)

----------


## Maxpayne

Հավատում ենք հավաքականին....

*Հավատում ենք Երվանդին*...

Հաղթելու ենք...

----------

Monk (11.10.2011), Մանուլ (11.10.2011)

----------


## Malxas

Էսօր ամբողջ օրը ֆուտբոլը ուղեղիցս դուրս չի գալիս: Նստեցի մի երկու բան գրեմ: Արդյունքում երեք ժամում գրեցի 11 բառ  :Wink:

----------

Maxpayne (11.10.2011)

----------


## Lusinamara

Ես սովորել եմ հաղթանակների՝
Պարտությունները չեմ հանդուրժելու,
Պիտ տեսնեմ համը մեծ գավաթների
Ու այս երդումս հար չեմ դրժելու:
Լ.Ա.



Հաջողություններ հայ ֆուտբոլին… :Smile:

----------

Arpine (11.10.2011)

----------


## voter

Իռլանդիա Հայաստան խաղը օնլաին Եվրո 2012 ուղեգրի համար 
http://www.uefa.com/uefaeuro2012/mat...ht/index.html?
Այս պահին



> 22 Cox (Republic of Ireland) gives away a free-kick for a challenge on Berezovski (Armenia).
> 21 Duff (Republic of Ireland) takes the free-kick.
> 21 G. Ghazaryan (Armenia) gives away a free-kick for a challenge on Duff (Republic of Ireland).
> 19 G. Ghazaryan (Armenia) gives away a free-kick for a challenge on O'Shea (Republic of Ireland).
> 16 Doyle (Republic of Ireland) is adjudged to be in an offside position.
> 13 Kelly (Republic of Ireland) is booked.
> 13 Berezovski (Armenia) makes a save.
> 13 Doyle (Republic of Ireland) has an effort on goal.
> 12 Duff (Republic of Ireland) delivers the corner.
> ...


Նեմեց Ռուբոն խոստացել է երեք միլլիոն դոլլար թիմին, հաղթանակի դեպքում...

----------


## Ռուֆուս

աաաա, էս ինչ ա կատարվում  :Angry2:

----------

Arpine (11.10.2011)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

աաաաա  :Angry2:

----------


## zanazan

հլա շանս ունենք...

----------


## Ripsim

> հլա շանս ունենք...


Իսկ ես էլ չեմ կարողանում նայել խաղը :Sad:

----------


## Chilly

:Sad:   թարս աա
բայց դեռ շանս կա... մերոնք ավելիին են ունակ

----------


## Մանուլ

Աաա, խաղի սկզբից մինչև հիմա դողում եմ բառիս բուն իմաստով... 
 Չափից դուրս շատ հուզմունքից ու հաղթելու ցանկությունից են էդ սխալները: Համ էլ դանդաղ ենք առաջ շարժվում: Բայց դե ոչինչ, հաղթելու ենք: Բերեզովսկու դուրս գալուց հետո մտածում էի` մենակ մինչև խաղակեսի վերջ գոլ բաց չթողնենք, թե չէ ընդմիջումից հետո նոր ուժերով ենք դուրս գալու  :Smile: : Երկրորդ գոլն էլ Յուրան ա խփելու:

----------


## John

Լուրջ հավատում եմ, որ կա արդարություն... 10 հոգով մերոնք 71% տիրում էին գնդակին... Ալեքսանյանի ինքնագոլը... լուրջ հավատում եմ... ախր մերոնք ուժեն են, բայց եթե դա այդպես է՝ 2 գոլ մինիմում խփելու ենք հեսա էս ֆուտբոլի թշնամիներին... սպանում են խաղը...

----------

Arpine (11.10.2011), Գեա (11.10.2011)

----------


## zanazan

ժող մի բան եկեք խոստովանենք, էն որ նույնիսկ այս ամենաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաավատ վիճակում , մենք դեռ հավատում ենք որ հաղթելու ենք, մերոնց ցույց տված խաղերի արդյունքն ա, անկախ էս խաղի արդյունքից հալալա մերոնց...

----------

Ambrosine (11.10.2011), Ripsim (11.10.2011), Գեա (11.10.2011), Նաիրուհի (12.10.2011)

----------


## Ջուզեպե Բալզամո

Էսօր մեր թիմի օծումն ա ֆուտբոլի աստվածների կողմից… սենց դաս մենակ գրանդներն են ստանում… դուխներդ տեղը, մերոնք տաս հոգով Իռլանդիային խեղդում են

----------


## Malxas

Պարտվում ենք մարզչական սխալի պատճառով: Ընդ որում այս սխալը երկրորդ անգամ է կրկնվում: Ռուսաստանի հետ երևանյան խաղում Մալաքյանը ձախողեց խաղը աջ եզրում ու այն ժամանակ մի կերպ փրկվեցինք: Իսկ հիմա կորցրեց գնդակը, որի արդյունքում Բերեզովսկին հեռացվեց:

----------

Arpine (11.10.2011), John (12.10.2011)

----------


## Մանուլ

Մոռացա ստեղ էլ ասեմ  :LOL: . ժող, մերոնց դրական էներգիա ուղարկեք :Ճ Էս անգամ մենակով չեմ կարողանում, օգնեք: Չէ, գիժ չեմ, դուք ուղարկեք ասում եմ  :Sad: : Սենց տրամադրվում եք ու ուղարկում եք: 

 Ի միջի այլոց, Կասպարովն ո՞ւր ա:

----------


## Vaho

Սւդիա :Angry2:  :Angry2:  :Angry2:  ես հենց իմացա որ էս ...ի ..ա  մրցավարնա, ասեցսի որ էս ......ը խաղը վարիա տալու. ՍՈՒԴԻԱ  Պ......տ  :Angry2:  :Angry2:  :Angry2:  իսպանացի սուդիա ես քո  :Angry2:  :Angry2:  :Angry2:  ............................................................................................................................................  ............................................................................................................................................  .................

Հ.Գ միատ համապատասխան սմայլիկ դռեք որ նեռվերս հանեմ ելի

----------


## dvgray

Գիվենին գոլ խփելը հրաշքի նման մի բան ա:
հուսանք էտ հրաշքը տեղի կունենա:

----------


## Գեա

> Սւդիա ես հենց իմացա որ էս ...ի ..ա  մրցավարնա, ասեցսի որ էս ......ը խաղը վարիա տալու. ՍՈՒԴԻԱ  Պ......տ  իսպանացի սուդիա ես քո ............................................................................................................................................  ............................................................................................................................................  .................
> 
> Հ.Գ միատ համապատասխան սմայլիկ դռեք որ նեռվերս հանեմ ելի


էս ոնց ա :Bad: ( :Jpit: )

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Գոոոոո՜՜՜՜՜՜՜՜լ  :Good:

----------

Albus (11.10.2011), Arpine (11.10.2011), Chilly (11.10.2011), E-la Via (12.10.2011), murmushka (11.10.2011), Nare-M (11.10.2011), Ripsim (11.10.2011), Գեա (11.10.2011), Նաիրուհի (12.10.2011)

----------


## Vaho

> էս ոնց ա()


Շատ թույլա  :Sad:

----------


## voter

Արաբերենով ուղիղ եթեր http://livevdo.tv/live/8ba7365149dbc...5ab99/bkup77/1

----------


## zanazan

հալալա տղերքին, Վարդան Մամիկոնյան արին...ես գոհ եմ

----------

Nare-M (11.10.2011), Vaho (11.10.2011), Ջուզեպե Բալզամո (11.10.2011)

----------


## Chilly

Ապրեն մեր տղերքը, հարգանքի են արժանի !!!!

----------

E-la Via (12.10.2011), Vaho (11.10.2011), Մանուլ (11.10.2011)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Ափսոս որ կրվեցինք, բայց մերոնք շատ ավելի լավ էին խաղում, քան իռլանդացիները: Բայց մեկ ա, երրորդ տեղն էլ վատ չի, վերջապես մենք էլ ենք կարող հպարտանալ մեր թիմով  :Love:

----------

E-la Via (12.10.2011), Nare-M (12.10.2011), Հայուհի (12.10.2011), Մանուլ (11.10.2011), Նաիրուհի (12.10.2011), Ջուզեպե Բալզամո (11.10.2011)

----------


## Lion

Օֆֆ, ինֆարկտ եմ ստանում...

----------

Արէա (12.10.2011)

----------


## Vaho

Արա լավ է, շատ ափսոս, տղերքը արժանի չեին սրան, էսօրվա մեր հավաքականը պետքա չպարտվեր շատ ափսոս, համենայդպես հալալա մերոնցը, հալալա Վարդան Մինասյանին:

----------

Նաիրուհի (12.10.2011)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Ինձ թվում ա հաշիվը 1-2 կլինի, ընդ որում առաջին երկու գոլերը մերոնք կխփեն, իսկ իռլանդացիները վերջին րոպեներին չխայտառակվելու համար մի հատ գոլ կխփեն 
> 
> Հա, ու մեկ էլ ես ֆուտբոլից ահավոր հեռու եմ


Փաստորեն հաշիվը ճիշտ էի գուշակել, տեղերը սխալ  :Sad:

----------


## Ջուզեպե Բալզամո

Ժող ջաններ… շնորհավոր բոլորիս՝ թիմ ունենալու կապակցությամբ: Լավ թիմ: Երիտասարդ թիմ, որը մի երկու տարուց դառնալու ա շատ լավ թիմ: Սենց դասեր էլ են պետք, սենց լարված ու խաղացողը պակաս վիճակում էլի իրա խաղը խաղաց մեր թիմը: Չնայած էսօրվա կոպիտ վրիպումներին, ես գոհ եմ թիմիս խաղից: Մարզիչին էլ ասեմ. Վարդան, ապրես…

----------

Chilly (12.10.2011), E-la Via (12.10.2011), Maxpayne (12.10.2011), Նաիրուհի (12.10.2011)

----------


## Malxas

Ժողովուրդ, էս տավար թիմը, նկատի ունեմ իռլանդացիներին, գնում է Եվրոպայի չեմպիոնատ ի?նչ անի:
Իսկ մերոնք ապրեն: Այսքան հաճելի հույզեր պարգևեցին մեզ: Մինչև հիմա վերջին տուրից առաջ հինգերորդ կամ վեցերորդ տեղը ապահոված էին լինում: Իսկ հիմա մենք երկրորդ տեղի համար էինք պայքարում ու խաղով գերազանցեցինք մրցակցին: Եկող շրջափուլին առաջին տեղով դուրս կգանք: Ապրեն մեր տղերքը:

----------


## Մանուլ

Բայց ինչ լավ ա, որ 2:2 չպրծավ, թե չէ խեղճ Ալեքսանյանին ինֆարկտ կխփեր:

 Իսկականից հալալ ա մերոնց, շատ լավ խաղացին, ոչինչ, ամեն ինչ էդքան միանգամից չի լինում  :Smile: : Այ որ սենց տեմպերով շարունակենք, աշարհի առաջնությանը հաստատ կմասնակցենք:

----------


## Monk

Այո, այս պարագայում կարող ենք ասել, որ իրոք բախտներս չբերեց: Բայց, անկախ այս ցավալի արդյունքից, ես հպարտորեն կարող եմ ասել, որ Հայաստանը վերջապես ունի ֆուտբոլի հավաքական. հավաքական, որից վախենում են, որին ճանաչում են, որին հարգում են: Ապրեն տղերքը, ես պարծենում եմ մեր ֆուտբոլիստներով:

----------

E-la Via (12.10.2011), Nare-M (12.10.2011), Արէա (12.10.2011), Մանուլ (11.10.2011), Նաիրուհի (12.10.2011), Ռուֆուս (12.10.2011)

----------


## Claudia Mori

Առաջինը չէ, բայց երկրորդ խաղակեսը շատ խորոտն էր :Love:  ապրեն, որ 10 հոգով ու նոր դարպասապահով այսքան դիմացան :Good:

----------


## Ջուզեպե Բալզամո

> Սւդիա ես հենց իմացա որ էս ...ի ..ա  մրցավարնա, ասեցսի որ էս ......ը խաղը վարիա տալու. ՍՈՒԴԻԱ  Պ......տ  իսպանացի սուդիա ես քո ............................................................................................................................................  ............................................................................................................................................  .................
> 
> Հ.Գ միատ համապատասխան սմայլիկ դռեք որ նեռվերս հանեմ ելի


Լավ, մեր ջաղացին էլ մի երկու անգամ ջուր կապեց, շատ չբողոքենք  :Wink: 

Նոր օֆիցիալ ստատիստիկան էի նայում: Իռլանդացիք 17 անգամ խախտել են խաղի կանոնները, մերոնք 9 անգամ: 6 դեղին ու  1 կարմիր նրանք ունեն, 2/1 մենք: Դարպասին 4 հարված նրանք, 2 մենք: Դարպասի ուղղությամբ` 3 նրանք, 9 մենք: Հնգական անկյունային

----------

E-la Via (11.10.2011), Հայուհի (12.10.2011), Մանուլ (11.10.2011)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Առաջինը չէ, բայց երկրորդ խաղակեսը շատ խորոտն էր ապրեն, որ 10 հոգով ու *նոր դարպասապահով այսքան դիմացան*


Հա էլի, հենց իռլանդացիները գնդակով հայտնվում էին մեր դարպասի մոտ, քիչ էր մնում սիրտս կանգներ...  :Scare:

----------


## Lion

Արա դե ճիշտ պռինցիպ ունեմ, էլի, որ հայկական ֆուտբոլ բալետ չեմ անում - նեռվեռս թանգա: Ափսոս, որ վերջին մեկ ժամը ստիպված եղա էկրանի առաջ բալետ անել... ու հերթական անգամ համոզվել, որ մեր ֆուտբոլը բալետ անելու բան չի, մարդու նեռվեռը թանգա...

----------


## Malxas

> Լավ, մեր ջաղացին էլ մի երկու անգամ ջուր կապեց, շատ չբողոքենք


Հա, որ արդեն ծարավից խեղդվել պրծել էինք:
Լավ, անցած լինի, հիմա ընկնենք դարպասապահ փնտրենք հաջորդ շրջափուլի համար: Համարյա մեկ տարի ունենք:

----------


## Claudia Mori

> Հա էլի, հենց իռլանդացիները գնդակով հայտնվում էին մեր դարպասի մոտ, քիչ էր մնում սիրտս կանգներ...


Բայց այդ երիտասարդին էլ էր հալալ, չնայած բախտներս բերեց, որ իր սխալի պատճառով 11 մետրանոց չդրեցին :Smile: 

Հ.Գ. Հայկ,ասում էի չէ՞ որ... :LOL:

----------


## Monk

> Արա դե ճիշտ պռինցիպ ունեմ, էլի, որ հայկական ֆուտբոլ բալետ չեմ անում - նեռվեռս թանգա: Ափսոս, որ վերջին մեկ ժամը ստիպված եղա էկրանի առաջ բալետ անել... ու հերթական անգամ համոզվել, որ մեր ֆուտբոլը բալետ անելու բան չի, մարդու նեռվեռը թանգա...


Լիոն ջան, առաջ հայկական ֆուտբոլ չկար էլ, որ բալետ անեիր (նոյի թվերը չհաշված), բայց հիմա կա, ու լավ էլ բալետ անելու ֆուտբոլ է  :Smile:

----------

Chilly (12.10.2011), Claudia Mori (11.10.2011), E-la Via (12.10.2011), Moonwalker (12.10.2011), Nare-M (12.10.2011), Rammstein (12.10.2011), REAL_ist (12.10.2011), Vaho (12.10.2011), Հայուհի (12.10.2011), Ձայնալար (12.10.2011), Մանուլ (12.10.2011), Նաիրուհի (12.10.2011), Ռուֆուս (12.10.2011)

----------


## Mephistopheles

ապրեն մեր տղերքը…

----------

Monk (11.10.2011), Nare-M (12.10.2011), Հայուհի (12.10.2011), Մանուլ (12.10.2011), Նաիրուհի (12.10.2011)

----------


## Ambrosine

Շնորհավոր բոլորիս  :Drinks: : Մենք ունենք հավաքական, ես կասեի` ընտրանի, որը 10 ֆուտբոլիստով, 2-0 հաշվով պարտվելիս դրսևորում է հաղթելու կամք: Սա բնորոշ է ու հատուկ միայն բարձրակարգ թիմերի, լավ պատրաստված ու նպատակասլաց ֆուտբոլիստներին:

Ալեքսանյանը թող իրեն չմեղադրի, սա թիմային խաղ է. միայն իր սխալը չէ, որ հանգեցրեց այս արդյունքին: Իսկ էդ կանաչ շորով մարդիկ ի՞նչ էին անում դաշտում: Մեր մրցակիցը իր փոխարեն դրա՞նց էր ուղարկել: Ու էդ հավաքածուի մասին էլ արտահայտվում էին որպես ուժեղ հավաքակա՞ն: Լավ, բացասականը թողնենք:

Ապրեն մերոնք  :Clapping:  Աշխարհի առաջնության եզրափակիչը մեզ է սպասում  :Smile: :

----------

Arpine (12.10.2011), Chilly (12.10.2011), Claudia Mori (12.10.2011), E-la Via (12.10.2011), Malxas (12.10.2011), Monk (11.10.2011), Moonwalker (12.10.2011), Nare-M (12.10.2011), REAL_ist (12.10.2011), Vaho (12.10.2011), Արէա (12.10.2011), Գեա (12.10.2011), Հայուհի (12.10.2011), Մանուլ (12.10.2011), Նաիրուհի (12.10.2011), Ջուզեպե Բալզամո (12.10.2011), Ռուֆուս (12.10.2011)

----------


## Lion

> Լիոն ջան, առաջ հայկական ֆուտբոլ չկար էլ, որ բալետ անեիր (նոյի թվերը չհաշված), բայց հիմա կա, ու լավ էլ բալետ անելու ֆուտբոլ է


Դե հա, կա... եթե չհաշվենք, իհարկե, որ Եվրոպայի առաջնության բան չի: Լավ էլ եղավ, որ չանցանք հաջորդ փուլ - եթե Իռլանդիայի հետ սենց արդյունքա, հաջորդ փուլում բոքսի տանձիկ կսարքեին...

----------


## E-la Via

Ֆսյո... ես էլ ֆուտբոլ չեմ նայելու, էլ չեմ երկրպագելու, ես էդքան ներվեր չունեմ , աաաա, էս ինչ  ա....
Մի վայրկյան անց....
-Դե....պաս.. այս այդպես... ու գոոոոլլլլ....աաաաաաա.... թիմ ունենք աշխարհը չունի...  վերջն են....
Մի քանի րոպե անց....
-Էլ չեմ կարողանում, սա ինչ ա??? մի րոպե թողեք շնչենք.... Չէ, ես գնացի, էլ չեմ նայում.....
Դռան մոտ.
-Պաս...պաս....ապրեք...այ այդպես...


Ժողովուրդ դեռ չեմ հանգստանում.... էս ինչ էր??? Կյանքիս մեջ էսքան լարված խաղ չեմ տեսել ու չնայած պարտությանը/ ու սրտիս մի քանի կանգերին/, ազնիվ խոսք, մերոնցով հպարտ եմ: Ապրեն իրանք, լավ խաղացին  :Love: :

----------

Chilly (12.10.2011), Claudia Mori (12.10.2011), Kita (12.10.2011), Malxas (12.10.2011), Moonwalker (12.10.2011), Nare-M (12.10.2011), Արէա (12.10.2011), Գեա (12.10.2011), Հայուհի (12.10.2011), Մանուլ (12.10.2011), Նաիրուհի (12.10.2011), Ռուֆուս (12.10.2011)

----------


## Malxas

> Դե հա, կա... եթե չհաշվենք, իհարկե, որ Եվրոպայի առաջնության բան չի: Լավ էլ եղավ, որ չանցանք հաջորդ փուլ - եթե Իռլանդիայի հետ սենց արդյունքա, հաջորդ փուլում բոքսի տանձիկ կսարքեին...


Լիոն ջան, լավ էլ Եվբրոպայի առաջնության բան է: Մեր խմբում ոչ մեկին խաղով չզիջեցինք:  :Wink:

----------

E-la Via (12.10.2011), Nare-M (12.10.2011), Մանուլ (12.10.2011), Նաիրուհի (12.10.2011)

----------


## Claudia Mori

> Դե հա, կա... եթե չհաշվենք, իհարկե, որ Եվրոպայի առաջնության բան չի: Լավ էլ եղավ, որ չանցանք հաջորդ փուլ - եթե Իռլանդիայի հետ սենց արդյունքա, հաջորդ փուլում բոքսի տանձիկ կսարքեին...


կներես իսկ դու խաղը ուշադի՞ր ես նայել :LOL:  ես քո ասածի լրիվ հակառակ պատկերը տեսա :Smile:

----------

E-la Via (12.10.2011), Malxas (12.10.2011), Nare-M (12.10.2011), Rammstein (12.10.2011), Մանուլ (12.10.2011), Նաիրուհի (12.10.2011)

----------


## Գեա

> Շատ թույլա


  հա ճիշտ ես:
 Չգիտեմ ով ոնց , բայց ես ուզում եմ մեր թիմին ու մարզիչին իմ մեծ շնորհակալությունը հայտնեմ, իրենց դուխի ու մինչև վերջ դիտարժան խաղ ցույց տալու համար: Սկսում եմ հավատալ , որ մեր ֆուտբոլին լավ ու գոլառատ ապագա է սպասվում:
Կեցցեք տղաներ :Smile:

----------

Claudia Mori (12.10.2011), E-la Via (12.10.2011), Malxas (12.10.2011), Nare-M (12.10.2011), Հայուհի (12.10.2011), Մանուլ (12.10.2011), Նաիրուհի (12.10.2011)

----------


## Monk

> Դե հա, կա... եթե չհաշվենք, իհարկե, որ Եվրոպայի առաջնության բան չի: Լավ էլ եղավ, որ չանցանք հաջորդ փուլ - եթե Իռլանդիայի հետ սենց արդյունքա, հաջորդ փուլում բոքսի տանձիկ կսարքեին...


Եթե ընտրական փուլում 22 գոլ խփած, իրենից բարձր կարգով թիմերի սարսափը դարձած, նունյիսկ տաս հոգով և գրեթե առանց դարպասապահի էլ մինչև վերջին վայրկյանը պայքարող և ամենակարևորը, բոլոր խաղերում *ֆուտբոլ խաղացող*, և ոչ թե չոր արդյունք նկարող թիմի խաղը եվրոպական առաջնության բան չես համարում, բա էլ ու՞մ խաղն է եվրոպական առաջնության բան:

----------

Claudia Mori (12.10.2011), E-la Via (12.10.2011), Kita (12.10.2011), Nare-M (12.10.2011), Արէա (12.10.2011), Գեա (12.10.2011), Մանուլ (12.10.2011), Նաիրուհի (12.10.2011), Ռուֆուս (12.10.2011)

----------


## Ձայնալար

Տղամարդավարի, արժանապատիվ խաղ էր: Համաձայն չեմ, որ բախտներս չբերեց, բախտը զառում ա բերում, ֆուտբոլում անում ես էն ինչ կարում ես: Էսօր էսքան կարողացանք, ու վատ չէր, չնայած հաղթանակ էինք ուզում: Իռլանդիայի մարտավարությունը իրեն արդարացրեց ոչինչ չես կարող ասել: Մրցավարն էլ կարծես թե նորմալոտ էր: Եթե ամեն մրցաշրջանում էսքան աճենք, մի քանի տարուց չեմպիոն էլ կդառնանք:

----------

Chilly (12.10.2011), Claudia Mori (12.10.2011), E-la Via (12.10.2011), Mephistopheles (12.10.2011), Monk (12.10.2011), Nare-M (12.10.2011), Արէա (12.10.2011), Գեա (12.10.2011), Հայուհի (12.10.2011), Մանուլ (12.10.2011), Նաիրուհի (12.10.2011), Ռուֆուս (12.10.2011)

----------


## Rammstein

> Արա դե ճիշտ պռինցիպ ունեմ, էլի, որ հայկական ֆուտբոլ բալետ չեմ անում - նեռվեռս թանգա: Ափսոս, որ վերջին մեկ ժամը ստիպված եղա էկրանի առաջ բալետ անել... ու հերթական անգամ համոզվել, որ մեր ֆուտբոլը բալետ անելու բան չի, մարդու նեռվեռը թանգա...


Լիոն, տպավորություն ա, որ խաղը ընդհանրապես չես նայել, մենակ վերջում հաշիվն ես իմացել ու դրա հիման վրա որոշում ես` բալետ անելու բան ա, թե ոչ:

----------

E-la Via (12.10.2011), Monk (12.10.2011), Nare-M (12.10.2011), Արէա (12.10.2011), Գեա (12.10.2011), Նաիրուհի (12.10.2011)

----------


## Malxas

Էսպես բան ով էր տեսել, որ մեր ֆուտբոլիստները մինչև 95 - րդ րոպեն մեռնելով առաջ գնան: Առաջներում մոտավորապես 70 - րդ րոպեին արդեն սկսում էին կլորանալ...  :Smile:

----------

Արէա (12.10.2011), Նաիրուհի (12.10.2011)

----------


## Ձայնալար

Լիոն, ճիշտն ասա քեզ 10-ը 11-ի դեմ համամասնությունը դուր չի եկել չէ՞, դու սիրում ես 1000-ը 30 000-ի դեմ ու ցանկալի ա փղերով  :Jpit: ))))))))

----------

Arpine (12.10.2011), Chilly (12.10.2011), davidus (12.10.2011), Kita (12.10.2011), Monk (12.10.2011), Moonwalker (12.10.2011), Rammstein (12.10.2011), Sagittarius (12.10.2011), Vaho (12.10.2011), Ապե Ջան (12.10.2011), Արէա (12.10.2011), Մանուլ (12.10.2011), Նաիրուհի (12.10.2011), Ռուֆուս (12.10.2011)

----------


## Monk

Սաղ հեչ, մեր դարպասապահին նայում էի, սիրտս լցվում էր: Մեղքս եկավ խեղճ երեխան, լացում էր վերջում  :Smile:

----------

Kita (12.10.2011), Արէա (12.10.2011), Հայուհի (12.10.2011), Մանուլ (12.10.2011), Նաիրուհի (12.10.2011)

----------


## E-la Via

> Սաղ հեչ, մեր դարպասապահին նայում էի, սիրտս լցվում էր: Մեղքս եկավ խեղճ երեխան, լացում էր վերջում


Monk, իսկ ես կարծում եմ, որ լավ էլ դիմանում էր էդ լարվածությանը: Ամեն դեպքում, ավելի լավ, քան սպասում էի …

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Լիոն, ճիշտն ասա քեզ 10-ը 11-ի դեմ համամասնությունը դուր չի եկել չէ՞, դու սիրում ես 1000-ը 30 000-ի դեմ ու ցանկալի ա փղերով ))))))))


 :LOL:   :LOL: 

Հա էլ Լիոն ջան, քո խաղը չի էլի, հո զոռով չի  :Smile: 

Նոր տաքսիով գալիս էինք տուն Սասի հետ, մի հատ ավտո կանգնեց մեր հետ, դրոշ էր վրեն պահած, սենց տխուր իջացրին, մի տեսակ էղա.. լավն էր էս քանի օրվա դուխը, լցնող էր մի տեսակ, ապրեն տղերքը:

----------

Claudia Mori (12.10.2011), E-la Via (12.10.2011), Kita (12.10.2011), Monk (12.10.2011), Նաիրուհի (12.10.2011), Ռուֆուս (12.10.2011)

----------


## Հայուհի

> Սաղ հեչ, մեր դարպասապահին նայում էի, սիրտս լցվում էր: Մեղքս եկավ խեղճ երեխան, լացում էր վերջում


Հալալա իրան... ես խոսքեր չունեմ... շատ մեծ ռիսկ էր, հաղթահարեց!!!

----------

E-la Via (12.10.2011), Monk (12.10.2011), Մանուլ (12.10.2011), Նաիրուհի (12.10.2011)

----------


## Claudia Mori

ՖԲ-ն սկսեեեեց

----------

Arpine (12.10.2011), E-la Via (12.10.2011), Malxas (12.10.2011), Vaho (12.10.2011), Vaio (12.10.2011), Արէա (12.10.2011), Գեա (12.10.2011), Հայուհի (12.10.2011), Նաիրուհի (12.10.2011)

----------


## Malxas

Հայաստանի հավաքականի գլխավոր մարզիչ Վարդան Մինասյանն առաջինը ներկայացավ հետխաղյա մամուլի ասուլիսին: Երիտասարդ մասնագետը շոկային վիճակում էր կատարվածից և շատ կարճ խոսեց' թույլ չտալով լրագրողներին հարցեր տալ հանդիպման վերաբերյալ:



"Ես շատ կարճ կլինեմ: Նախ, Իռլանդիային հաջողություններ եմ մաղթում փլեյ-օֆֆում: Իռլանդիան ուժեղ հավաքական է: Ինչ վերաբերվում է մեր թիմին, ապա ես հպարտ եմ այս տղաներով: Նրանք հիանալի աշխատանք կատարեցին ընտրական փուլում", -ասաց Վարդան Մինասյանը և լքեց ասուլիսների սրահը:

----------

E-la Via (12.10.2011), Nare-M (12.10.2011), Արէա (12.10.2011), Գեա (12.10.2011), Հայուհի (12.10.2011), Մանուլ (12.10.2011), Նաիրուհի (12.10.2011), Ռուֆուս (12.10.2011)

----------


## Monk

> Monk, իսկ ես կարծում եմ, որ լավ էլ դիմանում էր էդ լարվածությանը: Ամեն դեպքում, ավելի լավ, քան սպասում էի …


Չէ, ես որևէ բացասական մտքով չասածի, ընդհակառակը, շատ ապրի  :Smile:  Ես ի նկատի ունեմ, որ դաժան փորձության ենթարկվեց:

----------

E-la Via (12.10.2011), Kita (12.10.2011), Նաիրուհի (12.10.2011)

----------


## Vaio

Սենց *անբախտություն*, *անհաջողություն*, մրցավարական *ԶԱՍՈՒԴԻՏ*՝ աշխարհը չէր տեսել, ցավոք!!! 

Մրցավարի գլխին տված ըլնի...

----------


## Vaho

Սպասենք աշխարհի առաջնությանը, մենակ մնումա մեր հավաքականը չկորցնի իր ներկայիս մարզավիճակը

----------

Chilly (12.10.2011), Lusinamara (12.10.2011), Nare-M (12.10.2011), Հայուհի (12.10.2011), Նաիրուհի (12.10.2011)

----------


## Lusinamara

Նախքան Բերեզովսկուն գնդակ հասնելը պիտի արդեն սուլեր :Sad:

----------

John (12.10.2011), Maxpayne (12.10.2011), Monk (12.10.2011), Rammstein (12.10.2011), Sagittarius (12.10.2011), Հայուհի (12.10.2011), Մանուլ (12.10.2011), Նաիրուհի (12.10.2011), Ռուֆուս (12.10.2011)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Տղամարդավարի, արժանապատիվ խաղ էր: Համաձայն չեմ, որ բախտներս չբերեց, բախտը զառում ա բերում, ֆուտբոլում անում ես էն ինչ կարում ես: Էսօր էսքան կարողացանք, ու վատ չէր, չնայած հաղթանակ էինք ուզում: Իռլանդիայի մարտավարությունը իրեն արդարացրեց ոչինչ չես կարող ասել: Մրցավարն էլ կարծես թե նորմալոտ էր: Եթե ամեն մրցաշրջանում էսքան աճենք, մի քանի տարուց չեմպիոն էլ կդառնանք:


շուտով աշխարհի խաղերն են լինելու…

----------

Ձայնալար (12.10.2011)

----------


## Malxas

> շուտով աշխարհի խաղերն են լինելու…


Էդքան էլ շուտով չի: Համարյա մի տարի կա:

----------


## Vaio

Խորհուրդ եմ տալիս նայել, նայել, նայել, նայել էլի նայել Բերեզովսկու պահը՝ 100 % կարմիր քարտ *ՉԿԱՐ*: 

Մեր երկրորդ դարպասապահը, օրինակ, մի պահ սխալ խաղաց, ու մրցավարը *ՊԱՐՏԱՎՈՐ* էր նշանակել 11 մետրանոց հարված մեր դարպասին, բայց քանի որ մինչ այդ էնքան ՄԵԾ ԿՂԱՆՔ էր կերել մրցավարը (կներեք) , այդ իսկ պատճառով ձեռը չգնաց այդ բանը անել: - սա 1.

2. Իռլանդացուն կարար կարմիր քարտ չտար, ֆուտբոլում նմանատիպ պահեր շատ են լինում, բայց քանի որ մինչ այդ էնքան ՄԵԾ ԿՂԱՆՔ էր կերել մրցավարը (կներեք), այդ իսկ պատճառով ուզեց հայերի սիրտը սիրաշահի...

----------

Mephistopheles (12.10.2011), Հայուհի (12.10.2011), Նաիրուհի (12.10.2011)

----------


## Malxas

Բերեզովսկու հեռացումից առաջ հարձակվողը ձեռքով կասեցրեց գնդակը: Պարզ երևում է կրկնապատկերում:

----------

Sagittarius (12.10.2011), Vaio (12.10.2011), Նաիրուհի (12.10.2011)

----------


## Sagittarius

> Արա դե ճիշտ պռինցիպ ունեմ, էլի, որ հայկական ֆուտբոլ բալետ չեմ անում - նեռվեռս թանգա: Ափսոս, որ վերջին մեկ ժամը ստիպված եղա էկրանի առաջ բալետ անել... ու հերթական անգամ համոզվել, որ մեր ֆուտբոլը բալետ անելու բան չի, մարդու նեռվեռը թանգա...


արա ոնց եմ զզվում, որ ֆուտբոլից գաղափար չունեցող մարդիկ սկսում են ֆուտբոլից փիլիսոփայել, են դեպքում, երբ ֆուտբոլում խորացած մարդիկ լռում են: Լիոն, եթե կարծում ես թե ֆուտբոլից մի կաթիլ գաղափար ունես, ես քեզ դուելի եմ հրավիրում: 

խաղի մասին՝ Կեցցեն՛, մեր տղերքը, ես իրանց ցավը տանեմ!!! Երկու տարի հայ ժողովրդին ուրախացրին և հպարտություն պատճառեցին, արեցին դա նաև այսօր 99 րոպե: Այրիշ փաբից գլուխս բարձր դուրս եկա, իռլանդացիների հիացմունքի խոսքերի ուղեկցությամբ: Շատ լավ կլինի եթե հայաստանցի երկրպագունները մեր երիտասարդ դարպասապահին, Ալեքսանյանին ու ողջ թմին ոգևորող և շնորհակալություն հայտնող յուրահատուկ ակցիա կազմակերպեն: 

Իսկ մրցավարի մասին՝ առանց խղճի որևէ խայթի, լրիվ ազնվությամբ ասում եմ, շատ ուրախ կլինեմ, որ էսօր էտ գյադուն մեկը գյուլի՝ Պլատինիին ել վրից... ես պատմությունը շատ խորը արմատներ ունի, միամիտ չլինեք: 

Կեցցե՛ Հայաստանի Հավաքական, Կեցցե՛ Վարդան Մինասյան /առաջին անգամ եմ Վարդանի մասին գովեստի խոսքեր ասում/

----------

Bujak2012 (12.10.2011), Chilly (12.10.2011), davidus (12.10.2011), Farfalla (12.10.2011), Kita (12.10.2011), Lusinamara (12.10.2011), murmushka (12.10.2011), Nare-M (12.10.2011), Vaio (12.10.2011), Արէա (12.10.2011), Հայուհի (12.10.2011), Մանուլ (12.10.2011), Նաիրուհի (12.10.2011), Ուրվական (13.10.2011), Ջուզեպե Բալզամո (12.10.2011), Ռուֆուս (12.10.2011), Տրիբուն (12.10.2011)

----------


## Malxas

> Խորհուրդ եմ տալիս նայել, նայել, նայել, նայել էլի նայել Բերեզովսկու պահը՝ 100 % կարմիր քարտ *ՉԿԱՐ*: 
> 
> Մեր երկրորդ դարպասապահը, օրինակ, մի պահ սխալ խաղաց, ու մրցավարը *ՊԱՐՏԱՎՈՐ* էր նշանակել 11 մետրանոց հարված մեր դարպասին, բայց քանի որ մինչ այդ էնքան ՄԵԾ ԿՂԱՆՔ էր կերել մրցավարը (կներեք) , այդ իսկ պատճառով ձեռը չգնաց այդ բանը անել: - սա 1.
> 
> 2. Իռլանդացուն կարար կարմիր քարտ չտար, ֆուտբոլում նմանատիպ պահեր շատ են լինում, բայց քանի որ մինչ այդ էնքան ՄԵԾ ԿՂԱՆՔ էր կերել մրցավարը (կներեք), այդ իսկ պատճառով ուզեց հայերի սիրտը սիրաշահի...


Իրա սիրաշահումները իրան մնար: Թե նորմալ դատեր մերոնք կհաղթեին:

----------


## soultaker

Բերեզովսկու կարմիր քարտը լրիվ հնարած էր, քիչ չի մինչև էտ հարձակվողը ակնհայտորեն ձեռքով գնդակը կանգնացրեց, բացի դրանից էլ Բերեզովսկին գնդակը մաքուր հանեց, ԱՌԱՆՑ ձեռքերի օգնության, եթե նույնիսկ ինչ-որ հպում էլ ձեռքին եղելա, եղանակ չէր փոխում, կարմիր քարտ կարելի էր ցույց տալ եթե վերջին հույսի խախտում լիներ, իսկ այս դեպքում մաքսիմում դեղին քարտ - ինչպես երկրորդ անգամ փոխարինած դարպասապահը որ դաշտից դուրս ձեռքով խաղաց ու մրցավարը էտ անգամ արդեն դեղին ցույց տվեց: Ու բացի դրանից էլ, խաղի սկզբում մրցավարը մի քանի ուրիշ տեղերում էլ սխալներ թույլ տվեց ու համը շատ հանեց: Վերջում էլ արդեն իբր թե մեղքը քավելու համար 11 մետրանոց չդրեց ու ցույց չտվեց այն կարմիրը, որը այստեղ պիտի ցույց տար: Մի խոսքով ամենամեծ սխալները մրցավարինն էին, ու հենց դրանցով էլ ամբողջ խաղը փչացրեց:

----------

Ջուզեպե Բալզամո (12.10.2011)

----------


## Malxas

> արա ոնց եմ զզվում, որ ֆուտբոլից գաղափար չունեցող մարդիկ սկսում են ֆուտբոլից փիլիսոփայել, են դեպքում, երբ ֆուտբոլում խորացած մարդիկ լռում են: Լիոն, եթե կարծում ես թե ֆուտբոլից մի կաթիլ գաղափար ունես, ես քեզ դուելի եմ հրավիրում: 
> 
> խաղի մասին՝ Կեցցեն՛, մեր տղերքը, ես իրանց ցավը տանեմ!!! Երկու տարի հայ ժողովրդին ուրախացրին և հպարտություն պատճառեցին, արեցին դա նաև այսօր 99 րոպե: Այրիշ փաբից գլուխս բարձր դուրս եկա, իռլանդացիների հիացմունքի խոսքերի ուղեկցությամբ: Շատ լավ կլինի եթե հայաստանցի երկրպագունները մեր երիտասարդ դարպասապահին, Ալեքսանյանին ու ողջ թմին ոգևորող և շնորհակալություն հայտնող յուրահատուկ ակցիա կազմակերպեն: 
> 
> Իսկ մրցավարի մասին՝ առանց խղճի որևէ խայթի, լրիվ ազնվությամբ ասում եմ, շատ ուրախ կլինեմ, որ էսօր էտ գյադուն մեկը գյուլի՝ Պլատինիին ել վրից... ես պատմությունը շատ խորը արմատներ ունի, միամիտ չլինեք: 
> 
> Կեցցե՛ Հայաստանի Հավաքական, Կեցցե՛ Վարդան Մինասյան /առաջին անգամ եմ Վարդանի մասին գովեստի խոսքեր ասում/


Համաձայն եմ քեզ հետ: Սրանով Իռլանդիայի պարտքն են վերադարձնում նախորդ շչջափուլի վրիպման համար, երբ Անրին ձեռքով փոխանցում կատարեց ու գոլ խփեցին իռլանդացիներին:

----------

Sagittarius (12.10.2011), Vaio (12.10.2011), Նաիրուհի (12.10.2011)

----------


## Rammstein

Ասա այ մրցավար, աչքիդ տեսիլքներ ե՞ն երեւացել Բերեզովսկու ձեռով խաղի մասին:  :Angry2: 

Ու ընդհանրապես, մրցավարությունը ոտից գլուխ սուտ բան ա: Պետք ա գոնե ամենաառանցքային, ամենավիճելի հարցերի դեպքում դիմեն կրկնապատկերների օգնությանը: Ուղղակի ոչխար UEFA-ներն ու FIFA-ները դեռ դա թույլ չեն տալիս:

----------

Մանուլ (12.10.2011), Նաիրուհի (12.10.2011)

----------


## specialist

ժողովուրդ առաջարկում եմ կարմիր դեղին ու տենց բաներ չքննարկենք, ինչ եղելա, արդեն պրծելա:Բայց կա մի բայց, որ մեր տղեքը արին, իրանք 10 հոգով կենաց մահու կռիվ տվին 94 րոպե համարյա ու խփեցին գոլե... Մենք տեսանք հայկական ֆուտբոլ, որ մեզ պատմում էին մեր պապերը երեխա ժամանակ... Ուղղակի ժամանակ չունեմ, թե չէ վաղը 10 ին կգնայի դիմավորելու մերոնց...Բայց քնելուց առաջ մի բան ասեմ..Հալալա ձեզ տղեք, Հալալա բոլորին, ով ինչ որ մասնիկ տվեց այս թիմի կառուցմանը...Հալալալ մեր նորեկ դարպասապահին...իրանց չկորցրեց... Կարճ ասած Շնորհակալ եմ այսօրվա համար... Միակ դեպքերիցա, որ պարտվել ենք, բայց ազգը հպարտա թիմի համար.. ու հիշեք, իրանք գոլ չարին, 2 էլ մենք խփինք... մենակ մենք էինք դաշտում.... սենց Երկար կգրեմ, բայց գնում եմ ասելով.... ԱՊՐԵՔ...

----------

Chilly (12.10.2011), Lusinamara (12.10.2011), Նաիրուհի (12.10.2011), Ջուզեպե Բալզամո (12.10.2011), Ռուֆուս (12.10.2011), Տրիբուն (12.10.2011)

----------


## soultaker

> Ասա այ մրցավար, աչքիդ տեսիլքներ ե՞ն երեւացել Բերեզովսկու ձեռով խաղի մասին: 
> 
> Ու ընդհանրապես, մրցավարությունը ոտից գլուխ սուտ բան ա: Պետք ա գոնե ամենաառանցքային, ամենավիճելի հարցերի դեպքում դիմեն կրկնապատկերների օգնությանը: Ուղղակի ոչխար UEFA-ներն ու FIFA-ները դեռ դա թույլ չեն տալիս:


Համաձայն եմ: Կրկնապատկերների համար երևի նրա համար թույլ չեն տալիս, որովհետև ֆուտբոլում վիճելի շատ բաներ կան, ու մարդկային գործոնը ավելի մեծա: Օրինակ թենիսում էտ նույն բանը օգտագործում են առանց խնդիրների, որովհետև թենիսում պետքա որոշել գնդակի ու գծի հետ կապված խնդիրները, ու միանշանակա:

----------


## Malxas

Հիշում եք? թե Իռլանդիան ոնց էր իրեն ճղում վերը նշած դեպքի կապակցությամբ: Կարծես աշխարհի չեմպիոնի տիտղոսն էին ձեռքներից առել:  Տեսնես մերոնք էլ կբողոքեն?: Ու հիմա եթե Իռլանդիան Էստոնիայի հետ ընկավ փլեյ օֆֆ, ուրեմն հաստատ մեր մտածածն է:

----------


## Մանուլ

> Ուղղակի ժամանակ չունեմ, թե չէ վաղը 10 ին կգնայի դիմավորելու մերոնց...


 Էս ինֆորմացիան հաստատ ա? Ես կգնամ երևի  :Smile: :

----------

specialist (12.10.2011)

----------


## Sagittarius

> Ասա այ մրցավար, աչքիդ տեսիլքներ ե՞ն երեւացել Բերեզովսկու ձեռով խաղի մասին: 
> 
> Ու ընդհանրապես, մրցավարությունը ոտից գլուխ սուտ բան ա: Պետք ա գոնե ամենաառանցքային, ամենավիճելի հարցերի դեպքում դիմեն կրկնապատկերների օգնությանը: Ուղղակի ոչխար UEFA-ներն ու FIFA-ները դեռ դա թույլ չեն տալիս:


ապեր, եթե իրանք տենց անեմ, ապա էն գումարները, որ հիմա վերից վար զխկտվում են, էլ չէն զխկտվի, որովհետև էլ ոչ մի խաղի արդյունքի վրա չեն կարողանա ազդել

հ.գ. ով իվիճակի ա՝ գնացեք, մեր հերոսներին դիմավորեք

----------


## Vaio

> *Իռլանդիայի պարտքն են վերադարձնում նախորդ շչջափուլի վրիպման համար, երբ Անրին ձեռքով փոխանցում կատարեց ու գոլ խփեցին իռլանդացիներին:*


Շատ ապրես:

----------

Lusinamara (12.10.2011), Malxas (12.10.2011)

----------


## specialist

> Էս ինֆորմացիան հաստատ ա? Ես կգնամ երևի :


https://www.facebook.com/barseghyan/posts/2474894589777

----------

Մանուլ (12.10.2011)

----------


## Vaio

> Արա դե ճիշտ պռինցիպ ունեմ, էլի, որ հայկական ֆուտբոլ բալետ չեմ անում - նեռվեռս թանգա: Ափսոս, որ վերջին մեկ ժամը ստիպված եղա էկրանի առաջ բալետ անել... ու հերթական անգամ *համոզվել, որ* *մեր ֆուտբոլը բալետ անելու բան չի*, մարդու նեռվեռը թանգա...


Լիոն, եթե էս կարգի բան էսոր Ֆրանսիայի հրապարակում ասեիր՝ ֆուտբոլասերները գլխիտ մեջ 12 հատ մեխ կմխեին...

----------

Kita (12.10.2011), specialist (12.10.2011), Vaho (12.10.2011), Նաիրուհի (12.10.2011)

----------


## specialist

> Արա դե ճիշտ պռինցիպ ունեմ, էլի, որ հայկական ֆուտբոլ բալետ չեմ անում - նեռվեռս թանգա: Ափսոս, որ վերջին մեկ ժամը ստիպված եղա էկրանի առաջ բալետ անել... ու հերթական անգամ համոզվել, որ մեր ֆուտբոլը բալետ անելու բան չի, մարդու նեռվեռը թանգա...


Lion ջան, ֆուտբոլում միայն հաղթանակներ չեն լինում..., բայց խաղից հետո քաղաքը սա նշում էր որպես հաղթանակ... Սաղս էլ տեսանք , թե մարդիկ ինչ արեցին 10 հոգով, ու եթե դժվարություն չի ձեզ համար, կարդացեք ռուսական լրատվամիջոցներում ինչ են գրում... Իռլանդացիների մասին բան չկա, մենակ Առմենիա բառնա սաղ տեղերը...

----------


## Մանուլ

> https://www.facebook.com/barseghyan/posts/2474894589777


*Վայրէջքը 09:10 ա:*

----------

specialist (12.10.2011)

----------


## specialist

> *Վայրէջքը 09:10 ա:*


բա վեշերը ստանալ ու տենց բաներ կան դեռ... դե եթե ցանկություն կա գնալու, ավելի լավա 9-ին ենդեղ լինես... ուղղակի չեմ կարա ասեմ ովքեր են գալու, ում համարը ունեմ Ֆաֆից ստեղ չեն((( բայց դե որ գնաս կտեսնես բալելշիկներին))) Կարևորը եթե կարաս գնա :Wink:

----------


## Աշոտ Երկաթ

Ավարտվեց Եվրո-2012-ի ընտրական փուլը, որի շրջանակներում կայացան վերջին տուրի հանդիպումները:

Արդեն ավարտված խաղերում գրանցվել են հետեւյալ արդյունքները.

A ԽՈՒՄԲ
________

ՂԱԶԱԽՍՏԱՆ  -  ԱՎՍՏՐԻԱ`  0-0



ԳԵՐՄԱՆԻԱ  -  ԲԵԼԳԻԱ`  3-1

1-0 - Մեսութ Օզիլ  (30'),  2-0 - Անդրե Շուրլե  (33'),  3-0 - Մարիո  Գոմես  (48'),  3-1 - Մարուան Ֆելայնի  (86'):



ԹՈՒՐՔԻԱ  -  ԱԴՐԲԵՋԱՆ`  1-0

1-0 - Բուրաք Յիլմազ  (60'):



B ԽՈՒՄԲ
________


ԻՌԼԱՆԴԻԱ  -  ՀԱՅԱՍՏԱՆ`  2-1

1-0 - Վալերի Ալեքսանյան  (43'),  2-0 - Ռիչարդ Դանն  (60'),  2-1 - Հենրիխ Մխիթարյան  (62'):



ՄԱԿԵԴՈՆԻԱ  -  ՍԼՈՎԱԿԻԱ`  1-1

0-1 - Յուրայ Պիրոշկա  (54'),  1-1 - Նիկոլչե Նովեսկի  (79'):





ՌՈՒՍԱՍՏԱՆ  -  ԱՆԴՈՐՐԱ`  6-0

1-0 - Ալան Ձագոեւ  (5'),  2-0 - Անդրեյ Արշավին  (26'),  3-0 - Ռոման Պավլյուչենկո  (30'),  4-0 - Ալան Ձագոեւ  (44'),  5-0 - Դենիս Գլուշակով  (59'),  6-0 - Վասիլի Բերեզուցկի  (78'):

C ԽՈՒՄԲ
________

ՍԼՈՎԵՆԻԱ  -  ՍԵՐԲԻԱ`  1-0

1-0 - Դարե Վրսիչ  (45'):


ԻՏԱԼԻԱ  -  Հս. ԻՌԼԱՆԴԻԱ`  3-0

1-0 - Անտոնիո Կասսանո  (21'),  2-0 - Անտոնիո Կասսանո  (53'),  3-0 - Գարեթ ՄաքԱուլի  (74', ինքնագոլ):


D ԽՈՒՄԲ
________

ԱԼԲԱՆԻԱ  -  ՌՈՒՄԻՆԻԱ`  1-1

1-0 - Համդի Սալիհի  (24'),  1-1 - Սրջան Լուչին  (77'):



ՖՐԱՆՍԻԱ  -  ԲՈՍՆԻԱ`  1-1
0-1 - Էդին Ձեկո  (40'),  1-1 - Սամիր Նասրի  (78', 11մ.):



E ԽՈՒՄԲ
________

ՄՈԼԴՈՎԱ  -  ՍԱՆ  ՄԱՐԻՆՈ`  4-0

1-0 - Դենիս Զմեու  (30'),  2-0 - Սիմոնե Բակիյոկի  (62', ինքնագոլ),  3-0 - Ալեքսանդր Սուվորով  (66'),  4-0 - Գեորգե Անդրոնիկ  (87'):




ՀՈՒՆԳԱՐԻԱ  -  ՖԻՆԼԱՆԴԻԱ`  0-0





ՇՎԵԴԻԱ  -  ՀՈԼԱՆԴԻԱ`  3-2

1-0 - Կիմ Չելստրյոմ  (14'),  1-1 - Կլաաս Յան Հունտելար  (23'),  1-2 - Դիրկ Կույտ  (50'),  2-2 - Սեբաստիան Լարսոն  (52', 11մ.),  3-2 - Օլա Տոյվոնեն  (53'):


F ԽՈՒՄԲ
________

ԽՈՐՎԱԹԻԱ  - ԼԱՏՎԻԱ`  2-0

1-0 - Էդուարդո  (66'),  2-0 - Մարիո Մանջուկիչ  (72'):


ՄԱԼԹԱ  -  ԻՍՐԱՅԵԼ`  0-2

0-1 - Լիոր Ռաֆայելով  (11'),  0-2 - Ռամի Գերշոն  (90'):



ՎՐԱՍՏԱՆ  -  ՀՈՒՆԱՍՏԱՆ`  1-2

1-0-  Դավիթ Տարգամաձե  (19'),  1-1 - Գեորգիոս Ֆոտակիս  (79'),  1-2 - Անգելոս Խարիստեաս  (85'):


G ԽՈՒՄԲ
________

ԲՈՒԼՂԱՐԻԱ  -  ՈՒԵԼՍ`  0-1

0-1 - Գարեթ Բեյլ  (45'):


ՇՎԵՅՑԱՐԻԱ  -  ՉԵՌՆՈԳՈՐԻԱ`  2-0

1-0 - Էրեն Դերդիյոկ  (51'),  2-0 - Շտեֆան Լիխտշտայներ  (65'):

Աղբյուր

----------

Malxas (12.10.2011)

----------


## Ջուզեպե Բալզամո

Ընտրական փուլն ավարտվեց: Խմբերում առաջի տեղերը զբաղեցնելով *Լեհերին* և _Ուկրաինացիներին_ միացան. *Գերմանիա, Ռուսաստան, Իտալիա, Ֆրանսիա, Հոլանդիա, Հունաստան, Անգլիա, Դանիա, Իսպանիա: Շվեդիան* երկրորդ տեղերից լավագույն արդյունքով՝ միացավ նրանց: Երկրորդ տեղերը զբաղեցրած ու փլեյ-օֆֆում խաղալու իրավունք ստացած թիմերն են. *Թուրքիա, Իռլանդիա, Էստոնիա, Բոսնիա-Հերցոգովինա, Խորվաթիա, Մոնտենեգրո, Պորտուգալիա, Չեխիա* (վիճակահանությունը ամսի 13-ին): 
Մերոնք զարդարելու էին Եվրոյի եզրափակիչը… ափսոս, բայց վստահ եմ լավագույն պահերը դեռ առջևում են: Աշհարհի առաջնության մեր ընտրական խմբում Եվրոյի ֆինալից երեք թիմ կարող ա լինի: Բայց. *Իտալիա, Դանիա, Չեխիա*, Բուլղարիա ու Մալթա պինդ բռվեք հայերը գալիս են ձեզ լղոզեն խոտերին…

Հ.Գ. Գրելուց հետո մտածում էի, թե մի քիչ չափազանցացրել եմ: Բայց՝ չէ: Ես հիմա սրտանց հավատում եմ, որ մերոնք էս 5 թիմերին էլ կարան նեղեն:  :Smile:

----------

Արէա (12.10.2011), Հայկօ (12.10.2011), Հայուհի (12.10.2011), Նաիրուհի (12.10.2011), Տրիբուն (12.10.2011)

----------


## Lion

Օֆֆֆ, ծանր տարա էդ պարտությունը - եղեք գթասիրտ  :Wink:

----------

Արէա (12.10.2011)

----------


## Hayk Avetisyan

ես ել ավելորդ անգամ համոզվեցի, որ եթե հայը առաջինը ինքն իրան վնաս չտա ուրիշից վնասը էդքանել շատ չի

----------


## Ջուզեպե Բալզամո

Չարաբաստիկ պահի ականատեսն ու մասնակիցը.

_"Իռլանդիայի հավաքականի հարձակվող Սայմոն Կոքսը Եվրո-2012-ի ընտրական փուլի Հայաստանի հավաքականի հետ հանդիպումից հետո նշել է, որ մինչև գնդակը կկպներ Ռոման Բերեզովսկիին, ինքը՝ Կոքսը խաղացել է ձեռքով։

Նա կարծում է, որ հայերի դարպասապահը սխալմամբ է հեռացվել, հայտնում է BBC Sport-ը։

Կոքսը ավելացրել է, որ չի կարծում, թե գնդակը կպել է Բերեզովսկիի ձեռքին տուգանայինի սահմաններից դուրս։ "_                ArmSport.am

----------

Lusinamara (12.10.2011), Արէա (12.10.2011), Հայուհի (12.10.2011), Ձայնալար (12.10.2011)

----------


## Sagittarius

> Չարաբաստիկ պահի ականատեսն ու մասնակիցը.
> 
> _"Իռլանդիայի հավաքականի հարձակվող Սայմոն Կոքսը Եվրո-2012-ի ընտրական փուլի Հայաստանի հավաքականի հետ հանդիպումից հետո նշել է, որ մինչև գնդակը կկպներ Ռոման Բերեզովսկիին, ինքը՝ Կոքսը խաղացել է ձեռքով։
> 
> Նա կարծում է, որ հայերի դարպասապահը սխալմամբ է հեռացվել, հայտնում է BBC Sport-ը։
> 
> Կոքսը ավելացրել է, որ չի կարծում, թե գնդակը կպել է Բերեզովսկիի ձեռքին տուգանայինի սահմաններից դուրս։ "_                ArmSport.am


http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport2/hi/football/15230446.stm




> Replays showed Berezovsky blocking the shot with his chest but the referee had made his decision and uncapped Arsen Petrosyan had to be introduced with holding midfielder Edgar Malakyan sacrificed.





> Republic of Ireland striker Simon Cox admits the ball brushed his arm before the Armenian keeper was sent-off for handling outside the penalty area in Euro 2012 qualifier

----------

Malxas (12.10.2011), Հայուհի (12.10.2011), Նաիրուհի (12.10.2011), Ջուզեպե Բալզամո (12.10.2011)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

Եկել եմ՝ տղերքին շնորհակալություն հայտնեմ։ Երեկվանից մի վայրկյան աչքս չեմ կպցրել. ամբողջ գիշեր արթուն եմ մնացել, առավոտ իննից օդանավակայանում եմ եղել։
Երբ Բերեզովսկուն հեռացրին, արդեն մտածում էի՝ վերջ։ Բայց ապրեն տղերքը՝ ո´չ խառնվեցին, ո´չ էլ որևէ կերպ զիջեցին։ Ալեքսանյանի ինքնագոլից հետո ավելի հանգիստ էի. արդեն տեսել էի, որ թիմ ենք, էն էլ հոգեբանորեն շատ լավ պատրաստված թիմ։
Հիմա արդեն ոչինչ կարևոր չէ՝ ոչ պարտությունը, ոչ մրցավարի ակնհայտ սխալները։ Մերոնք խաղից հետո շատ կոտրված էին. հիմա ավելի, քան երբևէ տղերքին աջակցել է պետք։ Ալեքսանյանը ամենավերջինը դուրս եկավ, միանգամից գնաց նստեց ավտոբուսի մեջ, ու դեմքին նայելիս լացս գալիս էր։ Շատ վատ էր։  :Sad: 

*Պիտի ցույց տանք, որ մեր թիմի կողքին ենք նաև դժվար պահին։
*
*Շնորհակալություն մեր հավաքականին հիանալի մրցաշրջանի, մինչև երեկ ներառյալ հրաշալի խաղի, համառության, կամքի օրինակ ցույց տալու ու էն բանի համար, որ մենք արդեն իրոք կարող ենք հպարտանալ։ Շնորհակալություն Մինասյանին, ով նույնիսկ մեզ համար շատ ծանր պահերից ելք գտավ, մեզ համար ուժեղ ու հզոր պոտենցիալով թիմ կերտեց։

Ես հպարտ եմ ձեզնով, տղե´րք։ Կեցցե´ք։*

----------

Ambrosine (12.10.2011), Chilly (12.10.2011), Lem (12.10.2011), Lev (12.10.2011), Lion (12.10.2011), Lusinamara (12.10.2011), Malxas (12.10.2011), Monk (12.10.2011), murmushka (12.10.2011), Sagittarius (12.10.2011), zanazan (12.10.2011), Արէա (12.10.2011), Հայկօ (12.10.2011), Հայուհի (12.10.2011), Ձայնալար (12.10.2011), Մանուլ (12.10.2011), ՆանՍ (12.10.2011), Ռուֆուս (12.10.2011), Տրիբուն (12.10.2011)

----------


## Lem

Թքած դրանց կեղտոտ ֆուտբոլային քաղաքականության վրա: Մեր տղաների կես կաթիլ արցունքը չարժի: Ցավը տանեմ բոլորի, ամենաառաջինը հենց Ալեքսանյանի:

----------

Ambrosine (12.10.2011), Chilly (12.10.2011), Lusinamara (12.10.2011), Malxas (12.10.2011), Sagittarius (12.10.2011), Արէա (12.10.2011), Հայկօ (12.10.2011), Հայուհի (12.10.2011), Ձայնալար (12.10.2011), Մանուլ (12.10.2011), Նաիրուհի (12.10.2011), Ջուզեպե Բալզամո (12.10.2011), Ռուֆուս (12.10.2011), Տրիբուն (12.10.2011)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Հալալ ա մեր տղեքին, ամեն ձև: Սենց հաճույք մեր ֆուտբոլից հազար տարի չէինք ստացել: Էսքան գոլ որակավորման փուլում, ու սենց սիրուն խաղ .... Վերջին պարտությունն էլ փաթթած ունենանք - զատո ֆուտբոլ ցույց տվինք, ալամ Իռլանդիան իրա պատմության մեջ չէր տեսել ...էս անգամ ազգային ավանդույթի համաձան շանը վախացրեցինք, բայց չխփեցինք, մյուս անգամ գլուխը ջարդելու ենք ..  :Hands Up: 

Մնում ա էս թիմը, էս տեսքով, էս դուխով ու էս մարզիչով պահենք, փայփայենք, զարգացնենք .... 
*
Մի հատ մեծ շնորհակալություն մեր հավաքականին մեզ սենց հպարտություն ու հաճույք պարգևելու համար ..*

----------

Ambrosine (12.10.2011), Lem (12.10.2011), Lusinamara (12.10.2011), Malxas (12.10.2011), murmushka (12.10.2011), Sagittarius (12.10.2011), Արէա (12.10.2011), Հայկօ (12.10.2011), Հայուհի (12.10.2011), Ձայնալար (12.10.2011), Մանուլ (12.10.2011), Նաիրուհի (13.10.2011), Ջուզեպե Բալզամո (12.10.2011), Ռուֆուս (12.10.2011)

----------


## Malxas

> Հալալ ա մեր տղեքին, ամեն ձև: Սենց հաճույք մեր ֆուտբոլից հազար տարի չէինք ստացել: Էսքան գոլ որակավորման փուլում, ու սենց սիրուն խաղ .... Վերջին պարտությունն էլ փաթթած ունենանք - զատո ֆուտբոլ ցույց տվինք, ալամ Իռլանդիան իրա պատմության մեջ չէր տեսել ...էս անգամ ազգային ավանդույթի համաձան շանը վախացրեցինք, բայց չխփեցինք, մյուս անգամ գլուխը ջարդելու ենք .. 
> 
> Մնում ա էս թիմը, էս տեսքով, էս դուխով ու էս մարզիչով պահենք, փայփայենք, զարգացնենք .... 
> *
> Մի հատ մեծ շնորհակալություն մեր հավաքականին մեզ սենց հպարտություն ու հաճույք պարգևելու համար ..*


Էս տեսքով չի լինի պահպանել: Ինձ առայժմ անլուծելի է թվում դարպասապահի խնդիրը:

----------


## Rammstein

> ապեր, եթե իրանք տենց անեմ, ապա էն գումարները, որ հիմա վերից վար զխկտվում են, էլ չէն զխկտվի, որովհետև էլ ոչ մի խաղի արդյունքի վրա չեն կարողանա ազդել


Գիտեմ, որ պատճառներից մեկն էլ (եթե ոչ հիմնականը) էդ ա, ուղղակի առանց փաստերի տենց բաների մասին չեմ գրում:  :Smile:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Հիմա մենակ մի բան եմ ուզում, որ Հայաստանի ֆուտբուլի ֆեդերացիան հիմարություն չանի ու հանկարծ խաղի արդյունքը չբողոքարկի: Ինչ եղել, եղել ա, էլ ոչ մի բան չի փոխվի, պարտությունը պետք ա արժանապատվորեն ընդունենք, ինչքան էլ որ անարդարացի լինի: Թող իռլանդացիները տեսնեն, որ մենք իրենց նման լացկան ու *ա*լան թիմ չենք: Եթե իռլանդացիները էդքան տղամարդկություն ունեն, թող իրենք առաջարկեն Հայաստանին խաղը կրկնեն, չնայած 100% վստահ եմ, որ չեն առաջարկի, հազիվ անցան փլեյ-օֆֆ, էլ ինչի՞ նեղություն կրեն: Ջհանդամին, թե 2 տարի առաջ նույն պատճառով հիստերիկա չէին դրել:

Ես որ Էստոնիային եմ բալետ անելու, ինչ որ մերոնք չկարողացան մինչև վերջ անել, իրենք արեցին:  :Good:  Տեսնենք ինչ կլինի...

----------

Նաիրուհի (12.10.2011)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

> Հիմա մենակ մի բան եմ ուզում, որ Հայաստանի ֆուտբուլի ֆեդերացիան հիմարություն չանի ու հանկարծ խաղի արդյունքը չբողոքարկի: Ինչ եղել, եղել ա, էլ ոչ մի բան չի փոխվի, պարտությունը պետք ա արժանապատվորեն ընդունենք, ինչքան էլ որ անարդարացի լինի: Թող իռլանդացիները տեսնեն, որ մենք իրենց նման լացկան ու *ա*լան թիմ չենք: Եթե իռլանդացիները էդքան տղամարդկություն ունեն, թող իրենք առաջարկեն Հայաստանին խաղը կրկնեն, չնայած 100% վստահ եմ, որ չեն առաջարկի, հազիվ անցան փլեյ-օֆֆ, էլ ինչի՞ նեղություն կրեն: Ջհանդամին, թե 2 տարի առաջ նույն պատճառով հիստերիկա չէին դրել:
> 
> Ես որ Էստոնիային եմ բալետ անելու, ինչ որ մերոնք չկարողացան մինչև վերջ անել, իրենք արեցին:  Տեսնենք ինչ կլինի...


Ռուֆ, կարծում եմ՝ գոնե Բերեզովսկու կարմիր քարտը պետք է անպայման բողոքարկել։  :Xeloq:

----------

Արէա (12.10.2011), Հայուհի (12.10.2011)

----------


## Malxas

> Հիմա մենակ մի բան եմ ուզում, որ Հայաստանի ֆուտբուլի ֆեդերացիան հիմարություն չանի ու հանկարծ խաղի արդյունքը չբողոքարկի: Ինչ եղել, եղել ա, էլ ոչ մի բան չի փոխվի, պարտությունը պետք ա արժանապատվորեն ընդունենք, ինչքան էլ որ անարդարացի լինի: Թող իռլանդացիները տեսնեն, որ մենք իրենց նման լացկան ու *ա*լան թիմ չենք: Եթե իռլանդացիները էդքան տղամարդկություն ունեն, թող իրենք առաջարկեն Հայաստանին խաղը կրկնեն, չնայած 100% վստահ եմ, որ չեն առաջարկի, հազիվ անցան փլեյ-օֆֆ, էլ ինչի՞ նեղություն կրեն: Ջհանդամին, թե 2 տարի առաջ նույն պատճառով հիստերիկա չէին դրել:
> 
> Ես որ Էստոնիային եմ բալետ անելու, ինչ որ մերոնք չկարողացան մինչև վերջ անել, իրենք արեցին:  Տեսնենք ինչ կլինի...


Բողոքել պետք է: Թեկուզ այն բանի համար, որ գոնե հետագայում նման բաներ չկրկնվեն կամ համեմատաբար քիչ կրկնվեն: Ես էլ Էստոնիային կերկրպագեմ, եթե Իռլանդիայի հետ ընկնի  :Smile:

----------


## Malxas

> Ռուֆ, կարծում եմ՝ գոնե Բերեզովսկու կարմիր քարտը պետք է անպայման բողոքարկել։


Նաիրուհի ջան, իսկ ինչ իմաստ ունի Բերեզովսկու կարմիր քարտի բողոքարկումը?  :Wink:

----------


## John

> Նաիրուհի ջան, իսկ ինչ իմաստ ունի Բերեզովսկու կարմիր քարտի բողոքարկումը?


որ եթե դարպասապահը չճարվի էս երկրում՝ 2016ի ընտրականին էլի Ռոմանը խաղալու լինի՝ կարմիրի պատճառով խաղ բաց չթողնի   :Wink:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Ռուֆ, կարծում եմ՝ գոնե Բերեզովսկու կարմիր քարտը պետք է անպայման բողոքարկել։


Հա, բայց սա ոչ առաջին անարդարությունն ա ֆուտբոլի պատմության մեջ, ոչ էլ վերջինը:

----------


## John

> Հա, բայց սա ոչ առաջին անարդարությունն ա ֆուտբոլի պատմության մեջ, ոչ էլ վերջինը:


Հայկո ջան, սխալ ա տենց... ոնց որ գողության համար չդատեն՝ ախր ոչ առաջին գողությունն ա ոչ էլ վերջին...

----------


## Ջուզեպե Բալզամո

> Նաիրուհի ջան, իսկ ինչ իմաստ ունի Բերեզովսկու կարմիր քարտի բողոքարկումը?


Մեր թիմի ու երկրպագուների համար էական նշանակություն չի ունենալու: Բայց ես էլ եմ կարծում, որ պեք ա: ՈւԵՖԱ-ն խաղերը վատ վարած դատավորների համար էլ պատժամիջոցներ ունի: Թող իսպանացուն մի քիչ հուպ տան…

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Հայկո ջան, սխալ ա տենց... ոնց որ գողության համար չդատեն՝ ախր ոչ առաջին գողությունն ա ոչ էլ վերջին...


Ես ֆուտբոլից բավականին հեռու եմ, մենակ Եվրոպայի ու աշխարհի առաջնություններն եմ նայում: Արդյո՞ք մեր բողոքարկմանը շան տեղ կդնեն, նախադեպեր եղե՞լ են: Ու եթե բողոքարկումը ընդունեն, մենք դրանից ի՞նչ կշահենք:

----------


## John

> Ես ֆուտբոլից բավականին հեռու եմ, մենակ Եվրոպայի ու աշխարհի առաջնություններն եմ նայում: Արդյո՞ք մեր բողոքարկմանը շան տեղ կդնեն, նախադեպեր եղե՞լ են: Ու եթե բողոքարկումը ընդունեն, մենք դրանից ի՞նչ կշահենք:


1.կարմիր քարտի դեպքում հաջորդ խաղն իրավունք չունի խաղա տվյալ ֆուտբոլիստը, իսկ եթե բողոքարկմամբ ապացուցվի իրա անմեղությունը՝ կարա
2. էդ բազմաչարչար տիկին Գոնսալեսի տղուն կորակազրկեն, չեն թողնի էլ միջազգային հանդիպումներ վարի՝ չփչացնի ֆուտբոլը...

----------


## Ռուսա

*աաա՜*  :LOL:  :Lol2:

----------

Ambrosine (12.10.2011), John (12.10.2011), romanista (12.10.2011), Արէա (12.10.2011), Հայուհի (12.10.2011), Նաիրուհի (12.10.2011)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

> աաա՜


Ինձնից առաջ ընկար ։ՃՃՃ Ետ չմնալու համար ես էլ հրավիրեմ էստեղ  :Wink:   :Hands Up:

----------

John (12.10.2011), Արէա (12.10.2011)

----------


## Kita

> 1.կարմիր քարտի դեպքում հաջորդ խաղն իրավունք չունի խաղա տվյալ ֆուտբոլիստը, իսկ եթե բողոքարկմամբ ապացուցվի իրա անմեղությունը՝ կարա
> 2. էդ բազմաչարչար տիկին Գոնսալեսի տղուն կորակազրկեն, չեն թողնի էլ միջազգային հանդիպումներ վարի՝ չփչացնի ֆուտբոլը...


 Հաջորդ  2 խաղին նույնիսկ, իսկ էտ ուժաս կլինի...
 Ես կասեի  վերջապես կորակազրկեն :Angry2:

----------


## Malxas

> որ եթե դարպասապահը չճարվի էս երկրում՝ 2016ի ընտրականին էլի Ռոմանը խաղալու լինի՝ կարմիրի պատճառով խաղ բաց չթողնի


Իմ իմանալով Ռոմանը վերջին մրցաշրջանն է անցկացնում ու չի մասնակցի 2014 ի ընտրականին, ուր մնաց 2016....

----------


## Նաիրուհի

Ազատության տեսանյութը երեկվա կադրերով




Երկիր Մեդիայի տեսանյութը մեր հավաքականի վերադարձի մասին։




հ.գ.  :Pardon:   :Blush:

----------

John (12.10.2011), Մանուլ (12.10.2011), Ռուսա (12.10.2011)

----------


## Malxas

Սլովակիայի հայկական համայնքի ղեկավար Աշոտ Գրիգորյանը հայտնում է, որ երկուշաբթի օրը նրա գրասենյակ են այցելել «Սլովակիայի ֆուտբոլի մի շարք պատասխանատու անձիք», որոնք հայտնել են, որ կասկածներ կան, որ Իռլանդիա-Հայաստանի խաղը սպասարկող իսպանացի մրցավար Գոնսալեսը կարգադրություն է ստացել հանդիպումը վարել հօգուտ իռլանդացիների։


«Պատճառը բացատրվում էր նրանով, որ Եվրոպայի ֆուտբոլի ֆեդերացիան պարտք է Իռլանդիայի հավաքականին, 2010թ-ի աշխարհի առաջնության եզրափակիչի ուղեգիր ձեռք բերելու ճանապարհին, Ֆրանսիայի հավաքականի հետ խաղի ժամանակ տեղի ունեցած անարդարության համար: Այդ խաղի ժամանակ հայտնի ֆրանսիացի հարձակվող Թերի Անրին ակնհայտորեն ձեռքով էր խփել գոլը, որը դատավորի կողմից գրանցվել էր որպես մաքուր խաղ»,- նշում է Գրիգորյանը: Նա հայտնում է, որ փորձել է իր իմացածի մասին երեկ տեղյակ պահել Հայաստանի ֆուտբոլի ֆեդերացիայի ղեկավարությանը, սակայն ապարդյուն, քանի որ «նրանց բջջայիններն անջատված են եղել օրվա ընթացքում»:


Հիշեցնենք, որ երեկ Դուբլինում Իռլանդիա-Հայաստան ֆուտբոլային հանդիպումն ավարտվեց 2։1 հաշվով։ Բազմաթիվ ֆուտբոլային մեկնաբաններ ու ֆուտբոլասերներ խաղի մրցավարությունն անարդար են համարում։

----------

Նաիրուհի (12.10.2011), Շինարար (12.10.2011), Տրիբուն (13.10.2011)

----------


## John

> Իմ իմանալով Ռոմանը վերջին մրցաշրջանն է անցկացնում ու չի մասնակցի 2014 ի ընտրականին, ուր մնաց 2016....


Դե կարծում եմ եթե կարիերան դեռ չի ավարտում՝ կարելի է համոզել... դժվար թե մերժի... ինքն էլ քիչ դրական էմոցիաներ չի ստանում եմր հավաքականում խաղալուց ու իրան տենց հարգված զգալուց  :Wink:

----------

Malxas (12.10.2011)

----------


## Malxas

> Ես ֆուտբոլից բավականին հեռու եմ, մենակ Եվրոպայի ու աշխարհի առաջնություններն եմ նայում: Արդյո՞ք մեր բողոքարկմանը շան տեղ կդնեն, նախադեպեր եղե՞լ են: Ու եթե բողոքարկումը ընդունեն, մենք դրանից ի՞նչ կշահենք:


Նման բաների համար չեն վերախաղարկում հանդիպումները: Բայց ինչքան էլ որ աբսուրդ հնչի, ավելի պակաս կարևոր բաների համար վերախաղարկում են: Օրինակ մի անգամ պարզվեց, որ դարպասներից մեկը մյուսից աննշան փոքր էր: Արդյունքում որոշվեց վերաղաղարկել հանդիպումը:

----------


## Մանուլ

> Երկիր Մեդիայի տեսանյութը մեր հավաքականի վերադարձի մասին։
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ji7jD...layer_embedded
> հ.գ.


  Վերջապես ինձ գտա  :LOL: : Ուշացել էի, 09:25 եկա, մի 5 րոպեից արդեն գնացին իրանք  :Sad: : Բայց ասում էին, որ եթե 09:10 ա վայրէջքը, մի 30 րոպե կտևի, մինչև դուրս գան  :Sad: : 


 Սա էլ «Ազատության» տեսանյութը.

----------

Arpine (12.10.2011), Nare-M (12.10.2011), Հայուհի (12.10.2011), Նաիրուհի (12.10.2011), Ռուֆուս (12.10.2011), Տրիբուն (13.10.2011)

----------


## Մանուլ

> որ եթե դարպասապահը չճարվի էս երկրում՝ 2016ի ընտրականին էլի Ռոմանը խաղալու լինի՝ կարմիրի պատճառով խաղ բաց չթողնի


 Մի րոպե, էդ կարմիր քարտը անժամկետ ա՞  :Shok: : Ինչքան հիշում եմ, նույնիսկ Եվրոպայի առաջիկա առաջնության ժամանակ բոլոր քարտերը պիտի զրոյացվեն, էլ ուր մնաց հաջորդ առաջնությանը:

----------


## John

> Մի րոպե, էդ կարմիր քարտը անժամկետ ա՞ : Ինչքան հիշում եմ, նույնիսկ Եվրոպայի առաջիկա առաջնության ժամանակ բոլոր քարտերը պիտի զրոյացվեն, էլ ուր մնաց հաջորդ առաջնությանը:


Օրինակ Չեմպիոնների լիգայում ու Անգլիայի առաջնությունում ՀԱՍՏԱՏ չեն զրոյացվում, փոխանցվում են մյուս խաղարկությանը: ԷԴ ՀԱՍՏԱՏ, իսկ կոնկրետ Եվրոպայի առաջնությանը տեղյակ չեմ, բայց դժվար թե տարբեր լինի ՉԼ-ից

----------


## Morpheus_NS

Բարեւ բոլորին
Ժողովուրդ չգիտեմ դա ինչքանով ա հնարավոր, բայց մտածում եմ մի հատ բողոքի ակցիա կազմակերպենք ու դիմենք UEFA-ին` պահանջելով կամ վերախաղարկել հանդիպումը, կամ Հայաստանին թույլ տան մասնակցել Եվրո 2012-ի եզրափակիչին: Էս առաջին անգամը չի, ռուսների հետ խաղից հետո էլ դատավորն էր ներողություն խնդրել պենալի համար:

Ես դեռ չեմ պատկերացնում, թե էտ ինչ ձեւով կարելի ա անել, բայց որ պետք լինի, մերոնցից զատ շատ ռուսներ, ուկրաինացիներ ու ուրիշ ազգերի ներկայացուցիչներ կարող եմ ներգրավել էտ ակցիային: Ասենք մի հատ սայթ բացվի, որտեղ մարդիկ մտնեն ու ստորագրեն, որ միանում են բողոքի ակցիային ու քոմենթներ գրեն ու UEFA-ին նամակ գրել, հղում անելով էտ սայթի վրա:

Կարող ա ասածս ուտոպիա ա, բայց սենց չպետք ա թողել...

----------

Ambrosine (12.10.2011), laro (12.10.2011)

----------


## romanista

> Բարեւ բոլորին
> Ժողովուրդ չգիտեմ դա ինչքանով ա հնարավոր, բայց մտածում եմ մի հատ բողոքի ակցիա կազմակերպենք ու դիմենք UEFA-ին` պահանջելով կամ վերախաղարկել հանդիպումը, կամ Հայաստանին թույլ տան մասնակցել Եվրո 2012-ի եզրափակիչին: Էս առաջին անգամը չի, ռուսների հետ խաղից հետո էլ դատավորն էր ներողություն խնդրել պենալի համար:
> 
> Ես դեռ չեմ պատկերացնում, թե էտ ինչ ձեւով կարելի ա անել, բայց որ պետք լինի, մերոնցից զատ շատ ռուսներ, ուկրաինացիներ ու ուրիշ ազգերի ներկայացուցիչներ կարող եմ ներգրավել էտ ակցիային: Ասենք մի հատ սայթ բացվի, որտեղ մարդիկ մտնեն ու ստորագրեն, որ միանում են բողոքի ակցիային ու քոմենթներ գրեն ու UEFA-ին նամակ գրել, հղում անելով էտ սայթի վրա:
> 
> Կարող ա ասածս ուտոպիա ա, բայց սենց չպետք ա թողել...


այդ ակցիան արդեն կա...




> Բաց նամակ` ՈւԵՖԱ-ի նախագահ Միշել Պլատինիին
> 
> 17:22 - 12.10.2011
> 
> Հարգելի նախագահ 
> 
> 
> Ֆուտբոլի Եվրո-2012-ի որակավորման փուլի Իռլանդիա-Հայաստան հանդիպման 26-րդ րոպեին մրցավար Գոնսալեսը կոպիտ սխալ թույլ տվեց`  ձեռքով խաղ արձանագրելով Հայաստանի հավաքականի դարպասապահ Ռոման Բերեզովսկու գործողություններում, այն ընկալվեց որպես վերջին հույսի խախտում, եւ արդյունքում Բերեզովսկին հեռացվեց: Մինչդեռ խաղի կանոնները խախտել էր Իռլանդիայի հավաքականի հարձակվող Սայմոն Քոքսը` ձեռքով կասեցնելով գնդակը, եւ այդ մասին ինքն էլ խոստովանել է BBC sport-ի թղթակցին:
> 
> ...


*Yerkir.am*

----------

Arpine (12.10.2011), davidus (13.10.2011), Kita (12.10.2011), Malxas (12.10.2011), Moonwalker (12.10.2011), Vaio (12.10.2011), Արէա (12.10.2011)

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> այդ ակցիան արդեն կա...
> 
> 
> 
> *Yerkir.am*



Չէ, ինձ դատավորի որակազրկումը ոչինչ չի տա: Էտ մեզ համար ոչինչ չի փոխի:

----------


## romanista

> Չէ, ինձ դատավորի որակազրկումը ոչինչ չի տա: Էտ մեզ համար ոչինչ չի փոխի:


Մեզ ուրիշ ոչինչ չեն տա, խաղի վերախաղարկման մասին մոռացեք: Բայց մրցավարին պետք ա պատժել))

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Մեզ ուրիշ ոչինչ չեն տա, խաղի վերախաղարկման մասին մոռացեք: Բայց մրցավարին պետք ա պատժել))


Կարող ա եւ տան, ամեն ինչ մասսայականությունից ա կախված:

----------


## Նաիրուհի

Աաաաաաաաա, մերոնք լրիվ վերջն են...  :Hands Up:  

Պիդերալդո Պիպիտո Գնաաա Քու   :Lol2:

----------

Arpine (12.10.2011), Մանուլ (12.10.2011)

----------


## Մանուլ

> Աաաաաաաաա, մերոնք լրիվ վերջն են...  
> 
> Պիդերալդո Պիպիտո Գնաաա Քու


  :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:  

 Բա մահվան ամսաթիվը  :LOL: : Առավոտն էլ էին գրել, հետո էլի հանել էին  :Jpit: :

----------

Arpine (12.10.2011)

----------


## Arpine

> Աաաաաաաաա, մերոնք լրիվ վերջն են...  
> 
> Պիդերալդո Պիպիտո Գնաաա Քու


 :Lol2:  :Lol2: 





> Բա մահվան ամսաթիվը : Առավոտն էլ էին գրել, հետո էլի հանել էին :


Մահվանն էլ կա. :Jpit:

----------


## Lev

Երեկ մահվան պատճառն էլ կար  :Jpit: 

339066_276591122363453_100000377015515_935212_727861130_o.jpg

----------

Arpine (12.10.2011), Նաիրուհի (12.10.2011)

----------


## Arpine

Ինչել շուտ-շուտ են փոխում :Jpit: 

 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*


> 10/11/2011 Died in the stadium Aviv in Dublin, area for judges from a heart attack. Was hospitalized, but to save a González did not succeed.

----------

Lev (12.10.2011)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Բարեւ բոլորին
> Ժողովուրդ չգիտեմ դա ինչքանով ա հնարավոր, բայց մտածում եմ մի հատ բողոքի ակցիա կազմակերպենք ու դիմենք UEFA-ին` պահանջելով կամ վերախաղարկել հանդիպումը, կամ Հայաստանին թույլ տան մասնակցել Եվրո 2012-ի եզրափակիչին: Էս առաջին անգամը չի, ռուսների հետ խաղից հետո էլ դատավորն էր ներողություն խնդրել պենալի համար:
> 
> Ես դեռ չեմ պատկերացնում, թե էտ ինչ ձեւով կարելի ա անել, բայց որ պետք լինի, մերոնցից զատ շատ ռուսներ, ուկրաինացիներ ու ուրիշ ազգերի ներկայացուցիչներ կարող եմ ներգրավել էտ ակցիային: Ասենք մի հատ սայթ բացվի, որտեղ մարդիկ մտնեն ու ստորագրեն, որ միանում են բողոքի ակցիային ու քոմենթներ գրեն ու UEFA-ին նամակ գրել, հղում անելով էտ սայթի վրա:
> 
> Կարող ա ասածս ուտոպիա ա, բայց սենց չպետք ա թողել...


Ժողովուրդ, Մորֆիուսը ճիշտ ա ասում: Եթե նման ակցիա կա, ասեք` միանանք, իսկ եթե չկա, մեկդ նախաձեռնեք, էլի  :Wink:  Թեկուզ ֆեյսբուքով սկսենք բոյկոտը: Դուք միայն էջը սարքեք: Ես նման հարցերում անգամ տարրական կրթություն չունեմ :ՃՃ

----------


## Նաիրուհի

> Ժողովուրդ, Մորֆիուսը ճիշտ ա ասում: Եթե նման ակցիա կա, ասեք` միանանք, իսկ եթե չկա, մեկդ նախաձեռնեք, էլի  Թեկուզ ֆեյսբուքով սկսենք բոյկոտը: Դուք միայն էջը սարքեք: Ես նման հարցերում անգամ տարրական կրթություն չունեմ :ՃՃ


Խնդրեմ, Աստղ ջան  :Smile: 




> Հայաստանի ֆուտբոլի ֆեդերացիան բողոքարկել է Հայաստան-Իռլանդիա խաղի գլխավոր մրցավար Էդուարդո Իտուրալդե Գոնսալեսի Հայաստանի հավաքականի նկատմամբ կայացրած որոշումները։ Այս մասին Fecebook-ի իր անձնական էջում գրառում է տեղադրել ՀՖՖ նախագահ Ռուբեն Հայրապետյանը։«Սիրելի ֆուտբոլասերներ, ես իմ խորին շնորհակալությունն եմ հայտնում բոլոր հայ ֆուտբոլասերներին, ովքեր նույնիսկ անհաջողության դեպքում կանգնում են հավաքականի կողքին։ Իսկական ֆուտբոլասերը հենց ձեզ նման է լինում։ Ես հպարտանում եմ ձեզնով, որ դուք կաք եւ աջակցում եք ազգային հավաքականին։ Իրականում մենք ունենք իրոք ուժեղ, պայքարող, նվիրված իրենց գործին ֆուտբոլիստներ։ Նրանք արժանի էին հաղթանակի։ Բայց ֆուտբոլն ունի իր դաժան օրենքները։ Եկեք չհուսահատվենք եւ աջակցենք մեր սիրելի թիմին եւ մեր հրաշալի տղաներին։ Նրանք արժանի են ամենաբարձր մեծարման։ Ինչ վերաբերում է մրցավարին, մենք արդեն բողոքարկել ենք մրցավարի արարքների համար, բայց ինձ քիչ է հետաքրքրում այդ տգետին պատժելը։ Ինձ ավելի շատ հետաքրքրում է Բերեզովսկիի կարմիր քարտը չեղյալ անելը։Ինչ վերաբերում է UEFA-ի կողմից պատվերին, սիրելի ֆուտբոլասերներ, խնդրում եմ հավատացեք ինձ, UEFA-ի կողմից նման պատվեր չէր կարող լինել: Միշել Պլատինին այն մարդը չէ, որ իրեն թույլ տա նման արարք կատարել։Ինչ վերաբերում է տղաներին մեծարմանը, մենք տարեվերջին անելու ենք մեծարման արարողությունը շատ բարձր մակարդակով։ Նորից ու նորից շնորհակալություն եմ հայտնում բոլորին, աշխարհասփյուռ հայությանը, ցանկանում եմ համբերություն եւ բոլորս միասին երկրպագենք ազգային հավաքականին։ Առաջ Հայաստան։Հարգանքներով ՀՖՖ նախագահ Ռ. Հայրապետյան»,- նշել է նա Fecebook-ի իր անձնական էջում։


News.am

----------

Ambrosine (12.10.2011), Malxas (13.10.2011), Monk (12.10.2011), Nare-M (12.10.2011), Sagittarius (13.10.2011)

----------


## Ambrosine

Իհարկե, ողջունելի են ՀՖՖ նախագահի քայլերը, բայց չմոռանանք, որ ինքը պաշտոնական անձ է, և չի կարող իրերը իրենց անունով կոչել: Ճիշտ է, գոնսալեսին տգետ է անվանել, բայց ամեն դեպքում պլատինիի դեմ դուրս չի գա: Ամեն ինչ պետք է ներքևից գա, այսինքն` երկրպագուներից, ՀՀ քաղաքացիներից: Երբ որ մենք կատաղի հարձակում սկսենք, պաշտոնյաներն էլ ավելի վստահ կխոսեն ու կպահանջեն: Ախր սա ինչ-որ ներքին առաջնության խաղ չէր, որ դեռ 30 խաղ էլ առջևում ունենանք: Եզրափակիչ տանող ճամփան մեր հավաքականի առաջ փակեցին ու վերջ: Հիմա հարցը այն է, թե կթողնե՞նք սա հեշտությամբ մարսեն, թե՞ ոչ:

----------

Sagittarius (13.10.2011), Արէա (13.10.2011), Նաիրուհի (13.10.2011)

----------


## Sagittarius

> Ես ֆուտբոլից բավականին հեռու եմ, մենակ Եվրոպայի ու աշխարհի առաջնություններն եմ նայում: Արդյո՞ք մեր բողոքարկմանը շան տեղ կդնեն, նախադեպեր եղե՞լ են: Ու եթե բողոքարկումը ընդունեն, մենք դրանից ի՞նչ կշահենք:


Ռուֆուս ջան, ահա թե ինչու է պետք բողոքարկել ու հնարավորինս մեծ հիստերիա դնել: Բարի գալուստ մեծ ֆուտբոլ, որտեղ հարսու ....ով լավություն անելը սովորական երևույթ ա, և որպեսզի մենք անընդհատ էտ հարսը չլինենք, պտի մի անգամ մեր «եղած-չեղածը» ցույց տանք իրանց:
Բայց դա մեր ֆուտբոլիստների գործը չէ, իրանք իրանցը արել են և պտի առաջ նայեն: Սա ռաջին հերթին Ֆեդերացիայի գործն ա, նաև հայ ֆուտբոլասերների՝ ողջ աշխարհի հայ ֆուտբոլասերների, որոնք պտի ամեն տեսակ /նաև երբեմն մի փոքր էքստրիմ՝ սա ֆուտբոլ է/ ակցիաններով իրենց բողոքը արտահայտեն, մահու դավադիդ անեն ՈՒԵՖԱին. ֆանները ֆուտբոլի սպառողներն են, և երբ ֆուտբոլի խաղերի հեռարձակման իրավունքներ վաճառողներին ցույց էս տալիս քո գոյության և դժգոհության մասին, ապա սկսում են ավելի լավ մտածել սպառողների այդ խմբին բավարարելու մասին: 

հ.գ. տարբերակ՝ եթե կան հայ հմուտ հաքերներ՝ վատ չէր լինի որ ՈՒԵՖԱի կայքը կոտրեին /սա ֆանների մասով, պարզ է՝ ՀՖՖն պետք է ֆորմալ լեգալ ողջ պրոցեսով անցնի, բայց *անպայման* բողոքարկի/

----------

Ambrosine (13.10.2011), Արէա (13.10.2011), Մանուլ (13.10.2011), Նաիրուհի (13.10.2011), Ջուզեպե Բալզամո (13.10.2011)

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Իհարկե, ողջունելի են ՀՖՖ նախագահի քայլերը, բայց չմոռանանք, որ ինքը պաշտոնական անձ է, և չի կարող իրերը իրենց անունով կոչել: Ճիշտ է, գոնսալեսին տգետ է անվանել, բայց ամեն դեպքում պլատինիի դեմ դուրս չի գա: Ամեն ինչ պետք է ներքևից գա, այսինքն` երկրպագուներից, ՀՀ քաղաքացիներից: Երբ որ մենք կատաղի հարձակում սկսենք, պաշտոնյաներն էլ ավելի վստահ կխոսեն ու կպահանջեն: Ախր սա ինչ-որ ներքին առաջնության խաղ չէր, որ դեռ 30 խաղ էլ առջևում ունենանք: Եզրափակիչ տանող ճամփան մեր հավաքականի առաջ փակեցին ու վերջ: Հիմա հարցը այն է, թե կթողնե՞նք սա հեշտությամբ մարսեն, թե՞ ոչ:


Աստղուլ ջան, ես կաշխատեմ մի հատ նամակ գրեմ, դուք էլ ձեր տարբերակները գրեք, կընտրենք լավագույնը, կթարգմանենք անգլերեն:
Հետո կսկսենք ուղարկել Ուեֆային մեր պահանջը:
Հավատացեք մենք մենակ չենք:
Որ նամակը սարքեցինք ու սկսեցինք ուղարկել, հետո էլ մնացածի մասին կմտածենք…
Նամակի ձեր տարբերակները ուղարկեք ինձ *sahnarek շնիկ yahoo կետ com* հասցեով:

----------

Ambrosine (13.10.2011)

----------


## Ուրվական

> Արա դե ճիշտ պռինցիպ ունեմ, էլի, որ հայկական ֆուտբոլ բալետ չեմ անում - նեռվեռս թանգա: Ափսոս, որ վերջին մեկ ժամը ստիպված եղա էկրանի առաջ բալետ անել... ու հերթական անգամ համոզվել, որ մեր ֆուտբոլը բալետ անելու բան չի, մարդու նեռվեռը թանգա...


Ապեր, բա էդ ժամին դու ստիպված "Բանակում"-ը չե՞ս նայում:

----------

davidus (13.10.2011), Kita (13.10.2011), Moonwalker (13.10.2011), Rammstein (13.10.2011), Արէա (13.10.2011), Մանուլ (13.10.2011), Նաիրուհի (13.10.2011), Ռուֆուս (13.10.2011), Տրիբուն (13.10.2011)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Աստղուլ ջան, ես կաշխատեմ մի հատ նամակ գրեմ, դուք էլ ձեր տարբերակները գրեք, կընտրենք լավագույնը, կթարգմանենք անգլերեն:
> Հետո կսկսենք ուղարկել Ուեֆային մեր պահանջը:
> Հավատացեք մենք մենակ չենք:
> Որ նամակը սարքեցինք ու սկսեցինք ուղարկել, հետո էլ մնացածի մասին կմտածենք…
> Նամակի ձեր տարբերակները ուղարկեք ինձ *sahnarek շնիկ yahoo կետ com* հասցեով:


Նոր Պլատինիին մի նամակ ուղարկեցի` ֆեյսբուքի ստանդարտներից  :Jpit:  Նման իվենթ կա, նամակի տեքստն էլ պատրաստ է, որով պահաջում ենք գոնսալեսին որակազրկել: Դա սկզբի համար արժի ուղարկել: Իսկ մենք իրոք կարող ենք գրել մի նամակ ու տարածել բոլոր հնարավոր ուղիներով: Պիտի իրենք փոշմանեն, որ երբևէ հանդիպել են հայերին, ու հանդգնել են նման կերպ վարվել  :Angry2:  Վաղը թարմ ուղեղով կստեղծագործեմ կամ գոնե կփորձեմ  :Jpit: :

----------

Malxas (13.10.2011), Արէա (13.10.2011), Ջուզեպե Բալզամո (13.10.2011)

----------


## Ambrosine

*Ի դեպ, Մորֆ ջան, մեյլդ խմբագրել եմ. @-ի փոխարեն գրել եմ շնիկ, իսկ .-ի փոխարեն` կետ :
Բոլորդ խուսափեք ձեր մեյլը բաց ֆորումում գրելուց, որ ռոբոտները չհայտնաբերեն :*

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> *Ի դեպ, Մորֆ ջան, մեյլդ խմբագրել եմ. @-ի փոխարեն գրել եմ շնիկ, իսկ .-ի փոխարեն` կետ :
> Բոլորդ խուսափեք ձեր մեյլը բաց ֆորումում գրելուց, որ ռոբոտները չհայտնաբերեն :*


Մերսի Աստղ ջան




> Նոր Պլատինիին մի նամակ ուղարկեցի` ֆեյսբուքի ստանդարտներից  Նման իվենթ կա, նամակի տեքստն էլ պատրաստ է, որով պահաջում ենք գոնսալեսին որակազրկել: Դա սկզբի համար արժի ուղարկել: Իսկ մենք իրոք կարող ենք գրել մի նամակ ու տարածել բոլոր հնարավոր ուղիներով: Պիտի իրենք փոշմանեն, որ երբևէ հանդիպել են հայերին, ու հանդգնել են նման կերպ վարվել  Վաղը թարմ ուղեղով կստեղծագործեմ կամ գոնե կփորձեմ :


ԿսպասեմՃ

----------


## Vaio

Ժողովուրդ *ՀԵՆՑ ՀԻՄԱ* ուղիղ եթերով ցույց են տալիս Euro-2012 play-off-ի վիճակահանությունը EuroSport ալիքով:

----------


## Vaio

Եվ այսպիսով՝
*Euro-2012 play-off-ի վիճակահանության արդյունքնները*՝ 


Թուրքիա - Խորվաթիա

*Իռլանդիա - Էստոնիա*

Չեխիա - Չեռնոգորիա

Բոսնիա - Պոռտուգալիս

Առաջին խաղերը տեղի կունենան 12.11.11-ին, իսկ պատասխան խաղերը՝ 15.11.11-ին:

----------

Ջուզեպե Բալզամո (13.10.2011)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Էստոնիա առաջ, մենք հավատում ենք քո ուժերին  :Clapping:

----------

Արէա (13.10.2011)

----------


## Vaio

Հիմա, վստահ եմ, շատ հայերի մոտ մի այնպիսի զգացողություն է, որ ասում են, այ եթե մենք լինեինք Իռլանդիայի տեղը, ապա հաստատ Էստոնիային կկրեինք ու կմտնեինք Euro-2012.

----------

Monk (13.10.2011), Արէա (13.10.2011)

----------


## Malxas

Նախկին գրառումներից մեջ նշել էի, որ եթե Իռլանդիան Էստոնիայի հետ ընկնի, ուրեմն կարելի է համոզված լինել, որ իսկապես ամեն ինչ սարքված էր:
Քիչ առաջ Հայկական Ժամանակ թերթի հոդվածում կարդացի, որ *Ռուսաստան - Հայաստան* և *Իռլանդիա Հայաստան* խաղերի մրցավարները իրենց վերջին միջազգային հանդիպումներն էին անցկացնում` անկախ ամեն ինչից: 
Երբեմն շատ ափսոսում եմ, որ Քիլլեր չեմ: Սա այդ երբեմն դեպքերից մեկն է:

----------

Sagittarius (13.10.2011), Ջուզեպե Բալզամո (13.10.2011)

----------


## John

> Հիմա, վստահ եմ, շատ հայերի մոտ մի այնպիսի զգացողություն է, որ ասում են, այ եթե մենք լինեինք Իռլանդիայի տեղը, ապա հաստատ Էստոնիային կկրեինք ու կմտնեինք Euro-2012.


չէ, ես եթե մենք փլեյ-օֆֆ մտնեինք՝ Պորտուգալիային էլ էդ ալիքի տակ կհաղթեինք՝ էդ չի հարցը... ես հիմա մտածում եմ՝ արդյո՞ք Էստոնիան մեր նման ուժեղ թիմ ունի, որ կարողանա սատկացնել դրանց... ես Էստոնիայի մասին ընդհանրապես գաղափար չունեմ՝ լրիվ հանելուկ ա ինձ համար իրանց՝ խմբից դուրս գալը... խաղն էլ չեմ տեսել իրանց, որ պատկերացում կազմեմ

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> չէ, ես եթե մենք փլեյ-օֆֆ մտնեինք՝ Պորտուգալիային էլ էդ ալիքի տակ կհաղթեինք՝ էդ չի հարցը... ես հիմա մտածում եմ՝ արդյո՞ք Էստոնիան մեր նման ուժեղ թիմ ունի, որ կարողանա սատկացնել դրանց... ես Էստոնիայի մասին ընդհանրապես գաղափար չունեմ՝ լրիվ հանելուկ ա ինձ համար իրանց՝ խմբից դուրս գալը... խաղն էլ չեմ տեսել իրանց, որ պատկերացում կազմեմ


Էստոնացիները 2 անգամ Իտալիային են պարտվել, մի անգամ Սլովենիային ու մի անգամ էլ (ինչքան էլ որ ծիծաղելի ա) Ֆարերյան կղզիներին: Ու էս արդյունքներով հասել են փլեյ-օֆֆ:

----------

Malxas (13.10.2011), Արէա (14.10.2011)

----------


## Vaio

> Էստոնացիները 2 անգամ Իտալիային են պարտվել, մի անգամ Սլովենիային ու մի անգամ էլ (ինչքան էլ որ ծիծաղելի ա) Ֆարերյան կղզիներին: Ու էս արդյունքներով հասել են փլեյ-օֆֆ:


...ինչպես նաև 5 խաղ կրել են ու մեկը՝ ոչ ոքի:

----------


## John

> Էստոնացիները 2 անգամ Իտալիային են պարտվել, մի անգամ Սլովենիային ու մի անգամ էլ (ինչքան էլ որ ծիծաղելի ա) Ֆարերյան կղզիներին: Ու էս արդյունքներով հասել են փլեյ-օֆֆ:


հենց դրա համար եմ կասկածում իրանց ուժերին... տենց վրիպումներ Իռլանդիան չի անում... մարզիչի մասին էլ կլռեմ՝ ինքներդ գիտեք Ջեովաննին ինչպես կարող է տրամադրել իրա թիմին սպանել մրցակցի խաղը...

----------


## Hayk Avetisyan

gndak2.jpggndak.jpggndak1.jpg gndak3.jpg նեռվայնանալու կադրեր




մանավանդ 11:05 ից 11:20 մասը

----------

Ripsim (15.10.2011), Արէա (14.10.2011), Արծիվ (15.10.2011)

----------


## Արծիվ



----------


## Նաիրուհի

> 


Մի դրեք, էլի, էս նկարը։ Ամեն նայելուց ավելի եմ վատանում...  :Sad: 

Ես էդ մրցավարի ... ... ...

*Բերեզովսկի, ես քո ցավը տանեմ։ Վերջակետ։*

----------

Arpine (15.10.2011), E-la Via (15.10.2011), Freeman (15.10.2011), Sagittarius (15.10.2011), Արէա (16.10.2011), Արծիվ (18.10.2011), Հայուհի (15.10.2011), Ներսես_AM (15.10.2011), Ռուֆուս (15.10.2011)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Վարդան Մինասյանի հարցազրույցը «Ազատություն» ռադիոկայանին  :Smile:

----------

E-la Via (16.10.2011), Life (16.10.2011), Malxas (16.10.2011), Monk (17.10.2011), Moonwalker (16.10.2011), Արէա (16.10.2011), Արծիվ (18.10.2011), Նաիրուհի (16.10.2011), Ռուֆուս (16.10.2011), Տրիբուն (21.10.2011)

----------


## Ջուզեպե Բալզամո

Երեկ կայացան փլեյ-օֆֆի առաջին հանդիպումները.

Բոսնիա-Հերցոգովինա - Պորտուգալիա 0:0
Թուրքիա - Խորվաթիա 0:3
Չեխիա - Մոնտենեգրո 2:0
Էստոնիա - Իռլանդիա 0:4  (էստոնացիք ամեն խաղակեսում մի-մի պաշտպան են կորցրել ու փաստորեն խաղացել են 9 հոգով)

Ամսի 15-ին որոշելու շատ բան չմնաց, եթե բոսնիացիք չգժվեն…

----------

John (12.11.2011), Աբելյան (13.11.2011), Նաիրուհի (12.11.2011)

----------


## John

Խորվաթներին հալալ ա, իսկականից շատ եմ հարգում էդ հավաքականին
իսկ էստոնացիների պահով... դե ես գիտեի, որ իրանք մեր հավաքականից թույլ են, ու լրիվ բախտի բերմամբ հայտնվեցին երկրորդ տեղում (վերջին տուրի խաղն ի նկատի ունեմ, թե չէ մինչև էդ իրանց արածը չեմ ուզում թերագնահատել), մտավախություն ունեի, որ իռլանդացիները հեշտությամբ կհաղթեն, բայց դե գոնե սեփական դաշտում ավելին էր պետք անել, քան 0-4ը...

----------

Maxpayne (12.11.2011), Նաիրուհի (12.11.2011)

----------


## Vaio

> Բոսնիա-Հերցոգովինա - Պորտուգալիա 0:0
> Ամսի 15-ին որոշելու շատ բան չմնաց, եթե բոսնիացիք չգժվեն…


Կարողա ասածս զարմանալի թվա, բայց Բոսնիայի շանսերը ավելի լավա, որ Պորտուգալիայի դաշտում կարողանա 1-ին գոլը խփել, Պորտուգալիան կհայտնվի վատ վիճակում:

----------

Maxpayne (12.11.2011)

----------


## Ջուզեպե Բալզամո

> Կարողա ասածս զարմանալի թվա, բայց Բոսնիայի շանսերը ավելի լավա, որ Պորտուգալիայի դաշտում կարողանա 1-ին գոլը խփել, Պորտուգալիան կհայտնվի վատ վիճակում:


Ես դա չէի բացառել, "գժվելը" էդ մասին էր: Ի դեպ երեկվա խաղը նայել եմ ու պորտուգալացիներից տպավորված չեմ…  :Smile:

----------

Vaio (15.11.2011)

----------


## Աբելյան

Նենց չեմ ուզում Պորտուգալիան անցնի:

----------


## Vaio

15.11.11 (այսօր)
23:05	Խորվաթիա - Թուրքիա
23:15	Մոնտենեգրո - Չեխիա
23:45	Իռլանդիա - Էստոնիա
01:00	Պորտուգալիա - Բոսնիա-Հերցեգովինա

----------


## Ջուզեպե Բալզամո

> 15.11.11 (այսօր)
> 23:05	*Խորվաթիա* - Թուրքիա
> 23:15	Մոնտենեգրո -* Չեխիա*
> 23:45	*Իռլանդիա* - Էստոնիա
> 01:00	*Պորտուգալիա* - Բոսնիա-Հերցեգովինա


Հմապատասխան հաշիվները.  
0:0
0:1
1:1
6:2
"Գժվեցին" պորտուգալացիք  :Smile:  Դիտարժան խաղ էր, կրկնություններ լինելու են HTB-ի սպորտային ալիքներով, խորհուրդ եմ տալիս…
Դե ինչ, եզրափակչի բոլոր մասնակիցները հայտնի են, խմբերի վիճակահանությունը դեկտեմբերին:

----------

John (16.11.2011)

----------


## Universe

NTV ասեցիր հիշեցի, էս քանի օրա, ամեն աստծո իրիկուն Անգլիա-Իսպանիա խաղնա, ու միշտ 1-0 ա վերջանում, էն էլ էն դեպքում, երբ որ իսպանիայի համար Անգլիան կակ մինիմում պետքա տրենաժոռ ծառայեր:

----------


## Ջուզեպե Բալզամո

Երեկ կայացավ առաջնության եզրափակիչ փուլի վիճակահանությունը: Ռուսներին բախտը շարունակում է աչքով անել  :Wink: , *B* խմբում հրմշտոց ա սպասվում՝ մեզ էլ արտակարգ ժամանց: Խմբերն այս կազմերով են.

A. Լեհաստան, Հունաստան, Ռուսաստան, Չեխիա
B. Հոլանդիա, Դանիա, Գերմանիա, Պորտուգալիա
C. Իսպանիա, Իտալիա, Իռլանդիա, Խորվաթիա
D. Ուկրաինա, Շվեդիա, Ֆրանսիա, Անգլիա

----------

John (03.12.2011), Malxas (04.12.2011), Monk (03.12.2011), Աբելյան (03.12.2011)

----------


## John

C. Իսպանիա, Իտալիա, Իռլանդիա, Խորվաթիա Խորվաթները էս խմբում 1-ին տեղում կլինեն, Իսպանիան՝ 2րդը  :Smile:

----------


## Աբելյան

Հետևյալ 8 թմերին եմ սպասում փլեյ-օֆֆում. Լեհաստան, Հունաստան, Դանիա, Գերմանիա, Իտալիա, Խորվաթիա, Շվեդիա, Ֆրանսիա:

Մի քանի հատ լավ հակամարտություններ կան
Իսպանիա-Իտալիա
Մեկը անկում ապրող, մեկը աճող: Մի տարի առաջ Իսպանիայի դիրքերն ուժեղ էին, մյուս տարի համարյա հավասար թիմեր կլնեն:
Հոլանդիա-Գերմանիա
Իրար ծանոթ թիմեր են, բայց Եվրոպայի առաջնություններում ոչ հաճախ են երևում:
Անգլիա-Շվեդիա
Որպես դիմակայություն շատ հետաքրքիր կլնի: Անգլիան Շվեդիային 60 տարուց ավել չէր հաղթում: Մինչև վերջի ընկերական խաղը:

----------


## Արծիվ

Կասկած չունեմ որ Իռլանդիայի ֆուտբոլիստների տրամադրությունը հավեսով ընկածա իսկ Տրապատոնին իր հուշաքարի բացման արարողությունով է զբաղված: Այս անգամ Իռլանդիան առանց հաղթանակների քոչելու են խմբից  :LOL:

----------


## Vaio

*Ժամանակն է եկել խոսելու եվրոպայի ֆուտբոլի առաջնության մասին:* 

Լավ կլիներ, որպեսզի թեմային ավելացվեր հարցում` մոտավորապես այսպիսի բովանդակությամբ. "*Ո՞վ կհաղթի Եվրո-2012-ը*": 

Ես կարծում եմ, որ այս տարի չեմպիոն է դառնալու *ԳԵՐՄԱՆԻԱ*-ն: 

Հիշեցնեմ, որ Եվրո 2012-ը մեկնարկում է հունիսի 8-ին, առաջին խաղը` Լեհաստան - Հունաստան (Երևանի ժամանակով 20:00) :

----------


## Տրիբուն

Պաշտպանելու եմ Իսպանիային ու Հոլանդիային, բայց կարծում եմ չեմպիոն կդառնա Գերմանիան - ամենաթարմ ու ցելով թիմն ա էս պահի դրությամբ:

----------


## Lusinamara

Իսպանիայի հավաքականում են իմ ամենասիրելի ֆուտբոլիստները, այնուամենայնիվ` ես *Անգլիայի* հավաքականին եմ երկրպագելու...  :Ok:

----------

ARam Grig (03.06.2012), Malxas (04.06.2012), Sagittarius (03.06.2012)

----------


## ARam Grig

Իմ հիմնական ամենասիրելի ֆուտբոլիստներն ել են Իսպանիայում խաղում,ես էլ 2007-2011 ընկած ժամանակաշրջանում Իսպանիա եմ երկրպագել,քանի որ մի շարք ֆուտբոլիստներ շատ էին արժանի և Աշխարհի և Եվրոպայի չեմպիոնությանը:Եվ նրանք արեցին այդ :Smile:  Հիմա Իսպանիան էն մոտիվացիան չունի,ինչ առաջ էր դրա համար կարծում եմ էս անգամ դժվար կրկնեն Տրիումֆը:Քանի որ միշտ համակրել եմ Անգլիայի հավաքականին,հատկապես շատ հզոր ֆուտբոլիստ Ստիվեն Ջերրադին` կուզեմ,որ հենց Անգլիան այս անգամ հաղթի:Չնայած կարծում եմ, որ համար 1 ֆավորիտը դա Հոլանդիայի հավաքականն ա,որը ունի շատ ուժեղ կազմ: Եթե նորից Իսպանիան չեմպիոն դառնա ուրախ կլինեմ,բայց այս անգամ երկրպագոլեւ եմ Անգլայի հավաքականին:Նրանք արժանի են,էսքան տարի ոչ մի լուրջ բան չեն նվաճել:Եկել ա ժամանակը :Smile:

----------

Lusinamara (03.06.2012), Sagittarius (03.06.2012)

----------


## Անվերնագիր

մոտեցող ԵՎՐՈ 2012-ում սպասումներս այդքան էլ մեծ չեն,հզոր թիմերի(Գերմանիա,Հոլանդիա,Իսպանիա...) մակարդակները գրեթե հավասար են,սպասում եմ արդար,առանց մրցավարի միջամտության,սիմուլացիայի դիտարժան խաղեր:Երկրպագելու եմ Իռալանդիային և Ռուսաստանին *դեմ* հասկանալի պատճառներով...

----------

Quyr Qery (05.06.2012)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

*Մոդերատորական. Թեմային կցվում է հարցում, որը կթարմացվի առաջնության ընթացքում: Շտապեք քվեարկել:*

----------

Ambrosine (16.06.2012), ARam Grig (04.06.2012), Lusinamara (05.06.2012), Malxas (04.06.2012), Moonwalker (04.06.2012), Quyr Qery (05.06.2012), Sagittarius (04.06.2012), Vaio (04.06.2012), Շինարար (03.06.2012)

----------


## Malxas

> Պաշտպանելու եմ Իսպանիային ու Հոլանդիային, բայց կարծում եմ չեմպիոն կդառնա Գերմանիան - ամենաթարմ ու ցելով թիմն ա էս պահի դրությամբ:


Քո նշած էդ երեք հավաքականների մեջ էլ կգնա հիմնական պայքարը:  :Wink: 
Ես Իսպանիային եմ երկրպագելու:

----------

Quyr Qery (05.06.2012)

----------


## Quyr Qery

Ճիշտ է Իսպանիան էլ հինը չէ, բայց համարյա բոլոր ինձ համար սիրելի խաղացողները Իսպանիայից են, չեմ դավաճանելու: Իսպանիա՜: Իսկ այ եթե հանկարծ ստացվի էնպես,որ Իսպանիան չդառնա, հույսս Գերմանիան կմնա:

----------


## Sagittarius

> with the likes of Iniesta, will it be another fiesta or back to the siesta?


Կարծում եմ ամեն դեպքում սիեստա... իհարկե, Իսպանիան երեք գլխավոր ֆավորիտներից մեկն է՝ Գերմանիայի և Հոլլանդիայի հետ միասին, սակայն այօրվա Իսպանիան շատ է զիջում երկու տարի առաջվա Իսպանիային. և թիվ մեկ խնդիրը լավ հարձակվողի բացակայությունն է: 

Ավանդաբար միշտ եղել եմ Անգլիայի երկրպագու, բայց Անգլիացիների՝ հաղթելու շանսերը շատ փոքրն են. երկնքից ընկած մարզիչ, մի շարք առաջատարների բացակայությունը, երիտասարդ անփորձ թիմ: Բայց պետք է ասեմ, որ բավականին հետաքրքրությամբ եմ սպասում իրենց խաղերին՝ երիտասարդն թիմ ա, սպասելիքները մեծ չեն, ճնշում խաղացողների վրա չկա, մեկ էլ տեսար կրակեցին ու մինչև կիսաեզրափակիչ կամ նույնիսկ եզրափակիչ հասան: էլ չասեմ, որ հավաքականում ամենամեծ պատվիրակությունը ունի Լիվերպուլը՝ 6 ֆուտբոլիստ:  :Love: 

Հաղթողի գլխավոր ֆավորիտը ինձ համար Գերմանիան է ու գերմանական պիվեն ձեռքումս սրտանց աջակցելու եմ իրանց:  :Drinks:

----------

Freeman (17.06.2012)

----------


## Sagittarius

Խաղում են մեր նախկին և ապագա մրցակիցները. առաաա՜ջ Չեխեր, բմբլահան արեք էտ անարժաններին

----------


## mnowak

*Խորվատիա !!! Խորվատիա !!! Խորվատիա !!!*
ու ընդանրապես - Հարավսլավիա !!! Հարավսլավիա !!!  :Smile:

----------


## Ջուզեպե Բալզամո

> Ռուսներին բախտը շարունակում է աչքով անել , *B* խմբում հրմշտոց ա սպասվում՝ մեզ էլ արտակարգ ժամանց:


B խմբի հրմշտոցն էսքան լուրջ չէի պատկերացնում: Դանիացիք արմունկներն էին գործի դրել: Գերմանիան հաղթեց, բայց արժանի՞… Իսկ ռուսներն երեկ բախտի վրա էդքան էլ հույս չէին դրել, ապրեն՝ իրենք էլ, չեխերն էլ (առայժմ միակ դիտարժան խաղն էր): Բացման խաղի մասին ասելիք չկա…  Ժամանցի պահով կարծես ստացվում ա  :Smile:

----------


## Տրիբուն

Առաջին երկու օրվա արդյունքներով, իմ կարծիքով.
- Լեհաստանը պալտոյա, բացարձակ պալտո, թիիմ չկա ընդեղ 
- Հունաստանը հաշիվ չի. կապիկ Կարագունիսով շատ հեռու չես գնա, իսկ իրանք ութ տարի ա կիսապաշտպանության կենտրոնում Կարագունիսից բացի ուրիշ խաղացող չճարեցին, գումարած որ Ավրաամ Պապադոպուլոսոը՝ միակ նորմալ պաշտպանը վնասվածք ստացավ ու չի խաղալու 
- Չեխերը ցավոք սրտի (միշտ սիրել եմ չեխերի ֆուտբոլը) պայթած խաղ ցույց տվեցին: Միլան Բարոշը մեռած ա, բայց հույներին ու լեհերին կհաղթեն
- Ռուսները ցավոք սրտի (տանել չեմ կարում ռուսներին իրանց ֆուտբոլով) մինչև հիմա միակ լուրջ խաղ ցույց տվողն են, բայց հենց լուրջ թիմի  ռաստ եկան խմբից դուրս գալուց հետո, հացները կուտեն
- Հոլանդիան սենց խաղով ոչ մի շանս չունի հաղթելու, իսկ ես քվերակել եմ իրանց օգտին  :Sad:  Վան Պերսին պրոպերսի ա ու կապը Արյեն Ռոբենի հետ ինչպես միշտ չի ստացվում
- Դանիան, чем черт не шутит 
- Գերմանիան Պոդոլսկիյով ու «նախկին» խաղացող Քլոզեյով ու Գոմեսով շատ առաջ չի գնա, առավելագույնը դուրս կգա խմբից:

A խմբից, ինձ թվում ա, դուրս կգան Չեխերն ու Ռուսները, իսկ B խմբից՝ Գերմանիան ու Դանիան:

Վաղն ա հետաքրքիր խաղ. Իսպանիա-Իտալիա: Եթե Իտալիան 1:0 պարտվեց առաջին խաղում, ու հետո հազիվ խմբից դուրս եկավ, վերջում ինչպես միշտ չեմպիոն կդառնա  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## John

Անգլիային եմ երկրպագում, բայց Դանիան էսօր շատ դուրս եկավ, մեր խմբում չլինեին՝ իրանց էլ կսիրեի  :Smile:  է~ն սկզբներից ասում էի Դանիան դուրս ա գալու էս խմբից, հիմա ավելի հավանական ա դարձել  :Smile:  Իսպանիա-Իտալիա խաղում սպասում եմ Իտալիայի հաղթանակին ու Տոռռեսի դուբլին  :LOL:

----------


## ARam Grig

Ո~նց ա դզում,որ Պորտուգալիան կրվում ա ու ո~ոոնցա դզում որ էտ կրվելու հետ միառժամանակ Արգենտինան Բրազիլիային հաղթում ա 4-3 ու Մեսսին 3 Գոլ ա խփում (վերջինը շեդևր)..Սաղ իմ ուզածով եղավ  :Zagar:  

Սպասում եմ Անգլիայի հաջող ստարտին!

----------


## Rammstein

Էսօր Իտալիան շատ ավելի լավ ու դիտարժան էր խաղում, քան Իսպանիան: Ու ընդհանարպես, իմ կարծիքով Իսպանիան ինչքան էլ ուժեղ խաղա, մեկ ա դիտարժան չի ստացվում, չոր, տաղտկալի խաղ են խաղում:

----------

dvgray (12.06.2012)

----------


## Varzor

> Էսօր Իտալիան շատ ավելի լավ ու դիտարժան էր խաղում, քան Իսպանիան: Ու ընդհանարպես, իմ կարծիքով Իսպանիան ինչքան էլ ուժեղ խաղա, մեկ ա դիտարժան չի ստացվում, չոր, տաղտկալի խաղ են խաղում:


 :Shok: 
Եղբայր, ֆուտբոլային մասնագետների մեծամասնությունը նշում է Իսպանաիայի խաղը:
Անկեղծ ասեմ` Իտալիան իմ սպասվածից լավ խաղաց ու առաջին 50-60 րոպեները բավականին դիմացավ, բայց հետո նույն կերպ չկարողացան շարունակել: Իսպանիան միանշանակ տիրեց խաղայի առավելությանը, բայց դե Իտալիան էլ սկսեց տիպիկ իտալական ֆուտբոլ խաղալ` հզոր պաշտպանություն, արագ հակագրոհներ:

Մինչև հիմա տեղի ունեցած խաղերից ամենամակարդակովն ու դիտարժանն էր: Մենակ երկու թիմերում էլ մեկական համը հանող ունեյին` Բալոտելո և Տորես: Երկուսն էլ չօգտագործեցին շատ հարմար պահեր, ընդ որում մարիոյի արածն ուղղակի աններելի էր, դե մարզիչն էլ չներեց:

----------

ARam Grig (13.06.2012)

----------


## Universe

հոգուս խորքում ռուսաստան եմ բալետ անում )))

----------


## Varzor

> հոգուս խորքում ռուսաստան եմ բալետ անում )))


Իսկ ոչ խորքում` մակերեսում  :Jpit: 
Բայց ես էլ եմ մտածում, որ ռուսները հաղթելու են:

----------

Universe (13.06.2012)

----------


## dvgray

> Էսօր Իտալիան շատ ավելի լավ ու դիտարժան էր խաղում, քան Իսպանիան: Ու ընդհանարպես, իմ կարծիքով Իսպանիան ինչքան էլ ուժեղ խաղա, մեկ ա դիտարժան չի ստացվում, չոր, տաղտկալի խաղ են խաղում:


ավելին, իսպանացիների խաղը շատ նման է Հայաստանի հավաքականի խաղին , իհարկե որակական տարբերություները չհաշված; երկուսն էլ խաղում են ֆիզիկապես թույլիկ ֆուտբոլ, որով այն դառնու է ոչ գրավիչ; ինչ է օրինակ Իննիեսան , մոտից մի հատ լավ քանի անցնի, պառկում է գետին, տեղով շառ ա  :Jpit: 
իտարբերություն դրան, իտալիան խաղում էր բավականին գրավիչ ուժային ֆւոտբոլ /իհարկե անգլաիցիներին չի հասնի, բայց էլի լավն էին/; պլյուս հիանալի միջին փոխանցումներ ու գրավիչ տեխնիկա; ոնց որ մի ժամանակվա բրազիլացիների խաղը դիտեի /ռոնալդո-ռիվալդո-կարլոս-ռոնալդինիո ... թիմին ինկատի ունեմ/ ; անգամ իտալիան իրա բավականին միջակ երկու հարձակվողներով /կասաննո և բարոտելի/ խաղը բավականին գրավիչ դարձրեցին; 
իսկ ինչ ասես, որ իտալացիք մնացել են առանց կենտրոնական պաշտպանի ու դե-ռոսին խաղում է կենտրոնական պաշպան... նոնսենս;
ուղղակի Տոտին ու Նեստան տուֆտում են կամ ալարում են, ու հավաքական չեն գալիս, թե չէ էս տարի իտալացիներին բռնել չէր լինի...

----------

soultaker (13.06.2012)

----------


## ARam Grig

> ավելին, իսպանացիների խաղը շատ նման է Հայաստանի հավաքականի խաղին , իհարկե որակական տարբերություները չհաշված; երկուսն էլ խաղում են ֆիզիկապես թույլիկ ֆուտբոլ, որով այն դառնու է ոչ գրավիչ; ինչ է օրինակ Իննիեսան , մոտից մի հատ լավ քանի անցնի, պառկում է գետին, տեղով շառ ա 
> իտարբերություն դրան, իտալիան խաղում էր բավականին գրավիչ ուժային ֆւոտբոլ /իհարկե անգլաիցիներին չի հասնի, բայց էլի լավն էին/; պլյուս հիանալի միջին փոխանցումներ ու գրավիչ տեխնիկա; ոնց որ մի ժամանակվա բրազիլացիների խաղը դիտեի /ռոնալդո-ռիվալդո-կարլոս-ռոնալդինիո ... թիմին ինկատի ունեմ/ ; անգամ իտալիան իրա բավականին միջակ երկու հարձակվողներով /կասաննո և բարոտելի/ խաղը բավականին գրավիչ դարձրեցին; 
> իսկ ինչ ասես, որ իտալացիք մնացել են առանց կենտրոնական պաշտպանի ու դե-ռոսին խաղում է կենտրոնական պաշպան... նոնսենս;
> ուղղակի Տոտին ու Նեստան տուֆտում են կամ ալարում են, ու հավաքական չեն գալիս, թե չէ էս տարի իտալացիներին բռնել չէր լինի...


 Ինչ ա նշանակում ֆիզիկապես թույլ ֆուտբոլ? Պտի անպայման իրար քացով տան,կորպուս անեն,2 քայլ վազեն անիմաստ օդ տշեն? Եղբայր էս ֆուտբոլ ա ոչ թե ռեգբի:Նախ Ինիեստան եթե պառկում ա իրա կամքով չի պառկում,կամ հրում են կամ պայքարի մեջ ա լինում կամ էլ մի ուրիշ ձևով են կանոնները խախտում:Ի դեպ Ինիեստան ճանաչվեց էտ խաղի լավագույն խաղացող: Սաղ աշխարհը հիացած ա Իսպանիայի կոմբինացիոն,խելացի ֆուտբոլով,իսկական որակյալ ֆուտբոլ ա դա,որի շնորհիվ իրանք էս պահին համարվում են Մոլորակի լավագույն հավաքականը ու որի շնորհիվ հաղթեցին և Եվրոպայի առաջնությունում,և Աշխարհում:Եթե քո համար գրավիչ չի,շատերի համար շատ գրավիչ ֆուտբոլ ա:Համաձայն եմ Վարզորի հետ,որ շատ դիտարժան խաղ էր,Իտալիան էլ լավ խաղաց,Իսպանիան էլ լիքը պահեր ուներ,բայց չօգտագործվեց: Նույնն էլ Հայաստանի հավաքականը սկսել ա խելացի ֆուտբոլ խաղալ,կոմբինացիաներով,պասիրովկեքով ու համարյա սաղ Հայաստանը հիացած ա, էտ ոնց էղավ որ քո համար գրավիչ չի: 
Էս առաջնությունում շատ եմ ուզում որ Անգլիան հաջողության հասնի,բայց առաջնի խաղում իմ համար շատ զզվելի ոչ հարձակվողական ֆուտբոլ խաղաց:Բայց հուսով եմ Ռունիի թիմ վերադառնոլուց հետո պատկերը կփոխվի:

----------

Lusinamara (13.06.2012), Malxas (13.06.2012), Varzor (13.06.2012)

----------


## Sagittarius

> Ինչ ա նշանակում ֆիզիկապես թույլ ֆուտբոլ? Պտի անպայման իրար քացով տան,կորպուս անեն,2 քայլ վազեն անիմաստ օդ տշեն? Եղբայր էս ֆուտբոլ ա ոչ թե ռեգբի:Նախ Ինիեստան եթե պառկում ա իրա կամքով չի պառկում,կամ հրում են կամ պայքարի մեջ ա լինում կամ էլ մի ուրիշ ձևով են կանոնները խախտում:Ի դեպ Ինիեստան ճանաչվեց էտ խաղի լավագույն խաղացող: Սաղ աշխարհը հիացած ա Իսպանիայի կոմբինացիոն,խելացի ֆուտբոլով,իսկական որակյալ ֆուտբոլ ա դա,որի շնորհիվ իրանք էս պահին համարվում են Մոլորակի լավագույն հավաքականը ու որի շնորհիվ հաղթեցին և Եվրոպայի առաջնությունում,և Աշխարհում:Եթե քո համար գրավիչ չի,շատերի համար շատ գրավիչ ֆուտբոլ ա:Համաձայն եմ Վարզորի հետ,որ շատ դիտարժան խաղ էր,Իտալիան էլ լավ խաղաց,Իսպանիան էլ լիքը պահեր ուներ,բայց չօգտագործվեց: Նույնն էլ Հայաստանի հավաքականը սկսել ա խելացի ֆուտբոլ խաղալ,կոմբինացիաներով,պասիրովկեքով ու համարյա սաղ Հայաստանը հիացած ա, էտ ոնց էղավ որ քո համար գրավիչ չի: 
> Էս առաջնությունում շատ եմ ուզում որ Անգլիան հաջողության հասնի,բայց առաջնի խաղում իմ համար շատ զզվելի ոչ հարձակվողական ֆուտբոլ խաղաց:Բայց հուսով եմ Ռունիի թիմ վերադառնոլուց հետո պատկերը կփոխվի:


Չէ, ռեգբի չէ. ֆուտբոլ է, այսինքն՝ սպորտ է ու առաջին հերթին տղամարդկային սպորտ է: Սա ճաշակի հարց է, բայց կոնկրետ ինձ համար ավելի գրավիչ է Անգլիական Պրեմիեր լիգան, որտեղ կա ուժային պայքար, որտեղ մրցավարը ամեն մի առիթով չի սուլում և թույլ է տալիս, որ խաղացողները մի քիչ իրար գնդակի համար գզեն: Իսկ Լա Լիգայում ուժային պայքար ընդհանրապես չկա, ամեն մի փոքր խախտման համար մրցավարը սուլում է. որը ԻՄՀԿ ահավոր ձանձրալի է դարձնում ֆուտբոլը: 
Նման հիմար մոտեցում իսպանացի մրցավարները ունեն նաև միջազգային խաղերում. վառ օրինակ Լեհաստան-Հունաստան խաղը: 

հ.գ. թեմայից արդեն դուրս ենք գալիս...

----------

soultaker (13.06.2012)

----------


## Rammstein

> Եղբայր, ֆուտբոլային մասնագետների մեծամասնությունը նշում է Իսպանաիայի խաղը:


Մասնագետ, բան, ման չգիտեմ, իմ համար, որպես շարքային ֆուտբոլասերի, Իսպանիայի խաղը հեչ հետաքրքիր չի ու չի էլ եղել:

----------

soultaker (13.06.2012), Varzor (13.06.2012)

----------


## Varzor

> Մասնագետ, բան, ման չգիտեմ, իմ համար, որպես շարքային ֆուտբոլասերի, Իսպանիայի խաղը հեչ հետաքրքիր չի ու չի էլ եղել:


Դե ստեղ ճաշակին ընկեր չկա, բայց իմ համար էլ որպես սիրողական ֆուտբոլիստի` երկուսի խաղն էլ լավ կազմակերպված էր, բայց երկրորդ խաղակեսի մեծ մասը Իսպանիան էր թելադրում խաղի ընթացքը, իսկ Իտալիան հարմարվել էր այդ թելադրանքին, ու բավականին հաջող էր հարմարվել:

Հ.Գ.
Ես մանրից հավաքվում եմ` էսօր խաղի եմ  :Wink:

----------


## Rammstein

Յախք, Պորտուբույծները վերջում խփեցին:  :Beee:

----------

soultaker (14.06.2012), Varzor (14.06.2012), Տրիբուն (14.06.2012)

----------


## Սերխիո

Ռոնալդոն Եվրո2012-ի իրա  հասնաելիք չորս  գոլը պահել ա  փլեյ-օֆֆի  համար, շատ մի ուրախացեք... Ծանր հրետանին դեռ չի մտել մարտադաշտ  :Jpit:

----------

Նաիրուհի (14.06.2012)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Յախք, Պորտուբույծները վերջում խփեցին:


Պորտուգալիան դասակ լուզերի օրինակ ա .. իտոգում մեկա շատ առաջ չեն գնալու ..

----------

Varzor (14.06.2012)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Արա, էս Հոլանդաին փաստորեն առաջին դուրս թռնող երկիրն ա: Իսկ ես բռնել ու իրանց օգտին եմ ստեղ քվերակել: Կարամ փոխեմ քվերակությունս ?

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Արա, էս Հոլանդաին փաստորեն առաջին դուրս թռնող երկիրն ա: Իսկ ես բռնել ու իրանց օգտին եմ ստեղ քվերակել: Կարամ փոխեմ քվերակությունս ?


Երբ որ քառորդ եզափակիչը սկսվի, սա կջնեմ, նոր հարցում կդնեմ, մի շաբաթ համբերի  :Smile:

----------

Varzor (14.06.2012), Տրիբուն (15.06.2012)

----------


## Sagittarius

> Արա, էս Հոլանդաին փաստորեն առաջին դուրս թռնող երկիրն ա: Իսկ ես բռնել ու իրանց օգտին եմ ստեղ քվերակել: Կարամ փոխեմ քվերակությունս ?


դե տեսականորեն հլը դուրս չի թռել, եթե իրանք երկու և ավելի գնդակ առավելությամբ հաղթեն Պորտուգեյսներին, Գերմանիան էլ ցանկացած հաշվով հաղթի Դանիային, ապա Հոլլանդն է անցնում հաջորդ փուլ  :Wink:

----------

Varzor (14.06.2012)

----------


## Varzor

> Ռոնալդոն Եվրո2012-ի իրա  հասնաելիք չորս  գոլը պահել ա  փլեյ-օֆֆի  համար, շատ մի ուրախացեք... Ծանր հրետանին դեռ չի մտել մարտադաշտ


Ումա պետք տենց ծխուռ կրակող հրետանին: Մնումա յուրայինններին գոլ խփի  :LOL: 
Ամոթա, յանի ահավոր բարձրակարգ ֆուտոբլիստ ա: Իսկ իմ (և ոչ միայն իմ) կարծիքով բարձրակարգ ֆուտոբլիստը առաջին հերթին երեք պայմանի պիտի բավարարի.
1. Հարվածների և փոխանցումների մեջ խոտանի մինիմալ ցուցնիշ
2. Գործի խելքով և դաշտ լավ տեսնի
3. Բարդ ու լարված իրավիճակներում չկորցնի վերը նշված 2 հատկանիշները:

----------

ARam Grig (15.06.2012), Lusinamara (14.06.2012), soultaker (14.06.2012)

----------


## Varzor

> դե տեսականորեն հլը դուրս չի թռել, եթե իրանք երկու և ավելի գնդակ առավելությամբ հաղթեն Պորտուգեյսներին, Գերմանիան էլ ցանկացած հաշվով հաղթի Դանիային, ապա Հոլլանդն է անցնում հաջորդ փուլ


Ու ստավում է, որ պորտուգալիան տեսական առավելություն ունի` եթե Գերմանիան հաղթի Դանիային, ապա Պորտուգալիային կբավարարի նաև ոչ ոքին: Իսկ Հոլանդիային օդի պես հաղթանակ է պետք, այլն էլ այն պայմանով, որ Գերմանիան կհաղթի: Իսկ Գերմանիան առանձնապես մեծ ջանքեր գործադրելու կարիք չունի` իրանք իրանց խնդիրը լուծել են: Նույնիսկ պարտվելու պարագայում մեծ շանսեր է պահպանում 1/4 դուրս գալու (այն պայմանով, որ Պորտուգալիան խոշոր հաշվով չհաղթի Հոլանդիային): Իսկ ոչ ոքի Գերմանիան լրիվ ունակ է խաղալու ու էդ պարագայում Հոլանդիան թռնում է միանգամից` անկախ Պորտուգալիայի հետ խաղի արդյունքից:

----------


## Vaio

> դե տեսականորեն հլը դուրս չի թռել, եթե իրանք երկու և ավելի գնդակ առավելությամբ հաղթեն Պորտուգեյսներին, Գերմանիան էլ ցանկացած հաշվով հաղթի Դանիային, ապա Հոլլանդն է անցնում հաջորդ փուլ


Ինձ թվումա հենց տենց էլ լինելուա, Հոլանդիանա անցնլու:

----------


## Vaio

Ներկա պահին, Գերմանիան հաղթելա *երկու ուժեղ թիմի*, չշտապենք, բայց նաև կարող ենք նշել, որ Գերմանիան, այս պահի դրությամբ, չեմպիոնի լուրջ հավակնորդ է:

----------

soultaker (15.06.2012), Varzor (14.06.2012)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

Իսպանիան 4-0 հաշվով ստորացրեց Իռլանդիային։ Կներեք, բայց ես կանխատեսելիորեն ահավոր ուրախ եմ  :Vayreni:   :Diablo: 

 
 :Lol2: 

(Հե՜յ, Իռլանդիա։ Խնդիրնե՞ր ունես Իսպանիայի հետ։ Զանգի´ր քո ընկեր Իտուրալդե Գոնսալեսին)

----------

Ambrosine (16.06.2012), ARam Grig (15.06.2012), Lusinamara (15.06.2012), Sagittarius (15.06.2012), soultaker (15.06.2012), Ռուֆուս (15.06.2012)

----------


## ARam Grig

> Չէ, ռեգբի չէ. ֆուտբոլ է, այսինքն՝ սպորտ է ու առաջին հերթին տղամարդկային սպորտ է: Սա ճաշակի հարց է, բայց կոնկրետ ինձ համար ավելի գրավիչ է Անգլիական Պրեմիեր լիգան, որտեղ կա ուժային պայքար, որտեղ մրցավարը ամեն մի առիթով չի սուլում և թույլ է տալիս, որ խաղացողները մի քիչ իրար գնդակի համար գզեն: Իսկ Լա Լիգայում ուժային պայքար ընդհանրապես չկա, ամեն մի փոքր խախտման համար մրցավարը սուլում է. որը ԻՄՀԿ ահավոր ձանձրալի է դարձնում ֆուտբոլը: 
> Նման հիմար մոտեցում իսպանացի մրցավարները ունեն նաև միջազգային խաղերում. վառ օրինակ Լեհաստան-Հունաստան խաղը: 
> 
> հ.գ. թեմայից արդեն դուրս ենք գալիս...


  Համաձայն եմ ճաշակի հարց ա,բայց եթե անգլիական ոճով ու ուժային պայքար չեն տանում,չի նշանակում,որ ֆիզիկապես թույլ ֆուտբոլ ա..Պետք եղած ժամանակ լավ էլ ուժային պայքար կտանեն,բայց իրանց ոճը նենց ա,որ հիմնականում իրանք են տիրում գնդակին ու բնականաբար շատ քիչ են ուժային պայքար տանում: (Խոսքս Իսպանիայի հավաքականի մասին ա)

Անգլիական Պրեմիեր լիգայում ինչ ա?Պրիմիծիվ ֆուտբոլ:Արագություն ունես,պռոբլեմ չունես:Գնդակը քցում ես առաջ, վազում ես հետևից, քցում ես առաջ, վազում ես հետևից.... հենց հասնում ես անկյունային դրոշակի մոտ պաս ես տալիս տուգանային ու հարձակվողները պայքարում են: Կա նաև 2 - րդ  տարբերակը:Վռատարը տալիս ա գնդակը պաշտպանին, պաշտպանը երկաաաար փոխանցում ա կատարում դեպի տուգանային հրապարակ էն հույսով, որ արագավազ հարձակվողը պետք ա հասնի: 3 - րդ տարբերակն էլ էն ա, որ գնդակը պաշտպանությունում խաղարկում են, տալիս են կիսապաշտպաններին ու մի 30-35 մետրից լոմում են դարպասին:Որոշ բացառություններ կան, օրինակ Արսենալի խաղը:

Ինձ ավելի դուր ա գալիս Իսպանական ֆուտբոլը (ավելի կոնկրետ` Կատալոնականը),կարճ ու միջին տարածության վրա կազմակերպված կոմբինացիաներ,գրոհների հետաքրքիր լուծումներ,բազմազանություն,տեխնիկա,դրիբլինգ,,մի խոսքով ինտելեկտուալ գեղեցիկ Ֆուտբոլ:

Իսպանիա 4-0 Իռլանդիա..Ռուսը լավ խոսք ունի` победа на классе ! Դիտարժան ու գրավիչ խաղ ցույց տվեց Իսպանիան:

----------

Տրիբուն (15.06.2012)

----------


## ARam Grig

*Ջերարդ. Ագրեսիվ և հարձակվողական ոճի ֆուտբոլ կխաղանք
*
Անգլիայի հավաքականի ավագ Սթիվեն Ջերարդը խոսել է Եվրոպայի առաջնության խմբային փուլում Շվեդիայի հետ կայանալիք հանդիպման մասին:

«Ճիշտ է, Անգլիայի հավաքականը տեղնիկապես զիջում է որոշ թիմերի, բայց անհնար է դուրս գալ խմբից միայն հարձակվողական ֆուտբոլ խաղալով: Պետք է նաև կազմակերպված գործել պաշտպանությունում: Շվեդիայի հավաքականի մասին կարող եմ խոսել մեծ հարգանքով: Այս թիմը իր խաղով առանձնանում է մյուս «եռագույններից»: Հետևաբար այս խաղում մենք պետք է շեշտը դնենք հարձակման վրա: Բայց ամենակարևորը` պետք է համախմբվենք և ցույց տանք այն խաղը, որին ընդունակ է մեր թիմը: Այս խաղում մենք ավելի ագրեսիվ և հարձակվողական ոճի ֆուտբոլ կցուցադրենք»,- ասել է Ջերարդը:

armsport.am

Դե ձեզ տենանք)

----------


## Շինարար

> Ումա պետք տենց ծխուռ կրակող հրետանին: Մնումա յուրայինններին գոլ խփի 
> Ամոթա, յանի ահավոր բարձրակարգ ֆուտոբլիստ ա: Իսկ իմ (և ոչ միայն իմ) կարծիքով բարձրակարգ ֆուտոբլիստը առաջին հերթին երեք պայմանի պիտի բավարարի.
> 1. Հարվածների և փոխանցումների մեջ խոտանի մինիմալ ցուցնիշ
> 2. Գործի խելքով և դաշտ լավ տեսնի
> 3. Բարդ ու լարված իրավիճակներում չկորցնի վերը նշված 2 հատկանիշները:


Հա, շատ ցածրակարգ ֆուտբոլիստ ա դա, ստից, էն ա որ անունն ա հելել: Լավ էլի, Վարզոր ախպեր: 

Ես հանուն հին ու բարի ժամանակների որոշել եմ Ֆրանսիային բալետ անել:

----------

Նաիրուհի (16.06.2012)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Իսպանիան Իռլանդիային քցու տակ քցեց, բայց դե Իռլանդիան էս առաջնության ամենաթույլ թիմն ա: Տեսնենք-տեսնենք .... 

Ինձ Իսպանիայի տոտալ ֆուտբոլը շատ ա դուր գալիս: Հոլանդական Այաքսն ա 70-80-ականներին դրել տոտալ ֆուտբոլի հիմքերը, կոնկրետ Կրուիֆը, ու Բարսելոնան դա հասցրել ա կատարելության, ու հիմա էլ Իսպանիան լրիվ նույն ֆուտբոլն ա խաղում: Բայց դե էտ ֆուտբոլի դեմն առնելու ձևերը արդեն Եվրոպայում լավ գիտեն: Բարսելոնայի պռավալաը պայթած Չելսիի դեմ դրա լավ օրինակն ա: Երկրպագում եմ Իսպանիային, բայց վստահ չեմ որ վերջին կհասնեն ???  

Ամեն դեպքում, Ինյեստա-Չավի զույգը երևի լավագույն կիսապաշտպանական զույգերից մեկն ա ֆուտբոլի պատմության մեջ:

----------

ARam Grig (15.06.2012)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ու մեկ էլ Իտալիան ա իրա ամպլուայի մեջ - հազիվ ոչոչքիներով, մի գոլի տարբերությամբ, ծերը-ծերին խմբից դուրս ա գալիս ինչպես միշտ, ու հետո չեմպիոն ա դառնում:  :Think: 

Իտալական ֆուտբոլրը երբեք չեմ սիրել, բայց վիճակագրությամբ ապացուցված ա, որ ամենաարդյունավետ (վերջնական արդյունքի իմաստով, ոչ թե գոլորի քանակի) ու խելացի ֆուտբոլը իտալացիք են խաղում:

----------


## ARam Grig

Անգլիա 3:2 Շվեդիա

Ընտիր խաղ,մեգա-Գոլեր,երկար սպասված հաղթանակ :Yes:  !!! Ուելբեքի գոլի մասին խոսքերն ավելորդ են,Ջերրարդի փոխանցումը,Քերրոլի եզրափակումն ու Ուոլկոտի գոլը մաստեր-կլասսի օրինակներ էին:

----------


## Ambrosine

Ուզում էի, որ ոչ ոքի վերջանար Անգլիա-Շվեդիա խաղը, վասնզի ուզում եմ, որ ուկրաինացիք դուրս գան հաջորդ փուլ  :Jpit: :

----------


## Տրիբուն

Անգլիան հաղթեց  :Bad:  

Անգլիան ու Պորտուգալիան դասական լուզերներ են ... իբր ուժեղ թիմեր, որոնք երբեք ոչ մի բան չեն հաղթել (չհաշված Անգլիայի միակ անարդար աշխարհը 66-ին) ..ավելի վատ չի լինում ուղղակի .. մի ժամանակ Իսպանիան էր տենց .. բայց Իսպանին վերջապես հաղթահարեց լուզերությունը .. իսկ Անգլիան ու Պորտուգալիան միշտ պիտի տենց լինեն  :Bad:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Անգլիան հաղթեց  
> 
> Անգլիան ու Պորտուգալիան դասական լուզերներ են ... իբր ուժեղ թիմեր, որոնք երբեք ոչ մի բան չեն հաղթել (չհաշված Անգլիայի միակ անարդար աշխարհը 66-ին) ..ավելի վատ չի լինում ուղղակի .. մի ժամանակ Իսպանիան էր տենց .. բայց Իսպանին վերջապես հաղթահարեց լուզերությունը .. իսկ Անգլիան ու Պորտուգալիան միշտ պիտի տենց լինեն


Հոլանդիան էլ

----------

Varzor (18.06.2012)

----------


## ARam Grig

> Անգլիան հաղթեց  
> 
> Անգլիան ու Պորտուգալիան դասական լուզերներ են ... իբր ուժեղ թիմեր, որոնք երբեք ոչ մի բան չեն հաղթել (չհաշված Անգլիայի միակ անարդար աշխարհը 66-ին) ..ավելի վատ չի լինում ուղղակի .. մի ժամանակ Իսպանիան էր տենց .. բայց Իսպանին վերջապես հաղթահարեց լուզերությունը .. իսկ Անգլիան ու Պորտուգալիան միշտ պիտի տենց լինեն


  Անգլիան էտ լուզերությանը վերջակետ դնելու ճանապարհին ա)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Հոլանդիան էլ


Մի քիչ ....

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Անգլիան էտ լուզերությանը վերջակետ դնելու ճանապարհին ա)


Լուզերությունը Անգլիայի հոմանիշն ա, ինքը չի կարա դա կորցնի . .

----------


## ARam Grig

> Լուզերությունը Անգլիայի հոմանիշն ա, ինքը չի կարա դա կորցնի . .


Դե 4-5 տարի առաջ երևի Իսպանիայի հոմանիշն էլ էր,որ դաժե Անգլիայի նման մի անգամ էլ չեր հաղթել լուրջ մրցաշարում:Բայց դե հիմա դարձել ա Աշխարհի լավագույն հավաքականը` Բարսելոնյան փիլիսոփայության+Կասիլյասի տաղանդի շնորհիվ :Smile:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Ուխ, ռուսները դուրս թռան, նենց կպաչեի հույների ու չեխերի ճակատները  :Love:

----------

ARam Grig (17.06.2012), Lem (17.06.2012), Rammstein (17.06.2012), Sagittarius (17.06.2012), Varzor (18.06.2012), Տրիբուն (17.06.2012)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ελλάδα Ελλάδα Ελλάδα !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Սրտիս երկու թիզ յուղ նստեց  :LOL:  Հույները շովինիստ ռուսներին ուղարկեցին գրողի ծոցը: 

Ու էս համեմված նրանով, որ չեխերն էլ տունը թողեցին շովինիստ լեհերին: 

*Viva Ελλάδα !!!! Viva Česká republika !!!!*

----------

ARam Grig (17.06.2012), Lem (17.06.2012), Malxas (19.06.2012), Sagittarius (17.06.2012), Varzor (18.06.2012), Լեո (17.06.2012), Շինարար (17.06.2012), Ռուֆուս (17.06.2012)

----------


## Rammstein

> Ուխ, ռուսները դուրս թռան, նենց կպաչեի հույների ու չեխերի ճակատները


Լրիվ նույն գրառումը անելու համար էի մտել էս թեմա:  :Jpit: 

Ռուսների ֆուտբոլը տանել չեմ կարում, ուզում ա` մի խաղում 20 հատ գոլ խփեն:

----------

ARam Grig (17.06.2012), Varzor (18.06.2012)

----------


## ARam Grig

Էս ինչ լավ էղավ,ռուսները արդեն իրանց աշխարհի չեմպիոնի տեղ էին դրել առաջի խաղից հետո,мы фавориты мы фавориты,դե կերեք  :Jpit:  մեծամիտ,գլուխգովան ազգի վերջն էլ էտա էլի,հալալա հույներին  :Good:   բայց ով կպատկերացներ,որ առաջի խաղից հետո (1-4) չեխերն առաջի տեղ կգրավեն :LOL:

----------

Sagittarius (17.06.2012), Varzor (18.06.2012), Տրիբուն (17.06.2012)

----------


## Լեո

:Lol2:

----------

ARam Grig (17.06.2012), Rammstein (17.06.2012), soultaker (17.06.2012), Varzor (18.06.2012), Ռուֆուս (17.06.2012), Տրիբուն (17.06.2012)

----------


## Varzor

Ես առաջնությանը բոլոր պրագնոզներս սխալ դուրս եկան  :Sad: 
Սեցն ոնց կլինի? գարեջրի պակասն իրեն զգացնել է տալիս  :Jpit:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Իսպանիա  :Love:  Ինչ սիրուն գոլ էր...  :Love:

----------

ARam Grig (19.06.2012)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

:Bad:  Բուսկետսը կարգին բարբիստ ա  :Bad:  պենալ չդրեց անասուն մրցավարը  :Bad:

----------

Moonwalker (19.06.2012), Rammstein (19.06.2012), soultaker (19.06.2012)

----------


## Rammstein

Խորվաթիան արժանի կլիներ հաղթանակի: Ափսոս…  :Sad:

----------

Moonwalker (19.06.2012), Sagittarius (19.06.2012), soultaker (19.06.2012)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Իսպանիա  Ինչ սիրուն գոլ էր...


Սիրուն  էր, բայց ինձ թվում ա խաղից դուրս կար  :Sad:  Ես էլ եմ Իսպանիային սիրում, բայց անարդար գոլեր չեմ սիրում

----------


## Varzor

Երեկվա խաղերի վերաբերյալ տպավորությունները շատ հակասական են.

*1. Իսպանիա-Խորվաթիա*
Այս խաղում մենք չտեսանք այն Իսպանիային, որին տասանք նախորդ երկու խաղերում: Չկար խաղի այն սրությունը և ճշտգրտությունը: Խորվաթիան վատ չեր խաղում իր հնարավորությունների համեմատ և ինձ թվում է , որ Ռակիտիչը դեռ երկար կհիշի Մոդրիչի հիմանալի փոխանցումը և իր անտաղանդ հարվածը: Իհարկե պետք չի այս դրվագում թերագնահատել Կասիլլիասի գերազանց խաղը:

*2. Իտալիա - Իռլանդիա*
Այս խաղում տեսանք անշուք և դանդաղ Իտալիա, անտիկվար հնության խաղ խաղացող Իռլանդիա: Սակայն Իտալիան ուղղակի իր բարձ կարգի հաշվին կարողացավ հաղթել, մի երկու դրվագում ել լավ պրծավ մեռնելուց  :Smile: 

Բնականաբար շատերն էին սպասում  այս խմբից Իսպանիայի և Իտալիայի դուրս գալուն, բայց արդարության համար ասեմ, որ Խորվաթները արժանի դիմադրություն ցույց տվեցին և խաղային արդյունքներով և նույնպես պակաս արժանիքներ չունեին հաջորդ փուլ դուրս գալու համար:

Իսկ այսօրվա խաղերն ուղղակի անկանխատեսելի են:

----------


## John

Խորվաթիային ու Դանիային սպասում էի 1/4ում, ափսոս  :Smile:  Անգլիան ու Ֆրանսիան որ դուրս գան Դ խմբից՝ թույն զույգեր են լինում էդ երկուսը, ի տարբերություն առաջին երկու զույգերի, որտեղ ամեն ինչ իմ կարծիքով համարյա որոշված է  :Smile:  Ու Պորտուգալիան և Գերմանիան կմտնեն 1-2... չնայած հույներից ամեն ինչ սպասելի է, Չեխիան էլ ջահել տղեք են, մեկ էլ տեսար...

----------

Sagittarius (19.06.2012), Varzor (20.06.2012)

----------


## ARam Grig

> Սիրուն  էր, բայց ինձ թվում ա խաղից դուրս կար  Ես էլ եմ Իսպանիային սիրում, բայց անարդար գոլեր չեմ սիրում


 Փոխանցման պահին խաղից դուրս վիճակում Սիլվան էր,ոչ թե Ինիեստան,իսկ քանի որ փոխանցումը Ինիեստային էր` խաղից դուրս վիճակ չկար! :Wink:  Ֆաբրեգասի պասը հիասքանչ էր: :Love:

----------


## Ջուզեպե Բալզամո

> 2. Իտալիա - Իռլանդիա[/B]
> Այս խաղում տեսանք անշուք և դանդաղ Իտալիա, անտիկվար հնության խաղ խաղացող Իռլանդիա: Սակայն Իտալիան ուղղակի իր բարձ կարգի հաշվին կարողացավ հաղթել, մի երկու դրվագում ել լավ պրծավ մեռնելուց


Մի բան էլ՝ Բուֆոնը կարգին երգում էր…  :Smile: 

Իսկ ընդհանուր առմամբ, վատ ժամանց չենք անցկացնում, բավական լավ խաղեր են: Գերմանիա - Իսպանիա ֆինա՞լ  :Think:

----------

Ambrosine (21.06.2012)

----------


## Varzor

> Փոխանցման պահին խաղից դուրս վիճակում Սիլվան էր,ոչ թե Ինիեստան,իսկ քանի որ փոխանցումը Ինիեստային էր` խաղից դուրս վիճակ չկար! Ֆաբրեգասի պասը հիասքանչ էր:


Տեսականորեն այդպես է, սակայն չեմ կարծում, որ այդ դրվագում կարելի էր Սիլվային համարեպ պասիվ խաղից դուրս վցիճակում, քանի որ նա իր վրա էր քաշել պաշտպանի: Իսկ դա արդեն պասիվ չի, այլ դիրքային առավելություն:

----------


## ARam Grig

> Տեսականորեն այդպես է, սակայն չեմ կարծում, որ այդ դրվագում կարելի էր Սիլվային համարեպ պասիվ խաղից դուրս վցիճակում, քանի որ նա իր վրա էր քաշել պաշտպանի: Իսկ դա արդեն պասիվ չի, այլ դիրքային առավելություն:


  Ինչ ուզում է լինի,մրցավարը էտ պահին լիովին իրավունք ուներ օֆֆսայդ չնշակելու)

----------


## Sagittarius

Խորվաթիան ու Դանիան ափսոս էին  :Sad: 

Իռլանդացի երկրպագուների ցավը տանեմ, իրանք էս տարվա Եվրոպայի չեմպիոներ են երկրպագունների մակարդակով

----------

Varzor (20.06.2012)

----------


## Lusinamara

> Իռլանդացի երկրպագուների ցավը տանեմ, իրանք էս տարվա Եվրոպայի չեմպիոներ են երկրպագունների մակարդակով


Հետաքրքիր էր  :Smile:  Եթե կարող եք ինչ-որ կադրեր դրեք, տեսնեմ էլի :Blush:

----------


## Sagittarius

> Հետաքրքիր էր  Եթե կարող եք ինչ-որ կադրեր դրեք, տեսնեմ էլի


Դե սկզբի համար կարող ես Իսպանի-Իռնլանդիա և Իտալիա-Իռլանդիա խաղերը վերդիտես, հատկապես Իտալիայի հետ խաղի ավարտը. կամ հետևյալ վիդեոն դիտես՝ 




Եվ սա այն ամենից հետո, երբ թիմը դուրս է թռնում Եվրոյից, պարտվելով բոլոր երեք խաղերում և ցույց տալով անփառունակ խաղ: Սա սեր է ֆուտբոլի նկատմամբ  :Love: 

Ես ներում եմ իրանց  :Cray:

----------


## Lusinamara

> Եվ սա այն ամենից հետո, երբ թիմը դուրս է թռնում Եվրոյից, պարտվելով բոլոր երեք խաղերում և ցույց տալով անփառունակ խաղ: Սա սեր է ֆուտբոլի նկատմամբ 
> 
> Ես ներում եմ իրանց


Շաաատ տպավորիչ էր: :Hands Up:  Առավել տպավորիչ էր նրանց ներելու մեծահոգությունը: Ես էլ եմ ներել  :Smile:  :Blush: 
Անկեղծ ասած` Հայաստանի հավաքականին պատկերացնում էի իրենց տեղում. մեր վիճակը գլուխը ձեռնափերի մեջ առած "Կարևորը մասնակցությունն է" կամ "Էս հլա սկիզբն է" կլիներ: Ասողներ կլինեին, որ ավելի լավ էր դուրս մնային, քան սենց խայտառակ լինեին Եվրոպայում.. Էհ.. :Xeloq: 
_Իռլանդացիներին էլ մեծ դժվարությամբ տրվեց ուղեգիրը ու էսօր ես միիի քիչ նման եմ իրենց` դժվարությամբ տրվածը հեշտորեն կորցնելիս..._

----------


## Ռուֆուս

*Մոդերատորական. Հարցումը թարմացվել է, խնդրում եմ կրկին քվեարկել այն թիմի օգտին, որը ձեր կարծիքով կդառնա Եվրոպայի չեմպիոն: Թեմայի առաջին գրառման մեջ տեղադրվել է նախորդ հարցման արդյունքները: Հաջորդ թարմացումը կլինի կիսաեզրափակիչից առաջ:*

----------

Ambrosine (21.06.2012), ARam Grig (20.06.2012), Lusinamara (20.06.2012), Rammstein (20.06.2012), Sagittarius (20.06.2012), Varzor (20.06.2012), Տրիբուն (20.06.2012)

----------


## Գալաթեա

Շվեդիան սիրուն խաղաց:
Իբրա  :Love:

----------

Lusinamara (20.06.2012)

----------


## Moonwalker

Թե ասա դարպասի հետևի մրցավարներից օգուտը ո՞րն ա: :Dntknw:  
Հուսով եմ Կաշայիի քոռ բրիգադը էլ խաղ չի սպասարկելու: :Bad:

----------

Տրիբուն (20.06.2012)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Թե ասա դարպասի հետևի մրցավարներից օգուտը ո՞րն ա: 
> Հուսով եմ Կաշայիի քոռ բրիգադը էլ խաղ չի սպասարկելու:


Ես երեկ էս խաղը նայեցի, ու սա հարյուր տոկոսանոց գոլ էր: Մոտ 50 սմ գնդակը գծից ներս անցավ:

----------

Moonwalker (20.06.2012)

----------


## Varzor

> Ինչ ուզում է լինի,մրցավարը էտ պահին լիովին իրավունք ուներ օֆֆսայդ չնշակելու)


Չուներ` խաղից դուրս վիճակում գտնվող խաղացողը չի համարվում պասիվ խաղից դուրս վիճակում, թե նույնիսկ առանց գնդակի կամ փոխանցման դեպի իրեն է շեղում, փակում է տեսադաշտը կամ խանգարում է տեղաշարժվել հակառակորդ թիմի խաղացողներին: Իսկ էդ կոնկրետ դեպքում Սիլվան իր կողքը պաշտպաններ էր հավաքել:

----------


## Varzor

> Ես երեկ էս խաղը նայեցի, ու սա հարյուր տոկոսանոց գոլ էր: Մոտ 50 սմ գնդակը գծից ներս անցավ:


50 չէ, բայց հաստատ գիշը հատել էր:
Բայց եթե հաշվի առնենք, որ մինչ այդ ուկրայնացին խաղից դուրս վիճակում գնդակ ստացավ, ապա էդքան էլ 100%-անոց չէր  :Wink: 

Իրոք որ էդ խաղի մրցավարությունը խայտառակ վատն էր: Այս առաջնությունում դեռ նման կոպիտ սծալներ, այն էլ այդ քանակով դեռ թույլ չէին տվել: Ամենակոպիտը մինչ այս խաղը մենակ Հունաստանի ավագին անտեղի դեղին քարտ տալն էր:

----------

Sagittarius (20.06.2012)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> 50 չէ, բայց հաստատ գիշը հատել էր:
> Բայց եթե հաշվի առնենք, որ մինչ այդ ուկրայնացին խաղից դուրս վիճակում գնդակ ստացավ, ապա էդքան էլ 100%-անոց չէր


ԲԼԹ ... 

Մի հատ էլ նայի վիդեոն, հենց նոր դրել եմ. ոչ մի խաղից դուրս չկա, գնդակն էլ գծից մոտ մի մետր ա անցնում: Ես ավելի քիչ էի հիշում:

----------


## Varzor

> ԲԼԹ ... 
> 
> Մի հատ էլ նայի վիդեոն, հենց նոր դրել եմ. ոչ մի խաղից դուրս չկա, գնդակն էլ գծից մոտ մի մետր ա անցնում: Ես ավելի քիչ էի հիշում:


 :LOL: 
Էսի բլթ էր մի ուրիշ կարգի:
Ֆուտբոլի դրապասի խորությունը գիտես ինչքանա? Գոնե համեմատելով կաորղ ես չափել: Ներքևի մասում ~150սմ: Շտանգեն հաշվի չի, քանի որ գնդակը պիտի ամբողթուայմբ գիծը հատի, որպեզսի համարվի, որ գոլ է: Ու քանի որ գնդակն էլ իր տրամագիծն ունի, դարպասի գիծն էլ իր լայնությունը, ապա նույնիսկ եթե գնդակի առաջ գտնվող հատվածը վիզուալ հատել է դարպասաձողերի միջև ընկած գիծը, դեռ չի նշանակում, որ դա գոլ է: Հենց մենակ moonwalker-ի դրած նկարով կարելի է 5սմ ճշտությամբ ասել, թե ինչքան է հատել գտնդալը դարպասային գիծը` ցանցի վանդակների քանակով 2 վանդակ, ասյինքն` 20-25սմ, եթե նույնիսկ դրան գումարես նաև հենց դարպասային գծի լայնությունը էլի 50սմ չի լինում  :Wink: 
Իսկ խաղից դւորսի պահը լիքը նայել եմ` հաստատ ըստ կանոնների խաղից դուրս էր:

----------

soultaker (20.06.2012)

----------


## Rammstein

> Էսի բլթ էր մի ուրիշ կարգի:
> Ֆուտբոլի դրապասի խորությունը գիտես ինչքանա? Գոնե համեմատելով կաորղ ես չափել: Ներքևի մասում ~150սմ: Շտանգեն հաշվի չի, քանի որ գնդակը պիտի ամբողթուայմբ գիծը հատի, որպեզսի համարվի, որ գոլ է: Ու քանի որ գնդակն էլ իր տրամագիծն ունի, դարպասի գիծն էլ իր լայնությունը, ապա նույնիսկ եթե գնդակի առաջ գտնվող հատվածը վիզուալ հատել է դարպասաձողերի միջև ընկած գիծը, դեռ չի նշանակում, որ դա գոլ է: Հենց մենակ moonwalker-ի դրած նկարով կարելի է 5սմ ճշտությամբ ասել, թե ինչքան է հատել գտնդալը դարպասային գիծը` ցանցի վանդակների քանակով 2 վանդակ, ասյինքն` 20-25սմ, եթե նույնիսկ դրան գումարես նաև հենց դարպասային գծի լայնությունը էլի 50սմ չի լինում 
> Իսկ խաղից դւորսի պահը լիքը նայել եմ` հաստատ ըստ կանոնների խաղից դուրս էր:


Հա, ապեր, նայի, սրանից ավելի խաղից դուրս վիճակ հնարավոր չի պատկերացնել:

----------

Տրիբուն (20.06.2012)

----------


## ARam Grig

Ամեն անգամ հիանում եմ նայելով Ջերրարդի խաղը, :Good:  Մեծագույն ֆուտբոլիստ ա:

----------

Lusinamara (21.06.2012), Sagittarius (20.06.2012)

----------


## Varzor

> Հա, ապեր, նայի, սրանից ավելի խաղից դուրս վիճակ հնարավոր չի պատկերացնել:


Լավ էլի ժողովուրդ, ինչի եք շփոթացնում? Էսի էդ պահը չի:
Մարկո Դևիչը (չհաշվված գոլի հեղինակը) հաստատ խաղից դուրս վիճակում չէր, բայց այ իրեն փոխանցում կատարող Միլևսկին սեփական կիսադաշտից Սելինի կողմից փոխանցման կատարման պահին գտնվում էր խաղից դուրս վիճակում: Դա ֆիքսված իրողություն է` փաստ է: 
Ինքներդ դիտեք.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cq7VGlu_oEM


Կարողա խաղից դուրս չի, թե տեսախցիկը խաբումա?  :Wink: 
Ընդ որում էդ խաղում մի անգամ էլ խաղից դուրս վիճակից գրոհով ուկրայնացիք հարվածեցին դարպասին, բայց չմտավ:
Սաղ բոցը էնա, որ եթե գոլը հաշվեին, ապա անգլիացիք էլ կսկսեյին մրցավարներին հոշոտել խաղից դուրսը չհաշվելու համար:

----------

ARam Grig (20.06.2012), Lusinamara (21.06.2012), Rammstein (20.06.2012), Sagittarius (20.06.2012), soultaker (20.06.2012)

----------


## Sagittarius

> Ընդ որում էդ խաղում մի անգամ էլ խաղից դուրս վիճակից գրոհով ուկրայնացիք հարվածեցին դարպասին, բայց չմտավ:
> Սաղ բոցը էնա, որ եթե գոլը հաշվեին, ապա անգլիացիք էլ կսկսեյին մրցավարներին հոշոտել խաղից դուրսը չհաշվելու համար:


Միլևսկին էր, խաղից դուրս վիճակից մոտիկից գլխով խփեց, մրցավարները ձեն չհանեցին: 

Մի խոսքով Բլյադինիները /Պլատինիի ու Բլատերի խաչասերումից ա առաջացել/ արդեն համը հանում են, պետք է տեխնոլոգիաներ ներ դրվեն ֆուտբլում: Մրցավարական սխալները արդեն աբսուրդի են հասնում:

----------

soultaker (20.06.2012)

----------


## ARam Grig

> Միլևսկին էր, խաղից դուրս վիճակից մոտիկից գլխով խփեց, մրցավարները ձեն չհանեցին: 
> 
> Մի խոսքով Բլյադինիները /Պլատինիի ու Բլատերի խաչասերումից ա առաջացել/ արդեն համը հանում են, պետք է տեխնոլոգիաներ ներ դրվեն ֆուտբլում: Մրցավարական սխալները արդեն աբսուրդի են հասնում:


 Բլատտերը արդեն հայտարարել ա,որ Մունդիալ 2014-ում վիդեոկրկնություններ են արդեն լինելու: "Մենք չենք կարող թույլ տալ,որպեսզի կրկնվի Անգլիա-Գերմանիա խաղում տեղի ունեցածը (Մունդիալ 2010)" Զեպպի խոսքերն ա,,բայց էտ խաղում տեղի ունեցածը արդեն երեկ էլ կրկվեց (չնայած,որ խաղից դուրս էր ու մեծ հաշվով արդարացի էր,որ չհաշվեցին գոլը): Նենց որ լավ կլինի 2014-ից շուտ լինեն վիդեոները,գոնե մենակ Չեմպիոնների Լիգայում:

----------

Lusinamara (21.06.2012), Varzor (20.06.2012)

----------


## Rammstein

> Լավ էլի ժողովուրդ, ինչի եք շփոթացնում? Էսի էդ պահը չի:
> Մարկո Դևիչը (չհաշվված գոլի հեղինակը) հաստատ խաղից դուրս վիճակում չէր, բայց այ իրեն փոխանցում կատարող Միլևսկին սեփական կիսադաշտից Սելինի կողմից փոխանցման կատարման պահին գտնվում էր խաղից դուրս վիճակում: Դա ֆիքսված իրողություն է` փաստ է: 
> Ինքներդ դիտեք.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cq7VGlu_oEM


Հա, էս մեկը իրոք խաղից դուրս էր: Էն մի վիդեոյում չէր երեւում:

----------

Varzor (20.06.2012)

----------


## Varzor

> Միլևսկին էր, խաղից դուրս վիճակից մոտիկից գլխով խփեց, մրցավարները ձեն չհանեցին: 
> Մի խոսքով Բլյադինիները /Պլատինիի ու Բլատերի խաչասերումից ա առաջացել/ արդեն համը հանում են, պետք է տեխնոլոգիաներ ներ դրվեն ֆուտբլում: Մրցավարական սխալները արդեն աբսուրդի են հասնում:


Ստեղ իմ մոտ երկակի կարծիք է ձևավորվել
1. Մրցավարների սխալները միտումնավոր են և միտված են նոր փողեր լափելու կանալներ բացելուն` տեխնոլոգիաների ներդրմանը: Յանի ՖԻՖԱ-ն ուզում ա հասարակական կարծիքը այնքան թեքի տեխնիկայի տեղը, որի յանի ստիպված փողեր ծախսեն ու բնականաբար նաև ուտեն:
2. Մրցավարական սխալները բուքմեյքերական պատվերներ են, դրա համար էլ չեն ուզում տեխնիկա կիրառել` գործին խփումա:

Չնայած երկու տարբերակում էլ մի ընդհանուր բան կա` մրցավարական սխալները մտածված են:
Հենց թեկուզ Դեևիչի գոլը` մրցավարը մի քանի մետրից սևեռուն նայում էր գնդակին` այնքան սևեռուն, որ գիծը չէր տեսել: Աաա, կարողա աչքերը շաշացել էին, գիծը հետ էր տեսնում?
Կամ էլ հենց նույն Միլևսկու խաղից դուրսը: Եզրային մրցավարը նրա և վերջին պաշտպանի հետ կանգնած էր նույն գծի վրա` անշարժ ու հանգիստ, նայում էր իրենց կողմ: Էդ դիրքից , հաշվի առնելով որ դաշտի խոտածածկը շերտավոր է և կանգնած է շերտերի սահմանագծում, խաղից դուրսը չտեսնելու համար պետք է գոնե շլդիկ լինել:

----------


## Varzor

> Հա, էս մեկը իրոք խաղից դուրս էր: Էն մի վիդեոյում չէր երեւում:


Հա, էդ վիդեոն մի անգամ են կրկնել, մնացած բոլոր կրկնությունները ուրիշ ռակուրսից են ու հենց մենակ գոլի պահն են ցուցադրում:
Մինչև ես մի հատիկը գտա հոգիս հելավ  :Jpit:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Հա, էդ վիդեոն մի անգամ են կրկնել, մնացած բոլոր կրկնությունները ուրիշ ռակուրսից են ու հենց մենակ գոլի պահն են ցուցադրում:
> Մինչև ես մի հատիկը գտա հոգիս հելավ


Վարզոր, դու ինչի՞ ֆուտբոլային մեկնաբան, կամ գոնե օպերատոր չես: Մեշք չունե՞ս…  :LOL:

----------

Ambrosine (21.06.2012), Lusinamara (21.06.2012), Varzor (20.06.2012)

----------


## Varzor

> Վարզոր, դու ինչի՞ ֆուտբոլային մեկնաբան, կամ գոնե օպերատոր չես: Մեշք չունե՞ս…


Մեշկ ունեմ, միկրոֆոն չունեմ մեկ էլ լսարան  :Jpit:  բայց եթե անկեղծ ես ավելի հավեսով ֆուտբոլ խաղում եմ, քան թե նայում: Հեսա 10-15 րոպեից գնում եմ` խաղի եմ  :Wink: 
Բայց դու էլ վատ ֆուտբոլային մեկնաբան չէիր լինի` հոռետեսական և ծաղարական ոճի անգերազանցելի վարպետությամբ կվարեիր, համ էլ կարգին կանխատեսումներ եսկատարում, մանավանդ քաղաքական` ԱԺ ընտրությունների արդյունքները վկա  :Smile: 

Հ.Գ.
Բայց համաձայնի, որ դու անտեղի տեղը իմ տված ինֆորմացիայի հասցեին տհաճ բաներ էիր գրում  :Tongue:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Հ.Գ.
> Բայց համաձայնի, որ դու անտեղի տեղը իմ տված ինֆորմացիայի հասցեին տհաճ բաներ էիր գրում


Ո՞ր մեկի: Խաղից դուրսի՞: Ապեր, ես էլի համաձայն չեմ: Ու ոնց որ ֆուտբոլային չինովնիկներն էլ համաձայն չեն: Բլատերը արդեն հայտարարությամբ հանդես ա եկել, որ գոլ ա եղել, ու աշխարհի խաղերին պետք ա արդեն էլեկտրոնային համակարգը դնել: UEFA-Ն էլ Կաշշայի բրիգադին արգելել ա մնացած խաղերը սպասարկել, ու հենց գոլը չհաշվելու համար: Խաղից դուրս վիճակի մասին ոչ մեկը չի խոսում:

Հ.Գ. Բայց քո թանգագին խաթրու համա, որ հանգիստ շարունակես մեկնաբանություններդ, խիղճդ հանգստանա, ու քանի որ դու Ակումբոի գլխավո ֆուտբոլային մեկնաբան, եթե տհաճ բաներ եմ ասել, հետ եմ վրեցնում ասածներս - Caesar uxorem est supra suspicio:

----------


## Sagittarius

> Ո՞ր մեկի: Խաղից դուրսի՞: Ապեր, ես էլի համաձայն չեմ: Ու ոնց որ ֆուտբոլային չինովնիկներն էլ համաձայն չեն: Բլատերը արդեն հայտարարությամբ հանդես ա եկել, որ գոլ ա եղել, ու աշխարհի խաղերին պետք ա արդեն էլեկտրոնային համակարգը դնել: UEFA-Ն էլ Կաշշայի բրիգադին արգելել ա մնացած խաղերը սպասարկել, ու հենց գոլը չհաշվելու համար: Խաղից դուրս վիճակի մասին ոչ մեկը չի խոսում:
> 
> Հ.Գ. Բայց քո թանգագին խաթրու համա, որ հանգիստ շարունակես մեկնաբանություններդ, խիղճդ հանգստանա, ու քանի որ դու Ակումբոի գլխավո ֆուտբոլային մեկնաբան, եթե տհաճ բաներ եմ ասել, հետ եմ վրեցնում ասածներս - Caesar uxorem est supra suspicio:


Պո ֆիգ, թե Բլատերը ինչ է զառանցում… Հենա, գերմանական մամուլն էլ աբիժնիկավարի մենակ գոլի մասին է խոսում ու գոլի պահը ցույց տալիս: Փաստ է՝ օֆֆսայդ կար. և դա իրենց սխալը չի ուղղում, դեռ ավելին՝ իրանք երկու կոպիտ սխալ են գործել մի դրվակում:

----------

soultaker (20.06.2012), Varzor (21.06.2012)

----------


## Moonwalker

> Caesar uxorem est supra suspicio:




Հլը էս ոչխարը՝




Սոլովյովի արձագանքը՝

----------

Malxas (27.06.2012), soultaker (20.06.2012), Varzor (21.06.2012)

----------


## Varzor

> Ո՞ր մեկի: Խաղից դուրսի՞: Ապեր, ես էլի համաձայն չեմ: Ու ոնց որ ֆուտբոլային չինովնիկներն էլ համաձայն չեն: Բլատերը արդեն հայտարարությամբ հանդես ա եկել, որ գոլ ա եղել, ու աշխարհի խաղերին պետք ա արդեն էլեկտրոնային համակարգը դնել: UEFA-Ն էլ Կաշշայի բրիգադին արգելել ա մնացած խաղերը սպասարկել, ու հենց գոլը չհաշվելու համար: Խաղից դուրս վիճակի մասին ոչ մեկը չի խոսում:
> 
> Հ.Գ. Բայց քո թանգագին խաթրու համա, որ հանգիստ շարունակես մեկնաբանություններդ, խիղճդ հանգստանա, ու քանի որ դու Ակումբոի գլխավո ֆուտբոլային մեկնաբան, եթե տհաճ բաներ եմ ասել, հետ եմ վրեցնում ասածներս - Caesar uxorem est supra suspicio:


 :Shok: 
Այ ախպեր, ես ինչ օրիյա քեզ հասցրել քաղաքականություն բաճինը` ոչ տեսնում ես, ոչ լսում, ոչ կարդում  :Jpit: 
Եղբայր, հենա տեսանյութը դրել եմ` խաղից դուրս վիճակի պահն էլ պաուզայովա, որ լաաավ նայես:

Եթե տհաճ բաներ եմ ասելը որնա? Իմ հալալ-զուլալ ճիշտ ինֆորմացիային անվանում ես ԲԼԹ  :Jpit: 
Էդ երբվանից ինձ նշանակեցիր *Ակումբոի գլխավո* ֆուտբոլային մեկնաբան? Caesar otumem, keral em u piti otim

----------


## Շինարար

Հազիվ եմ զսպում գայթակղությունս, որ Պորտուգալիայի օգտին չքվեարկեմ, բայց ախր կիսաեզրափակիչում հզոր հակառակորդ են ունենալու: Էլ չեմ ասում, որ հանուն հին ու բարի ժամանակների որոշել էի Ֆրանսիաին բալետ անեմ, չգիտեմ, դեռ կարող ա փոշմանեմ… Հլա որ հավես ա գնում:

----------


## Varzor

Չէ, իրոք որ ես առաջնությանը դեռ ոչ մի ասածս չի տեղի ունեցել, մանավանդ հաշիվների պահով:
Գործի տեղը գրատախտակին աղյուսակով ամեն մեկս մեր կանխատեսումները լրացրել ենք, վերջում ով ավելի շատ միավոր հավաքեց` նվեր ենք անելու  :Smile: 
Դեռ մենակ տղերքից մեկն ունի 3 միավոր (ճիշտ էր գուշակել Անգլիա-Ուկրաինա խաղի հաշիվը), մեկն էլ 1 միավոր (ճիշտ էր գուշակել, որ Շվեգիան կհաղթի և 2 գնդակ կխփի):
Երեկվ խաղի արդյունքում միավորների փոփխություն չեղավ:
Առաջարկում եմ այս թեմայում էլ ամեն մեկս մեր կանխատեսումները գրենք` հաշիվերի մասով: Տեսնենք ով է ավելի հաջողակ:

*Իմ կանխատեսումները (գրատախտակից արտագրում եմ  )*
Գերմանիա-Հունաստան - 3:0
Իսպանիա-Ֆրանսիա - 1:0
Անգլիա-Իտալիա - 1:1, հետո 11 մետրանոցներ

----------

ARam Grig (22.06.2012), Lusinamara (22.06.2012)

----------


## Varzor

Պորտոիգալիա-Չեխիա հանդիպումը բավականին դիտարժան էր ու հետաքրքիր:
Չեխերի կողմից սկիզբը վատը չէր և արդեն թվում էր, որ խաղը բարդ է լինելու: Սակայն չեխերի "վառելիքը" երկար չբավականացրեց և ատ շուտով խաղը սկսեց նմանվել մեկ դարպասին անցկացվող խաղի:
Բավականին լավ էին խաղում պորտոիգալացիք, չեխերն էլ հնարավորինս պաշտպանվում էին, բայց բացարձակ անատամ ու անօրակ գրոհում:
Ռոնալդուն ևս մեկ փայլուն հանդիպում անց կացրեց` որակական բարձր հատկանիշներով, լավ հարվածներ, փոխանցումներ և գրագետ դիրքային խաղ: Արդյունքում հիանալի գոլ և 2 հարված դարպասաձողին:
Նանին վատ չխաղաց, բայց ինչ-որ բան այն չէր, մանավանդ վերջնամասում:
Չեխերի կազմում միանշանակ իր փայլուն խաղով առանձնանում էր Պետեր Չեխը: Չնայած բաց թողնված գոլը նունյնպես կարող էր ետ մեղել, բայց դե Ռոնալդուի հարվածը բավականին դիպուկ էր և ուժեղ:
Մի քիչ էլ վիզ էր դնում Յերաչեկը, բայց դե ընդհանուր առմամբ Չեխիայի հավաքականը ոչ մի հիացնող գործողություն չկարողացավ ցույց տալ:
Պորտոիգալիայի հաղթանակն այդ խաղում առավել քան տրամաբանական արդյունք էր:

Միայն նշեմ, որ էլի մի մրցավարական սխալ եղավ` խաղի վերջնամասում: Ռոնալբուին գցեցին տուգանային հրապարակում, ինչն ակնհայտ հաստատեց կրկնապատկերը: Սակայն Հովարդ Վեբը 11 մետրանոց չնշանակեց: Չնայած պաշտպանը բավականին քողարկել էր իր խախտումը և Վեբն իր դիրքից դժվար թե կարողանար տեսնել դա: Մեկնաբանի այն հիմնավորումը, թե Վեբը չցանկացավ խաղի ավարտին 11 մետրանող նշանակե լիովին անտրամաբանակյան է, քանի որ եթե չեխերը մի գնդակ խփեին (իսկ այդ շանսը ունեին), ապա Պորտուգալիայի կողմից փայլուն անցկացրած 90 րոպեները ջուրը կլցվեր:

Հ.Գ.
*Տրիբուն* ձյա, ոնցնա մեկնաբանությունը? կուտվի?  :Smile:

----------

soultaker (22.06.2012)

----------


## Lusinamara

> Առաջարկում եմ այս թեմայում էլ ամեն մեկս մեր կանխատեսումները գրենք` հաշիվերի մասով: Տեսնենք ով է ավելի հաջողակ:


Մասնակցում եմ  :Jpit: 

Գերմանիա-Հունաստան - 1:2
Իսպանիա-Ֆրանսիա -  2:0 
Անգլիա-Իտալիա - 1:1 /բայց կիսաեզրափակիչ կանցնի Անգլիան/ :Smile: 
 :Xeloq:

----------

ARam Grig (22.06.2012), Varzor (22.06.2012)

----------


## Rammstein

Տենց ա տենց ա, էս էլ իմ կանխատեսումները.

Գերմանիա-Հունաստան - 2:0 (մինիմում մեկը Գոմեսն ա խփելու)
Իսպանիա-Ֆրանսիա - 1:2
Անգլիա-Իտալիա - 0:1

----------

Varzor (22.06.2012)

----------


## soultaker

> Առաջարկում եմ այս թեմայում էլ ամեն մեկս մեր կանխատեսումները գրենք` հաշիվերի մասով:


Գերմանիա-Հունաստան - 2:0 (Գերմանիան մեծ ցանկության դեպքում կարող է մինչև 4 հատ խփել, բայց ըստ այս առաջնության մարտավարության իմ կարծիքով 2 հատից հետո ուժերը կխնայեն)
Իսպանիա-Ֆրանսիա - 0:0
Անգլիա-Իտալիա - 2:1

----------

Varzor (22.06.2012)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Արա, էն ժելեյած գլխով կլոունը ո՞նց էրեկ չեխերիս գոլ խփեց, թուուուուու  :Bad:

----------

ARam Grig (22.06.2012), Sagittarius (22.06.2012), soultaker (22.06.2012), Varzor (22.06.2012)

----------


## ARam Grig

Գերմանիա 2:1 Հունաստան

Իսպանիա 2:3 Ֆրանսիա

*Անգլիա*    1:0 Իտալիա

----------

Lusinamara (22.06.2012), Varzor (22.06.2012)

----------


## Guest

Գերմանիա 3:0 Հունաստան

Իսպանիա 2:0 Ֆրանսիա

Անգլիա 1:1 Իտալիա - կանցնի Անգլիան

----------

ARam Grig (22.06.2012), Lusinamara (22.06.2012), Varzor (22.06.2012)

----------


## John

Գերմանիա 2 :1 Հունաստան

Իսպանիա 1:1 Ֆրանսիա

Անգլիա 3 : 0 Իտալիա

----------

ARam Grig (22.06.2012), Lusinamara (22.06.2012), Varzor (22.06.2012)

----------


## Ռուսա

Գերմանիա 3 :1 Հունաստան

Իսպանիա 2:1 Ֆրանսիա

Անգլիա 2 : 0 Իտալիա  :Think:

----------

ARam Grig (22.06.2012), Varzor (22.06.2012)

----------


## Moonwalker

Գերմանիա - Հունաստան 4-0

Իսպանիա - Ֆրանսիա 0-0 (լր. ժամանակում՝ Ֆրանսիա)

Անգլիա - Իտալիա 1-2

----------

Varzor (22.06.2012)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Հունաստան-Գերմանիա 1:0

Հույներն անցնելու են, դե կտենաք, ձեր սաղի ինադու  :Angry2:

----------

ARam Grig (22.06.2012), Lusinamara (22.06.2012), Varzor (22.06.2012)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Արա, էն ժելեյած գլխով կլոունը ո՞նց էրեկ չեխերիս գոլ խփեց, թուուուուու


 :Jpit: 
Էդ ժելեյած գլխով "կլոունը" երեկ լավագույնն էր խաղադաշտում: Ինքը դեռ լուրջ խաղերում լուրջ չէր խաղացել, բայց երեկ ինքը արժանի էր և գոլի հեղինակ դառնալուն, և հաղթելուն  :Tongue: :

----------

Varzor (22.06.2012), Շինարար (22.06.2012)

----------


## ARam Grig

> Հունաստան-Գերմանիա 1:0
> 
> Հույներն անցնելու են, դե կտենաք, ձեր սաղի ինադու


 Լավ կլինի,որ տենց լինի,,Անգլիայի գործը կհեշտանա  :Jpit:

----------

Lusinamara (22.06.2012)

----------


## Շինարար

> Էդ ժելեյած գլխով "կլոունը" երեկ լավագույնն էր խաղադաշտում: Ինքը դեռ լուրջ խաղերում լուրջ չէր խաղացել, բայց երեկ ինքը արժանի էր և գոլի հեղինակ դառնալուն, և հաղթելուն :


Սաղ խաղի ընթացքում ես էլ էի մտածում, որ անարդար կլինի՝ գոլ չխփի, որովհետև պորտուգալացիների վռատարի անունը խաղի ընթացքում ընդամենը մի անգամ լսելու առիթ տվեցին չեխերը ու թող գնան մոմ վառեն, որ իրանք տենց վռատար ունեն: 

Իսկ մազերի ժելեն իմ նեռվերի վրա էլ ազդեց, ախր տենց երկար չեն, որ ասես աչքերին կընկնի, խաղալուց կխանգարի, իմաստը ո՞րն էր :Jpit:

----------

Ambrosine (22.06.2012), Varzor (22.06.2012)

----------


## John

Երեկվա խաղը լրիվ Չեխ-Ռոնալդու հակամարտություն էր ու չնայած Չեխը խոշոր հաշվով հաղթեց՝ Չեխիայի հավաքականը պարտվեց Պորտուգալիայի հավաքականին  :Wink:

----------

Lusinamara (22.06.2012), Varzor (22.06.2012), Շինարար (22.06.2012)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Սաղ խաղի ընթացքում ես էլ էի մտածում, որ անարդար կլինի՝ գոլ չխփի, որովհետև պորտուգալացիների վռատարի անունը խաղի ընթացքում ընդամենը մի անգամ լսելու առիթ տվեցին չեխերը ու թող գնան մոմ վառեն, որ իրանք տենց վռատար ունեն: 
> 
> Իսկ մազերի ժելեն իմ նեռվերի վրա էլ ազդեց, ախր տենց երկար չեն, որ ասես աչքերին կընկնի, խաղալուց կխանգարի, իմաստը ո՞րն էր


Իմաստը այս խոսակցությունների թեման դառնալն էր  :Tongue:   :Jpit: :

Իսկ ընդհանրապես, չեխերը փչացնում էին խաղը:

----------

Varzor (22.06.2012)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Էդ ժելեյած գլխով "կլոունը" երեկ լավագույնն էր խաղադաշտում: Ինքը դեռ լուրջ խաղերում լուրջ չէր խաղացել, բայց երեկ ինքը արժանի էր և գոլի հեղինակ դառնալուն, և հաղթելուն :


Իսկ ինձ թվում ա, որ Պորտուգալացիներից լավագույնը Նանին ա:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Սաղ խաղի ընթացքում ես էլ էի մտածում, որ անարդար կլինի՝ գոլ չխփի, որովհետև պորտուգալացիների վռատարի անունը խաղի ընթացքում ընդամենը մի անգամ լսելու առիթ տվեցին չեխերը ու թող գնան մոմ վառեն, որ իրանք տենց վռատար ունեն:


Շինարար ախպեր, ինձ թվում ա չափազանցնում ես: Հատկապես առաջին խաղակեսում չեխերը շատ լավ էին նայվում: Ավելի լավ քան պորտուգալացիք: 




> Իսկ մազերի ժելեն իմ նեռվերի վրա էլ ազդեց, ախր տենց երկար չեն, որ ասես աչքերին կընկնի, խաղալուց կխանգարի, իմաստը ո՞րն էր


Որովհետևա կապիկ ա  :LOL:  Թիթիզ ա: Բա դրա միմիկան ու ժեստիկուլյացիան ամեն անհաջող հարվածից հետո: 

Հ.Գ. Բայց գոլը լավն էր  :Blush:

----------


## Շինարար

> Շինարար ախպեր, ինձ թվում ա չափազանցնում ես: Հատկապես առաջին խաղակեսում չեխերը շատ լավ էին նայվում: Ավելի լավ քան պորտուգալացիք:


Լավ էլի, ուղղակի առաջին խաղակեսում ավելի լավ էին նայվում, քան երկրորդում, էդքան բան: Ես հասկանում եմ, որ մոդայիկ ա, որ Ռոնալդուն չի դզում, բայց ես ուզում եմ արդարամտորեն նայենք :Jpit:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Լավ էլի, ուղղակի առաջին խաղակեսում ավելի լավ էին նայվում, քան երկրորդում, էդքան բան: Ես հասկանում եմ, որ մոդայիկ ա, որ Ռոնալդուն չի դզում, բայց ես ուզում եմ արդարամտորեն նայենք


Արդարամտորեն, հեսա պորտուգալացիք անգլիացիների ձեռ բռնած կգնան տուն:

----------

Moonwalker (22.06.2012)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Հունաստան  :Love:  Գերմանացիներին էլ թռցրեք էլի...

----------

Տրիբուն (23.06.2012)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Իսկ ինձ թվում ա, որ Պորտուգալացիներից լավագույնը Նանին ա:


Լավ ֆուտբոլիստ ա, բայց երեկվա խաղում ինքն ու Մեյրելեշը վերջին հարվածները ձախողում էին կամ տեղ էլ չէին հասցնում. դրա համար եմ ասում, որ երեկվա խաղը Ռոնալդուինն էր:



հ.գ. Գերմանիա  :Jpit:

----------


## Տրիբուն

Եվրո 2012 -ին ամենամեծ անակնկալը. Գերմանիան հաղթեց Հունաստանին  :Sad: 

Գերմանացիների չորս գոլն էր խաղից դուրս վիճակից էր: Ու գերմանացիների դարպասին էլ էլ չորս հատ հարուր տոկոսոնոց պենալ չնշանակեցին: Մի հինգ հատ էլ հանգիստ կարային կարմիր քարտ ցույց տային:

----------

Varzor (23.06.2012)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Վոբշեմ, հույները կարային հանգիստ հաղթեին, բայց երգրի վիճակը վիճակ չի, ու վիզ փող ա պետք: Փող տվողն էլ Եվրոպայում գերմանացիք են: Դրա համար էլ էն տնային տնտեսուհի Մերկելը էկել էր խաղին:

----------

Mephistopheles (23.06.2012), Varzor (23.06.2012), Ռուֆուս (24.06.2012)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ծափերով ճանապարհենք հայ մեծ փիլիսոփա Արքիմեդի հետնորդներին տուն: Իրանք իրանց գործն արեցին՝ Ռուսաստանի ուղարկեցին այնտեղ, որտեղից չեն վերադառնում:

----------

ARam Grig (23.06.2012), Mephistopheles (23.06.2012), Varzor (23.06.2012), Ռուֆուս (24.06.2012)

----------


## Vaio

Գերմանիան լրիվ չեմպիոնական խաղա ցուցադրում: Այսպես նույնիսկ Իսպանիան չի խաղում: 

Նենց որ սպասեք սպասելին...

----------

soultaker (23.06.2012), Varzor (23.06.2012)

----------


## Rammstein

> Եվրո 2012 -ին ամենամեծ անակնկալը. Գերմանիան հաղթեց Հունաստանին 
> 
> Գերմանացիների չորս գոլն էր խաղից դուրս վիճակից էր: Ու գերմանացիների դարպասին էլ էլ չորս հատ հարուր տոկոսոնոց պենալ չնշանակեցին: Մի հինգ հատ էլ հանգիստ կարային կարմիր քարտ ցույց տային:


Հա, ապեր, մեկ էլ հույների խփաց 11 մետրանոցն էր խաղից դուրս վիճակից: Համ էլ կարմիր էր պետք ցույց տալ, շատ վտանգավոր խփեց էդ 11 մետրանոցը, որ գնդակի տեղը մարդ ըլներ, կարգին վնասվածքներ կստանար:

Վոբշմ
Տվոյ րեյս Գրեցիա, դասվիդանիյա,
Տի չեռեզ Գերմանիյա ռասվիդանիյա…  :LOL:

----------

soultaker (23.06.2012), Varzor (23.06.2012), Ձայնալար (23.06.2012), Ռուֆուս (24.06.2012), Տրիբուն (23.06.2012)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Հա, ապեր, մեկ էլ հույների խփաց 11 մետրանոցն էր խաղից դուրս վիճակից: Համ էլ կարմիր էր պետք ցույց տալ, շատ վտանգավոր խփեց էդ 11 մետրանոցը, որ գնդակի տեղը մարդ ըլներ, կարգին վնասվածքներ կստանար:
> 
> Վոբշմ
> Տվոյ րեյս Գրեցիա, դասվիդանիյա,
> Տի չեռեզ Գերմանիյա ռասվիդանիյա…


Ռամշ, էլ մի, դու էլ լավ գիտես, որ սուձյաները փիս պաշտպանում էին Գերմանիային: Հունաստանի սաղ թիմին էլ խաղից առաջ լուծողական էին խմացրել, տղեքը չէին կարում խաղային: 

Ու վաբշե, գերմանացիք 11 հոգու տեղը 17 հոգով էին խաղում, որոնցիք 3-ը դարպասապահ:

----------

Varzor (23.06.2012), Ձայնալար (23.06.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

Ժող, ո՞նց կարանք քվեարկությունը ուղղենք եթե սխալմամբ սխալ թիմի ենք քվեարկել (ուզում էի Հունաստանի համար քվեարկել պատահաբար Գերմանիային գնաց)

----------

Տրիբուն (23.06.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ռամշ, էլ մի, դու էլ լավ գիտես, որ սուձյաները փիս պաշտպանում էին Գերմանիային: Հունաստանի սաղ թիմին էլ խաղից առաջ լուծողական էին խմացրել, տղեքը չէին կարում խաղային: 
> 
> Ու վաբշե, գերմանացիք 11 հոգու տեղը 17 հոգով էին խաղում, որոնցիք 3-ը դարպասապահ:


ասում ասում ես, բայց դե Գերմանիան էն թիմը չի որին Հունաստանը պտի տարվեր… եթե Գերմանիային ես տարվում ասա էլ խի ես եկել…

----------

Տրիբուն (23.06.2012)

----------


## Varzor

> Ժող, ո՞նց կարանք քվեարկությունը ուղղենք եթե սխալմամբ սխալ թիմի ենք քվեարկել (ուզում էի Հունաստանի համար քվեարկել պատահաբար Գերմանիային գնաց)


Արդեն Հուաստանը գնաց, պատահաբար գերմանիան մնաց  :Jpit:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Արդեն Հուաստանը գնաց, պատահաբար գերմանիան մնաց


…բայց կարծեմ խաղը չեղյալ են համարել… սաղ ինտերնետով մեկ էտ են ասում… BBC-ն էլ նոր իրա world news-ով ասեց… Գերմանացիք դոպինգի տակ են եղե…
 չեք լեսե՞լ…

----------

Տրիբուն (23.06.2012)

----------


## Rammstein

> Ռամշ, էլ մի, դու էլ լավ գիտես, որ սուձյաները փիս պաշտպանում էին Գերմանիային: Հունաստանի սաղ թիմին էլ խաղից առաջ լուծողական էին խմացրել, տղեքը չէին կարում խաղային: 
> 
> Ու վաբշե, գերմանացիք 11 հոգու տեղը 17 հոգով էին խաղում, որոնցիք 3-ը դարպասապահ:


Հա, ճիշտ ես ասում, ապեր, 17 հոգով էին, բայց էն 6 հոգին գնացել էին Հունաստանի կողմից էին խաղում, որ խաղը կայանա:




> Ժող, ո՞նց կարանք քվեարկությունը ուղղենք եթե սխալմամբ սխալ թիմի ենք քվեարկել (ուզում էի Հունաստանի համար քվեարկել պատահաբար Գերմանիային գնաց)


Պիտի սպասես, քառորդ եզրափակիչից հետո հարցումը թարմացվելու ա, էդ վախտ Հունաստանին կքվեարկես:

----------

soultaker (23.06.2012), Varzor (23.06.2012), Ձայնալար (23.06.2012), Ռուֆուս (24.06.2012), Տրիբուն (23.06.2012)

----------


## Varzor

Հարգելի ֆուտբոլասերներ, բարով-խերով ավարտվեց նաև Եվրո 2012-ի 1/4 եզրափակիչ առաջին հանդիպումը` Գերմանիա-Հունաստան
Ժամանակն է ամփոփել մեր "Ակումբ" բուքմեյքերական գրասենյակում ակումբացիների կատարած կանխատեսումների արդյունքները
Եվ այսպես.
Կանխատեսումներ
*Varzor* - Գերմանիա-Հունաստան - 3:0
*Lusinamara* - Գերմանիա-Հունաստան - 1:2[/COLOR]
*Rammstein* - Գերմանիա-Հունաստան - 2:0 (մինիմում մեկը Գոմեսն ա խփելու)
*Soultaker* - Գերմանիա-Հունաստան - 2:0 (Գերմանիան մեծ ցանկության դեպքում կարող է մինչև 4 հատ խփել, բայց ըստ այս առաջնության մարտավարության իմ կարծիքով 2 հատից հետո ուժերը կխնայեն)
*ARam Grig* - Գերմանիա 2:1 Հունաստան
*Guest* - Գերմանիա 3:0 Հունաստան
*John* - Գերմանիա 2 :1 Հունաստան
*Ռուսա* - Գերմանիա 3 :1 Հունաստան
*Moonwalker* - Գերմանիա - Հունաստան 4-0[/COLOR]
*Տրիբուն* - Հունաստան-Գերմանիա 1:0

Եվ այսպես, հարգելի ակումբակիցներ, այս փուլում ոչ մինս կըրացալ չենք լիարժեք ճիշտ գուշակություն կատարել: Սակայն մասնակի գուշակություներ եղել են:
Սահմանեմ միավորների գնահատման կարգը.
- խաղի հաշիվը գուշակելու համար` 10 միավոր
կամ
- Թիմերից մեկի հաղթանակը գուաշկելու համար` +1 միավոր
- Թիմերից մեկի խփած գնդակները գուշակելու համար` +2 միավոր
- Գոլ խփողին գուշակելու համար` +2, յուրաքանչյուր գոլահարի համար
- Հետխաղյա 11 մետրանոցների կամ լրացիցիչ ժամանակի գուշակելու համար` +1 միավոր
- մրցավարական կոպիտ սխալները գհուշակելու համար` 0.5 միավոր  :LOL: 
- խաղադաշտում խաղի սկզբին գտնվող խաղացողների քանակը գուշակելու համար` "Ապրես խնձոր" գովասանագիր:


Ներկայացնում եմ արդյունքները
(արդյունքները ներկայացված են ըստ տվյալ պահին գուշակության հայտ ներկայացրած ակումբացիների)
*Varzor* - 1 (մեկա էլի իմ ասած հաշիվը չեղավ  :Sad:  )
*Lusinamara* - 2 (Հույների *եփած* գնդակների քանակը գուշակելու համար)
*Rammstein* - 1 (մինիմում մեկը Գոմեսն ա խփելու գուշակությունը էս անգամ չկպավ)
*Soultaker* - 1
*ARam Grig* - 1
*Guest* - 1
*John* - 1
*Ռուսա* - 1
*Moonwalker* - 1+2=3
*Տրիբուն* - 0 ( :Shok:  Տրիբուն ձյա, էդ գյոզալ քաղաքական գուշակիչդ ֆուտբոլի վրա չի աշխատում? Էն մի յաշիկ պիվեն Չուկի հետ առանց խաբար անելու խմեցիք դրա հետևանքներն ա?)

Ֆուտբոլային գուշակների հիթ շքերթն առաջին տուրից հետո 3 միավորով միանձնյա գլխավորում է *Moonwalker*-ը
Գերմանացիների կոպիտ ու անտաշ խաղի, մրցավարական ակնհայտ ու բամաթիվ սխալների ինչպես նաև Գերմանիայի օգտին կատարվող կողմնապահության արդյունքում
վերջին հորիզոնականն է զբաղեցնում *Տրիբունը*: Հուսանք, որ նա կկարողանա վերակարգաբերել (Ռամշտայնի խաթեր) իր քաղաքական հզոր գուշակիչը և այն Եվրոպայում տիրող աշխարհաքաղաքական ու տնտեսական մուտքային տվյալների հիման վրա կսկսի նույնքան ոսկերչական ճշտությամբ կանխագուշակել ֆուտբոլային հանդիպումների հաշիվները, որքան դա կարատեց ՀՀ ԱԺ ընտրությունների հաշիվները գուշակելիս:

----------

Ambrosine (24.06.2012), ARam Grig (23.06.2012), Arpine (23.06.2012), John (23.06.2012), Moonwalker (23.06.2012), Ռուֆուս (24.06.2012), Տրիբուն (23.06.2012)

----------


## Varzor

> …բայց կարծեմ խաղը չեղյալ են համարել… սաղ ինտերնետով մեկ էտ են ասում… BBC-ն էլ նոր իրա world news-ով ասեց… Գերմանացիք դոպինգի տակ են եղե…
>  չեք լեսե՞լ…


Եղբայր, որ լսել ենք ինչ? Լսելը քիչա, էդ անտեր անգլերենը նաև հասկանալ է պետք  :Jpit:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Հարգելի ֆուտբոլասերներ, բարով-խերով ավարտվեց նաև Եվրո 2012-ի 1/4 եզրափակիչ *առաջին հանդիպումը*` Գերմանիա-Հունաստան


Սլավա Սարգսյանի հացը կտրեցիր: Հոպար, էս երկրորդ հանդպիումն էր, առաջինը չէր:  :Tongue: 

Քո հույսին որ մնանք, Եվրո 2012-ի 1/4 եզրափակիչի երրորդ հանդիպումը լինելու ա Կորեա - Պարագվայ:

----------


## Varzor

Այս դիմակայությունում բացահայտ ֆավորտն էր համարվում Գերմանիան, այդ էին վկայում նաև "Ակումբ" բուքմեյքերական գրասենյակի մասնագետների կողմից տրված գնահատականները, և ինչպես հետագայում ցուցյ տվեց հանդիպման ընթացքը` լավ էլ տեղին էր համարվում ֆավորիտ:
Առաջին խաղակեսը հույները լրիվ "յախք" որակավորմանն արժանի ֆուբոլ էին ցուցադրում, ավելի ճիշտ իրանց կիսադաշտում, տուգանային հրապարակի մատույցներում շարային պարապմունքներ էին անցկացնում:
Գերմանիային հավաքականը կարծես ոչ թե Եվրոի 1/4-ում էր խաղում, այլ ուսումնամարզական հավաքի սովորական մարզում էր անցկացնում և ուրախացնում էր տեղաբնակ անճափահաս ֆուտբոլասերներին:
Մի անգամ էլ պատահաբար, չուզենալով գերմնացիների ավագ Լամը գնդակը ֆանտաստիկ գարվածով ուղարկեց Հունաստանի դարպասը, որի համար, մենք տեսանք, թե ինչպես անկեղծորեն զղջաց:
Սակայն պետք է առանձնահատուկ նշեմ հույների դարպասապահին, որն իր վարպետությամբ թույլ չէր տալիս, որ գերմանացիների տրամադրությունը շատ փչանա:
Այդպես էլ սկսվեց երկրորդ խաղակեսը, բայց թե ինչ էր տեղի ունեցել հույների հետ ընդմիջմանը (բիսեդկում խոսում էին, որ Հունաստանի վարչապետը կշտամբել էր առանց այն էլ սուղ պետական միջոցները անտեղի վատնելու համար և զգուշացրել էր, որ կառավարությունը խոշոր խաղադրույք է կատարել` Հունաստան բոլշե 1.5) չգիտեմ, սակայն Գերմանիայի մարզումը կամաց կամաց սկսեց նմանվել մեկ դարպասին ընթացող, բայց խաղի: Բնականաբար համարյա 75ր (15ր ընդմիջումը ներառյալ) պարապ սարապ ֆռֆռացող գերմանական պաշտպանները սառացրել էին մկանները և Յոյների ձեռնարկած առաջին իսկ սուր հակագրոհն ավարտվեց դարպասի գրավումով, ըդն որում պաշտպան Բոատենգի դիրքային սխալի հետևանքով (Արա դե հո զոռով չի, Նոյի անեծքը դեռ ուժի մեջա  :LOL: : Այս չնախատեսված միջադեպը ուղղակի թոկից կտրեց Գերմանիային և նրանք Մերկելի ողջակիզող հայացքի ներքո նետվեցին Ակրոպոլիսը պաշարելու: Արդյունքում իրար ետևից 3 գնդակ ուղարկեցին Հունաստան` դե փող չունեն, գոնե գնդակ կունենան:
Սակայն Նոյի նզովքի տակ գտնվելը իր ազդեցությունն ունեցավ բոատենգի ձեռքերի գտնվելու վայրի վրա և 11 մետրանոցն անվրեպ իրացրեց (ընդ որում 1-ին փորձից  :Shok:  Բերոզովսկի ականջդ կանչի) սրբի դեմքով, իկոնայից իջած Սամարասը: Ուռաա, հունաստան բոլշե 1.5 !!!
Իսկ Գերմանիան մի խաղում խփեց այնքան գոլ, որքան Իտալիան անցած 3 խաղերի ընթացքում: Պիվես վերջացավ, գնամ թազա շիշ բացեմ  :Jpit: 

Հ.Գ.
Իմ անձնական կարծիքով, Գերմանիայի հավաքականի ամենաթույլ օղակը Բոատենգն է` փոխանցումների ահավոր մեծ խոտան, հաճախակի դիրքային սխալներ, անտեղի ու անիմաստ խախտումներ:
Այ Հոակիմ Լյով ջան, այ Հիտլերը ցավդ տանի, դու Աստվածաշունչ չես կարդացել? Էդ նզովյալին ինչ ես բերել հավաքական? Սաղ նզովքը թիմիդ գլպխին ես ուզում թափել ու չեմպիոնությունից զրկվել Նոյի բաց քամակի (թող ինձ ներեն հարգելի ֆուտբոլասերները) պատճառով? Հանի դրան ուղարկի թող գնա ուր որ իրա տեղն ա` Սեմենց ու Յաբեթենց տները ծառայություն ու ստրկություն անի:

----------

ARam Grig (23.06.2012), soultaker (23.06.2012)

----------


## Varzor

> Սլավա Սարգսյանի հացը կտրեցիր: Հոպար, էս երկրորդ հանդպիումն էր, առաջինը չէր: 
> Քո հույսին որ մնանք, Եվրո 2012-ի 1/4 եզրափակիչի երրորդ հանդիպումը լինելու ա Կորեա - Պարագվայ:


Ընգեր էս պաշտոնանկ ես արել ինձ? Բա ես չէի Ակումբի մեկնաբանը? Դաբրոն տվել էիր չէ?  :Jpit: 
Ոչ եղբայր, սա առաջին *հանդիպումն* էր` հանդիպել էին գնդակ տշելու, էէէ, ավելի ճիշտ հույներին չլելու համար:
Իսկ երեկվանը հանդիպում չէր` խաղ էր մեկ դարպասին  :Tongue: 

Իսկ ինչա դու եմ կլինես, որ Կորեան ու Պարագվայը Եվրոմիություն մտնեն? Հա, մեկ էլ ճշտի, թե որ Կորեան` արևելյանը, թե արևմտյանը  :LOL:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ընգեր էս պաշտոնանկ ես արել ինձ? Բա ես չէի Ակումբի մեկնաբանը? Դաբրոն տվել էիր չէ? 
> Ոչ եղբայր, սա առաջին *հանդիպումն* էր` հանդիպել էին գնդակ տշելու, էէէ, ավելի ճիշտ հույներին չլելու համար:
> Իսկ երեկվանը հանդիպում չէր` խաղ էր մեկ դարպասին 
> 
> Իսկ ինչա դու եմ կլինես, որ Կորեան ու Պարագվայը Եվրոմիություն մտնեն? Հա, մեկ էլ ճշտի, թե որ Կորեան` արևելյանը, թե արևմտյանը


Հյուսիսայինը  :Jpit: 
Արևելյան-Արևմտյան չի, Հյուսիսային-Հարավային ա  :Tongue:  Իսկ Պարագվային սպառնում է դառնալ ամենադեմոկրատական երկիրը. սենատը նախագահին իմպիչմենթ ա հայտարարել:

հ.գ. չեմ հասկանում, թե ինչի եք զարմացել, որ գերմանացիները հաղթել են: Տրիբուն ջան, հլը հիշի աշխարհի առաջնությանը գերմանացիք ինչ խաղ ցույց տվեցին, հիմա էլ ոնց-որ նախկին մարզավիճակն են վերագտնում:

----------


## Vaio

Իսպանիա-Ֆրանսիա - 2:2 (проход - Իսպանիա)

----------

Varzor (24.06.2012)

----------


## Vaio

> Սահմանեմ միավորների գնահատման կարգը.
> - խաղի հաշիվը գուշակելու համար` 10 միավոր
> կամ
> - Թիմերից մեկի հաղթանակը գուաշկելու համար` +1 միավոր
> - Թիմերից մեկի խփած գնդակները գուշակելու համար` +2 միավոր
> - Գոլ խփողին գուշակելու համար` +2, յուրաքանչյուր գոլահարի համար
> - Հետխաղյա 11 մետրանոցների կամ լրացիցիչ ժամանակի գուշակելու համար` +1 միավոր


Իմ կարծիքով հատուկ միավոր կարելի է նաև սահմանել խփած և ընդունած գնդակների տարբերությունը գուշակելու համար, այսինքն` երբ մարդը գուշակել է 2:0, իսկ խաղը ավարտվել է` 3:1: 
Տվյալ դեպքում, 2:0 կամ 4:2 գուշակածը պետք է առավելություն ունենա 1:0 գուշակածի նկատմամբ:

----------

Varzor (24.06.2012)

----------


## Ambrosine

Իսպանիա - Ֆրանսիա
2 - 0

Տորես, Սիլվա

----------

Varzor (24.06.2012), Ջուզեպե Բալզամո (24.06.2012)

----------


## Lusinamara

> Մասնակցում եմ 
> 
> Գերմանիա-Հունաստան - 1:2
> Իսպանիա-Ֆրանսիա -  2:0 
> Անգլիա-Իտալիա - 1:1 /բայց կիսաեզրափակիչ կանցնի Անգլիան/


Իսպանիա-Ֆրանսիա -  2:0 _ Պիկե, Ինիեստա
Անգլիա-Իտալիա - 1:1 _ Ուոլքոթ,, Բալոտելլի

----------

Varzor (24.06.2012)

----------


## Շինարար

Ես իմ ձայնը նավսյակի տվեցի Ֆրանսիային :Smile:

----------

Moonwalker (23.06.2012), Varzor (24.06.2012)

----------


## Moonwalker

Ժո՜ղ, էս գրողի տարած Սլավա Սարգսյանին անվերապահորեն պիտի գազենվագեն ուղարկել: :Bad:

----------

Varzor (24.06.2012), Ռուֆուս (23.06.2012)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Շաբի Ալոնսո, սիրուն գոլ էր  :Love:

----------

Տրիբուն (23.06.2012)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Ժո՜ղ, էս գրողի տարած Սլավա Սարգսյանին անվերապահորեն պիտի գազենվագեն ուղարկել:


Ո՞նց, դու չգիտե՞իր, որ Դել Բոսկեն Ֆրանսիայի հավաքականի գլխավոր մարզիչն ա  :Jpit:

----------

Varzor (24.06.2012)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ո՞նց, դու չգիտե՞իր, որ Դել Բոսկեն Ֆրանսիայի հավաքականի գլխավոր մարզիչն ա


Սլավայի գլուխգործոցը մի քնաի տարի առաջ էր, որ գոլի կրկնությունը ցույց տվեցին, ասեց «կրկին հարված, և երկրորդ գոլը եսիմում դրպասին»  :LOL: 

ՄԻ անգամ էլ հիշում եմ, եսիում ում արդեն մի կես ժամ փոխարինել էին, սա մինչև խաղի վերը ասեց գնդակը դրա մոտ ա…

----------

davidus (24.06.2012), Mephistopheles (24.06.2012), Varzor (24.06.2012), Ռուֆուս (23.06.2012)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ֆինալ, Իսպանիա-Իտալիա: Ու Իտալիան չեմպիոն  :Sad:

----------

Varzor (24.06.2012)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

2-0, ապրի Իսպանիան: Տեսնենք վաղը ինչ կլինի...

----------

Տրիբուն (24.06.2012)

----------


## Tiger29

Untitled.png

http://www.uefa.com/uefaeuro/index.html

Հնարավոր է արդյոք 1 հարված կատարել դարպասին և հաղթել 0:2-ի պայմաններում: Անհասկանալի է: Եվ այսքանից հետո նրանք կոչվում են սպորտսմեններ: Մարզիչի կատարած աշխատանքը գնահատվում է դրական, բայց նման խաղը միայն խոսում է ֆուտբոլի մահվան մասին:

----------


## davidus

> ՄԻ անգամ էլ հիշում եմ, եսիում ում արդեն մի կես ժամ փոխարինել էին, սա մինչև խաղի վերը ասեց գնդակը դրա մոտ ա…


2006-ի աշխարհի խաղերի Մեքսիկա-******* հանդիպման ժամանակ։ Թիմի ավագն էր, անունը չեմ հիշում...  :LOL:

----------

Տրիբուն (25.06.2012)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Untitled.png
> 
> http://www.uefa.com/uefaeuro/index.html
> 
> Հնարավոր է արդյոք 1 հարված կատարել դարպասին և հաղթել 0:2-ի պայմաններում: Անհասկանալի է: Եվ այսքանից հետո նրանք կոչվում են սպորտսմեններ: Մարզիչի կատարած աշխատանքը գնահատվում է դրական, բայց նման խաղը միայն խոսում է ֆուտբոլի մահվան մասին:


Բայց Իսպանիան 5 հարված է կատարել դարպասին, ոչ թե մեկ: Ստատիստիկան ճիշտ կարդա:

----------


## Tiger29

> Բայց Իսպանիան 5 հարված է կատարել դարպասին, ոչ թե մեկ: Ստատիստիկան ճիշտ կարդա:


Շնորհակալություն, բայց ճիշտ եմ կարդում: Գրել եմ 0:2-ի պայմաններում: Խոսքս Ֆրանսիային է վերաբերվում, ովքեր չհարգեցին ֆուտբոլը:

----------

Varzor (24.06.2012)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Շնորհակալություն, բայց ճիշտ եմ կարդում: Գրել եմ 0:2-ի պայմաններում: Խոսքս Ֆրանսիային է վերաբերվում, ովքեր չհարգեցին ֆուտբոլը:


Օքեյ, ես գիտեի իսպանացիներին էիր փնովում  :Jpit:

----------

Vaio (24.06.2012)

----------


## soultaker

Հաջորդ խաղի կանխատեսումներից`
Անգլիա - Իտալիա 1:1, հաղթում է Անգլիան

----------

Varzor (24.06.2012)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Պարզվեց նախորդ երկու էջը չէի կարդացել ու չէի տեսել, որ Վարզորը բուքմեյքերական գրասենյակ ա բացել  :Jpit: 

Անգլիա Իտալիա - 1-2, Վարզոր, խնդրում եմ գրանցի  :Smile:

----------

Varzor (24.06.2012)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Ինչքան էլ Ջերարդը լավ ֆուտբոլիստ ա, բայց Գերմանիային Իտալիան կարա կանգնացնի, Անգլիային դրանք քարը քարի չեն թողնի, հետևաբար
Անգլիա 0:1 Իտալիա  :Hi:

----------

Varzor (24.06.2012), Տրիբուն (25.06.2012)

----------


## Varzor

> Հյուսիսայինը 
> Արևելյան-Արևմտյան չի, Հյուսիսային-Հարավային ա


Ստանդարտով` այո, բայց իմ զաժիգալկի կողմնացուցյի ցիֆերբլատը մոտ 87o-ով պտտված ա, ընենց որ իմ մոտ արևմտյան և արևելյան ա  :Tongue:

----------


## Varzor

> Հաջորդ խաղի կանխատեսումներից`
> Անգլիա - Իտալիա 1:1, հաղթում է Անգլիան


Բայց դու արդեն տվել էիր` Անգլիա-Իտալիա - 2:1:
Լավ, կփոխեմ  :Smile:

----------


## Varzor

Հարգելի ֆուտբոլասերներ, ավարտվեց Եվրո 2012-ի ևս մեկ 1/4 եզրափակիչ խաղ` Իսպանիա 2:0 Ֆրանսիա
Ամփոփենք "Ակումբ" բուքմեյքերական գրասենյակում ակումբացիների կատարած կանխատեսումների արդյունքները
Նախապես նշեմ, որ նոր մասնագետներ են ավելացել` պայքարը թեժանում է  :Smile: 

Կանխատեսումներ
*Varzor* - Իսպանիա-Ֆրանսիա - 1:0
*Lusinamara* - Իսպանիա-Ֆրանսիա - 2:0 Պիկե, Ինիեստա
*Rammstein* - Իսպանիա-Ֆրանսիա - 1:2
*Soultaker* - Իսպանիա-Ֆրանսիա - 0:0
*ARam Grig* - Իսպանիա 2:3 Ֆրանսիա
*Guest* - Իսպանիա 2:0 Ֆրանսիա
*John* - Իսպանիա 1:1 Ֆրանսիա
*Ռուսա* - Իսպանիա 2:1 Ֆրանսիա
*Moonwalker* - Իսպանիա - Ֆրանսիա 0-0 (լր. ժամանակում՝ Ֆրանսիա)
*Տրիբուն* - այս խաղի համար կանխատեսում չի արել
*Vaio* - Իսպանիա-Ֆրանսիա - 2:2 (проход - Իսպանիա)
*Astgh* - Իսպանիա - Ֆրանսիա 2 - 0 Տորես, Սիլվա 
*Շինարար* - Ֆրանսիա
*Ռուֆուս* - այս խաղի համար կանխատեսում չի արել
*Ներսես_AM* - այս խաղի համար կանխատեսում չի արել

2-րդ փուլի արդյունքները
*Varzor* - 1
*Lusinamara* - 10
*Rammstein* - 0
*Soultaker* - 0
*ARam Grig* - 2
*Guest* - 10
*John* - 0
*Ռուսա* - 1+2=3
*Moonwalker* - 0
*Տրիբուն* - 0
*Vaio* - 1+2=3
*Astgh* - 10
*Շինարար* - 0
*Ռուֆուս* - 0
*Ներսես_AM* - 0

2-րդ փուլից հետո ամփոփիչ աղյուսակը
*Varzor* - 2
*Lusinamara* - 11
*Rammstein* - 1
*Soultaker* - 1
*ARam Grig* - 3
*Guest* - 11
*John* - 1
*Ռուսա* - 4
*Moonwalker* - 3
*Տրիբուն* - 0
*Vaio* - 3
*Astgh* - 10
*Շինարար* - 0
*Ռուֆուս* - 0
*Ներսես_AM* - 0

Ֆուտբոլային գուշակների հիթ շքերթն երկու տուրից հետո 11 միավորով գլխավորում են *Lusinamara*-ն և *Guest*-ը, սակայն լրացուցիչ ցուցանիշներով 1-ին հորիզոնականը զբաղեցնում է *Guest*-ը (ի տարբերություն *Lusinamara*-ի Գերմանիայի հաղթանակը գուշակել էր): Նրանց կրնկակոխ հետապնդում է *Astgh*-ը: Պայքարն իրոք որ շատ թեժ է:

Ուզում եմ հիշեցնել, որ նախապես կանխատեսումներ են ընդունվում ինչպես կիսաեզրափակիչ, այնպես էլ եզրարափակիչ խաղերի համար:

Այսքանով` ավարտում եմ, քանի որ Իսպանիա-Ֆրանսիա խաղից մենակ վերջի 10ր-ն եմ դիտել, ու մենակ այդ ժամանակահատվաի համար կարող եմ ասել, որ Իսպանիան էր վերահսկում խաղը, ֆրանսիացիք անատամ էին դարձել, իսկ վերջին րոպեին նշանակված 11 մետրանոցը տեղին էր: 70ր Ֆրանսիան ժամանակ ուներ խաղը գոնե լրացուցիչ ժամանակ տեղափոխելու, բայց իսպանացաիք դա թույլ չտվեցին: Դե մի Ռիբերիով ու Բենզեմայով հավաքական չի խաղա: Բայց այ աշխարհի խաղերին մենք կարգին Ֆրանսիա կտեսնենք  :Smile:

----------

Ambrosine (24.06.2012), Arpine (27.06.2012), Guest (24.06.2012), Lusinamara (24.06.2012), Vaio (24.06.2012), Շինարար (24.06.2012), Տրիբուն (24.06.2012)

----------


## Ambrosine

Շնորհակալություն` հաշվելու համար: Ափսոս Գերմանիա - Հունաստան խաղից առաջ գուշակություն չէի արել  :Jpit: 

Ֆրանսիան առաջին խաղակեսում ընդհանրապես չխաղաց: Նույնիսկ հազվադեպ էր սեփական կիսադաշտից դուրս գալիս, անընդհատ գրոհում էր Իսպանիան: Երկրորդ խաղակեսում` համեմատած առաջինի հետ, ավելի լավ էր խաղում Ֆրանսիայի հավաքականը, բայց դա բավարար չէր` Իսպանիային հաղթելու համար:

----------

Varzor (24.06.2012)

----------


## Ռուսա

Ահա թե ինչու և ինչպես ՌասսիՅան ԵՎՐՈ-ից թռավ... :LOL:

----------

Ambrosine (24.06.2012), Lusinamara (24.06.2012), Rammstein (24.06.2012), Tiger29 (28.05.2014), Vaio (24.06.2012), Varzor (03.07.2012), Տրիբուն (25.06.2012)

----------


## Lusinamara

> *Lusinamara* - 2 (Հույների *եփած* գնդակների քանակը գուշակելու համար)






> 2-րդ փուլի արդյունքները
> 
> *Lusinamara* - 10
> 
> 2-րդ փուլից հետո ամփոփիչ աղյուսակը
> 
> *Lusinamara* - 11


Հարգելի Վարզոր, շնորհակալություն, մեծ ծավալի աշխատանք եք կատարում ակումբի այս թեմայում /Սլավայի ականջը կանչի :Jpit: / :Smile:  
Ինձ հետաքրքիր է, նախո՞րդ, թե՞ այս անգամ էիք սխալ հաշվարկել, որ ինձ 11 միավոր ունեցա :Blush:  սա գնահատականի կռիվ չէ, մենք էլ դասախոս-ուսանող չենք :Jpit: , այլ առաջին տեղից զրկվելու փաստ է, հասկանում եք ինձ :LOL:  :Blush:

----------

Arpine (27.06.2012), Varzor (03.07.2012), Տրիբուն (24.06.2012)

----------


## Ջուզեպե Բալզամո

> Շնորհակալություն, բայց ճիշտ եմ կարդում: Գրել եմ 0:2-ի պայմաններում: Խոսքս Ֆրանսիային է վերաբերվում, ովքեր չհարգեցին ֆուտբոլը:


Էդքան խիստ պետք չի դատել ֆրանսիացիքին: Ֆուտբոլ գնդակով են խաղում, իսկ էն "մատադորները" սրիկայաբար գնդակը չէին տալիս իրենց… կամ, որ ավելի վատ, անտեղի խլում էին… եսիմ… թե չէ ասում ես չհարգել, բան…  :Wink: 

Մոռանալու էի հա՜, ես էլ մասնակցեմ, Անգլիա-Իտալիա 2-1

----------

Varzor (03.07.2012)

----------


## Raul Gonsalez

Անգլիա2-1Իտալիա
Գոլեր Ռունի 2 ,Դի Նատալե 1

----------


## Guest

Հաշիվը հիմնական ժամանակի համար ա չէ՞, թե չե ին կարծիքով լրաուցիչ ժամանակում ա Անգլիան խփելու հաղթական գոլը

----------

Varzor (03.07.2012)

----------


## Vaio

Ֆրանսիան, իրականում, լավ էլ մարզավիճակումա, լավ էլ թիմ ունի: 
Ամբողջ խնդիրը նրանումն է, որ Իսպանիան շատ ուժեղա, և վերջինս թույլ չտվեց Ֆրանսիային խաղ ցուցադրել:

----------


## Vaio

Անգլիա - Իտալիա *0:0*  (проход - Իտալիա)  (լրացիցիչ ժամանակ, հետո` հետխաղյա 11 մետրանոցներ)

----------

Ambrosine (25.06.2012), Varzor (03.07.2012), Տրիբուն (25.06.2012)

----------


## ARam Grig

Անգլիա 1:0 Իտալիա  (Ջերրարդ ջան միհատ շտրաֆից ստեղծագործի քո ձևերով  :Jpit: )
 Իսպանիա 1:1 Պորտուգալիա  (90 րոպեում,Գոլերն էլ Խավի,Մոուտինյո...Չգիտեմ ով կանցնի,բայց կուզեմ պորտաբույծները դուրս շպրտվեն հավիտյան :Angry2:  :Jpit:   Չնայած եթե ֆինալ էլ անցնի ավելի լավ,որովհետև Ֆինալում պարտվելը ավելի դաժան աաա,թշնամուս չեմ ցանկանա դաժե  :Jpit: )

----------

Lusinamara (24.06.2012), Varzor (03.07.2012), Ռուսա (24.06.2012)

----------


## Ռուսա

Անգլիա 2 : 0 Իտալիա  :Smile: 

Ռունի 23', Վոլքոթ 77'  :Shok:

----------

ARam Grig (24.06.2012), John (24.06.2012), Lusinamara (24.06.2012), Varzor (03.07.2012)

----------


## Շինարար

Վարզոր, հաշիվ չեմ ասում, բայց Անգլիան ա անցնելու: Ես տենց եմ ուզում  :Jpit:

----------

Varzor (03.07.2012)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> *Տրիբուն* - այս խաղի համար կանխատեսում չի արել


Սլավիկ ջան, ես էս խաղի համար կանխատեսում չեմ արել, բայց իմ կանխատեսումը վերջնական արդյունքին ա վերաբերվում: 




> Ֆինալ, Իսպանիա-Իտալիա: *Ու Իտալիան չեմպիոն*


Էս սցենարին ոչ մեկը չի հավատում ոնց որ: Այնպես որ, պահանջում եմ մի անգամից 50 միավոր, եթե ճիշտ դուրս գամ:

----------

Varzor (03.07.2012)

----------


## Ambrosine

Շատ դժվար ա գուշակություն անել: Երեկ որոշել էի, որ Իտալիան է հաղթելու, իսկ այսօր առավոտվանից մտածում եմ :Ճ Ոչ մեկ իմ համար ֆավորիտ չի, հավասար են: Երկուսն էլ պաշտպանության վրա կենտրոնանում են, հետո հարմար պահի հասնում մրցակցի դարպասի մոտ: Այսօր հորեղբայրս ինձ քիչ էր մնում` մտափոխեր. իր մոտեցումը այն է, որ Գերմանիա - Անգլիա խաղը շատ ավելի հետաքրքիր կլինի. երկուսն էլ ուժային խաղ են ցույց տալիս: Բայց քանի որ ես անգլիացիներին տանել չեմ կարողանում, ուրեմն իմ շամանները այսօր աշխատելու են Իտալիայի հավաքականի համար:

Անգլիա - Իտալիա
0 - 1 (Պիրլո. հավանաբար ստանդարտ դիրքից  :Jpit: )

----------

Varzor (03.07.2012), Տրիբուն (24.06.2012)

----------


## Ambrosine

Հարգելի Աննամառիա, Հունաստանը արդեն դուրս էր մնացել Եվրոյից, բայց հարցման մեջ 0 էր: Արդ, այդ ինչու՞ եք Հունաստանի օգտին քվեարկել (երևի թե այսօր)  :Jpit:   :Clean:

----------


## Շինարար

Էս ինչ նավսած խաղ ա :Angry2:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

*Մոդերատորական. Հարցումը թարմացվել է, խնդրում եմ կրկին քվեարկել այն թիմի օգտին, որը ձեր կարծիքով կդառնա Եվրոպայի չեմպիոն: Թեմայի առաջին գրառման մեջ տեղադրվել է նախորդ հարցման արդյունքները: Հաջորդ թարմացումը կլինի եզրափակիչից առաջ:*

----------

Ambrosine (25.06.2012), Varzor (03.07.2012)

----------


## Ambrosine

Այոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոո  :Clapping:   :LOL: :
Իրենց տեղում կանգնելով և 11 մետրանոցներով հաղթել փորձող անգլիացիները գնում են տուն  :Bye: :

----------

Varzor (03.07.2012), Տրիբուն (25.06.2012)

----------


## Տրիբուն

:Think:  Փաստորեն ֆուտբոլում էլ արդարության կա ... մեկ-մեկ: 

Իտալիան հազար անգամ ավելի արժանի էր, ու լավ ա որ անցավ:

----------

Ambrosine (25.06.2012), Varzor (03.07.2012)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Էս ինչ *նավսած* խաղ ա





> ...քանի որ ես անգլիացիներին տանել չեմ կարողանում, ուրեմն *իմ շամանները այսօր աշխատելու են Իտալիայի հավաքականի համար*:


 :Tongue:  Հըբը  :Jpit: :

----------

Varzor (03.07.2012), Շինարար (25.06.2012), Տրիբուն (25.06.2012)

----------


## Ջուզեպե Բալզամո

Պիրլոն իր հրաշալի հարվածով հոգեբանական պարտության մատնեց հակառակորդին

----------

Life (25.06.2012), Տրիբուն (25.06.2012)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Անգլիա - Իտալիա *0:0*  (проход - Իտալիա)  (լրացիցիչ ժամանակ, հետո` հետխաղյա 11 մետրանոցներ)


Vaio-ին մի 200 միավոր պետք ա տալ սրա համար: Ապեր, մյուս խաղի արդյունքներն ասա, գնանք փող դնենք էլի:

----------

Arpine (26.06.2012), Vaio (25.06.2012), Varzor (03.07.2012)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Սլավիկը քնել ա  :LOL:

----------

Ambrosine (25.06.2012), Vaio (25.06.2012)

----------


## Sagittarius

> Հըբը :


 :Angry2:  հեսա կիսաեզրափակիչում ձեր Իտալիային Գերմանիան քացու տակ կքցի, կիմանաք ինչ կա  :Beee:

----------

Lusinamara (25.06.2012), soultaker (25.06.2012)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Պիրլոն իր հրաշալի հարվածով հոգեբանական պարտության մատնեց հակառակորդին


Պիռլոն մենակով Իտալիային կարող ա չեմպոին սարքի: Տղեն սաղ կյանքը Միլանում էր խաղացել: Հիմարները անցած տարի վաճառեցին Յուվենթուսին, ինչա արդեն մեծ ա տարիքով, ու Պիռլոն մենակով Յուվենթուսին սարքեց Իտալիայի չեմպիոն:

----------


## Ambrosine

> հեսա կիսաեզրափակիչում ձեր Իտալիային Գերմանիան քացու տակ կքցի, կիմանաք ինչ կա


Sagittarius ջան, Իտալիան մերը չի, ուղղակի անգլիացիներին հեչ չեմ սիրում  :Jpit: : Իսկ Գերմանիա - Իտալիա խաղում չես կարող ասել, թե որ թիմը կհաղթի. Իտալիան շատ ծանր բնավորությամբ թիմ ա: Թերևս, իրար արժեն  :Vayreni:   :Jpit: :

հ.գ. Պիրլոյին ես էլ եմ շատ հարգում, իզուր չի, որ նշել էի, թե ինքն է գոլի հեղինակ դառնալու :Ճ

----------


## Ambrosine

> Սլավիկը քնել ա


Ինքը խաղն էլ նայած չի լինի  :LOL: :

----------


## Rammstein

Պորտուգալիա - Իսպանիա` 1:1 (11 մետրանոցներով Իսպանիան կհաղթի, չնայած որ Պորտուգալիան էլ հաղթի, մեղմ ասած չեմ տխրի):
Գերմանիա - Իտալիա` 3-1

Հ.Գ. Չնայած չէ, միտքս փոխում եմ, Իտալիան որ էսօր Անգլիային չկարացավ գոլ խփի, Գերմանիային պիտի որ ընդհանրապես չկարանա: Նենց որ երեւի 3:0:  :Jpit:

----------

Varzor (03.07.2012)

----------


## Monk

Ժողովուրդ, էսօր խաղ կա՞, թե՞ ընդմիջում կտան:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Ընդմիջում ա, հաջորդ խաղը չորեքշաբթի ա

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk 2

----------

Monk (25.06.2012), Շինարար (25.06.2012)

----------


## Ambrosine

*Մոդերատորական. թեմայի հարցումը փակվելու է չորեքշաբթի օրվա խաղից անմիջապես առաջ:*

----------

Sagittarius (25.06.2012)

----------


## Vaio

> Vaio-ին մի 200 միավոր պետք ա տալ սրա համար: Ապեր, մյուս խաղի արդյունքներն ասա, գնանք փող դնենք էլի:


Հիմա արդեն վախում եմ գուշակություն անեմ, որտև կարողա սխալ լինի ու էտ "դրական" անունս ջուրը կընկնի ))

Ոնց նայում եմ, եզրափակիչում խաղալու են Գերմանիա - Իսպանիա, ինչը, իհրակե, այդպես էի մտածում դեռ շուտվանից:

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ժողովուրդ, անհանգիստ եմ, հո Սլավիկի հետ բան չի եղել ?

----------

Arpine (27.06.2012), Lusinamara (26.06.2012), Moonwalker (26.06.2012), soultaker (25.06.2012)

----------


## soultaker

Նոր խաղադրույքներ`

Պորտուգալիա 1 : 2 Իսպանիա

----------

Varzor (03.07.2012)

----------


## Moonwalker

Պորտուգալիա - Իսպանիա 2-3
Գերմանիա - Իտալիա 3-1

----------

Varzor (03.07.2012)

----------


## Raul Gonsalez

Պորտուգալիա1-0Իսպանիա

Գերմանիա2-1Իտալիա

----------

Varzor (03.07.2012)

----------


## Sagittarius

Պորտուգալիա 1-2 Իսպանիա

Գերմանիա 2-0 Իտալիա

----------

Varzor (03.07.2012)

----------


## Vaio

Պորտուգալիա - Իսպանիա  *2:2*  (проход - Իսպանիա) (լրացուցիչ ժամանակ)

----------

Varzor (03.07.2012)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Պորտուգալիա - Իսպանիա 1-3
Գերմանիա - Իտալիա 1-1 (անցնում ա Իտալիան)

----------

Varzor (03.07.2012), Տրիբուն (27.06.2012)

----------


## lampone

Պորտուգալիա - Իսպանիա  2-3 
Գերմանիա - Իտալիա        2-0  
 :Think:

----------

Varzor (03.07.2012)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Պորտուգալիա - Իսպանիա 1-3
> Գերմանիա - Իտալիա 1-1 (անցնում ա Իտալիան)


 :Hands Up: 

Հաշիվները չգիտեմ, բայց արդյունքը սենց ա լինելու:

----------

Varzor (03.07.2012)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Հաշիվները չգիտեմ, բայց արդյունքը սենց ա լինելու:


Մենակ թե ըստ իմ կանխատեսումները չեմպիոնը հենց Իսպանիան ա դառնալու  :Jpit:

----------

Varzor (03.07.2012)

----------


## Lusinamara

Պորտուգալիա - Իսպանիա 1-2 
Գերմանիա - Իտալիա 3-1

----------

Varzor (03.07.2012)

----------


## Ambrosine

Քանի գնում, բարդանում ա գուշակելը: Երկու տարբերակ կա գլխումս.

1. 11 մետրանոցներով կանցնի Իսպանիան
2. Հիմնական ժամանակում կհաղթի Իսպանիան: Հաշվի առումով տատանվում եմ. ընդունում եմ, որ բավականին սուր հակագրոհներ կլինեն, բայց Կասիլյասը մեկից ավել գնդակ չի ընդունի, չեմ կարծում  :Nea: : Բայց քա՞նի գնդակ կխփի Իսպանիան: Դա հարցական ա, որովհետև մարդ չգիտի` Դել Բոսկեն Տորեսին խաղադաշտ դուրս կբերի՞, թե՞ Ֆաբրեգասին, թե՞ եսիմ ում: Կարևորը էն Վարդգեսին խաղադաշտ դուրս չբերի, ինչ ուզում ա անի  :Jpit: :

Լրացուցիչ ժամանակը ահավոր նյարդայնացնող ա, էլ չասեմ` 11 մետրանոց հարվածաշարը. ես ծերանում եմ մի քանի տարով: Քանի որ ցանկանում եմ երիտասարդ մնալ, ուրեմն 2-րդ տարբերակն եմ ընտրում: Այսպես`

Իսպանիա - Պորտուգալիա
2 - 1

Սիլվա, Տորես - Ռոնալդու. ինչպիսի անակնկալ  :Jpit: :

Պատրաստվենք ցլամարտի. ես պահանջում եմ մատադորների խաղ, համաձայն եմ նույնիսկ, որ երբեմն-երբեմն հանդես գան որպես պիկադորներ  :LOL: :
Ռաուլին նվեր կանեք  :Angry2: :

----------

John (28.06.2012), Varzor (03.07.2012)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Պորտուգալիա 0:1 Իսպանիա

----------

Varzor (03.07.2012)

----------


## Kita

պորտուգալիա 1-2 Իսպանիա

----------

Varzor (03.07.2012)

----------


## Շինարար

Իսպանիան արժանի չի ֆինալ խաղալու: Տուն-տունիկ են խաղում :Angry2:  :Angry2:

----------

Rammstein (28.06.2012), soultaker (28.06.2012)

----------


## Ջուզեպե Բալզամո

> Իսպանիան արժանի չի ֆինալ խաղալու: Տուն-տունիկ են խաղում


Սուտմեռուկի են տվել… ցուլին հոգնացնում են, երկրորդում փոթորիկ ա լինելու, կորրիդաաաա… արյան գետեր են հոսելու  :Wink:

----------


## Շինարար

> Սուտմեռուկի են տվել… ցուլին հոգնացնում են, երկրորդում փոթորիկ ա լինելու, կորրիդաաաա… արյան գետեր են հոսելու


Իմ նայած 45 րոպեի հաշվին թող սուտմեռուկիներ չտան :Goblin:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Իսպանիան արժանի չի ֆինալ խաղալու: Տուն-տունիկ են խաղում


Շին, էս առաջնությանը դու ում քվեարկել ես, դուրս ա թռել, նենց ուրախ եմ, Իսպանիային ձեն չես տվել  :Jpit:

----------

Quyr Qery (28.06.2012)

----------


## Շինարար

> Շին, էս առաջնությանը դու ում քվեարկել ես, դուրս ա թռել, նենց ուրախ եմ, Իսպանիային ձեն չես տվել


Չեմ էլ տալու, եթե Պորտուգալը թռնի, հաջորդ թիրախս Գերմանիան ա :LOL:

----------


## Monk

Չգիտեմ էս խաղը ոնց կավարտվի, և արդյո՞ք ճիշտ եմ գուշակել չեմպիոնին, բայց մի բան վստահ կարող եմ ասել. էս առաջնության ամենագեղեցիկ ֆուտբոլը Պորտուգալիան է խաղում և ամենաարժանին է չեմպիոն դառնալու: Նույնիսկ առաջին խաղում պարտություն կրելը չի ստվերում այն փաստը, որ Գերմանիայից ավելի գեղեցիկ էին խաղում:

----------

Arpine (28.06.2012), Quyr Qery (28.06.2012), Շինարար (28.06.2012), Ջուզեպե Բալզամո (28.06.2012)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Երկուսն էլ թիմ չեն, փաստորեն: Առաջնության ամենատխուր խաղն ա: Իտալիա-Գերմանիա զույգից որն էլ դուրս գա ֆինալում սրանց հում-հում կուտի:

----------

Sagittarius (28.06.2012)

----------


## Ջուզեպե Բալզամո

Պորտուգալացիք լավ են խաղում, բայց "ամենա"… չէ, ամենալավն իմ կարծիքով գերմանացիք են խաղում: Իսկ էսօր, էսօր պորտուգալացիք շատ լավ են խաղում, "ցուլը" դիմացկուն դուրս եկավ, դիխանին լավն ա, բայց մեկ ա… մատադորները վերջում ցուլերին սպանում են  :Wink:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Օլե՜  :Love:

----------

Quyr Qery (28.06.2012)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Իսպանիան հաղթեց ոչ թե որովհետև լավ էր խաղում ու ավելի արժանի էր, այլ որովհետև Պորտուգալացիք են լուզեր, Անգլիացիների պես:

----------

Sagittarius (28.06.2012), Varzor (03.07.2012)

----------


## Arpine

Մինչև վերջ հավասար գնում էին, միայն ամենավերջում թիթեռը իսպանացիների նժարին կանգնեց :Jpit: 
Շնորհավոր.






Հ.Գ.Ք. Ռոնալդոն էր մեղկ:ՃՃ

----------

Quyr Qery (28.06.2012)

----------


## Vaio

Փախած խաղ էր...

----------

John (28.06.2012), Quyr Qery (28.06.2012), Varzor (03.07.2012)

----------


## Rammstein

Երկուսն էլ վատ էին խաղում, բայց պորտուգալացիք գոնե ֆուտբոլ էին խաղում: Իսպանիան էդ էլ չէր կարում անի: Ափսոս, որ հերթական անգամ բախտները բերեց: Իսպանիան դեռ Խորվաթիային պիտի կրված լիներ:
 :Wacko:

----------

Monk (29.06.2012), soultaker (28.06.2012)

----------


## Vaio

Ժողովուրդ, կարողա վաղվա խաղն էլ գնա 0:0 ?  :Think:

----------

Arpine (28.06.2012)

----------


## Vaio

> Հ.Գ.Ք. Ռոնալդոն էր մեղկ:ՃՃ


Հա, մազ էր մնում, որ լացեր: Վայթե շատը տխրել էր ոչ թե սեփական հավաքականի պարտության, այլ` պենալ չխփելու մեջ:

----------

Arpine (28.06.2012), Quyr Qery (28.06.2012), Ռուֆուս (28.06.2012)

----------


## Ambrosine

Ուռաաաա՜  :Jpit: :

Առաջին խաղակեսում նյարդերի վրա էի, շատ տհաճ խաղակես էր: Երկրորդի ժամանակ քունս տարավ: Ավելացրածը լավն էր, բայց հասանք էլի 11 մետրանոցներին:
Եթե ճիշտ զգացի, իսպանացիները շատ հոգնած էին, ամեն կերպ խուսափում էին գրոհներից ու սուր հակագրոհներից, էներգիա չէին ուզում ծախսել: Լավ, դա արդեն անցյալ է` այս պահի հաշվարկով :ՃՃ Իսպանիա չեմպիոն  :Goblin: :

----------

Quyr Qery (28.06.2012)

----------


## Շինարար

Գերմանիա-Իտալիա խաղում համակրանքս Գերմանիայի կողմն ա, իսկ ֆինալում նայած՝ ով կհայտնվի Իսպանիայի հետ, եթե գերմանիան, համակրանքս նույնն ա, եթե Իտալիան, ուրեմն Իսպանիային բալետ կանեմ: Իտալիայի հավաքականին մի տեսակ հեչ չեմ հավանում:

----------


## John

ո՞ւմ ա պետք առանց նորմալ հարձակվողի թիմը... նենց էլ մի ուրախանում են Իսպանիայի Հայաստանյան ֆանատները: Լուրջ զարմանում եմ համ իրանց վրա համ էլ են Բոսկեի... Լորյենտեի պես տղուն խորը պահեստ ա ուղարկել, ինչ-որ Նեգրեդո, Նավաս, եսիմինչ... էլ չեմ ասում Տորրեսի մասին... էս առաջնությունում միայն Իռլանդիային են նորմալ հաղթել՝ էդ էլ չասեմ առաջին րոպեներից հարձակման ծայրում ով էր խաղում...

----------

Quyr Qery (28.06.2012), Ջուզեպե Բալզամո (28.06.2012)

----------


## Ջուզեպե Բալզամո

> *ո՞ւմ ա պետք առանց նորմալ հարձակվողի թիմը*... նենց էլ մի ուրախանում են Իսպանիայի Հայաստանյան ֆանատները: Լուրջ զարմանում եմ համ իրանց վրա համ էլ են Բոսկեի... *Լորյենտեի պես տղուն խորը պահեստ ա ուղարկել, ինչ-որ Նեգրեդո, Նավաս, եսիմինչ... էլ չեմ ասում Տորրեսի մասին.*.. էս առաջնությունում միայն Իռլանդիային են նորմալ հաղթել՝ էդ էլ չասեմ առաջին րոպեներից հարձակման ծայրում ով էր խաղում...


Միանշանակ համաձայն եմ, ինքս էլ սպասում էի երեկվա խաղին տեսնել Լորենտե, Պեդրո, Տորրես (Սեսկ) եռյակ հարձակման գծում՝ երկու գնդակ պահող, պաշտպանություն պատառոտող հարձակվող և մեկ եզրափակող: Ու պորտուգալացիների դեմ դա հաստատ աշխատելու էր: Բայց… 
Իսպանիայի օգտին քվեարկելով հանդերձ, պորտուգալիայի հաղթանակը կտեսնեի ավելի արդար: Մի պահ մտածեցի թե պաշտպանություն են փորձարկում իսպանացիք, գերմանիայի հետ խաղին են պատրաստվում, հակառակորդ քնացնելու, հարձակման ալիքը թաղելու պատրաստություն են տեսնում… ու սպասում էի, որ հիշյալ եռյակին հեսա դաշտ կհանի, հարցեր լուծելու…  :Wacko:   Ալվեշի աջ կոշիկին ղուրբան ըլլեն:

----------

Quyr Qery (28.06.2012)

----------


## Ozon

Եվրո 2012.Գերմանիա - Իտալիա.պատմական պահից ժամեր առաջ

http://www.24online.am/sport/item/1305-germany

Շատ հետքրքիր հոդվածա: Զարմանալին նա է, որ Գերմանիան պաշտոնական խաղերում Իտալիային երբեք չի հաղթել:

----------


## Տրիբուն

Առաջնությունների ժամանակ երբեք չեմ երկրպագել ո՛չ Գերմանիային, ո՛չ Իտալիային, բայց պետք ա ընդունել, որ էս երկու թիմերն են Եվրոպայի իսկական ճիշտ ու տղա թիմերը. դուխով, միշտ հաղթող, միշտ արդյունք տվող: Մեջները չկա լացել-մացել, ժելեյած գլխով սիմպո տղեք, կապիկություն անողներ ...

----------

Lusinamara (28.06.2012), Quyr Qery (28.06.2012), Sagittarius (28.06.2012), soultaker (28.06.2012), Varzor (03.07.2012)

----------


## Quyr Qery

Գերմանիան որձ թիմ է, սիրում եմ իրանց: Իրանց եմ եսօր բալետ անելու, էդ Իտալիային մի տեսակ սիրտս չի կպնում, էն չեն էլի: 
Բայց երեկվա խաղը... Պորտուգալիան լավ խաղ ցույց տվեց, մեննակ թե ես իմ Իսպանիա յարն եմ սիրում: :Love:  ապրեն իրանք: Բայց Ջոնի հետ էլ համամիտ եմ, Տոռռեսի ու Լյորենտոյի պես խաղացողներին թողել, եսիմ ում է հանել խաղի:
Կասիլյասը լավ դարպասապահ է, լրջով: :Blush:

----------

Lusinamara (28.06.2012), soultaker (28.06.2012)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Գերմանիան որձ թիմ է, սիրում եմ իրանց:


Նույն ձևի որձ թիմ էլ Իատալիան ա: Բայց ես երկուսին էլ չեմ սիրում: Այ սենց պարադոքս: 

Իսպանիային եմ սիրում, բայց Իսպանիան ոնց որ Անգլո-Պորտուգալական լուզերությունից դեռ լրիվ չի ազատվել: Երկու նախորդ չեմպիոնությունները հերիք չէին երևի: 

Արդյունքում, ֆինալում կամ Իտալիան կամ Գերմանիան Իսպանիայի բմբուլները քամուն ա տալու: Ես Իտալիայի վրա ստաֆկա կանեի:

----------


## Quyr Qery

> Նույն ձևի որձ թիմ էլ Իատալիան ա: Բայց ես երկուսին էլ չեմ սիրում: Այ սենց պարադոքս: 
> 
> Իսպանիային եմ սիրում, բայց Իսպանիան ոնց որ Անգլո-Պորտուգալական լուզերությունից դեռ լրիվ չի ազատվել: Երկու նախորդ չեմպիոնությունները հերիք չէին երևի: 
> 
> Արդյունքում, ֆինալում կամ Իտալիան կամ Գերմանիան Իսպանիայի բմբուլները քամուն ա տալու: Ես Իտալիայի վրա ստաֆկա կանեի:


Չի տալու Տրբուն ձյա:  :Sad:  ես իրանց սիրում եմ: Իտալիան մի տեսակ անկապ թիմ է, չգիտեմ, սիմպատիաս չի բռնում, ու հեչ էլ լավ չեն խաղում: Գերմանացոնք հազար անգամ լավն են, ուժեղ են, լավ ֆուտբոլ են ցույց տալիս, ու իրանց լավ խաղի համար իրանք են արժանի չեմպիոն դառնալու, բայց մեկ է, ես իմ Իսպանիային եմ բալետ անելու:

----------


## Vaio

Գերմանիա - Իտալիա - 1:0  (Գոլը կխփի, միգուցե, Bastian Schweinsteiger)

----------

Varzor (03.07.2012)

----------


## Lusinamara

Մի տեսակ անհավես եմ էս թեման մտնելիս.. Varzor-ն ուր ա? :Sad:

----------

soultaker (28.06.2012), Varzor (03.07.2012)

----------


## soultaker

Գերմանիա 2 - 0 Իտալիա (Գոմես, Շվայնշտայգեր)

----------

Varzor (03.07.2012)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Առաջնությունների ժամանակ երբեք չեմ երկրպագել ո՛չ Գերմանիային, ո՛չ Իտալիային, բայց պետք ա ընդունել, որ էս երկու թիմերն են Եվրոպայի իսկական ճիշտ ու տղա թիմերը. դուխով, միշտ հաղթող, միշտ արդյունք տվող: *Մեջները չկա լացել-մացել, ժելեյած գլխով սիմպո տղեք, կապիկություն անողներ ...*


 :LOL:  ...



> Մի տեսակ անհավես եմ էս թեման մտնելիս.. Varzor-ն ուր ա?


Արդեն 4 օր ա, ակումբ չի մտնում: Ինքը էլ Սլավիկ չի, այս պահից` Խաչատուր Աբովյան  :Jpit: : Միայն թե լուրջ բան պատահած չլինի:




Ուզում էի գրեի Գերմանիա - Իտալիա 3 - 0 ու վերջ, եթե բաց ֆուտբոլ լիներ, բայց ախր Իտալիան... իրենք որ մի գոլ խփեն, վերջ, գերմանացիք մաշվելու են, որ Բուֆոնի դարպասի կողքը հայտնվելու բախտին արժանանան: Գոլ խփողների հաշվով էլ վստահ չեմ. Շվայնշտայգերի մասնակցությունն էլ 100 %-ով չի  :Mda: :

Լավ, Գերմանիա - Իտալիա 
1 - 0 (բայց սրտիս խորքում Իտալիայի կողմից եմ լինելու)
Գոմես  :Xeloq: :

Ասենք ոչ ավելացված ժամանակին  :Angry2: :

----------

Varzor (03.07.2012)

----------


## Sagittarius

> ...
> 
> Արդեն 4 օր ա, ակումբ չի մտնում: Ինքը էլ Սլավիկ չի, այս պահից` Խաչատուր Աբովյան : Միայն թե լուրջ բան պատահած չլինի:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ուզում էի գրեի Գերմանիա - Իտալիա 3 - 0 ու վերջ, եթե բաց ֆուտբոլ լիներ, բայց ախր Իտալիան... իրենք որ մի գոլ խփեն, վերջ, գերմանացիք մաշվելու են, որ Բուֆոնի դարպասի կողքը հայտնվելու բախտին արժանանան: Գոլ խփողների հաշվով էլ վստահ չեմ. *Շվայնշտայգերի մասնակցությունն էլ 100 %-ով չի :
> *
> ...


Առանց իրա էլ լավ յոլա կգնանք... ինքը էս տարվա կլասիկ լուզերներից ա, Ռոբենի ու Ռիբերիի հետ միասին  :Jpit:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Գերմանական փուչիկը պայթե՞ց  :Jpit:  Բալոտելլի՜  :Jpit:

----------

Varzor (03.07.2012), Ներսես_AM (28.06.2012), Տրիբուն (29.06.2012)

----------


## Ջուզեպե Բալզամո

> Գերմանական փուչիկը պայթե՞ց  Բալոտելլի՜


Դեռ չշտապենք: Իտալացիք գազավատ են անում, բայց գերմանացիք դեռ ասելու բան ունեն: Երեկվա պանիխիդայից հետո, կարգին խաղ ա… 
իսկ մեկնաբաններին պետք ա երշիկի արտադրամաս ուղարկել… Բոատենգ, բոատենգ… ո՞րտեղից են պեղում դրանց

----------


## Tiger29

Լավություն անողի գլուխը միշտ ծակ է:
Իսպանիան հիմա նստած մտածում ա ինձ պետք էր, որ լավություն արեցի  :Smile:

----------


## Տրիբուն

Աաաաահ, Աաաաաահ ... Իտալիան hardcore porno արեց ..  :Hands Up:

----------

Varzor (03.07.2012), Հայկօ (29.06.2012), Ներսես_AM (29.06.2012), Ռուֆուս (29.06.2012)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Գերմանական փուչիկը պայթե՞ց  Բալոտելլի՜


Ու ոնց հետո Դի Նատալին էն երկու գյոզալ պահը վարի տվեց ...  :Sad:  Մարկիզիոն էլ վրից ...

----------

Varzor (03.07.2012)

----------


## Vaio

Ժողովուրդ, աբսուրդը գիտեք որնա, որ էտ Բալոտելի կոչեցյալը ամբողջ տուրնիրում մատը մատին չէր տալիս, իսկ հիմա էլ չափազանց կարևոր խաղում խփումա երկու գոլ: Ով կմտածեր??? Ոչ ոք: Այ քեզ բան.............

*ԻՍՊԱՆԻԱ չեմպիոն!!!!*

----------

Varzor (03.07.2012)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

*Մոդերատորական. Հարցումը թարմացվել է, խնդրում եմ կրկին քվեարկել այն երկրի օգտին ով ձեր կարծիքով կդառնա չեմպիոն: Նախորդ հարցման արդյունքները տեղադրվել են թեմայի առաջին գրառման մեջ:*

----------

Ambrosine (29.06.2012), Varzor (03.07.2012)

----------


## Rammstein

> Գերմանական փուչիկը պայթե՞ց  Բալոտելլի՜


Հես ա որ ամսի 1-ին էդ նույն Բալոտելլին իսպանական փուչիկը պայթացնի, էդ ժամանակ փուչիկներից կխոսաս:  :Beee: 
Ճիշտ ա, կարող ա իսպանական փուչիկը մեթանով լինի լցված, բայց դե էդ ոչինչ:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Հես ա որ ամսի 1-ին էդ նույն Բալոտելլին իսպանական փուչիկը պայթացնի, էդ ժամանակ փուչիկներից կխոսաս: 
> Ճիշտ ա, կարող ա իսպանական փուչիկը մեթանով լինի լցված, բայց դե էդ ոչինչ:


Նույն բանը երկու տարի առաջ էլ եմ լսել  :Jpit:  Չանցավ  :Jpit:

----------


## soultaker

Գերմանիան եթե չեմպիոն չէր դառնալու, ավելի լավ էր շուտ պարտվեր, որ երկրպագուներից շատերը Իսպանիա/Իտալիա-ի նման թիմերի խաղը ստիպված չնայեն: Շնորհակալություն Գերմանիային, որ իր երկրպագուներին ազատեց ֆինալում իսպանիայի խաղը նայելուց:

----------


## Monk

Մտքովս չէր անցնի, որ Իսպանիա-Իտալիա խաղում, էն էլ չեմպիոնության համար, Իտալիային «բալետ» կանեմ: Իտալական անհամ, պաշտպանական խաղը երբեք չեմ սիրել,  իսկ Իսպանիան միշտ էլ իմ ֆավորիտների մեջ է եղել: Բայց հիմա հակառակ պատկերն է. իտալացիները հաճելիորեն զարմացնում են համեմատաբար գեղեցիկ խաղով, իսկ իսպանացիների միօրինակ խաղից՝ գնդակ պահել և առիթից օգտվելով արդյունք կորզել, արդեն զզվել եմ: Ես ֆուտբոլ եմ սիրում, ոչ թե երկրների անուններ:

----------

Rammstein (29.06.2012), Tiger29 (29.06.2012), Ջուզեպե Բալզամո (29.06.2012)

----------


## Vaio

> իտալացիները հաճելիորեն զարմացնում են համեմատաբար գեղեցիկ խաղով


Սա միակ դեպքնա, որ Իտալացիների մոտ խաղը ստացվեց, այսինքն` շատ հավանականա, որ եզրափակիչում Իտալացիենրի մոտ խաղը չստացվի:

----------


## Monk

> Սա միակ դեպքնա, որ Իտալացիների մոտ խաղը ստացվեց, այսինքն` շատ հավանականա, որ եզրափակիչում Իտալացիենրի մոտ խաղը չստացվի:


Միակ դեպքը խաղի իմաստո՞վ, թե՞ առաջնության:

----------


## Vaio

> Միակ դեպքը խաղի իմաստո՞վ, թե՞ առաջնության:


Այս առաջնության (Euro-2012) :

Բալոտելիի օրինակը շատ վառա տվյալ դեպքում: Էտ ֆուտբոլիստը չորս խաղում անկապ խաղաց, բայց այսօրվա խաղում (հինգերորդ խաղում) մարդու մոտ խաղը կպավ, ուղղակի իրա բախտից ու Իտալիայի բախտից էտ լավ խաղը ստացվեց անչափ կարևոր` այսօրվա խաղում:

----------


## Vaio

Մինչ օրս ամենաշատը ֆուտբոլիստների կողմից խփվել է 3-ական գոլ, ինչը, բնականաբար, չափազանց փոքր ցուցանիշ է: 

3-ական գոլ խփել են (Ռմբարկուներ)` 

-Մանջուկիչ (Խորվաթիա),
-Գոմես (Գերմանիա),
-Ձագոև (Ռուսաստան),
-Ռոնալդու (Պորտուգալիա),
-Բալոտելի (Իտալիա) : 

Կա'մ այս 3 գնդակները կմնան, կա'մ էլ` Բալոտելին եզրափակչում գոլ կխփի և կդառնա EURO-2012-ի ռմբարկուն: 

Իմ կարծիքով 3 գնդակից ավելի ոչ ոքին չի հաջողվի խփել:

----------


## dvgray

սենց ֆուտբոլ, ոնց որ իտալիան ա խաղում, ինքը երբևիցէ չի խաղացել: գեղեցկագույն ֆուտբոլ: անեմ ինչը տեղը տեղին:
վիվա իտալիա ...  

մենակ իտալացիք էն, որ ֆուտբոլ են խաղում/ մի էիչ էլ անգլիացիք /, իսկական, կոմբինացիոն, ժոստկի, հիանալի համագործակցելով:
դատավորը քիչ մնաց փչացներ խաղը իրա դեղին անկապ քարտերով: ուղղակի անկապություն ա, սենց ամեն մի տուգանայինի համար դեղին հանելը: ոնց որ բալետ լինի...

իտալա - չեմպիոն

----------

Տրիբուն (29.06.2012)

----------


## Monk

> Այս առաջնության (Euro-2012) :
> 
> Բալոտելիի օրինակը շատ վառա տվյալ դեպքում: Էտ ֆուտբոլիստը չորս խաղում անկապ խաղաց, բայց այսօրվա խաղում (հինգերորդ խաղում) մարդու մոտ խաղը կպավ, ուղղակի իրա բախտից ու Իտալիայի բախտից էտ լավ խաղը ստացվեց անչափ կարևոր` այսօրվա խաղում:


Ես Բալոտելլիին կոնկրետ ի նկատի չունեի, այլ թիմը: Իսկ թիմը վատ չի խաղացել: Անցած խաղում ես անգլիացիներին էին «բալետ» անում, բայց խաղի ընթացքում վերաբերմունքս փոխվեց, էլի իտալացիներն ավելի լավ խաղացին:
Հ.Գ. Բալոտելլիին չեմ էլ սիրում, չնայած Մանչեսթեր Սիթիում էլի վատ չէր հանդես գալիս և ահագին նպաստեց չեմպիոնության հարցում:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> սենց ֆուտբոլ, ոնց որ իտալիան ա խաղում, ինքը երբևիցէ չի խաղացել: գեղեցկագույն ֆուտբոլ: անեմ ինչը տեղը տեղին:
> վիվա իտալիա ...


Պիռլոն ա տղեն, Պիռլոոոոոոոոոոոն

----------

Ambrosine (29.06.2012), dvgray (30.06.2012)

----------


## Գալաթեա

Իտալիա, Բուֆոն...  :Love: 
Իմ ջահել տարիների սեր  :Smile:

----------

Տրիբուն (29.06.2012)

----------


## Ambrosine

Տրիբուն, սաղ քո նավսն էր  :Jpit: :

Գերմանացիք կրվեցին` իրենց չափից դուրս ինքնավստահության պատճառով: Դրա համար ա կարևոր անտեսել էդ բուքմեյքերաչգիտեմինչզիբիլները. բացի փողեր "գողանալուց", մարզիկների հոգեբանական վիճակի վրա էլ են ազդում: Իսկ իտալացիք դուրս եկան խաղադաշտ ազատ ու անկաշկանդ, դեռ մի հատ էլ ցույց տվեցին, թե ոնց են ֆուտբոլ խաղում: Կարճ ասած, Դել Բոսկեն, հուսով եմ, նորից նեգրեդոներին դաշտ չի դուրս բերի, այլ` լուրջ, կազմակերպված հարձակման գիծ: Իսկ պաշտպանությունում Պեպեին հրահանգ, հատուկ հրահանգ` Բալոտելին չերևա դաշտում  :Jpit: :

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ժողովուրդ, էն Սլավիկի համարն ով ունի, մի հատ զանգեք, փիս անհանգիստ եմ ....  :Sad:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Ժողովուրդ, էն Սլավիկի համարն ով ունի, մի հատ զանգեք, փիս անհանգիստ եմ ....


Սլավիկն ո՞վ ա:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տրիբուն, սաղ քո նավսն էր :
> 
> Գերմանացիք կրվեցին` իրենց չափից դուրս ինքնավստահության պատճառով: Դրա համար ա կարևոր անտեսել էդ բուքմեյքերաչգիտեմինչզիբիլները. բացի փողեր "գողանալուց", մարզիկների հոգեբանական վիճակի վրա էլ են ազդում: Իսկ իտալացիք դուրս եկան խաղադաշտ ազատ ու անկաշկանդ, դեռ մի հատ էլ ցույց տվեցին, թե ոնց են ֆուտբոլ խաղում: Կարճ ասած, Դել Բոսկեն, հուսով եմ, նորից նեգրեդոներին դաշտ չի դուրս բերի, այլ` լուրջ, կազմակերպված հարձակման գիծ: Իսկ պաշտպանությունում Պեպեին հրահանգ, հատուկ հրահանգ` Բալոտելին չերևա դաշտում :


Աստղո ջան, մի նեղացի, ես էլ եմ Իսպանիայի երկրպագու: Բայց Իտալիայի դեմ խաղ չկա, թիմ ա, ԹԻՄ: Ես դեռ առաջնության ամենսկզբում եմ ասել, թր Իտալիան կդառնա ու ոնց կդառնա: Այ սենց, մանրից, իրա խոդով, մի գոլի տարբերությամբ, պենալով, նիչյայով, բանով: ՈՒ իտալիայում կա մի հատ մեծ հոգի, որ ոչ մի թիմ չունի - ՊԻՌԼՈ: 

Էտ տղու խաղին նայում եմ ու աչքերիս չեմ հավատում, ու 32-33 տարեկան ա: Ամեն ինչ անում ա: Տենց հենակետային կիսապաշտպան ոչ մի թիմ չունի:

----------

Ambrosine (29.06.2012), Monk (29.06.2012), Գալաթեա (29.06.2012), Ջուզեպե Բալզամո (29.06.2012)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Սլավիկն ո՞վ ա:


Ակումբի ֆուտբոլային մեկնաբանը, Գալ:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Ակումբի ֆուտբոլային մեկնաբանը, Գալ:


Հա.. 
Մենք Վեստում էինք նայում, վերջում լավ շուխուռ էր էնտեղ, չէր լսվում ծելիկի ձենը:
Բան ա եղել, որ ես չեմ իմացե՞լ Սլավիկի հետ  :Smile:

----------

Quyr Qery (29.06.2012)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ժողովուրդ, էն Սլավիկի համարն ով ունի, մի հատ զանգեք, փիս անհանգիստ եմ ....


Զրուցարանում արդեն ուղերձ եմ հղել  :Jpit:  Որ օգուտ չլինի, սպորտ բաժնում հայտարարություն կտանք  :Jpit: 




> Աստղո ջան, մի նեղացի, ես էլ եմ Իսպանիայի երկրպագու: Բայց Իտալիայի դեմ խաղ չկա, թիմ ա, ԹԻՄ: Ես դեռ առաջնության ամենսկզբում եմ ասել, թր Իտալիան կդառնա ու ոնց կդառնա: Այ սենց, մանրից, իրա խոդով, մի գոլի տարբերությամբ, պենալով, նիչյայով, բանով: ՈՒ իտալիայում կա մի հատ մեծ հոգի, որ ոչ մի թիմ չունի - ՊԻՌԼՈ: 
> 
> Էտ տղու խաղին նայում եմ ու աչքերիս չեմ հավատում, ու 32-33 տարեկան ա: Ամեն ինչ անում ա: Տենց հենակետային կիսապաշտպան ոչ մի թիմ չունի:


Այ էդ ոգին ա, որ շատ թիմերում պակասում ա: Թեկուզ Ռեալ Մադրիդում. էդ իմ ցավոտ տեղն ա, թեման չվերաբացեմ:
Իտալիան շատ ուժեղ խաղում ա, բայց կայուն չի: Այ էդ անկայունությունը իրեն ամեն անգամ զրկում է ֆավորիտ լինելուց, իսկ ինքը հանգիստ, քո ասած` ոչ ոքի-ով, 11 մետրանոցներով, չգիտեմ ինչերով հասնում են ֆինալ ու...
Մնում ա` Իսպանիան անլուրջ չմոտենա, էս խաղից լուրջ հետևություններ անի, թե չէ Պորտուգալիայի հետ խաղը ահավոր նյարդային ու անորակ խաղ էր:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Այ էդ ոգին ա, որ շատ թիմերում պակասում ա: Թեկուզ Ռեալ Մադրիդում. էդ իմ ցավոտ տեղն ա, թեման չվերաբացեմ:
> Իտալիան շատ ուժեղ խաղում ա, բայց կայուն չի: Այ էդ անկայունությունը իրեն ամեն անգամ զրկում է ֆավորիտ լինելուց, իսկ ինքը հանգիստ, քո ասած` ոչ ոքի-ով, 11 մետրանոցներով, չգիտեմ ինչերով հասնում են ֆինալ ու...
> Մնում ա` Իսպանիան անլուրջ չմոտենա, էս խաղից լուրջ հետևություններ անի, թե չէ Պորտուգալիայի հետ խաղը ահավոր նյարդային ու անորակ խաղ էր:


Գերմանիան էլ ռոբոտի պես կայուն-կայուն խաղում ա, հասնում ա պոլուֆինալ՝ կրվում ա:
Ու՞մ ա պետք:

----------

Տրիբուն (29.06.2012)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Գերմանիան էլ ռոբոտի պես կայուն-կայուն խաղում ա, հասնում ա պոլուֆինալ՝ կրվում ա:
> Ու՞մ ա պետք:


Էդ էլ մյուս ծայրահեղությունն ա  :Jpit: : Բայց ոչ մեկ էս առումով Անգլիային չի հասնի: Մի հատ թիվ գիտեն իրենք ազգովի` 1966. դրանով իրենց ֆուտբոլային թվարկությունը ավարտվում ա: Թե ասա ինչի Հայաստանս չգնաց  :Cray: : Ես էս մտքի հետ դեռ չեմ հաշտվում :Ճ

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Զրուցարանում արդեն ուղերձ եմ հղել  Որ օգուտ չլինի, սպորտ բաժնում հայտարարություն կտանք 
> 
> 
> 
> Այ էդ ոգին ա, որ շատ թիմերում պակասում ա: Թեկուզ Ռեալ Մադրիդում. էդ իմ ցավոտ տեղն ա, թեման չվերաբացեմ:
> Իտալիան շատ ուժեղ խաղում ա, բայց կայուն չի: Այ էդ անկայունությունը իրեն ամեն անգամ զրկում է ֆավորիտ լինելուց, իսկ ինքը հանգիստ, քո ասած` ոչ ոքի-ով, 11 մետրանոցներով, չգիտեմ ինչերով հասնում են ֆինալ ու...
> Մնում ա` Իսպանիան անլուրջ չմոտենա, էս խաղից լուրջ հետևություններ անի, թե չէ Պորտուգալիայի հետ խաղը ահավոր նյարդային ու անորակ խաղ էր:


Աստղո ջան, Իտալիայից ավելի կայուն թիմ չկա Եվրոպայում - 4 անգամ աշխարհի չեմպիոն, կատա՞կ ես անում: Հենց էտ ա, որ Իտալիային տարբերում ա մյուս թիմերից՝ լուզերներից  :LOL:  Ցավոք ստրի ինչ-որ տեղ նաև Իսպանիայից: Իտալիայի պես թիմ Եվրոպայում մեկ էլ մեր մեջ ասած Գերմանիան ա, ու էլ չկա: Աշխարհի մաշստաբով մեկ էլ Բրազիլիան: Էս երեք երկիրը ֆուտբոլի ռուլիտ անողներն են: Մնացը, ում բախտը ոնց ու երբ կբերի  :LOL:

----------


## Sagittarius

Scheißeeeee!!!! :Angry2:  տուգանում եք, տուգանեք

----------

Rammstein (29.06.2012), soultaker (29.06.2012)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Scheißeeeee!!!! տուգանում եք, տուգանեք


Վույ  :Smile:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Scheißeeeee!!!! տուգանում եք, տուգանեք


 :LOL:  Չհասկացա, որ տուգանեմ, բայց եթե մյուսները կարող են գրել` viska barca կամ նման մի բան, ուրեմն դու էլ կարող ես սա գրել:

----------


## John

> Իսկ պաշտպանությունում *Պեպեին* հրահանգ, հատուկ հրահանգ` Բալոտելին չերևա դաշտում :


Աստղ, էս չլնի՞ ձեր կողմերում Պորտուգալիան է հաղթել երեկ  :LOL:

----------

Ambrosine (30.06.2012)

----------


## John

Հատուկ քվեարկել եմ Իսպանիային, որ պարտվի, ինչպես եղավ Անգլիայի ու Գերմանիայի դեպքում  :Tongue:  փաստորեն մի քիչ սնահավատ եմ...  :LOL:

----------

Varzor (03.07.2012)

----------


## ARam Grig

Իտալիան զարմացրեց բոլորին..Ոչ մի Կատենաչո չկար իրանց խաղում,.դուխով ու դինամիկ ֆուտբոլ խաղացին ամբողջ առաջնության ընթացքում ու միանշանակ արժանի մտան Ֆինալ: Չնայած նրան,որ զուտ Կատալանների համար կուզեմ որ Իսպանիան Չեմպիոն դառնա,բայց խիստ կասկածում եմ էտ պահով ու 70%-ով վստահ եմ,որ Իտալիան ա հաղթելու:Շատ պատճառնոր կան..1)Իսպանիան էս վերջերս ամեն ինչ կրել ա ու մոտիվացիայի առումով հաստատ զիջում ա իտալացիներին,Իտալիան ավելի ա վիզ դնելու վստահ եմ: 2)Իսպանիան էս տարի մի տեսակ ցանկությունով չի խաղում,էն էնտուզիազմը չկա,որ առաջ էր ու համաձայնեք,որ ինքը ինչ որոշ չափով պատահական դուրս եկավ Ֆինալ: 3) Իտալիան ցույց ա տալիս Չեմպիոնական խաղ ու եթե ֆինալում նույն կերպ գործի իրա դեմ խաղ չի լինելու ! Իտալիան արժանի ա,դրա համար ել քվեարկել եմ մակարոննիկների օգտին :  :Smile:

----------

Տրիբուն (29.06.2012)

----------


## soultaker

Սրանք իմ հետևություններն են Գերմանիայի խայտառակ պարտության հետ կապված.

2004-ից սկսած հետևել եմ իրանց խաղին, ու 8 տարվա մեջ իրանք ոչ մի անգամ նորմալ չեմպիոնի արժանի թիմ չեն ունեցել: Ամեն տարի իրանց մի երկու խաղում ցույց են տալիս, սաղ շուխուռը գցում են որ իբր թե Գերմանիան ֆանտաստիկ թիմ ունի, հետո պարզվումա որ էտ "ֆանտաստիկ" թիմը սովորական հոգնած թիմերից մեկնա:
 - Նոյեր. իր խաղով ցույց էր տալիս իբր լավ դարպասապահա, բայց հետո սկսեց իրան չգիտեմ ում տեղը դնել, հարձակվողներին չլում էր, եսիմինչեր էր անում, Իտալիայի հետ խաղում էլ ալարում էր ցատկի: Կարողա ցատկելուց լավա, բայց ռեակցիայի առումով ընդհանրապես տեղ չունի Գերմանիայի հավաքականում:
 - Լահմ. որպես թիմի ավագ չի սազում գերմանացիներին, թևկապը պետք էր տալ Շվայնիին կամ Օզիլին: Երկրորդ գոլը իր մեղքով էր, փակել էր խաղից դուրս վիճակը, ու հարձակման գնալով պաշտպանությունը շատ հանգիստ կարա անտեր թողնի:
 - Բոատենգ. Գերմանիայի Եվրո 2012-ի ամենախայտառակ խաղացողը, որին պիտի դուրս շպրտեին: Պաշտպանությունում մենակ ապակողմնորոշում էր թիմակիցներին, նույնիսկ հունաստանի պես անկապ հավաքականից 2 գոլ բաց թողեցին բացարձակապես միայն իր մեղքով: Բալոտելլիի առաջին գոլն էլ 90% իր մեղքն էր, որ էշ-էշ փոխանակ դարպաս տանող ճանապարհը փակեր, իր համար կանգնել էր հարձակվողի կողքը ու թողեց որ փոխանցի տուգանային:
 - Բադշտուբեր. հիշեցնում էր անցած տարիներից անհաջողակ Յանսենին, շատ դեպքերում ձախողեց պաշտպանությունը, ոնց որ վախենար մրցակիցներից: Բալոտելլի հետ ցատկելով պայքարելու փոխարեն վախեցած երեխու պես փորձում էր ձեռքի խղճուկ շարժումով պահի դինազավր նեգրին:
 - Շվայնշտայգեր. Շվայնին Գերմանիայի խորհրդանիշներից մեկն էր, բայց վերջին խաղերում վնասվածքներից նոր էր ապաքինվել ու կատարյալ անզոր վիճակում էր: Մարզիչը պիտի հասկանար որ նման խաղերում նրան խաղացնելը հիմարություն կլինի: Որպես փաստ միայն վերջին երկու խաղերում նրա արած կոպիտ սխալները սեփական կիսադաշտում:
 - Պոդոլսկի. Պոլդին ժամանակին արագ ու վտանգավոր խաղացող էր, հետո տարիքն առավ ու դառավ ծանր ուժային խաղացող, ու այլևս նրա տեղը որպես եզրային կիսապաշտպան համարյա միշտ կարելի է համարել ձախողված: Միակ տեղը որտեղ նրան կարելի էր խաղացնել, կամ Գոմեսի փոխարեն, կամ նրա հետ միասին հարձակման գծում: Իտալիայի հետ խաղում նրա փոխարեն պիտի խաղար երիտասարդ ու արագ Շուռլեն:
 - Կրոս. մեկնարկային կազմում նրան դուրս բերելը իմաստ չուներ: Պետք էր հենց սկզբից խաղացնել Ռոյսին:
 - Մյուլլեր. Եվրո2012-ը ամբողջությամբ ձախողեց: Ապացուցեց որ ինքը անցել է մնացած մեծամտացած խաղացողների շարքը 2010-ի աշխարհի առաջնությունից հետո:
 - Կլոզե. պարզապես արդեն թոշակի անցնելու ժամանակն էր: Պետք են նոր երիտասարդ ու սուր հարձակվողներ:

Մի քանի դրական կողմերը`
 - Հումմելսը ցույց տվեց որ պաշտպանությունում մենակ իր վրա պիտի հույս դնեն: Միակ նորմալ պաշտպանը:
 - Շուռլեն ու Ռոյսը ցույց տվեցին որ եթե նույնիսկ դեռ չեն կարող լուրջ թիմերի դեմ 100%-ով խաղալ, բայց ամեն դեպքում եթե նրանց վրա մարզիչը շարունակի աշխատել, անպայման մի քանի տարուց կդառնան անփոխարինելի եզրային ռեակտիվ շարժիչներ:
 - Օզիլ. հայտնություն չէր, բայց ամեն դեպքում ապացուցեց որ ինքը վստահելի ու կայուն լավ խաղացող է, որ վաղը մյուս օր ավագի թևկապ էլ հանգիստ կարող է կապել ու թիմին առաջ տանել:

----------

Quyr Qery (29.06.2012)

----------


## Rammstein

> Սրանք իմ հետևություններն են Գերմանիայի խայտառակ պարտության հետ կապված.…


Հատկապես Բոատենգի ու Պոդոլսկիի առումով հետդ լիովին համամիտ եմ: Իրանք նույնիսկ պիտի պահեստայինների նստարանին տեղ չունենային:
Ինչ վերաբերում ա մյուսներին.
*Նոյերի* կողմից էսքան ժամանակ կոպիտ սխալ չեմ տեսել: Երբ որ պաշտպանները լավ չեն խաղում, ոչ մեկի համար էլ գաղտնիք չի, որ դարպասապահը քիչ օգուտ կարա տա: Ճիշտ ա, Օլիվեր Կահնին չի հասնի, բայց նորմալ դարպասապահ ա:
Լահմի թիմի ավագ լինելը լրիվ արդարացված եմ համարում:
Öզիլի առումով համամիտ չեմ: Առաջ լավ էր խաղում, հեռանկարային ֆուտբոլիստ էր թվում, գուցե հիմա էլ ա լավ խաղում իրա Ռեալում, չգիտեմ, Ռեալի ու ընդհանրապես ակումբային խաղերը չեմ նայում, բայց Գերմանիայի հավաքականում նույնիսկ հիմնական կազմում չարժեր որ խաղա:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Հատկապես Բոատենգի ու Պոդոլսկիի առումով հետդ լիովին համամիտ եմ: Իրանք նույնիսկ պիտի պահեստայինների նստարանին տեղ չունենային:
> Ինչ վերաբերում ա մյուսներին.
> *Նոյերի* կողմից էսքան ժամանակ կոպիտ սխալ չեմ տեսել: Երբ որ պաշտպանները լավ չեն խաղում, ոչ մեկի համար էլ գաղտնիք չի, որ դարպասապահը քիչ օգուտ կարա տա: Ճիշտ ա, Օլիվեր Կահնին չի հասնի, բայց նորմալ դարպասապահ ա:
> Լահմի թիմի ավագ լինելը լրիվ արդարացված եմ համարում:
> Öզիլի առումով համամիտ չեմ: Առաջ լավ էր խաղում, հեռանկարային ֆուտբոլիստ էր թվում, գուցե հիմա էլ ա լավ խաղում իրա Ռեալում, չգիտեմ, Ռեալի ու ընդհանրապես ակումբային խաղերը չեմ նայում, բայց Գերմանիայի հավաքականում նույնիսկ հիմնական կազմում չարժեր որ խաղա:


Որ ասում էի հույներին հաղթելը պատահակնություն էր, չէիր հավատում  :LOL:  

300 միլիարդ պարտքի տակ կզած հույներին էին բռնել, ինչքան գալ կար խփեցին խեղճերին:  :Sad:  Չեմ ներում:

----------

soultaker (29.06.2012)

----------


## Vaio

Ֆորումում թեժ պայքար է ընթանում, այս պահի դրությամբ հարցման ձայները հավասար են բաշխվել` 50/50 (12-ական ձայն) :

----------


## soultaker

> Հատկապես Բոատենգի ու Պոդոլսկիի առումով հետդ լիովին համամիտ եմ: Իրանք նույնիսկ պիտի պահեստայինների նստարանին տեղ չունենային:
> Ինչ վերաբերում ա մյուսներին.
> *Նոյերի* կողմից էսքան ժամանակ կոպիտ սխալ չեմ տեսել: Երբ որ պաշտպանները լավ չեն խաղում, ոչ մեկի համար էլ գաղտնիք չի, որ դարպասապահը քիչ օգուտ կարա տա: Ճիշտ ա, Օլիվեր Կահնին չի հասնի, բայց նորմալ դարպասապահ ա:
> Լահմի թիմի ավագ լինելը լրիվ արդարացված եմ համարում:
> Öզիլի առումով համամիտ չեմ: Առաջ լավ էր խաղում, հեռանկարային ֆուտբոլիստ էր թվում, գուցե հիմա էլ ա լավ խաղում իրա Ռեալում, չգիտեմ, Ռեալի ու ընդհանրապես ակումբային խաղերը չեմ նայում, բայց Գերմանիայի հավաքականում նույնիսկ հիմնական կազմում չարժեր որ խաղա:


Դե ես Նոյերին ավելի շատ մեղադրում եմ մեծամտության համար, ոչ թե վատ խաղի: Օրինակ որ Բուֆոնի, Կասիլյասի ու Չեխի հետ համեմատենք, Նոյերը ոնց որ ինքնագոհ խաղա ու որոշ դրվագներում ծաղրի դիմացինին: Օրինակ քանի անգամ են վերը նշված երեք դարպասապահները գնդակը դուրս հանելու փոխարեն հարձակվողների հետ չլոցի խաղացել իրանց ցույց տալու համար, կամ ասենք գնդակը հեռացնելու համար ուզենան խփեն, բայց ոտքը փուստ անցնի: Կամ թեկուզ որ կենտրոնում փոխանակ գնդակը կասեցներ ու նորմալ ոտքով պաս տար, թռավ քցվեց գլխով խփեց:

Կոնկրետ Լահմի ավագ լինելուն դեմ չեմ եթե ինքը լիներ կիսապաշտպան, բայց դուրսա գալիս որ մի կողմից պաշտպանա, մյուս կողմից որպես ավագ միշտ թիմի գրոհնա փորձում կազմակերպի, ու պաշտպանի համար շատա գոլա խփում ու հարձակվում: Ավելի լավ կլինի նրա տեղում խաղա ուրիշ պաշտպան, իսկ ինքը զբաղվի միայն հարձակում կազմակերպելով:

Օզիլը առաջվա նման բնականա որ չի փայլում, բայց նեղ պահին ամեն դեպքում կարողանումա ինչ-որ բան մտածել:

----------


## lampone

> Ֆորումում թեժ պայքար է ընթանում, այս պահի դրությամբ հարցման ձայները հավասար են բաշխվել` 50/50 (12-ական ձայն) :


Այլևս հավասար չեն :Tongue:  Ես Իսպանիային եմ երկրպագելու. F. Torres-ին մարզիչը խաղադաշտ չհանի 'կսպանեմ'  :Wink:

----------

Quyr Qery (29.06.2012), Vaio (29.06.2012)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Զրուցարանում արդեն ուղերձ եմ հղել  Որ օգուտ չլինի, սպորտ բաժնում հայտարարություն կտանք


Աստղո ջան, մի հատ 02-ով հայտարություն տվեք էլի. <Ակումբի 30 տարեկան թառլան անդամը (միջինը 87 գրառում օրական, յուրաքանչյուրը միջինը 135 տող), Ակումբի գլխավոր ֆուտբոլային մեկնաբանը (բոյն ու քաշը անհայտ), Ակումբի բոլոր խելոք թեմաների թղթակից անդամը (գլուխը մեծ, մեջը լիքը խելք), Ակումբից դուրս ա եկել ս.թ. հունիսի 24-ին ու չի վերադարձել: Ֆոտոռոբոտը կցվում է:>

----------

Ambrosine (30.06.2012), Quyr Qery (29.06.2012), Varzor (03.07.2012), Նարե91 (30.06.2012), Շինարար (01.07.2012), Ռուֆուս (29.06.2012)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Փաստորեն ստեղ շատերը ոչ թե Իտալիային կողմ են քվեարկել, այլ Իսպանիային դեմ  :Jpit:

----------

Quyr Qery (29.06.2012), Vaio (29.06.2012), Լեո (30.06.2012)

----------


## Մանուլ

> Փաստորեն ստեղ շատերը ոչ թե Իտալիային կողմ են քվեարկել, այլ Իսպանիային դեմ


-1 Իսպանիային դեմ ու +1 Իտալիային կողմ  :Rolleyes: :

----------


## Apsara

Իսպանիա 3 - 0 Իտալիա

----------

Varzor (03.07.2012)

----------


## dvgray

> Պիռլոն ա տղեն, Պիռլոոոոոոոոոոոն


ոչ միայն, բա Բուֆոնը բա Չելլինի մի հատ ըտենց պաշպան Հայաստանում լիներ: կամ ինքն ա սպանում, կամ իրան են սպանում  :LOL: :
իտալական պաշպանությունը արվեստ ա, անկախ ամեն ինչից; նույնիսկ կասեի մարտ-արվեստ  :Wink: 


մի տիպիկ էպիզոդ, իսպանիա-իտալիա խաղից

Կցորդ 54383

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Իսպանիա - Իտալիա 1-0 

Վարզորի համար իրոք սկսել եմ անհանգստանալ  :Smile:

----------

Adriano (30.06.2012), Varzor (03.07.2012)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Աստղ, էս չլնի՞ ձեր կողմերում Պորտուգալիան է հաղթել երեկ


Ռեալի պաշտպանության հետ եմ շփոթել  :Jpit: : Թող լինի Ռամոսը. այս առաջնությանը ոչնչով չեն տարբերվում  :Vayreni: :

----------

John (30.06.2012)

----------


## John

Իտալիան ա հաղթելու, համոզված եմ, նույնիսկ կարող եմ ասել՝ հիմնական ժամանակում

----------

Lusinamara (01.07.2012), Varzor (03.07.2012)

----------


## Lem

Երկրպագելու եմ Իտալիային, նայելու եմ Կասիլյասին:

----------


## Guest

> Իսպանիա 3 - 0 Իտալիա


Լրիվ համամիտ եմ

----------


## ARam Grig

Հիմնական ժամանակում` Իսպանիա 2-2 Իտալիա,հաղթողը պարզ կլինի ավելացված 30 րոպեների ընթացքում,հետխաղյա 11 մետրանոցներին չի հասնելու :Jpit: )  Եթե Իսպանիան հաղթի ուրախ կլինեմ,եթե Իտալիան հաղթի էլի լավ կլինի,որովհետև արժանի խաղ են ցույց տվել ամբողջ Եվրոյի ընթացքում: Ֆինալում ներկայացված ֆուտբոլիստներից 11-ը անցել են Բարսելոնայի աշխարահռչակ դպրոցով` Լա Մասիա-յով,,9 հոգի Իսպանիայից,2 հոգի Իտալիայից: Երկրպագելու եմ իրենց:

----------

Lusinamara (01.07.2012), Varzor (03.07.2012)

----------


## Moonwalker

Նահ, աջակցելու եմ իտալացիներին՝ հանուն Վեչչիա Սինյորայի նկատմամբ տածած իմ հին ջերմության: :Love: 
Հանուն Ջիջիի, Պիրլոյի, Կյելլինի, Բոնուչչիի, Բարցալիի, Ջակկերինի, Մարկիզիոյի՝

_«Մենք այստեղ ենք, տղաներ: Մենք այստեղ ենք, երկրպագուներ: Մենք այստեղ ենք, ժողովուրդ:_ 
_Մենք անում ենք սա մեզ համար, մենք անում ենք սա ձեզ համար, որ ամեն օր ոգևորում եք ինձ, և ամեն օր երկու ժամ YouTube-ում դիտում եմ, թե ինչպես եք տոնում մեր հաջողությունները փողոցներում:_
_Մենք անում ենք սա բոլոր նրանց համար, ովքեր հարգում են այս մարզաշապիկն այնպես, ինչպես մենք:_
_Անում ենք մեր Երազանքի համար:_
_Երազանքը, որ ես գտա 2011 թվականի հուլիսին, երբ կարդում էին Բամբարենի «Դելֆին» գիրքը:_
_Բայց մենք գիտենք, որ դեռ ոչինչ չենք հաղթել, որպեսզի հայրենիք վերադառնալուց հետո տոնենք:_
_Այս պահերին ես սիրում եմ հիշել մի պաստառ, որն արել էին «Ֆոջայի» երկրպագուները և որի վրա գրված էր. «Ավելի լավ է տանջվենք և մահանանք, քան զբաղվենք ինքնախաբեությամբ»:_
_Գրկում եմ բոլորիդ,_ *ավանտի Իտալիա*_»:_

*Juventus.am

* :Goblin:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Աստղո ջան, մի հատ 02-ով հայտարություն տվեք էլի. <Ակումբի 30 տարեկան թառլան անդամը (միջինը 87 գրառում օրական, յուրաքանչյուրը միջինը 135 տող), Ակումբի գլխավոր ֆուտբոլային մեկնաբանը (բոյն ու քաշը անհայտ), Ակումբի բոլոր խելոք թեմաների թղթակից անդամը (գլուխը մեծ, մեջը լիքը խելք), Ակումբից դուրս ա եկել ս.թ. հունիսի 24-ին ու չի վերադարձել: Ֆոտոռոբոտը կցվում է:>



Օպերատիվ թարմ տեղեկատվություն ունեմ`




> Սլավեկն ու Սլավկոն են` Եվրո 2012-ի թալիսմանները: Լեհաստանից եմ բերել 
> 
> *հ.գ. Վարզորի համարը ո՞վ ունի: Մի հատ ճշտեք` լա՞վ ա, հո բան չի՞ եղել. ֆուտբոլասերները անհանգստանում են :Ճ:*





> *Հայաստանում չի, մի անհանգստացեք:ՃՃ*


 :Jpit: :
Էս չլինի՞ ուղիղ եթերով մեկնաբանելու ա գնացել  :Clean:

----------

Varzor (03.07.2012)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> :
> Էս չլինի՞ ուղիղ եթերով մեկնաբանելու ա գնացել


100$ եմ դնում՝ մեկին իրեքով, Քոբուլեթի ա:

----------


## Ambrosine

> 100$ եմ դնում՝ մեկին իրեքով, Քոբուլեթի ա:


Խաղադրույքներ չեմ կատարում սկզբունքորեն  :Jpit: :

Հիմա իմ գուշակությունը անեմ:
*Իսպանիա* - Իտալիա
2 - 0

Անկախ հաշվից` Իսպանիան հաղթելու է:

*հ.գ. ժող, հարցումը խաղից առաջ փակվելու է:*

----------

Varzor (03.07.2012)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Խաղադրույքներ չեմ կատարում սկզբունքորեն :
> 
> Հիմա իմ գուշակությունը անեմ:
> *Իսպանիա* - Իտալիա
> 2 - 0
> 
> Անկախ հաշվից` Իսպանիան հաղթելու է:
> 
> *հ.գ. ժող, հարցումը խաղից առաջ փակվելու է:*


Ես էլ չեմ դնում, բայց Սլավիկի համար ամեն տեսակի զոհողության կգնամ: Ու պետք ա Սլավիկին ասել, որ չի կարելի եքա ֆուտբոլի դաշտը իրա երկրպագուներով ու խաղադրույքներ անողներով թողնել, ու առանց զգուշացնելու հեռանալ: 

Աստղո, հանի՛ Սլավիկին գործից: 

Խաղի մասին - արդյունք-մարդյունք չեմ կարա ասեմ, ոչ էլ հիմանականում, լրացուցիչում, թե պենալներով, *բայց Իտալիան կդառնա չեմպիոն:* Ու ես թարսի պես, ինչպես միշտ, երկրպագելու եմ Իսպանիային:

----------


## Տրիբուն

Լավ է, было не было 

*Իտալիա-Իսպանիա, 1:0*

----------

Varzor (03.07.2012)

----------


## Ambrosine

> ... Ու պետք ա Սլավիկին ասել, որ չի կարելի եքա ֆուտբոլի դաշտը իրա երկրպագուներով ու խաղադրույքներ անողներով թողնել, ու առանց զգուշացնելու հեռանալ: 
> 
> Աստղո, հանի՛ Սլավիկին գործից:


Արդեն մեղադրական գրել էի, մի հոդված էլ դու ավելացրիր  :Jpit: 




> Որ գա, մեր բաժնից աքսորելու ենք` ֆուտբոլասերներին տվայտանքների մեջ գցելու մեղադրանքով:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Հաղթելու ենք  :Goblin:

----------

Inna (01.07.2012), Quyr Qery (01.07.2012), Ապե Ջան (02.07.2012)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

2-0  :Love:

----------

Ambrosine (01.07.2012), Quyr Qery (01.07.2012), Աթեիստ (01.07.2012)

----------


## Ambrosine

Այոոոոոոոոոոո!! Սիրուն խաղ ա, իսկական եզրափակիչ:

----------

Quyr Qery (01.07.2012), Աթեիստ (01.07.2012), Ապե Ջան (02.07.2012), Ռուֆուս (01.07.2012), Տրիբուն (01.07.2012)

----------


## Quyr Qery

Խաղ է, իսկական խաղ: Սիրում եմ քեզ Իսպանիա:  :Love:

----------

Աթեիստ (01.07.2012), Ապե Ջան (02.07.2012), Ռուֆուս (01.07.2012), Տրիբուն (01.07.2012)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Առաջնության լավագույն խաղը, գոհար եզրափակիչ:

----------

Quyr Qery (01.07.2012), Varzor (03.07.2012), Ապե Ջան (02.07.2012), Շինարար (01.07.2012), Ռուֆուս (01.07.2012)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Կուզեի հիմա Իտալիան մի հատ խփեր, որ վերջը ավելի խելահեղ լիներ  :Smile:

----------

Monk (02.07.2012)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

3-0, մի երկու գոլ էլ խփեք էլի  :Jpit:

----------

Quyr Qery (02.07.2012), Տրիբուն (02.07.2012)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

4:0  :Wink:

----------

Inna (02.07.2012)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

4-0, էս ի՜նչ են անում  :Love: 

Մի հատ էլ, խնդրում եմ...:

----------

Inna (02.07.2012), Quyr Qery (02.07.2012), Տրիբուն (02.07.2012)

----------


## Rhayader

4-0

----------

Inna (02.07.2012)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Գլուխս պատին եմ տվեմ, որ մի վարկյան մտածել եմ, որ սիրածս Իսպանիայի դեմը խաղ կա .. գլուխս հազար անգամ պատին եմ տվել .... արա, դե ասա, որ սիրում ես, սիրի անմնացորդ, ինչ էիր քեզ դրել ֆուտբոլի մասնագետի տեղ ... 

*ԻՍՊԱՆԻԱ* 

Կեցցեն !!!!!!!!!!

Բայց, անպայման ուզում եմ ասել շոնրհակալություն Իտալիային, որ ԳԻԳԱՆՏ Իսպանիայի հետ սենց հրաշք եզրափակիչ պարգևեցին: Իսպանիան լրիվ ուրիշ կլաս ա, լրիվ ուրիշ մակարդակ ա, լրիվ ուրիշ ֆուտբոլ ա ...

----------

Ambrosine (02.07.2012), Inna (02.07.2012), Quyr Qery (02.07.2012), Ռուֆուս (02.07.2012)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Շնորհավորում եմ Իսպանիային ու Իսպանիայի բոլոր երկրպագուներին  :Smile:  Ու թող ոչ մեկ չասի, որ Իսպանիան արժանի չէր չեմպիոնի տիտղոսին:

----------

Ambrosine (02.07.2012), Quyr Qery (02.07.2012), Տրիբուն (02.07.2012)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Կներեք քաղաքականացնելու համար էս գեղեցկագույն եզրափակիչը:

Սրանք էլ գնան, հետ չգան, չամփեքը չորանա 

Սերժ Սարգսյանն ու Ռուբեն Հայրապետյանը «Օլիմպիական» մարզադաշտո՞ւմ

----------

Ambrosine (02.07.2012), Quyr Qery (02.07.2012), Ռուֆուս (02.07.2012)

----------


## Ջուզեպե Բալզամո

Ole!!! Շնորհավորանքներս իսպանացիներին և նրանց երկրպագուներին: Իսկապես լավ խաղ էր, ափսոս իտալացիք մնացին տաս հոգով… ավելի լավ վերջնամաս կլիներ:

----------

Quyr Qery (02.07.2012)

----------


## Գալաթեա

Իտալիաս խայտառակ կրվեց, բայց ջհայնամին, ինչ խաղ էր...
Ապրեն իսպանացիք:

Օլե՜՜ օլեօլե օլեեե՜՜՜  :Dance:

----------

Quyr Qery (02.07.2012), Աթեիստ (02.07.2012), Ռուֆուս (02.07.2012), Տրիբուն (02.07.2012)

----------


## Ambrosine

Հրաաաաաաաաաշք  :Clapping: : Ահավոր ադրենալինի պաշար է կուտակվել, հիմա քնելը մեծ խնդիր ա լինելու  :Jpit: :
Իտալիան էլ ապրի: Հեչ իրեն նման չէր. սիրուն էր խաղում, հարձակվողական ոճ էր ընտրել:

Իսկ սարսափելին այն է, որ... վերջ, Եվրո 2012-ը ավարտվեց  :Sad: :

Հայաստան  :Love: , քեզ ենք սպասում հաջորդ առաջնությանը: Մի տեսակ ճիշտ չի, որ սեփական հավաքականը ունենք ու ցավում ենք այլոց համար:

----------

lampone (02.07.2012), Lusinamara (02.07.2012), Monk (02.07.2012), Sagittarius (02.07.2012), Աթեիստ (02.07.2012), Ջուզեպե Բալզամո (02.07.2012), Ռուֆուս (02.07.2012), Տրիբուն (02.07.2012)

----------


## dvgray

> Իտալիան էլ ապրի: Հեչ իրեն նման չէր. սիրուն էր խաղում, հարձակվողական ոճ էր ընտրել:


 :LOL:  իսկապես, հեչ իրա նման չէր, ոնց որ ընկերական գնդակ էին տշում  մինչև գառան խաշլամեն պատրաստ կլիներ... Բուֆոնն էլ ոնց որ թե երջանիկ էր, որ սենց հավեսով կրվել ա... մի հատ էլ  իտալացիք գնացին աչքերին բան կաթացրին վերջում որ արցունքոտվեն  :LOL:  սենց հիմար թատերական ներկայացում ? հազար ափսոս 5 դոլարը, որ տվի էս ապուշ, անմակարդակ խաղը նայելու համար;

Հ.Գ. քանի դեռ Պլատինին էտ աթոռին ա նստած, ֆուտբոլից մենակ անունն ա մնալու; պրծավ, ֆուտբոլ-մուտբոլ, թազա բան եմ ճարելու, ... ոնց որ շաշկին հլա դեռ ապականված չի  :Wink:

----------

soultaker (02.07.2012)

----------


## dvgray

> Գլուխս պատին եմ տվեմ, որ մի վարկյան մտածել եմ, որ սիրածս Իսպանիայի դեմը խաղ կա .. գլուխս հազար անգամ պատին եմ տվել .... արա, դե ասա, որ սիրում ես, սիրի անմնացորդ, ինչ էիր քեզ դրել ֆուտբոլի մասնագետի տեղ ... 
> 
> *ԻՍՊԱՆԻԱ* 
> 
> Կեցցեն !!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Բայց, անպայման ուզում եմ ասել շոնրհակալություն Իտալիային, որ ԳԻԳԱՆՏ Իսպանիայի հետ սենց հրաշք եզրափակիչ պարգևեցին: Իսպանիան լրիվ ուրիշ կլաս ա, լրիվ ուրիշ մակարդակ ա, լրիվ ուրիշ ֆուտբոլ ա ...


էտ չեմ հասկանում, մեր մոտ լրիվ ուրիշ խաղ են ցույց տվել, ձեր մոտ ւորիշ խաղ?  :LOL: 
ինչ? իսպանիա, ինչ? իտալիա... ինչ գիգանտ? ինչ ՖՈՒՏԲՈԼ ???  :Shok:

----------

soultaker (02.07.2012)

----------


## davidus

Հա բա ո՜նց... սուՁյան առած էր, խաղը ծախած։  :LOL:  Բայց որ 90 րոպե Իսպանիան высший пилотаж էր ցույց տալիս, էդ երևի հին ու նոր աստվածներին մատուցած զոհերով ա պայմանավորված...  :LOL:  
Գոնե նման փայլուն խաղին անուն մի դրեք, էլի...

----------

Nimra (02.07.2012), Quyr Qery (02.07.2012), Ջուզեպե Բալզամո (02.07.2012), Ռուֆուս (02.07.2012), Տրիբուն (02.07.2012)

----------


## lampone

Yes, yes, yes - հազիվ այս euro2012-ին իմ սրտով մի բան եղավ: Այնքան էի ուրախացել, որ վերջում բերանս արդեն ցավում էր  :Smile: 
Սկզբում բավական անհանգստանում էի, ու եթե Հայաստանի հավաքականը խաղար հաստատ կաթված կստանայի  :Wink:  
Իսկ ինչ հաճելի էր տեսնել ֆուտբոլիստներին իրենց երեխաների հետ

----------

Quyr Qery (02.07.2012)

----------


## ARam Grig

Ֆինալում Իսպանիայի ցուցադրած խաղը ԱՐՎԵՍՏ էր,իսկական Ֆուտբոլային դպրոց,ինչքան նայեմ չեմ հոգնի էլի հայույքով կնայեմ: Եվրո 2012-ում Իսպանիան էտքան դիտարժան չխաղաց,ինչպես Մունդիալ 2010-ում ու Եվրո 2008-ում,բայց Եզրափակիչը լրիվ ուրիշշշշ ԿԱՅՖ էրրրր,,իմ համար էս խաղը Իսպանիայի Լավագույն խաղն էր վերջին 4 տարիների ընթացքում:Սաղ աշխարհին ապացուցեին,որ ոչ մի մոտավացիա էլ չեն կորցրել,Հաղթանակներից չեն հոգնել ու շարունակեցին իրանց ԳԵԳԵՄՈՆԻԱՆ Մոլորակի վրա..Ընտիր փոխանցումներ,կոմբինացիաներ,անսպասելի սրություն գրոհի վերջին ստադիայում,վարպետորեն գնդակի վերահսկում ամբողջ խաղի ընթացքում..Աշխարհահռչակ Տիկի-Տական կրկին Հաջողություն բերեց..Վիսենտե Դել Բոսկեն միակ մարզիչն ա,որ հաղթել ա ՉԼ-ում ԵԱ-ում ու ԱԱ-ում..Ֆենոմենալ արդյունք..ՀԶՈՐ մարզիչ ա ինքը,բայց Իսպանիայի հաղթանակների հիմքը Յոհան Կրուիֆֆն ա,որը հենց Տիկի-Տակայի ու Տոտալ Ֆուտբոլի Պապան ա: Իսպանիան Շքեղ էր,Իսպանիան իրա Փայլը չի կորցրել !!!

----------

Arpine (03.07.2012), Lusinamara (02.07.2012), Quyr Qery (02.07.2012), Ռուֆուս (02.07.2012), Տրիբուն (02.07.2012)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Ու ամենավերջում հատուկ շնորհավորանքներ Astgh-ին, Juzeppe Balzammo-յին (ու ինձ) հենց ամենասկզբից չկասկածելու համար, որ Իսպանիան է հաղթելու  :Goblin:  Մենք միակն էինք, ովքեր բոլոր քվեարկություններին քվեարկել ենք Իսպանիայի օգտին  :Jpit: 

Ինչպես նաև շնորհավորում եմ հետևյալ ակումբցիներին, ովքեր աջակցել են Իսպանիային

lampone, Quyr Qeri, Ներսես_AM, DavitH, Kita, Malxas, KarineIonesyan, Raul Gonzalez, Լեո, Adriano, Apsara, davidus, Guest, John, Lusinamara, Milli, Vaio, Նարե91, Շինարար ու Ռուսա:  :Goblin:

----------

Ambrosine (02.07.2012), davidus (02.07.2012), lampone (03.07.2012), Lusinamara (02.07.2012), Milli (02.07.2012), Quyr Qery (02.07.2012), Vaio (02.07.2012), Ջուզեպե Բալզամո (02.07.2012)

----------


## Claudia Mori

Եկա գրեմ, որ Իսպանիան ինչպես միշտ արեց այն, ինչ կանխատեսել եմ :Yes:  սիրում եմ իրանց երգն էլ, պարն էլ, ֆուտբոլն էլ... :Love:

----------

Quyr Qery (02.07.2012), Ռուֆուս (02.07.2012)

----------


## Ջուզեպե Բալզամո

> Ու ամենավերջում հատուկ շնորհավորանքներ Astgh-ին, Juzeppe Balzammo-յին (ու ինձ) *հենց ամենասկզբից չկասկածելու համար, որ Իսպանիան է հաղթելու  Մենք միակն էինք, ովքեր բոլոր քվեարկություններին քվեարկել ենք Իսպանիայի օգտին* 
> 
> Ինչպես նաև շնորհավորում եմ հետևյալ ակումբցիներին, ովքեր աջակցել են Իսպանիային
> 
> lampone, Quyr Qeri, Ներսես_AM, DavitH, Kita, Malxas, KarineIonesyan, Raul Gonzalez, Լեո, Adriano, Apsara, davidus, Guest, John, Lusinamara, Milli, Vaio, Նարե91, Շինարար ու Ռուսա:


Կասկածել չկար՝ ֆուտբոլ գնդակով են խաղում, իսկ գնդակը մատադորներն ուրիշներին չեն սիրում տալ (ա լյա Բարսա)  :Smile: : Դրա համար եմ իրանց խաղը սիրում ու հավատում հաղթանակին: Պորտուգալիայի հետ խաղում, կար տարակուսանք: Ասենք լավ ավտո ունես (Վեյռոն), ու մի հատուկ վարորդ էլ պետք չի: Գազան ա, ակերով հրթիռ (սպուսկներին իրան կպատռդե): Մրցավազքում հաղթելը, ուղղակի գազ տալն ա (մի թեթև) ու մեկ էլ, մի կերպ, BMW M3-ից մի կես կորպուս առաջ անցած, ֆինիշին ա հասնում: Քեզ քիչ ա մնում ինֆարկտ խփի  :Shok:  (արա, էս շոֆեռն ի՞նչ ա անում): Իսկ շոֆեռը (Շումախեր), ուղղակի փորձեր էր անում (տենաս ռուչնոն կիսաքաշած ոնց ա՞ էթում)
Իտալիան ֆինալում 4:0 պարտվելու արժանի չէր, բայց… հիմա որ գալուբոյների ֆեդերացիաներում պանիկա, դժգոհություններ ու նման բաներ սկսվեն, լավ կլնի: Մարզիչ փոխել, թազա խաղացողներ, անորոշ խաղաոճ բան… մի խոսքով վատ բաներ  :Tongue:  ինչքան շատ էնքան լավ… ու էտ վախտ (ավելի կոնկրետ հոկտեմբերին "Հրազդան"-ում) մերոնք կարող ա մի միավորի փոխարեն երեքը նվեր տան մեզ (այ լավ կհարբեմ)  :Wink:

----------

Quyr Qery (07.07.2012), Աթեիստ (02.07.2012)

----------


## ARam Grig

*Չավի` փոխանցումների արքան նաև Եվրո 2012 - ում*  -  *Ինիեստա` Եվրո 2012 - ի լավագույն խաղացող*

*Եվրոպայի ավարտված առաջնությունում Չավի Էրնանդեզն ամենաշատ փոխանցումներն է կատարել (620) և ունի փոխանցումների ճշգրտության ամենաբարձր տոկոսը (86%):*
Եվրո 2012 - ում էլ Չավին փայլեց: Խոսքն առավելապես վերաբերվում է եզրափակիչ խաղին, որում Էրնանդեզը գոլային փոխանցում կատարեց Խորդի Ալբային և Ֆերնանդո Տորեսին: Այս մրցաշարում ոչ ոք այդքան չի իշխել դաշտի կենտրոնում, որքան Չավին:

*Հաղթահարում է 600 փոխանցման սահմանագիծը*

Չավի Էրնանդեզը դարձավ Եվրո 2012 - ի միակ ֆուտբոլիստը, ով 600 - ից ավել փոխանցում կատարեց: 620 փոխանցումներից 531 - ը հասել են իրենց հասցեատերերին և դա ճշգրտության լավագույն ցուցանիշն է (86%):

Միայն եզրափակչում Չավին կատարել է 92 փոխանցում, որոնցից 84 - ը ճշգրիտ են եղել: Արդյունավետ փոխանցումների դաս, որն օգնեց Իսպանիային փայլուն հաղթանակ տոնել Եվրոպայի առաջնության եզրափակիչ խաղում:

*Բարսայի ևս 3 խաղացող լավագույն 10 - յակում*

Եվրո 2012 - ում ամենաշատ փոխանցումներ կատարած խաղացողների լավագույն 10 - յակում, բացի Չավիից, կան Բարսայի ևս 3 խաղացողներ: Էրնանդեզն առաջատարն է, Բուսկետսը 513 փոխանցումով և 84% ճշգրտությամբ 4 - րդն, իսկ նրան հաջորդում են Խորդի Ալբան (501 փոխանցում և 84% ճշգրտություն) ու Անդրես Ինիեստան (465 փոխանցում և 75% ճշգրտություն):


*ՈՒԵՖԱ - ն այսօր հայտարարել է, որ Եվրո 2012 - ի լավագույն ֆուտբոլիստ է ճանաչվել Անդրես Ինիեստան, ով երեկ երեկոյան Իսպանիայի հետ չեմպիոն հռչակվեց:*

1 անձանցից բաղկացած ՈՒԵՖԱ - ի ժյուրին լավագույնն է ճանաչել Անդրես Ինիեստային: Անցկացրած 6 խաղերից 3 - ում Բարսելոնայի կիսապաշտպանն ընտրվել է որպես հանդիպման լավագույն ֆուտբոլիստ: Վերջին խաղը, որում նրան լավագույնն են ճանաչել, եզրափակիչն է, որում կարմիր ֆուրիան հաղթեց 4 - 0 հաշվով:

Ավելացնենք, որ ՈՒԵՖԱ - ի կազմած իդեալական թիմում (բաղկացած է 23 խաղացողներից) Բարսայից ընդգրկվել են Պիկեն, Ալբան, Բուսկետսը, Չավին, Ինիեստան և Ֆաբրեգասը:

*Հիշեցնենք,որ Եվրո 2008-ի Լավագույն խաղացող էր ճանաչվել Խավին Ла Масия Рулит* :Cool: 

Barca.am

----------

Lusinamara (03.07.2012), Quyr Qery (07.07.2012), Varzor (03.07.2012), Տրիբուն (02.07.2012)

----------


## ARam Grig

Եվրո-2012-ը թվերով ու փաստերով

Պատմության գիրկն անցավ Եվրոպայի 14-րդ առաջնությունը, որն անցկացրեցին Ուկրաինան և Լեհաստանը: Ժամանակն է ամփոփել առաջնությունը թվերի ու փաստերի օգնությամբ:

*Մրցաշարի վիճակագրությունը*
Խաղեր – 31 
Խփած գոլեր – 76
Միջինը մեկ խաղի ընթացքում – 2,45

*Ամենաարդյունավետ խաղերը*
22 հունիսի, քառորդ եզրափակիչ, Գերմանիա – Հունաստան 4:2
8 հունիսի, Ռուսաստան – Չեխիա 4:1
13 հունիսի, Դանիա – Պորտուգալիա 2:3
15 հունիսի, Շվեդիա – Անգլիա 2:3

*Ամենակոռեկտ հանդիպումները* 
8 հունիսի, Ռուսաստան – Չեխիա 4:1 – առանց դեղին կամ կարմիր քարտերի
17 հունիսի, Դանիա – Գերմանիա 1:2 – առանց դեղին կամ կարմիր քարտերի

*Ամենակոպիտ խաղերը* 
8 հունիսի, Լեհաստան – Հունաստան 1:1 – 2 կարմիր ու 4 դեղին քարտ
18 հունիսի, Իտալիա – Իռլանդիա 2:0 – 1 կարմիր ու 7 դեղին քարտ
 27 հունիսի, կիսաեզրափակիչ, Պորտուգալիա – Իպանիա 9 դեղին քարտ
16 հունիսի, Չեխիա – Լեհաստան 1:0 – 8 դեղին քարտ

Ուշագրավ է, որ փլեյ-օֆֆում ոչ մի հեռացում չի արձանագրվել: 

*Ամենաարդյունավետ թիմերը* 
Իսպանիա – 12 գնդակ (միջինը երկու գոլ` յուրաքանչյուր խաղում)
Գերմանիա – 10 գնդակ (միջինը երկու գոլ՝ յուրաքանչյուր խաղում)

*Ամենաքիչ գոլ հեղինակած թիմը*
Իռլանդիա – 1 գոլ (0,33՝ մեկ խաղում)

*Լավագույն պաշտպանությունը* 
Իսպանիա – 1 բաց թողած գնդակ (0,17՝ մեկ խաղում)

*Վատագույն պաշտպանությունը*
Իռլանդիա– 9 բաց թողած գնդակ (3՝ մեկ խաղում)

*Դեղին քարտեր*
Հավաքականներ
Իտալիա – 16 (2,67 մեկ խաղում)
Պորտուգալիա– 12 (2,4 մեկ խաղում)
Հունաստան – 11 (2,75 մեկ խաղում)
Իսպանիա – 11 (1,83 մեկ խաղում)
Խորվաթիա – 9 (3 մեկ խաղում)
Ուկրաինա – 5 (1,67 մեկ խաղում)

*Դեղին քարտեր*
Ֆուտբոլիստներ
Կիտ Էնդրյուս (Իռլանդիա) – 3
Սոկրատիս Պապաստատոպուլոս (Հունաստան) – 3 

*Կարմիր քարտեր*
Սոկրատիս Պապաստատոպուլոս (Հունաստան) – 1
Վոյցեխ Շչեսնի (Լեհաստան) – 1
Կիտ Էնդրյուս (Իռլանդիա) - 1

*Գնդակի տիրելը* (միջինը)
Իսպանիա – 59%
Գերմանիա – 56%
Ռուսաստան – 56%
Հոլանդիա – 54%
Ֆրանսիա – 54% 
Ուկրաինա – 53%
Իռլանդիա – 40%

*Լավագույն ռմբարկուներ*
Ֆերնանդո Տորես (Իսպանիա) – 3 
Ալան Ձագոև (Ռուսաստան) – 3
Մարիո Մանջուկիչ (Խորվաթիա) – 3 
Մարիո Գոմես (Գերմանիա) – 3 
Մարիո Բալոտելի (Իտալիա) – 3 
Կրիշտիանու Ռոնալդու (Պորտուգալիա) – 3

*Գոլային փոխանցումներ*
Անդրեյ Արշավին (Ռուսաստան) – 3 
Սթիվեն Ջերարդ (Անգլիա) – 3
Դավիդ Սիլվա (Իսպանիա) – 3
Մեսութ Օզիլ (Գերմանիա) - 3

*Մրցաշարի իրադարձությունը* 

*Որքան էլ քննադատեն Իսպանիային, Վիսենտե Դել Բոսկեի թիմը վստահ առաջ էր շարժվում՝ ոչ մի քայլով հետ չմնալով ընտրած ճանապարհից: Եվ միայն եզրափակիչ խաղում, երբ արդեն կարծես թե ոչ ոք չէր ակնկալում ուրիշ խաղ, իսպանացիները հիշեցրին աշխարհին, թե ինչ կարող են անել պաշտպանությունում: Չավին կրկին ապացուցեց, որ լավագույն կիսապաշտպանն է ամբողջ աշխարհում, իսկ Իսպանիան, առանց ավելորդ ջանքերի, ջախջախեց Իտալիային: Իսպանիայի գերիշխանության ժամանակաշրջանը ֆուտբոլում շարունակվում է:* 

*Մրցաշարի ռեկորդները*

- Իսպանիան դարձավ առաջին հավաքականը, որին հաջողվեց երկու անգամ անընդմեջ հաղթել Եվրոպայի առաջնություններում ու 3 խոշոր մրցաշարերում:

- Եվրոպայի առաջնություններում տոնած հաղթանակների թվով Իսպանիան հավասարվեց Գերմանիային (երեք):

- Իսպանացիներին գլխավորող Վիսենտե դել Բոսկեն դարձավ առաջին մարզիչը, որին հաջողվել է հաղթել աշխարհի առաջնությունում, Եվրոպայի առաջնությունում և Չեմպիոնների լիգայում:

- Իսպանիայի` Իտալիայի նկատմամբ տարած 4:0 հաշվով հաղթանակն ամենախոշորն էր մրցաշարի եզրափակիչ հանդիպումներում:

- Ֆերնանդո Տորեսը դարձավ առաջին ֆուտբոլիստը, ով անընդմեջ երկու անգամ աչքի ընկավ երզափակիչներում:

- Իկեր Կասիլյասը Եվրոպայի առաջնությունություններում «չոր» հանդիպումների քանակը հասցրեց 9-ի ու այս ցուցանիշով հավասարվեց հոլանդացի Էդվին վան դեր Սարին:

- Իկեր Կասիլյասը, Սերխիո Ռամոսը, Անդրես Ինյեստան, Խաբի Ալոնսոն, Խավին, Սեսկ Ֆաբրեգասը, Դավիթ Սիլվան ու Ֆեռնանդո Տորեսն անընդմեջ երկու անգամ մասնակցել են վերջին երկու Եվրոպայի առաջնությունների եզրափակիչներին ու հասել հաջողության:

*Լավագույն խաղացողը*

«Եվրո-2012»-ի լավագույն խաղացող ճանաչվեց Անդրես Ինյեստան, թեև իսպանացիների կիսապաշտպանը ոչ մի գնդակ չի խփել ու որևէ գոլային փոխանցում չի կատարել: Բայց եթե շրջանցենք վիճակագրությունն ու տեսնենք, թե ով է Իսպանիայի շարժիչ ուժը, ապա պարզ կդառնա, թե ինչու է Ինյեստան ճանաչվել լավագույնը: Ինյեստան թերևս չեմպիոնների կազմում միակ խաղացողն էր, ով ողջ մրցաշարի ընթացքում, առանց հոգնելու, սրում էր խաղը, խաբս տալիս մրցակիցներին, հիանալի փոխանցումներ կատարում:

Մրցաշարի հայտնությունը
Իտալիայի հավաքական
Եվրոպայի առաջնությունում ամենամեծ անակնկալը մատուցեց Իտալիայի հավաքականը, որը հասավ մինչև եզրափակիչ: Մրցաշարի մեկնարկից առաջ քչերն էին հավատում, որ Չեզարե Պրանդելիի թիմին կհաջողվի նման հաջողության հասնել: Մրցաշարը ցույց տվեց, որ Պրանդելիին հաջողվել է ստեղծել լրիվ նոր Իտալիա, որը չի մտածում միայն պաշտպանության մասին:

*Մրցաշարի հիասթափությունը*
Հոլանդիայի հավաքական
«Եվրո-2012»-ից առաջ Հոլանդիան դասվում էր գլխավոր 3 ֆավորիտների թվին, սակայն խմբային մրցաշարում չկարողացավ նույնիսկ 1 միավոր վաստակել: 

*Մրցաշարի հոբելյարները*

Լուկաս Պոդոլսկին ու Խաբի Ալոնսոն «Եվրո-2012»-ի ընթացքում անցկացրին իրենց 100-րդ հանդիպումները հավաքականում ու դարձան գոլի հեղինակ: Իսպանիայի հավաքականի դարպասապահ Իկեր Կասիլյասի համար էլ եզրափակիչում տարած հաղթանակը 100-րդն էր միջազգային կարիերայում:

*Մրցաշարի հանդիսականները*
«Եվրո-2012»-ին տրիբունաներից հետևեցին 1.4մլն հանդիսականները: Եվս 5 միլիոն ֆուտբոլասերներ հանդիպումները դիտեցին ֆան-զոններից:

armsport.am

----------

lampone (03.07.2012), Lusinamara (03.07.2012), Quyr Qery (07.07.2012), Vaio (03.07.2012), Varzor (03.07.2012), Աթեիստ (04.07.2012), Ռուֆուս (03.07.2012), Տրիբուն (03.07.2012)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Սլավիկը սաղ ա:  :Hands Up:

----------

Lusinamara (03.07.2012), Moonwalker (03.07.2012), Quyr Qery (07.07.2012), soultaker (03.07.2012), Vaio (03.07.2012), Շինարար (03.07.2012), Ռուֆուս (03.07.2012)

----------


## Varzor

> Հարգելի Վարզոր, շնորհակալություն, մեծ ծավալի աշխատանք եք կատարում ակումբի այս թեմայում /Սլավայի ականջը կանչի/ 
> Ինձ հետաքրքիր է, նախո՞րդ, թե՞ այս անգամ էիք սխալ հաշվարկել, որ ինձ 11 միավոր ունեցա սա գնահատականի կռիվ չէ, մենք էլ դասախոս-ուսանող չենք, այլ առաջին տեղից զրկվելու փաստ է, հասկանում եք ինձ


Երկրորդ փուլի տվյալներն են ու ամփոփիչը` սխալ կա, կոմպով եմ հաշվում, բայց գրում եմ ձեռքով` սխալվել եմ, հաշվի կառնեմ  :Jpit:

----------

Lusinamara (03.07.2012)

----------


## Varzor

> Սլավիկ ջան, ես էս խաղի համար կանխատեսում չեմ արել, բայց իմ կանխատեսումը վերջնական արդյունքին ա վերաբերվում:


Ռոնալդու ջան, սկսել ես էլի փուտ խփել  :Jpit: 



> Էս սցենարին ոչ մեկը չի հավատում ոնց որ: Այնպես որ, պահանջում եմ մի անգամից 50 միավոր, եթե ճիշտ դուրս գամ:


Ընդունված է` Իտալիա չեմպիոն, բայց 50 միավորը` չի ընդունվում: Ուղղակի կարող եմ միանգամից երեք խաղերի արդյունքների գումար տալ` 30, քանի որ դու վերջնական արդյունքը գուշակելով միանգամից երեք խաղում հաղթանակ էս գուշակում  :Wink:

----------


## Varzor

> 100$ եմ դնում՝ մեկին իրեքով, Քոբուլեթի ա:


Էլի կրվար  :LOL:

----------

Lusinamara (03.07.2012)

----------


## Varzor

Հարգելի ակումբակից բուտբոլասերներ, ներողություն եմ խնդրում բոլորից, ովքեր անհամբեր սպասում էին իմ մեկնաբանություններին, շնորհակալ եմ անհանգստացողներից, չեմ նեղացել ինձ աշխատանքից  հեռացնողներից  :Jpit: 

Որպես ակումբի մեկնամաբ իմ հրաժեշտի խոսքում պարտքքս եմ համարում ամփոփելու գուշակների մրցույթի արդյունքները:
Բայց նախքան այդ անդրադառնա իմ բացակայության պատճառներին և այդ ընթացքում տեղի ունեցած խաղերին:
Աշխատանքի բերումով գտնվում էի ՀՀ-ից դուրս` Հոկտեմբերիանի դուստր ձեռնարկություն Նիդերլանդներում, ավելի կոնկրետ Ամստերդամում և մասնակցում էի մի բոլորովին ոչ ֆուտբոլայյին միջոցառման: Սակայն դա ինձ չխանգարեց ոչ միայն դիտելու կիսաեզրափակիչ և եզրափակիչ խաղերը, այլև դիտել դրանք բավականին հետաքրքիր մթնոլորտում:
*Իսպանիա-Պորտուգալիա* կիսաեզրափակիչ հանդիպումը բախտ ունեցա դիտելու Ամստերդամի Այաքսի Արենա մարզադաշտում, բայց ոչ թե տրիբունայից, այլ խոտածածկին նստած ու մեծ, ահռելի մեծության էկրանների վրա: Բավական է միայն նշել, որ գարեջուրն ու դրա թաշախուստը (ներող եղեք ոչ ֆուտբոլային արտահայտության համար) մարզադաշտում առկա էին որքան որ սրտներս ուզեր, մարզադաշտում ծածանվում էր Armenia գրությամբ դրոշը և դրա կողքին, ձեր անդրդվելի ծառան` ՀՀ օլիմպիական հավաքականի մարզազգեստով  :LOL: 
Խաղի մանրամասներն այդքան կարևորն չէին, որքան ինտրիգը և Ռոնալդուի հայացքը խաղի ավարտին  :Jpit: 
Իսպանիան տուն-տունիկ խաղալով պլստաց:
*Գերմանի-Իտալիա* հրաշալի հանդիպման առաջին խաղակեսը կինոթատրոնում դիտելուց հետո տեղափոխվեցինք արգենտինյան ռեստորան (ռեստորանիկ), որտեղ շրջապատված լինելով իտալացի և գերմանացի երկրպագուներով (մանավանդ գերմանուհի երկրպագուհիներով  :Blush: ), ըմպելով Իռլանդական գարեջուր, հնդիկ մատուցողների աջակցությամբ ըմբոշխնում էինք գերմանական մեքենայի աննախադեպ սայթաքումը և մխիթարական խոսքեր ասում (շշնջում) գերմանուհի երկրպագուհիներին, ինչպես նաև մերթ ընդ մերթ առիջը բաց չէի թողնում ականջներս փակելու հենց ականջիս տակ լիաթոք հայհոյող իտալուհու ձայնից չխլանալու համար:
*Իսպանիա-Իտալիա* !!! Եզրափակիչ .... այն էլ ինչպիսի ... սենց բան դեռ չէի տեսել` ինտրիգ, գեղեցիկ խաղ, մարզչական "վա բանկ" և ձախողում: 

Մի նախադասությամբ. դիմում եմ բոլոր նրանց, ովքեր ուրախ են, ովքեր տխուր են, ովքեր ուրախ են, որ ոմանք տխուր են և ովքեր, ովքեր տխուր են, որ ոմանք ուրախ են` դիտեք ֆուտբոլ, խաղացեք ֆուտբոլ և մի մոռացեք, որ դուք ականատեսն ու ժամանակակիցն եք եղել Եվրո 2012 ֆուտբոլային հրաշքին:

----------

Ambrosine (04.07.2012), ARam Grig (03.07.2012), Lusinamara (03.07.2012), Quyr Qery (07.07.2012), Աթեիստ (04.07.2012), Ռուֆուս (03.07.2012), Տրիբուն (03.07.2012)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Էլի կրվար


Ջհանդամին: Զատո Սլավիկը վերադարձավ  :Wink:

----------

Varzor (03.07.2012)

----------


## Varzor

Եվ այսպես` ամփոփենք արդյունքները.

*1. Vaio*-18
*2. Astgh*-13 (Lusinamara-ի համեմատ ավելի շատ քանակով ճիշտ գուշակություններ է կատարել  :Pardon:  )
*3. Lusinamara*-13
*Guest*-11
*Ռուսա*-4
*Moonwalker*-4
*Varzor*-3
*Rammstein*-3
*ARam Grig*-3
*Ռուֆուս*-3
*Soultaker*-2
*John*-1
*Տրիբուն*-1
*Ներսես_AM*-1
*Sagittarius*-1
*Lampone*-1
*Kita*-1
*Apsara*-1
*Շինարար*-0
*Juzeppe-Balzammo*-0
*Raul Gonsalez*-0

Եվ ասյպես շնորհավորենք առաջատարներին, Vaio-ն ուղղակի մի ֆանտաստիկ գուշակությամբ (Անգլիա - Իտալիա) կարողացավ ստանձնել միանձնյա առաջատարի դերը և արժանիորեն հաղթեց:
Թող չընկճվեն այն մասնակիցները, ովքեր ավելի ուշ են միացել հիթ շքերթին և ցածր միավորներ են հավաքել կամ էլ միավոր չեն վաստակել` առջևում դեռ կա Աշխարհ 2014-ը !!!  :Wink:

----------

Ambrosine (04.07.2012), ARam Grig (03.07.2012), Arpine (03.07.2012), Lusinamara (03.07.2012), Vaio (03.07.2012), Ռուֆուս (03.07.2012), Տրիբուն (03.07.2012)

----------


## Varzor

> Ջհանդամին: Զատո Սլավիկը վերադարձավ


 :Nono:  խնդրում եմ ակումբի թեկուզ նախկին, բայց մեկնաբանկն, չհամեմատել այդպիսի ցածրակարգ մասնագետների հետ և զուգահեռներ չտանել  :LOL: 

Հ.Գ.
Առաջարկում եմ նշել վերադարձս  :Wink:

----------

Տրիբուն (03.07.2012)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> խնդրում եմ ակումբի թեկուզ նախկին, բայց մեկնաբանկն, չհամեմատել այդպիսի ցածրակարգ մասնագետների հետ և զուգահեռներ չտանել 
> 
> Հ.Գ.
> Առաջարկում եմ նշել վերադարձս


Մենք ստեղ քո արգելափակման հարցն ենք քննարկում, իսկ դու հակաճառում ես  :Beee: 

Իսկ մրցանակներ չկա՞ն եռյակի համար  :Jpit:

----------

Ambrosine (04.07.2012), Varzor (03.07.2012), Տրիբուն (03.07.2012)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Հ.Գ.
> Առաջարկում եմ նշել վերադարձս


Սլավ ջան, անհամեստություն չլինի, բայց հիմա էլ ես եմ <Քոբուլեթի>  :LOL:  Թե չէ, հաճույքով: 

Բայց ընդհանուր առմամբ, ավելի լավ ա վերդարձդ նշենք, քան թե քելեխի գայինք: Ապեր, սիրտներս կանգնեց ահանգստությունից:

----------

Quyr Qery (07.07.2012), Varzor (03.07.2012)

----------


## Varzor

> Մենք ստեղ քո արգելափակման հարցն ենք քննարկում, իսկ դու հակաճառում ես 
> Իսկ մրցանակներ չկա՞ն եռյակի համար


Եվ թող առաջինը նա արգելափակի ինձ, ով ինքը արգելափակման արժանի չէ  :Jpit: 
Իմ առաջարկը նվերի պահով հստակ էր` http://www.akumb.am/showthread.php/5...=1#post2349532
Նվերը հաղթողին պիտի անեն գուշակության մրցույթին բոլոր մասնակցիները: Ու որպեսզի կողմապահ չլինեմ անձամբ մասնակցել եմ գուշակումներին, նույնիսկ վերջին երեք խաղի գուշակումները չեմ գրել:
Ես պրոբլեմ չունեմ` համաքվենք (քցվենք), որոշենք  ու նվեր անենք  :Ok: 

Հ.Գ.
Գործի տեղն արդեն նվերն արել ենք` Հոլանդից ծխելու պարագաներ  :LOL: , որ արդեն շամանի կոչում տանք հաղթողին  :LOL:

----------

Lusinamara (03.07.2012)

----------


## Varzor

> Սլավ ջան, անհամեստություն չլինի, բայց հիմա էլ ես եմ <Քոբուլեթի>  Թե չէ, հաճույքով: 
> Բայց ընդհանուր առմամբ, ավելի լավ ա վերդարձդ նշենք, քան թե քելեխի գայինք: Ապեր, սիրտներս կանգնեց ահանգստությունից:


Դե որ <Իմ բուլեթի> ես` վատ չի: Ախր դու ինչես ես կարողացել ազգայինը թողած Վրաստանում հանգստանալ  :Jpit:  Գոռ Թամրազյանը քեզ դա չի ների:

Քելեխի գալուն հըլա մի վռազի, իսկի ես էդքան չեմ կարա ապրեմ, որ իմ քելեխին հասցնեմ  :Jpit:

----------


## Lusinamara

Մրցանակակիրներին իրենց ուրախությունն էլ մրցանակ է :Tongue:   :Jpit: 
Շնորհավորում եմ երկյակին ու ինձ :LOL: 
 Շնորհակալություն եմ հայտնում խաղի գլխավոր հովանավոր Վարզորին :Wink:  :Jpit:

----------

Ambrosine (04.07.2012), ARam Grig (03.07.2012), Quyr Qery (07.07.2012), Vaio (03.07.2012), Varzor (03.07.2012), Տրիբուն (03.07.2012)

----------


## Vaio

> *Լավագույն ռմբարկուներ*
> Ֆերնանդո Տորես (Իսպանիա) – 3 
> Ալան Ձագոև (Ռուսաստան) – 3
> Մարիո Մանջուկիչ (Խորվաթիա) – 3 
> Մարիո Գոմես (Գերմանիա) – 3 
> Մարիո Բալոտելի (Իտալիա) – 3 
> Կրիշտիանու Ռոնալդու (Պորտուգալիա) – 3


EURO-2012-ի լավագույն ռմբարկու է ճանաչվել Ֆերնանդո Տորեսը:

----------

Quyr Qery (07.07.2012), Varzor (04.07.2012)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Եվրո-2012-ը թվերով ու փաստերով
> 
> *Ամենաարդյունավետ խաղերը*
> 22 հունիսի, քառորդ եզրափակիչ, Գերմանիա – Հունաստան 4:2
> 8 հունիսի, Ռուսաստան – Չեխիա 4:1
> 13 հունիսի, Դանիա – Պորտուգալիա 2:3
> 15 հունիսի, Շվեդիա – Անգլիա 2:3


Բաց են թողել եզրափակիչը` 4 - 0:




> *Լավագույն խաղացողը*
> 
> «Եվրո-2012»-ի լավագույն խաղացող ճանաչվեց Անդրես Ինյեստան, թեև իսպանացիների կիսապաշտպանը ոչ մի գնդակ չի խփել ու որևէ գոլային փոխանցում չի կատարել: Բայց եթե շրջանցենք վիճակագրությունն ու տեսնենք, թե ով է Իսպանիայի շարժիչ ուժը, ապա պարզ կդառնա, թե ինչու է Ինյեստան ճանաչվել լավագույնը: Ինյեստան թերևս չեմպիոնների կազմում միակ խաղացողն էր, ով ողջ մրցաշարի ընթացքում, առանց հոգնելու, սրում էր խաղը, խաբս տալիս մրցակիցներին, հիանալի փոխանցումներ կատարում:
> armsport.am


Ինչքան էլ գովեն Ինյեստային, միևնույն է, ինքը լավագույնը չէր: Չկա ինչ-որ չափորոշիչ, որով հստակ ասեն, թե այ այս հանգամանքների ու ցուցանիշների հիման վրա այս մարդը արժանացել է նման կոչման: Ինձ և զարմացնում, և զայրացնում է այն հանգամանքը, որ անընդհատ շեշտում են, որ Իսպանիայի հավաքականը ընդամենը մեկ գնդակ է բաց թողել, բայց լավագույն խաղացողի տիտղոսը տալիս են չգիտեմ ում: Կարծեմ Ինյեստան դարպասապահը չէր: Կարճ ասած` հերթական անիմաստ որոշումը:

----------

Varzor (04.07.2012)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Հարգելի ակումբակից բուտբոլասերներ, ներողություն եմ խնդրում բոլորից, ովքեր անհամբեր սպասում էին իմ մեկնաբանություններին, շնորհակալ եմ անհանգստացողներից, չեմ նեղացել ինձ աշխատանքից  հեռացնողներից 
> 
> *Իսպանիա-Պորտուգալիա* կիսաեզրափակիչ հանդիպումը բախտ ունեցա դիտելու Ամստերդամի Այաքսի Արենա մարզադաշտում, բայց ոչ թե տրիբունայից, այլ խոտածածկին նստած ու մեծ, ահռելի մեծության էկրանների վրա: Բավական է միայն նշել, որ գարեջուրն ու դրա թաշախուստը (ներող եղեք ոչ ֆուտբոլային արտահայտության համար) մարզադաշտում առկա էին որքան որ սրտներս ուզեր, մարզադաշտում ծածանվում էր Armenia գրությամբ դրոշը և դրա կողքին, ձեր անդրդվելի ծառան` ՀՀ օլիմպիական հավաքականի մարզազգեստով 
> Խաղի մանրամասներն այդքան կարևորն չէին, որքան ինտրիգը և Ռոնալդուի հայացքը խաղի ավարտին 
> Իսպանիան տուն-տունիկ խաղալով պլստաց:
> 
> Մի նախադասությամբ. դիմում եմ բոլոր նրանց, ովքեր ուրախ են, ովքեր տխուր են, ովքեր ուրախ են, որ ոմանք տխուր են և ովքեր, ովքեր տխուր են, որ ոմանք ուրախ են` դիտեք ֆուտբոլ, խաղացեք ֆուտբոլ և մի մոռացեք, որ դուք ականատեսն ու ժամանակակիցն եք եղել Եվրո 2012 ֆուտբոլային հրաշքին:


Դու Գինես էլ խմած կլինես  :Jpit: : Բացակայությունդ պաշտոնապես համարվում է հարգելի  :Jpit: : Ես էլ ՉԼ եզրափակիչն էի գերմանացիների հետ նայում :Ճ
Իրոք, պետք չի տրագեդիա սարքել, եթե ինչ-որ մեկի նախընտրած հավաքականը չի դարձել չեմպիոն. Եվրո 2012-ը պատմության մեջ կմնա որպես իսկական ներկայացում:




> Եվ թող առաջինը նա արգելափակի ինձ, ով ինքը արգելափակման արժանի չէ


Հենց այսպես, առավոտ-բարիլուսով սադրում են  :Jpit: :

----------

Varzor (04.07.2012)

----------


## ARam Grig

> Ինչքան էլ գովեն Ինյեստային, միևնույն է, ինքը լավագույնը չէր: Չկա ինչ-որ չափորոշիչ, որով հստակ ասեն, թե այ այս հանգամանքների ու ցուցանիշների հիման վրա այս մարդը արժանացել է նման կոչման: Ինձ և զարմացնում, և զայրացնում է այն հանգամանքը, որ անընդհատ շեշտում են, որ Իսպանիայի հավաքականը ընդամենը մեկ գնդակ է բաց թողել, բայց լավագույն խաղացողի տիտղոսը տալիս են չգիտեմ ում: Կարծեմ Ինյեստան դարպասապահը չէր: Կարճ ասած` հերթական անիմաստ որոշումը:


  Դե պարզա Աստղ ջան քեզնից բացի "մերենգական" սուբյեկտիվ կարծիքից ուրիշ բան չեի էլ սպասում  :LOL: 

Սխալ ես գրել,պետքա գրեիր ` Ինձ և զարմացնում, և զայրացնում է այն հանգամանքը, որ անընդհատ շեշտում են, որ Իսպանիայի հավաքականը ընդամենը մեկ գնդակ է բաց թողել, բայց լավագույն խաղացողի տիտղոսը տալիս են *ոչ Ռեալի խաղացողին*  :LOL:  Կասիլյասը հզոր դարպասապահ ա,բայց իրա վրա քիչ ա հարված գալիս ու որ միհատ ուշադիր նայես թե Իսպանիայի հավաքականը որ թիմի խաղաոճով ա խաղում,կգուշակես թե խի չի Կասիլյասի վրա շատ հարվածներ գալիս:Լավագույն պաշտպանությունը հարձակումն է ու եթե դու գնդակով ես պարզա,որ քեզ գոլ խփելու հնարավորությունը մրցակցի մոտ մինիմալ ա :Smile:  Իսկ գնդակին ովքեր են հիմնականում տիրում? Խաղ կառուցողները` Խավին ու Ինիեստան :Smile:  Քո ասած ինչ որ մի չափանիշը դա ուղղակի խաղը մանրակրկիտ,պրոֆեսսիոնալի աչքերով նայելն ա ,իսկ էն ֆուտբոլային մասնագետները ովքեր Ինիեստային ընտրել են որպես Առաջնության լավագույն ֆուտբոլիստ` տեսել են թե ով ա խաղում թարմություն մտցնում,ով ա խաղը սրում,ով ա մեծ ծավալի աշխատանք տանում,ով ա թիմին իր հետևից տանում.ով ա լիդերը:Բոլոր մասնագետները վստահորեն ասում են ,որ Չեմպիոն թիմի ամենա-*ЯРКИЙ* խաղացողը եղել ա հենց Դոն Անդրես Ինիեստան !  Եթե դու մասնագետներից ավելի շատ ես ֆուտբոլից բան հասկանում` զանգի իրանց,քննարկեք,հնարավոր ա,որ դու հասնես քո ցանկությանը:Քո ցանկությունը ավելի շատ կապված ա այն բանի հետ,որ Բարսելոնայի խաղացողներին էլ լավագույնը չտան,ոչ թե Ռեալի խաղացողի տան  :LOL:  Դու հիմա ջանասիջաբար կհերքես ,բայց դե դու էլ գիտես ,որ ճիշտ եմ ասում :Smile:  :Jpit:

----------

Lusinamara (04.07.2012), Quyr Qery (07.07.2012), Varzor (04.07.2012)

----------


## Sagittarius

Անպլոճիկ առաջնություն էր... Իսպանիան ճ-կլասի խաղ խաղալով չեմպիոն դարձավ. չհաշված ֆինալը, որտեղ իրանք իրոք անվիճարկելի չեմպիոնականա խաղ ցուցադրեցին: 

Չկան գիգանտներ՝ Զիդաններ, Մաթեուսներ: Պլեյօֆֆներից և ոչ մեկում կամային հաղթանակի ականատես չեղանք. Ֆրանսիան ինչպես միշտ պատերազմը դեռ չսկսած հանձնվեց, Հոլլանդիան էլ չգիտեմ ինչ եղավ, Անգլիան իտալացիներից ավելի շատ կատենաչո էր փորձում խաղալ... Գերմանիան էլ էլի ամեպատասխանատու պահին սայթակեց, զարմանաում եմ՝ նման տաղանդավոր թիմում սկի մեկ իսկական առաջատար չկա: 
Առաջնության միակ տղեն ու ԻՄՀԿ լավագույն ֆուտբոլիստը Պիրլոն էր: 

Դե Իսպանիային էլ շնորհակալություն, որ իրենց նեղություն տվեցին ու գոնե վերջին խաղում իրենց ֆուտբոլը խաղացին:  :Jpit:

----------

Lusinamara (07.07.2012), Moonwalker (04.07.2012), Quyr Qery (07.07.2012), Rammstein (04.07.2012), soultaker (04.07.2012), Varzor (04.07.2012), Տրիբուն (04.07.2012)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Բաց են թողել եզրափակիչը` 4 - 0:


Բաց չեն թողել, արդյունավետ ասելով հաշվում են գոլերի ընդհանուր թիվը՝ Գերմանիա-Հունաստա - 6, մյուս երեք հանդիպումներում՝ 5:





> Անպլոճիկ առաջնություն էր... Իսպանիան ճ-կլասի խաղ խաղալով չեմպիոն դարձավ. չհաշված ֆինալը, որտեղ իրանք իրոք անվիճարկելի չեմպիոնականա խաղ ցուցադրեցին: 
> 
> Չկան գիգանտներ՝ Զիդաններ, Մաթեուսներ: Պլեյօֆֆներից և ոչ մեկում կամային հաղթանակի ականատես չեղանք. Ֆրանսիան ինչպես միշտ պատերազմը դեռ չսկսած հանձնվեց, Հոլլանդիան էլ չգիտեմ ինչ եղավ, Անգլիան իտալացիներից ավելի շատ կատենաչո էր փորձում խաղալ... Գերմանիան էլ էլի ամեպատասխանատու պահին սայթակեց, զարմանաում եմ՝ նման տաղանդավոր թիմում սկի մեկ իսկական առաջատար չկա: 
> Առաջնության միակ տղեն ու ԻՄՀԿ լավագույն ֆուտբոլիստը Պիրլոն էր: 
> 
> Դե Իսպանիային էլ շնորհակալություն, որ իրենց նեղություն տվեցին ու գոնե վերջին խաղում իրենց ֆուտբոլը խաղացին:


Փաստորեն Գերմանիայի հավաքականի երկրպագուներից երեք օր պահանջվեց խորը դեպրեսիայից դուրս գալու ու էս թեմայում գրառում կատարելու ու տակը շնորհակալություն դնելու համար  :Jpit:  Դե հա, Իսպանիան խայտառակ ձևով պարտության մատնեց էն թիմին, որը մի քանի օր առաջ կզցրել էր իրենց սիրելի Գերմանիային: 

Your argument is invalid, thank you  :Jpit:

----------

ARam Grig (04.07.2012), Varzor (04.07.2012)

----------


## Varzor

> Դու Գինես էլ խմած կլինես :


Իռլանդական ասելով հեն Գինեսն էլ ի նկատի եմ ունեցել  :Wink: 
Երբեք չէի փորձել մինչ այդ: Շատ հավանեցի:

----------

Ambrosine (06.07.2012)

----------


## Rammstein

> Փաստորեն Գերմանիայի հավաքականի երկրպագուներից երեք օր պահանջվեց խորը դեպրեսիայից դուրս գալու ու էս թեմայում գրառում կատարելու ու տակը շնորհակալություն դնելու համար  Դե հա, Իսպանիան խայտառակ ձևով պարտության մատնեց էն թիմին, որը մի քանի օր առաջ կզցրել էր իրենց սիրելի Գերմանիային:


Փաստորեն Իսպանիայի հավաքականի երկրպագուն էս երեք օր ա դեռ հարբած ա իրա սիրելի թիմի հաղթանակի բերկրանքից:  :Tongue:  :Jpit: 

Ֆուտբոլը նենց խաղ ա, որ եթե A-ն B-ին կրել ա, B-ն էլ C-ին ա կրել, էդ դեռ չի նշանակում, որ A-ն C-ից ուժեղ ա:
Համ էլ մի մոռացի, թե նույն Իտալիան առաջին խաղում ոնց էր Իսպանիային կզցրել: Հաշիվը կապ չունի, կարեւորը` կզցրել էր:

----------

romanista (06.07.2012), soultaker (05.07.2012), Varzor (22.05.2019)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Դե պարզա Աստղ ջան քեզնից բացի "մերենգական" սուբյեկտիվ կարծիքից ուրիշ բան չեի էլ սպասում 
> 
> Սխալ ես գրել,պետքա գրեիր ` Ինձ և զարմացնում, և զայրացնում է այն հանգամանքը, որ անընդհատ շեշտում են, որ Իսպանիայի հավաքականը ընդամենը մեկ գնդակ է բաց թողել, բայց լավագույն խաղացողի տիտղոսը տալիս են *ոչ Ռեալի խաղացողին*  Կասիլյասը հզոր դարպասապահ ա,բայց իրա վրա քիչ ա հարված գալիս ու որ միհատ ուշադիր նայես թե Իսպանիայի հավաքականը որ թիմի խաղաոճով ա խաղում,կգուշակես թե խի չի Կասիլյասի վրա շատ հարվածներ գալիս:Լավագույն պաշտպանությունը հարձակումն է ու եթե դու գնդակով ես պարզա,որ քեզ գոլ խփելու հնարավորությունը մրցակցի մոտ մինիմալ ա Իսկ գնդակին ովքեր են հիմնականում տիրում? Խաղ կառուցողները` Խավին ու Ինիեստան Քո ասած ինչ որ մի չափանիշը դա ուղղակի խաղը մանրակրկիտ,պրոֆեսսիոնալի աչքերով նայելն ա ,իսկ էն ֆուտբոլային մասնագետները ովքեր Ինիեստային ընտրել են որպես Առաջնության լավագույն ֆուտբոլիստ` տեսել են թե ով ա խաղում թարմություն մտցնում,ով ա խաղը սրում,ով ա մեծ ծավալի աշխատանք տանում,ով ա թիմին իր հետևից տանում.ով ա լիդերը:Բոլոր մասնագետները վստահորեն ասում են ,որ Չեմպիոն թիմի ամենա-*ЯРКИЙ* խաղացողը եղել ա հենց Դոն Անդրես Ինիեստան !  Եթե դու մասնագետներից ավելի շատ ես ֆուտբոլից բան հասկանում` զանգի իրանց,քննարկեք,հնարավոր ա,որ դու հասնես քո ցանկությանը:Քո ցանկությունը ավելի շատ կապված ա այն բանի հետ,որ Բարսելոնայի խաղացողներին էլ լավագույնը չտան,ոչ թե Ռեալի խաղացողի տան  Դու հիմա ջանասիջաբար կհերքես ,բայց դե դու էլ գիտես ,որ ճիշտ եմ ասում


 :Jpit: :
Բնականաբար, մասնագետ չեմ, բայց էդքան էլ վատ չեմ հասկանում, էլի: Թող էդ կոչումն էլ տային Խավիին  :Jpit: : Կասիլյասի վրա բավականին էլ հարվածներ էին գալիս: Նախ` պաշտպանությունը կատարյալ չէր, սխալներ կային, իսկ հետո` 11 մետրանոց հարվածաշար էր եղել, որտեղ Կասիլյասը գերազանց էր հանդես եկել: Ինքը իրոք թիմի կեսն էր: Թե Բարսելոնայի խաղացողները ինչ են արել, էդ չի քննարկվում, որովհետև ոչ պակաս ծավալի աշխատանք տանում էին նաև Ալոնսոն, Ռամոսը: Կարճ ասած` չհամոզեցիր, չհամոզեցիք  :Jpit: :

----------


## ARam Grig

> :
> Բնականաբար, մասնագետ չեմ, բայց էդքան էլ վատ չեմ հասկանում, էլի: Թող էդ կոչումն էլ տային Խավիին : Կասիլյասի վրա բավականին էլ հարվածներ էին գալիս: Նախ` պաշտպանությունը կատարյալ չէր, սխալներ կային, իսկ հետո` 11 մետրանոց հարվածաշար էր եղել, որտեղ Կասիլյասը գերազանց էր հանդես եկել: Ինքը իրոք թիմի կեսն էր: Թե Բարսելոնայի խաղացողները ինչ են արել, էդ չի քննարկվում, որովհետև ոչ պակաս ծավալի աշխատանք տանում էին նաև Ալոնսոն, Ռամոսը: Կարճ ասած` չհամոզեցիր, չհամոզեցիք :


  Էսօրվա ֆուտբոլում դժվար ա նենց անել,որ ամեն ինչ իդեալական լինի,սաղ թիմերն էլ սխալներ ունեն: Կասիլյասի վրա էլ բավականին չե, բայց հարվածներ գալիս էր ու ես ասեցի,որ ինքը կրկին հզոր խաղ ցույց տվեց:Բայց մյուս թիմերից համեմատաբար ավելի քիչ հարվածներ ա գալիս,քանի որ Իսպանիան հիմնականում ինքնա մեծ առավելությամբ գնդակին տիրում: Էտ 11 մետրանոց հարվածաշարում էլ իդեպ բոլոր Բարսայի խաղացողները հստակ իրացրեցին հարվածները ի տարբերություն Ալոնսոյի :Wink:  Քննարկվում ա և Բարսելոնայի և Ռեալի խաղացողների կատարած աշխատանքը,իրանք բոլորը ցույց տվեցին մաստեր-կլասս  :Good: :Ես համոզելու բան չունեմ,ես ասում եմ որ Ինիեստան միանշանակ արժանի էր,,եթե մասնագետները իմ հետ համաձայն են` էտ լրիվ ինձ հերիք ա  :Jpit:

----------


## John

Իսպանիայի հավաքականը Ռեալ ու Բարսելոնա հակամարտություն մի սարքեք... սաղ Եվրոյի ընթացքում զզվում էի Իսպանիայի տափակ խաղից, բայց եզրափակիչում ամեն ինչ տեղն ընկավ, իսկ Եվրոյի ամենասիրուն պահը Տորրեսի փոխանցումն էր Մատային, էս էդ պահից սկսեցի ավելի շատ հարգել Տորրեսին, ինքը կարող էր հարվածել, միանձնյա ռմբարկու դառնար, բայց փոխանցեց Մատայիին... ասպետական քայլ... նա մի ակնթարթում Մատայի համար Եվրոն հիասթափությունից դարձրեց անմոռանալի երեկո... չէ՞ որ միայն 15 րոպե խաղային ժամանակ ստացավ մատան ու եթե չլիներ այդ գոլը, հաստատ նույն ուրախությունը չէր ունենա Խուանը  :Smile:  
Բայց Լյորենտեի նման տղուն ոչ մի րոպե չխաղացնելը տականքության վերջն ա, Պիդրո, Նեգռեդո ... մի՞թե Լյորենտեի խաղակոշիկն արժեն իրենց անիմաստ խաղով

----------

Life (11.07.2012), Quyr Qery (07.07.2012), Sagittarius (07.07.2012)

----------


## ARam Grig

> Իսպանիայի հավաքականը Ռեալ ու Բարսելոնա հակամարտություն մի սարքեք... սաղ Եվրոյի ընթացքում զզվում էի Իսպանիայի տափակ խաղից, բայց եզրափակիչում ամեն ինչ տեղն ընկավ, իսկ Եվրոյի ամենասիրուն պահը Տորրեսի փոխանցումն էր Մատային, էս էդ պահից սկսեցի ավելի շատ հարգել Տորրեսին, ինքը կարող էր հարվածել, միանձնյա ռմբարկու դառնար, բայց փոխանցեց Մատայիին... ասպետական քայլ... նա մի ակնթարթում Մատայի համար Եվրոն հիասթափությունից դարձրեց անմոռանալի երեկո... չէ՞ որ միայն 15 րոպե խաղային ժամանակ ստացավ մատան ու եթե չլիներ այդ գոլը, հաստատ նույն ուրախությունը չէր ունենա Խուանը  
> Բայց Լյորենտեի նման տղուն ոչ մի րոպե չխաղացնելը տականքության վերջն ա, Պիդրո, Նեգռեդո ... մի՞թե Լյորենտեի խաղակոշիկն արժեն իրենց անիմաստ խաղով


 Վենգերը ասել էր,որ անցյալ տարիներին Իսպանիան գնդակ էր պահում,որ ձգտեր գոլեր խփեր,իսկ էս տարի գնդակ ա պահում,որ իրան գոլ չխփեն:Մասամբ կարելի ա համաձայնվել,մինչև ֆինալը Իսպանիան հավեսով չէր խաղում,իսկ Ֆինալում ՇՇԵՑ !!!! Ուրիշ բառով չեմ կարա նկարագրեմ :Jpit:  Բայց դե գոնե Իսպանիան գնդակով էր լինում,պահեր էր ստեղծում,գոլեր էր խփում,խաղալով իրա հնարավորության 40%-ի սահմաններում,ինքը հասնում էր իրա ուզած արդյունքին: Որ Չելսին իրա խայտառակ խաղով,11 պաշտպաններով առանց գնդակ խաղում էր,դա Ֆուտբոլ էր??,,ռուս Բարսայի Ֆաները մի լավ խոսք ունեն` էտ ձևի խաղին ասում են "Ավտոբուս",ոնցոր Չեխի դարպասի մոտ ավտոբուս դրած լիներ,մեջն էլ սաղ Լոնդոնը :LOL:  Դա տափակ խաղ չէր??,որ բոլոր Հարձակվողական Ֆուտբոլի սիրահարների մոտ համատարած զզվանք էր առաջացնում,բացի բնականաբար Չելսիի ֆաներից ու իհարկե Ռեալի ֆաներից,որ իրանց Բավարիայի հետ խաղը մոռացած Չելսիին էին գովում`ասելով,որ կարևորը արդյունքն ա,հաղթողին չեն քննադատում:

Դե ուրեմն Եվրո-յում էլ ա կարևորը արդյունքը` Հաղթողին չեն քննադատում !

----------

Lusinamara (07.07.2012), Quyr Qery (07.07.2012)

----------


## John

> Վենգերը ասել էր,որ անցյալ տարիներին Իսպանիան գնդակ էր պահում,որ ձգտեր գոլեր խփեր,իսկ էս տարի գնդակ ա պահում,որ իրան գոլ չխփեն:Մասամբ կարելի ա համաձայնվել,մինչև ֆինալը Իսպանիան հավեսով չէր խաղում,իսկ Ֆինալում ՇՇԵՑ !!!! Ուրիշ բառով չեմ կարա նկարագրեմ Բայց դե գոնե Իսպանիան գնդակով էր լինում,պահեր էր ստեղծում,գոլեր էր խփում,խաղալով իրա հնարավորության 40%-ի սահմաններում,ինքը հասնում էր իրա ուզած արդյունքին: Որ Չելսին իրա խայտառակ խաղով,11 պաշտպաններով առանց գնդակ խաղում էր,դա Ֆուտբոլ էր??,,ռուս Բարսայի Ֆաները մի լավ խոսք ունեն` էտ ձևի խաղին ասում են "Ավտոբուս",ոնցոր Չեխի դարպասի մոտ ավտոբուս դրած լիներ,մեջն էլ սաղ Լոնդոնը Դա տափակ խաղ չէր??,որ բոլոր Հարձակվողական Ֆուտբոլի սիրահարների մոտ համատարած զզվանք էր առաջացնում,բացի բնականաբար Չելսիի ֆաներից ու իհարկե Ռեալի ֆաներից,որ իրանց Բավարիայի հետ խաղը մոռացած Չելսիին էին գովում`ասելով,որ կարևորը արդյունքն ա,հաղթողին չեն քննադատում:
> 
> Դե ուրեմն Եվրո-յում էլ ա կարևորը արդյունքը` Հաղթողին չեն քննադատում !


Արամ ջան, հիմա էլ Չելսիի՞ն կպար էլի... դու ես ախր հենց ասում՝ հաղթողին չեն քննադատում ու էլի քննադատում ես Բարսային ՀԱՂԹԱԾ Չելսիին  :Smile:  կողմնակալություն ես անում փաստորեն, երբ խոսքը Իսպանիային է վերաբերում, պետք չի քննադատել, իսկ հիմա դու զբաղված ես Եվրոյի թեմայում Չելսիի ավտոբուսի մասին հեքիաթներով  :Smile:  Առանց Ջոն Թերիի, 10 հոգով, 0-2, Նոու Կամպում, Չելսին նվաստացրեց Վալդեսին մեկը մյուսից անսպասելի ու սիրուն գոլերով, ու դու հլը խոսում ես... գիտեմ, ծանր էր հարվածը, բայց հենց դրանում ա կայանում ֆուտբոլի կայֆը  :Wink:  Ինձ համար ամենակարևորը, որ Չելսին հաղթեց արդար պայքարում, ու ոչ ոք մրցավարներին չի կարող մեղադրել էդ հաղթանակներում, ու չի էլ մեղադրում, ի տարբերություն Բարսայի օգտին որոշ մրցավարների մեղմ ասած տարօրինակ որոշումների  :Wink: 

Ի տարբերություն Իսպանիայի հավաքականի, որ գնդակ էր պահում ու թույլ չէր տալիս մրցակցին խաղալ, ինքն էլ հետը չէր խաղում, Չելսին տալիս էր գնդակը մրցակցին <<թե կարաս խաղա>> սկզբունքով ու դժվար թե փորձես հետս վիճել, որ Բարսա-Չելսի խաղը շատ ավելի սիրուն էր ու հավեսով էր նայվում, քան թե Իսպանիա-Ֆրանսիա խաղը, որի ընթացքում ավելի շատ հորանջեցի երևի, քան վերջին 5 տարիներին միասին վերցրած

----------


## Sagittarius

Արամ, թրոլլինգը թարքի  :Jpit:

----------


## Vaio

Ասում են` EURO-2012-ը ավարտվել է:  :Cool:

----------

Varzor (08.07.2012)

----------


## ARam Grig

> Արամ ջան, հիմա էլ Չելսիի՞ն կպար էլի... դու ես ախր հենց ասում՝ հաղթողին չեն քննադատում ու էլի քննադատում ես Բարսային ՀԱՂԹԱԾ Չելսիին  կողմնակալություն ես անում փաստորեն, երբ խոսքը Իսպանիային է վերաբերում, պետք չի քննադատել, իսկ հիմա դու զբաղված ես Եվրոյի թեմայում Չելսիի ավտոբուսի մասին հեքիաթներով  Առանց Ջոն Թերիի, 10 հոգով, 0-2, Նոու Կամպում, Չելսին նվաստացրեց Վալդեսին մեկը մյուսից անսպասելի ու սիրուն գոլերով, ու դու հլը խոսում ես... գիտեմ, ծանր էր հարվածը, բայց հենց դրանում ա կայանում ֆուտբոլի կայֆը  Ինձ համար ամենակարևորը, որ Չելսին հաղթեց արդար պայքարում, ու ոչ ոք մրցավարներին չի կարող մեղադրել էդ հաղթանակներում, ու չի էլ մեղադրում, ի տարբերություն Բարսայի օգտին որոշ մրցավարների մեղմ ասած տարօրինակ որոշումների 
> 
> Ի տարբերություն Իսպանիայի հավաքականի, որ գնդակ էր պահում ու թույլ չէր տալիս մրցակցին խաղալ, ինքն էլ հետը չէր խաղում, Չելսին տալիս էր գնդակը մրցակցին <<թե կարաս խաղա>> սկզբունքով ու դժվար թե փորձես հետս վիճել, որ Բարսա-Չելսի խաղը շատ ավելի սիրուն էր ու հավեսով էր նայվում, քան թե Իսպանիա-Ֆրանսիա խաղը, որի ընթացքում ավելի շատ հորանջեցի երևի, քան վերջին 5 տարիներին միասին վերցրած


  Ես չեմ կպնում,ես քո ասած` տափակ խաղի պարզ օրինակ եմ բերում Չելսիի կատարմամբ` առանց գնդակ,միայն խուլ պաշտպանություն,մի խոսքով դիտարժանություն=0:  

Ուզում եմ ասեմ եթե էտքանից հետո դուք գովում էիք Չելսիին ու ասում կարևորը արդյունքի հասավ,ուրեմն պետքա որ ձեզ համար էական նշանակություն չունենա, թե թիմը ինչ խաղով ու ինչ ձևով ա հաղթում,կարևորը հասավ իրա ուզածին:Խոսքս Իսպանիայի մասին ա:

Փախած հակագրոհներից գոլերը դա նվաստացնել չի:Մենակ Կալուի գոլն էր սիրուն:Էն մյուսը մի ամբողջ կիսադաշտ մեն մենակ էր Վալդեսի դեմ դուրս եկել,սովորական խփեց,դրա ինչնա սիրուն?

Ինչ վերաբերվում ա արդեն ծեծված թեմայի` մրցավարների որոշումներին...Մրցավարները լիքը որոշումներ են կայացրել ի վնաս Բարսայի + Չելսիի օգտին որոշումներ են կայացրել,Պրեմիեր Լիգայի օրինակներ էլ պարզ հիշում եմ,խաղից դուրս վիճակներ և այլն: Բացի էտ ել կարաս նենց գրանդ թիմ ասես,որի օգտին որոշումներ չեն կայացվել?? Սաղ թիմերի հետ էլ լինում ա համ ի օգուտ համ էլ ի վնաս:

Իսպանիայի հավաքականը կարում էր գնդակ էր պահում,էտ իրա բարձր կարգի մասին ա խոսում,,ինչի պետքա ռիսկի դիմի գնդակը տա մրցակցին? Որ վտանգավոր պահեր ստեղծեն ու հարվածեն իրա դարպասին? Թե կարում են թող խլեն,էնքան պրոֆեսսիոնալներ են խաղում Իսպանիայում որ լյուբոյ թիմի հետ տարածքային առավելության են տիրում: Չելսիի <<թե կարաս խաղա>> մարտավարությունն էր ընտրել,որովհետև Բարսայի դեմ ուրիշ ձև էլ չէր կարա աներ,գիտես իրանք տենց էին ուզում? Եթե կարենային գնդակով կխաղային: Հետո էլ էտ խուլ պաշտպանողական ավտոբուսը միմիայն բախտի բերմամբ աշխատեց,քանի որ 2 խաղում իրար հետ 50 կամ ավել հարված կատարեց Բարսան,լիքը գոլային պահեր,10 սմ-ի տարբերությամբ հարվածներ,շտանգա և այլն:Թիզ էր պակաս որ գոլ մտներ ու խոսակցությունները ավարտվեին դրանով:Մի խոսքով Չելսիի ճակատագիրը մի մազից ու միլիմետրերից էր կախված: Ստեղից հետևություն,որ Չելսին ընտրել էր ոչ թե <<թե կարաս խաղա>>,այլ <<Խաղա տենամ կարում եմ պաշտպանվեմ թե չէ>> մարտավարությունը  :Jpit: 

Համաձայն եմ Բարսա-Չելսի խաղը ավելի սիրուն ու հավեսով էր նայվում,բայց էտ խաղում սիրուն էր խաղում միայն մեկ թիմ` Բարսան: Ես դա չեմ ասում,որովհետև Բարսելոնա եմ սիրում,ուղղակի ես ինքս ինձ չեմ ուզում խաբեմ ու ասեմ,որ Չելսին էլ էր խաղում:Իմ տեսածն եմ ասում  :Wink:  Եթե ուզում ես ասես,որ Չելսին ընտիր էր պաշտպանվում,ասեմ որ էտ էտքան էլ տենց չի:50 հարված ընդունել ա,համարյա մեն մենակ թողել ա,մոտիկ տարածությունից հարվածներ,շտանգաներ և այլն..էսքանով հաներձ Չելսին էտքան էլ լավ չէր պաշտպանվում (մեղմ ասած)  :Wink: :

----------


## Raul Gonsalez

Արամ ջան ,բայց դու համեմատում ես լրիվ ուրիշ թմերի .Իսպանիան  ուր,Չելսին ուր.Հլը նայի Կարմիր Ֆուրիաին վաղուց կազմավորված թիմ .Իսկ Չելսին?.Նոր մարզիչ էնե մրցաշրջանի կեսից ,Նոր խաղացողներ ,լիքը վնասվածքներ,ու տարիքն առած ֆուտբոլիստներ. Իսկ Կարմիր Ֆուրիան?.Եթե մեկը վնասվածք ստանա միանգամից կփոխարինեն ,իսկ Չելսին չունի  էտ.Պետր Չեխը վնասվածք ստացավ Չելսին սկումա,իսկ առանց Կասիլիասի դժվար ,բայց Իսպանիան կրկին կթռչի.ԵՎ սենց շարունակ...

----------


## John

Արամ ջան, չես նեղանա չէ՞ որ գրածդ չկարդամ, մեկ ա նույն բաներն ես դու միշտ գրում  :Wink:

----------


## ARam Grig

> Արամ ջան ,բայց դու համեմատում ես լրիվ ուրիշ թմերի .Իսպանիան  ուր,Չելսին ուր.Հլը նայի Կարմիր Ֆուրիաին վաղուց կազմավորված թիմ .Իսկ Չելսին?.Նոր մարզիչ էնե մրցաշրջանի կեսից ,Նոր խաղացողներ ,լիքը վնասվածքներ,ու տարիքն առած ֆուտբոլիստներ. Իսկ Կարմիր Ֆուրիան?.Եթե մեկը վնասվածք ստանա միանգամից կփոխարինեն ,իսկ Չելսին չունի  էտ.Պետր Չեխը վնասվածք ստացավ Չելսին սկումա,իսկ առանց Կասիլիասի դժվար ,բայց Իսպանիան կրկին կթռչի.ԵՎ սենց շարունակ...


  Ախպեր ուրիշ թիմերն ինչ կապ ունեն,ես խաղի ձևերն եմ համեմատում,խաղի տեսակը,Չելսին հո միշտ չի տենց խաղում,Բենֆիկայի կամ Նապոլիի հետ պատասխան խաղում լավ էլ դիտարժան խաղ էր խաղում,բայց Բարսայի դեմ լրիվ ուրիշ:Իսպանիան էլ միքանի թիմերի հետ միքիչ դանդաղ խաղաց,բայց օրինակ Իռլանդիային ու Իտալիային քանդակեց: Ուղղակի եթե Չելսիի վերջի 3 խաղերը գովում են հետո Իսպանիային քննադատում,էտ լրիվ տարօրինակ ա:

----------


## ARam Grig

> Արամ ջան, չես նեղանա չէ՞ որ գրածդ չկարդամ, մեկ ա նույն բաներն ես դու միշտ գրում


Դե եթե ասում ես նույն բաներն եմ գրում,ուրեմն կարդացել ես :Jpit:  Նույն միտքն եմ գրում+մի քանի մանրամասնություններ:Բա հո ինքս ինձ հակասող բաներ չեմ գրելու  :Jpit:  Մի խոսքով ակնհայտ կողմնապահություն ես անում John ջան:Չելսիի նման խաղի կոմնակիցը ձև չունի ոչ մի թիմին քննադատալու հենց կոնկրետ խաղի պահով :Wink:

----------


## Raul Gonsalez

Ուրեմն դու քո կատալոնական ձեռքերով բռնիր Բարսային համեմատիր բենֆիկայի ու Նապոլիի հետ?

----------


## ARam Grig

> Ուրեմն դու քո կատալոնական ձեռքերով բռնիր Բարսային համեմատիր բենֆիկայի ու Նապոլիի հետ?


Դու ստեղ տենց համեմատություն տեսար? Լրիվ ուրիշ բանի մասին ա խոսքը գնում,ուշադիր կարդա սկզբից :Wink:

----------


## John

Արամ ջան, ես քո հետո խոսալու բան չունեմ Չելսիի մասին Եվրոյի թեմայում  :Wink: 
Իսկ Իսպանիայի խաղը հա էլ քննադատելու եմ, ինքը նույն ձանձրալի ֆուտբոլն ա խաղում, ինչ Բարսելոնան, ուղղակի սեփական կիսադաշտում են գնդակ տշում: Եթե էդ քեզ դուր ա գալիս՝ քո խնդիրն ա, բայց արի կլնի ինձ մի համոզի իմ դուրը ինչ գա ու ինչ չգա: Ես էլ քեզ չեմ համոզում, որ վատ էին խաղում, էդ իմ կարծիքն ա, որը փոփոխման ենթակա չի ու ոչ էլ կարիք կա փորձելու, անիմաստ զբաղմունք է  :Wink:

----------

Varzor (13.07.2012)

----------


## Lusinamara

Տղաներ, խնդրում եմ, դադարեցրեք էլի այս զրույցը  :Smile:

----------


## ARam Grig

> Արամ ջան, ես քո հետո խոսալու բան չունեմ Չելսիի մասին Եվրոյի թեմայում 
> Իսկ Իսպանիայի խաղը հա էլ քննադատելու եմ, ինքը նույն ձանձրալի ֆուտբոլն ա խաղում, ինչ Բարսելոնան, ուղղակի սեփական կիսադաշտում են գնդակ տշում: Եթե էդ քեզ դուր ա գալիս՝ քո խնդիրն ա, բայց արի կլնի ինձ մի համոզի իմ դուրը ինչ գա ու ինչ չգա: Ես էլ քեզ չեմ համոզում, որ վատ էին խաղում, էդ իմ կարծիքն ա, որը փոփոխման ենթակա չի ու ոչ էլ կարիք կա փորձելու, անիմաստ զբաղմունք է


 Այ ցավդ տանեմ ես քեզ համոզելու բան չունեմ,ուղղակի փաստը մնումա փաստ, որ ամենա ոչ ֆուտբոլային կամ անտի-ֆուտբոլային ոչ դիտարժան խաղի կողմնակիցը քննադատում ա ուրիշ թիմի,որը համարվում ա էս պահի դրությամբ լավագույն հավաքականը:Դա ոչ լոգիչնի ա իմ կարծիքով:Ուրիշ բան էն վախտ դու էլ ասերի, որ հա ,Չելսին գրանդին ոչ վայել ֆուտբոլ խաղաց,ոնցոր 3-րդ դիվիզիոնի թիմ լիներ`միշտ գնդակից զուրկ :Jpit: ..Օրինակ էս մարդու նման..http://www.championat.com/football/n...obezhdaet.html    Իմ համար էլ Չելսիի վերջի 3 խաղը ՎԱԽԿՈՏ խաղ ա,,Գրանդ թիմին ոչ վայել!

Քեզ համոզելու համար ոչ ժամանակ կա ոչ ցանկություն եղբայր ջան: :Wink:   Միլիոնավոր մարդիկ են իմ հետ համամիտ,որ Բարսելոնայի խաղը ամենագեղեցիկն ա,հարձակվողական,հյութալի.գոլառատ,մի խոսքով ճիշտ ֆուտբոլ !) Համարյա էտ խաղին նման ա Իսպանիայի հավաքականի խաղը,ավելի շատ 2008-ի ու 2010-ի խաղերը:Ուղղակի դե որ Իսպանիայում Մեսսի չկա,Բարսայի խաղի ամբողջական Շքեղությունն էլ չկա էլի)) Էս տարի ես ել եմ ասել որ իսպանացիները միքիչ դանդաղ էին խաղում որոշ խաղերում,հարց չկա:Բայց դե պետք եկած տեղը իսկական ֆուտբոլային արվեստ ցուցադրեցին:

Ճիշտա ճաշակին ընկեր չկա,բայց դե էսօրվա դրությամբ հարձակվողական ֆուտբոլ РУЛИТ !!! Էտ ապացուցում ա Բարսելոնայի ու հենց Իսպանիայի վերջին 5 տարիներին ստաբիլ նվաճած 17 Տիտղոսները իրար հետ միասին! Էտ Ֆակտ ա:

----------


## ARam Grig

> Տղաներ, խնդրում եմ, դադարեցրեք էլի այս զրույցը


 Բա ով ակտիվ պահի Եվրո-յի թեման :Jpit:

----------

